# الحوار بين المسيحين و مسلم



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إلى الأخوان المسيحين نطلب الحوار معكم نحن المسلمين ونرجو الإلتزام من كلا الجانبين الحوار الهاديء


معلومات عنا :
مسلمين على مذهب الشيعي الجعفري ونؤمن بالله الواحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد

وبعد موافقة الإدارة نرجو بدء الحوار الذي يظهر الحق

وشكراً


----------



## Zayer (30 أكتوبر 2005)

سيد 

تقدر  تتناقش وتتحاور على كيفك  المنتدى مليان مواضيع 

المهم تبيض وجهنا 

انا بعد جعفري 

سلام


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2005)

اكيد موافقين

اتكل على ربك و ليكن هذفنا ان نجد الحقيقة اينماكانت و ليس لاظهار العضلات فقط


ياريت لو تحدد الموضوع الي يعجبك و يكون حوار هادف و بناء


سلام و نعمة...


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أبدأ بأسم الله :

من نعم الله على الإنسان هو الدين وهو أعظم النعم و لقد أرسل الله الكثير من المرسلين و الأنبياء وخاتمهم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنهم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام الذي سيظهر أخر الزمان مع الإمام مهدي عجل الله فرجه لمحاربة اليهود والكفار.

أخر المرسلين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وختتم النبيين أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين و ليتمم مكارم الاخلاق و ليهدي الناس إلى الطريق المستقيم بعد أن حرفت الأديان السماوية كتب الأنبياء السابقين أرسله الله ليبلغ رسالته وكتاب الله القران مجمع للكتب السابقة مثل الأنجيل.

وأمر الله ونبيه محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم أن يبلغ رسالته و أمرنا لننشر الدين الإسلامي الحنيف :

ولاأعرف كيف أبدأ لدي الملايين من المعلومات و الردود على الشبهات
ولكن أسمحوا لي أن أكتب بعض أراء المسيحين الذين أسلموا 


رأي المستشرق ( المسيو هوتنجر ) حول الإسلام

يقول :

إن الكلمات القصار والحكم التي هي جزء من المسائل الأخلاقية في الإسلام ، والتي تعطينا فهرساً في جميع جوانب الحياة تمكننا من القول وبدون أي انحياز للإسلام :

ليس هناك أفضل مما جاء به الإسلام من المسائل الأخلاقية لترغيب الإنسان في النعيم وترهيبه من العذاب .

وفي رأيي أن ما وعد به النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أتباعه من النعيم الأخروي ليس بأكثر مما وعد به النبي عيسى ( عليه السلام ) أتباعه .


رأي المستشرق ( بايل ) حول الإسلام

يقول :

لو ادعى أحد بأن السبب في انتشار الإسلام كان بسبب دعوته الناس إلى الحرية المطلقة ، وأنه لم يقيد أحداً بالأعمال الصالحة ، ولم ينهى عن ارتكاب الأعمال القبيحة ، وترك ذلك إلى الإنسان نفسه ، فإنه كاذب وغارق في الخطأ .


رأي المستشرق ( بولن ويلي به ) حول الإسلام

يقول :

إن دين محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) هو دين العقل ، ولا يحتاج مثل هذا الدين إلى القهر والجبر لنشر تعاليمه ، ويكفي أن الناس عندما يفهموا أصوله يسارعوا إلى اعتناقه ، لأن هذا الدين منسجم مع العقل والفطرة البشرية .

ولذلك لم يمض نصف قرن على ظهوره حتى ملك قلوب نصف سكان الكرة الأرضية .  

رأي المستشرق ( توماس كارليل ) حول الإسلام

يقول :

من الشبهات التي يثيرها بعض المسيحيين هي : أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) قام بنشر الدين الإسلامي بقوة السيف .

وهذا القول بعيد كل البعد عن الصواب لأن الذين يدعون ذلك عليهم أن يتدبروا قليلاً ، فلابد أن يكون هناك سر في هذا السيف الذي خرج في جزيرة العرب ووصل بأيدي القادة المسلمين إلى جبال ( إسبانيا ) غرباً ، وإلى ( سمر قند ) شرقاً.

فما هو هذا السر ؟

بلا شك أن السر في ذلك يقود إلى الشريعة الإلهية التي جاء بها النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) ، تلك القوة العظمى التي دفعت بِعَبَدَة الأصنام والأوثان في جزيرة العرب إلى القبول والإذعان بهذا الدين الذي جاء بالقوانين الإلهية التي وضعها الحكيم العليم ، والتي تضمن سعادة الإنسان ورقيه .

والمسألة الأخرى التي نلفت الأنظار إليها هي أن الإسلام عنما انتشر شرقاً وغرباً كان قد قضى على جميع العقائد والمذاهب الباطلة ، لأنه كان حقيقة ثابتة نابعة من صميم الإنسان ، وما غيره من الطرق والمذاهب مزيف لا ينسجم مع الطبيعة الإنسانية كما هو زائل أو في طريقه إلى الزوال .


ولدي الكثير و الكثير ولكن سأكتفي بهولاء المهتدين فقد وأنتظر الرد من الأخوة المسيحين
ولاتظنوني طاعن بدينكم ولا أكرهكم بل لأنشر  الحق

وشكراً


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

وإذا أردتم مزيداً عن الدين الإسلامي الصحيح وهو المسمى بالفرقة الناجية الشيعة :
http://www.al-shia.com/

أرجو قراءة محتويات الموقع جيداً منذ بدء الإسلام إلى ... ألغ

وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2005)

هل هو هذا معنى الحوار لديك؟؟ الحوار هو طرح مسألة معينة يتنقش فيها الطرفان, مثلا منها تحريف القران, او الناسخ و المنسوخ, او قيمة النساء ي القران.. الخ...


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> هل هو هذا معنى الحوار لديك؟؟ الحوار هو طرح مسألة معينة يتنقش فيها الطرفان, مثلا منها تحريف القران, او الناسخ و المنسوخ, او قيمة النساء ي القران.. الخ...



السلام عليكم

لماذا هذا الأسلوب لأنني وضعت قليل من المهتدون اهتدوا إلى طريق الصواب؟ أم لأنني أقوم بتعريف ديني ثم أبدأ بالحوار 

ثم مامعنى الحوار لديك؟



عالعموم مادامك تريد مناقشة على مسالة فارجو منك طرح أي مسئلة أولاً.
وقبل هذا أريدك توضع لي أحد المسلمين المعروفين أو علماء الدين الإسلامي صاروا مسيحين كما وضعت لك قليل من ملايين المعروفين اهتدوا   ثم بدأ بالتعريف بدينكم ثم طرح مسألة منكم

وشكراً


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة أن الإسلام انتشر بالسيف
هذا القول يحمل بهتاناً عظيماً ، ذلك أنّه لو كان الإسلام قد انتشر بالسيف لما وجد في الدول التي أعلنت إسلامها غير المسلمين ، ولكن وجد في الدول الإسلامية اليهود والنصارى ، وظلوا على دينهم ، لم يحاول أحد أن يقتلهم أو يدخلهم في دين الإسلام قهراً ، بل تركوا ودينهم ، وما تمتع هؤلاء بحرية العبادة وأمان الحياة - باعترافهم - إلاّ في ظل الدولة الإسلامية . 

ولنقرأ التاريخ جيداً ، فإنّه يروي لنا أنّ أقباط مصر الذين كانوا يختفون في المغارات وقت الحكم الروماني ، قد خرجوا إلى الآفاق في أيام الحكم الإسلامي ، وكانوا يؤدّون عبادتهم في حماية الخلافة الإسلامية . 

ومن هنا ، فإنّ القول بأنّ الإسلام قد انتشر بالسيف قول كاذب ، والإسلام حين استخدم السيف استخدمه ليدافع عن حرية الكلمة ، وحرية العقيدة للبشرية كلّها ، فقد كان دعاة الإسلام يعرضون الإسلام على الأمم ، فيشرحون الدين الجديد للناس . 

وبعد إبلاغهم بالدين الجديد والحجج التي نزل بها القرآن من شاء فليؤمن ، ومن لم يشأ ظل على دينه . 

إذن ، كان المسلمون يطالبون بحرية الرأي وحرية العقيدة ، وكانوا يعرضون الإسلام على الناس ، فمن كانت له - حجّة ولله الحجّة البالغة – فليتقدم ، ثمّ بعد ذلك تترك حرية العقيدة لكل إنسان . 

فما كان من بعض حكّام هذه الدول إلاّ أن قتلوا دعاة المسلمين ، وبعضهم الآخر منعوا المسلمين من أن يعرضوا دينهم على الناس ، وصادروا حرية الرأي وحرية العقيدة ، محاولين فرض دين الكفر ، وحملوا السيف ليمنعوا الإسلام من أن يصل إلى قلوب وآذان البشر . 

فكان لابد أن يحمل المسلمون السيف ، ليضمنوا للبشرية حرية الرأي ، وحرية العقيدة ، ويخلصوها من جبروت فرض الكفر والإلحاد على الناس بالقوّة . 

وبعد أن وصلوا إلى الموقف الذي يستطيعون فيه إبلاغ تعاليم الإسلام ، تركوا السيف وألقوا به بعيداً ، وبدءوا في شرح تعاليم الدين ، ثمّ تركوا بعد ذلك كل إنسان حراً في أن يدخل الإسلام أو يبقى على دينه ، فمن دخل الإسلام كان له ما للمسلمين ، وعليه ما عليهم بلا تمييز ، وإن بقي على دينه كانت له حرية العقيدة يحميها المسلمون في ظل خلافة إسلامية ، وقوانين ربانية تحفظ لكل ذي حق حقّه . 

ومن باب من فمك أدينك ، أجاب عن هذه الشبهة أيضاً المستشرق توماس كارليل فقال : من الشبهات التي يثيرها بعض المسيحيين هي : أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قام بنشر الدين الإسلامي بقوّة السيف . 

وهذا القول بعيد كل البعد عن الصواب ، لأنّ الذين يدّعون ذلك عليهم أن يتدبّروا قليلاً ، فلابد أن يكون هناك سر في هذا السيف الذي خرج في جزيرة العرب ، ووصل بأيدي القادة المسلمين إلى جبال إسبانيا غرباً ، وإلى سمرقند شرقاً . 

فما هو هذا السر ؟ 

بلا شك أنّ السر في ذلك يقود إلى الشريعة الإلهية ، التي جاء بها النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، تلك القوّة العظمى التي دفعت بِعَبَدَة الأصنام والأوثان في جزيرة العرب إلى القبول والإذعان بهذا الدين ، الذي جاء بالقوانين الإلهية ، التي وضعها الحكيم العليم ، والتي تضمن سعادة الإنسان ورقيه . 

والمسألة الأخرى التي نلفت الأنظار إليها هي : أنّ الإسلام عندما انتشر شرقاً وغرباً كان قد قضى على جميع العقائد والمذاهب الباطلة ، لأنّه كان حقيقة ثابتة نابعة من صميم الإنسان ، وما غيره من الطرق والمذاهب مزيف لا ينسجم مع الطبيعة الإنسانية ، كما هو زائل أو في طريقه إلى الزوال . 



------------------------------


شبهة الأخطاء النحوية في القرآن
على الرغم من قول المستشرقين بأنّ اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن الكريم هي أصح لغات العرب ؛ لكن تعصّبهم وإصرارهم دفعهم إلى القول بوجود بعض الأخطاء النحوية في القرآن . 

الرد على الشبهة : 
من الأمور المُسَلّمة هي : إنّ إعراب الكلمات في اللغة العربية قد جاءنا من الذين نطقوا بها ، وبعبارة أخرى : إنّ طريقة التلفّظ جاءت عن طريق النقل ، فنحن نلفظ كما لفظ آباؤنا وأجدادنا ، وهذه المسألة لا تحتاج إلى بحث عقلي . 

ولزيادة التوضيح نقول : كان العرب في صدر الإسلام يرفعون الفاعل وينصبون المفعول ، والمتتبعون للأدب العربي دوّنوا هذه الحركات بحسب الاستقراء ، ووضعوها ضمن القواعد النحوية . 

ولو كان العرب ينصبون الفاعل ويرفعون المفعول ، لأصبحت القواعد النحوية المعمول بها حالياً مغلوطة وغير صحيحة ، ولهذا سيكون قياس القرآن بالقواعد النحوية المعاصرة عملاً غير صحيح لماذا ؟ لأنّ القواعد النحوية مأخوذة من القرآن ، ولا يصح قياس القرآن بها . 

إنّ القواعد النحوية المعمول بها في الوقت الحاضر ، وضعها علماء اللغة بعد انتشار اللهجات للحفاظ على سلامة اللغة ، وتحاشي الوقوع في الأخطاء ، وحتّى كلام أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) الذي اعتبر فيه كل فاعل مرفوع ، وكل مفعول منصوب ، وكل مضاف إليه مجرور ، يُعتبر نقطة تحوّل في مجال تدوين قواعد اللغة العربية ، وصولاً إلى النصوص النحوية السليمة ، ولا يقاس هذا الكلام بالقرآن الكريم ، الذي جمع كل آداب اللغة العربية . 

إذن فإنّ ظهور علم النحو ، كان بعد تتبع التراكيب والاستعمالات الموجودة في القرآن الكريم ، ومن ثم تدوينها ، فالقرآن عند النحويين هو الحجّة ، وهو الحاكم ، وليس النحويون هم الحجّة على القرآن ، وهو ما تصوّره بعض المستشرقين والقساوسة . 

ولو فرضنا جدلاً بأنّ أحداً من الناس وجد في بعض جمل القرآن ما يخالف قواعد النحو ، فإنّ هذا الشخص سيحكم نفسه بنفسه ؛ لأنّ كلامه لا يتعدّى اثنين ، أمّا أنّه لا يفهم ولا يتدبّر ما يقول ، أو أنّه إنسان مغرِض ، لأنّ كل ما جاء في القرآن من الاستعمالات اللغوية ـ حتّى الشواذ ـ اعتبره العلماء من إعجازات القرآن الكريم ، وقد أشاروا إليه في كتبهم . 

بعد هذا البيان نقول : إنّ ما قاله المستشرقون في هذه الشبهة ناتج عن جهلهم ، وعدم إحاطتهم العلمية بآداب اللغة العربية وقواعدها ، فتصبح هذه الشبهة وأمثالها عند أصحاب الإطلاع شيئاً يدعو إلى الضحك والتندر . 




________________---------------------------------


يتبع ....


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة أن التعاليم التي جاء بها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أخذها عن الراهب بحيرىالشبهة :
إنّ التعاليم التي جاء بها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أخذها عن الراهب المسيحي بحيرى ، وبعد مرور ( 28 ) سنة أعلنها على المجتمع في مكّة .

رَدّ الشبهة :
إنّ هذه الشبهة لا تنسجم أساساً مع تاريخ حياة النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، كما أنّ الموازين العقلية تكذِّبها ، وإليكم الشواهد على ذلك :

أولاً : إنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وباتِّفاق جميع المؤرّخين كان أُمِّياً ، لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة ، فهل يمكن أن يعقل من صبي لم يتجاوز عمره أربعة وعشرين عاماً ، وفي سفرة محدودة أن يفهم حقائق التوراة والإنجيل .

ومن ثم يقوم بصَبِّ هذه الحقائق في سن الأربعين بشكل شريعة سماوية متكاملة ؟

بالطبع إنّ مثل هذا الأمر يعتبر أمراً خارقاً للعادة ، وربما إذا أخذنا بنظر الاعتبار مقدار الاستعداد البشري فيمكننا أن نعتبره من المُحالات .

ثانياً : إنّ سفر النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كان سفراً لأغراض تجارية ، ولم يستغرق – ذهاباً وإياباً – أكثر من أربعة أشهر .

والمعروف أن لقريش رحلتان ، رحلة الشتاء إلى اليمن ، ورحلة الصيف إلى الشام ، وعلى هذا الترتيب لا يمكن أن يعقل حتّى لأكبر عالم في الدنيا أنّ يتعلّم التوراة والإنجيل بهذه المدّة القصيرة ، فكيف لصبي مثل النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، لا يقرأ ولا يكتب .

ولم يرافقه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) راهب في السفر بين مكّة والشام سوى بُحيرى الذي صادفه في إحدى منازل الطريق ، ولم يقضِ معه إلاّ بضع ساعات .

ثالثاً : تؤكّد النصوص التاريخية على أنّ عمَّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أبو طالب كان يريد منه مرافقته إلى الشام .

ولم تكن ( بصرى ) هي النقطة النهائية في الطريق ، وإنّما كانت منطقة استراحة تقع في الطريق بين مكّة والشام ، وتتوقّف فيها أحياناً بعض القوافل للاستراحة ، ثم تواصل مسيرها .

فكيف استطاع النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) تعلُّم التوراة والإنجيل في فترة الاستراحة التي لا تتجاوز بضعة ساعات ؟!

ولو فرضنا أنّ أبا طالب أخذ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) إلى الشام ، أو عاد به إلى مكّة قبل الموعد المقرر ، أو أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) عاد إلى مكّة مع شخص آخر .

فهذه الفرضية لا تصح ، لأنّ هدف الرحلة وهدف أبو طالب لم يكن منطقة بصرى ، لكي تكون منطقة استراحة يستطيع من خلالها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) تحصيل المعارف .

رابعاً : لو كان النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قد تعلَّم عند الراهب في بصرى ، لكان هذا الأمر شائعاً ، ومن المسلَّمات بين أوساط قريش في مكّة بعد العودة من السفر .

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك أن النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لم يستطع أن يدَّعي يوماً ويقول : أيها الناس ، أنا أُمِّي لا أعرف القراءة والكتابة ، بينما رسالته بدأت بعبارة :

 ( اِقرأ ) العلق : 1 .

علماً أنّه لم نسمع بأحد قال للنبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : يا محمد ، أنت تعلَّمت في سن الثانية عشر من عمرك في بصرى ، عند الراهب بحيرى ، وتعلَّمت كثيراً من الأسرار السماوية من عنده .

وكما نعلم أنّهم ألحقوا بالنبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كثيراً من التهم ، ودقَّقوا في القرآن كثيراً لكي يجدوا دليلاً يحتجون به على النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .

حتّى أنّهم شاهدوه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يجلس مع غلام مسيحي في المروة – مكان في مكّة – فانتهزوا الفرصة ، وقالوا بأنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يأخذ تعاليمه من هذا الغلام .

وهذه التهمة عبَّر عنها القرآن الكريم قائلاً : ( وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِّسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَـذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ ) النحل : 103 .

وخلاصة القول : أنّ قريش لم تدَّعِ ذلك مطلقاً ، وهذا خير دليل على أن هذا الادِّعاء جاء به المستشرقون .

خامساً : إنّ ما جاء به من قصص الأنبياء ( عليهم السلام ) في القرآن ينافي الحقائق التي نقلها التوراة والإنجيل .

بل إنّ ما جاء فيهما لا يتَّفق مع الموازين العقلية والعلمية ، وهذا بحد ذاته دليل على أن ما جاء في القرآن الكريم لا يؤخذ من هذين الكتابين .

وإذا قلنا أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أراد أن يخلط تعاليمه المتعلّقة بأخبار الأمم السابقة المأخوذة من كتب العهدين ، فلابدَّ من أن تكون تعاليمه قد مُزجت بالخُرافات والأساطير .

سادساً : إذا كان راهب بصرى بهذه الدرجة من الاطِّلاع بالعلم والدين ، بحيث أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) استطاع أن يغيِّر بهذه المعلومات التي اكتسبها منه مجتمع الجزيرة العربية ، فذاع صيته في الشرق والغرب ، فلماذا لم يشتهر هذا الراهب مثله ، وهو معلِّمه الأوّل كما يدَّعون ؟! .

ولماذا لم يربِّ هذا الراهب شخصاً آخر غير النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في الوقت الذي كانت منطقة بصرى محطّ أنظار الآخرين ؟! .

سابعاً : إنّ الكتَّاب المسيحيين يصفون النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) بالصادق الأمين ، والآيات القرآنية أشارت في مواضع متعدّدة بأنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لا يعرف من أخبار الأنبياء السابقين شيئاً ، وكل ما يعرفه عنهم هو ما أخذه عن طريق الوحي فقط ، وليس هناك شيء آخر .

فقال تعالى : ( وَمَا كُنتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ وَمَا كُنتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ ) القصص : 44 .

وفي سورة هود ( عليه السلام ) ، بعد سَرد قصة نوح ( عليه السلام ) يقول سبحانه وتعالى : ( تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنتَ وَلاَ قَوْمُكَ مِن قَبْلِ هَـذَا ) هود : 49 .

وقال تعالى : ( ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيكَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُون أَقْلاَمَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ ) آل عمران : 44 .

وأخيراً : إن الشواهد السبعة الماضية كافية في الرد على هذه الشبهة التي نسجها المستشرقون .

وكافية في إثبات أن النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كان يأخذ تعاليمه فقط عن طريق واحد لا غيره ، ألا وهو : الوحي .




_______________________

يتبع


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة أن تعرض النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لقوافل قريش كان لغرض السيطرة وجمع المال
الشبهة :
كان تعرّض النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) للقوافل التجارية لأهل مكّة ، هو السيطرة على مصادر الأموال ، لغرض إشباع شهواته وأغراضه الشخصية .

رَدّ الشبهة :
كان الهدف الأساس من تعرّض النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) للقوافل التجارية هو إعلام أهل مكّة ، بأنّ الخطوط الرئيسية للتجارة ( الطائف – الشام ) ، التي كان يعتمد عليها المكِّيُّون ، ويعتبرونها شريان الحياة ، هي بيد المسلمين ، يتصرّفون بها كيف ومتى شاءوا .

لأنّهم كانوا يعلمون بأنّ البضائع التجارية التي كانت ينقلها أهل مكّة إلى الطائف والشام تشكّل العمود الفقري لمعيشتهم ، وهذا الاقتصاد القوي – بالطبع – يقف حائلاً دون انتشار الإسلام .

فوقع بعض المستشرقين في أخطاء عند تحليلهم للأوضاع التي كانت تعيشها مكّة آنذاك ، وقاموا بتفسير الحوادث التاريخية بشكل يتناقض مع التاريخ ، وادَّعوا بأنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كان يسيطر على تلك القوافل التجارية لزيادة قوّته وسلطانه .

وهذه النظرية التي يقول بها المستشرقون باطلة ، ولا تنسجم مع ميول أهل يثرب ، لأنّهم كانوا أكثر تمدّناً من أهل مكّة ، الذين كانوا يعتمدون في تسيير أمورهم على الغارات والسلب والنهب .

وعلى العكس من هذا حيث كان أهل يثرب يعتمدون في حياتهم على الزراعة في تسيير أمورهم المعاشية .

أما بالنسبة لما حدث من حرب بين الأوس والخزرج في يثرب ، فكانت أسبابها محلِّية ، أوقد نارها اليهود ، المعروفون في كل مكان بإثارة الفتن بين القبائل ، لكي يكون هم أصحاب السلطة والنفوذ على الدوام .

كما أنّ المهاجرين الذين أرسلهم النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كانوا بعيدين عنه ، وكان بإمكانهم الانتقام .

لأنّهم عندما هاجروا من مكّة إلى المدينة تركوا أموالهم ، فصودِرَت ، ولكنّهم لم يفكّروا يوماً بإعادتها .

بدليل أنّ المجاميع التي كان يرسلها المسلمون إلى مكّة كانت قليلة ، تتراوح بين ثمانية أو ستين أو ثمانين شخصاً ، لم يكن هدفها الإغارة على القوافل التجارية ، بل كان الهدف هو جمع المعلومات في الوقت الذي كان فيه عدد من حرّاس القوافل المكّية أكبر بكثير من ذلك .

وإذا كان الهدف الرئيس للرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وأنصاره هو جمع الأموال – كما يدًّعون – فلماذا كانوا يتعرّضون لقوافل قريش فقط ، ولا يتعرّضون لغيرها ؟

ولماذا لم نجد أحداً من أصحاب النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يتعرّض لأموال الناس ؟

وإذا كان الهدف هو الإغارة على القوافل التجارية ، فلماذا لم يرسل النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في هذه المهمَّات إلاّ المهاجرين ، ولم يطلب من الأنصار أي مساعدة في هذا المجال ؟

يدَّعي البعض أحياناً : أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وأصحابه كانوا يبغون من عملهم هذا الانتقام ، لأنّهم كانوا يتذكّرون التعذيب والمُعاناة التي جرت لهم على أيدي أهل مكّة ، فيستلُّون سيوفهم ، ويُريقون الدماء من أجل ذلك .

وهذا الادِّعاء ضعيف ، تكذّبه الشواهد التاريخية الحيَّة التي نقدِّمها للقارئ في النقاط التالية :

أوّلاً : لو كان النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يريد من المجموعات التي كان يرسلها للتعرّض للقوافل ، والحصول على الغنائم ، ففي الحالة هذه كان يجب على النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أن يرسل جيوشاً كبيرة وكثيرة العدد ، مجهزة ومستعدَّة .

في الوقت الذي أرسل حمزة بن عبد المطلب في ثلاثين نفراً ، وعبيدة بن الحارث في ستين نفراً ، وسعد بن أبي وقَّاص في عدد قليل ، بينما كان حرَّاس قوافل أهل مكّة أكثر من هذا العدد بضعة مرّات .

وكان أهل مكّة عندما يسمعون بالتحالفات التي يعقدها المسلمون مع القبائل الأخرى ، يضاعفون من أعداد جيوشهم ، ويأمروهم بالحيطة والحذر .

ومع كل ذلك لم تسقط بين الطرفين قطرة دم ، وفي بعض الحالات كان تُحقن بواسطة تدخُّل مجدي بن عمرو .

ثانياً : إنّ الرسالة التي سلَّمها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لعبد الله بن جحش شاهدٌ حَي على أنّ التعرّض للقوافل لم يكن هدفه الحرب .

والعبارة الآتية التي وردت في الرسالة التي سلَّمها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) له ، خير شاهد على ما نقول : ( أمْضِ حَتَّى تنزل نخلة ـ اسم مكان ـ بَين مكّة والطائف ، فَتَرصُد بها قريشاً ، وتعلم لَنا مِن أخبارهم ) .

أما عن قضية مقتل عمرو الخضرمي ، فكان بسبب القرارات التي اتَّخذها مجلس الحرب ، الذي شكَّله أهل مكّة ، علماً أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) عندما كان يسمع بأخبار القتل ونزيف الدم كان يقول : ( مَا كُنتُ أمَرْتُ أحداً بالقِتال ) .

فالمجاميع التي كان يرسلها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) – صغيرة أم كبيرة – كان هدفها واحد ، ولا يمكن لأحد أنّ يقول : بأنّ الثلاثين نفر كانوا مع حمزة بن عبد المطلب أُرسِلوا للقتال ، والثمانين نفر الذين كانوا مع عبد الله بن جحش أُرسِلوا لجمع المعلومات عن القوافل .

وفي بعض الحالات كان العدد المرسل أضعاف هذا العدد ، وهذا ما دفع ببعض المستشرقين إلى القول : بأنّ هذه المجموعات الكبيرة كانت قد أُرسِلت للحرب ، وكان أغلبها من المهاجرين .

والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى أنّ الرسول ( صلى الله عليه آله ) لم يكن يرسل أحداً من الأنصار ، لأنّهم بايعوه في العقبة ( مكّة ) ، وعاهدوه في حالة هجوم العدو يحق لهم الدفاع عن أنفسهم .

لذلك لم يحملهم النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أيَّ مهمَّات ، وحتّى الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) نفسه بقي في المدينة المنورة ، إلاَّ أنّه بعد ذلك خرج منها في مهمَّات قتالية مع الأنصار والمهاجرين ، بهدف رصِّ الصفوف ، والمحافظة على الوحدة فيما بينهما ، وهذا ما حصل في سريَّة البواط ، وذات العشيرة .

الآن اتَّضح لنا الادعاء الباطل لبعض المستشرقين ، حول المجاميع التي كان يرسلها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، ويبقى دليلنا الأوّل هو غزوة بدر ، التي لم يدخلها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) إلاّ بعد موافقة الأنصار .

ولذلك أطلق المؤرّخون الإسلاميون على المعارك التي قام بها النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) اسم ( غزوات ) ، لكي لا ينصرف المعنى إلى ( الحرب ) ، أو ( الغارة ) ، ويبقى الهدف منها واحد ، هو : نشر الإسلام .


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة أن الحج بدعة اخترعها الوهم العربي
لا شك في أنّ الإنسانية بدأت مؤمنة موحدة ، تلتزم منهج الله الذي أتى على لسان آدم أبي البشر ، ثم توالت الرسالات الإلهية توضح الحق وطرائق الخير ، كلّما تباعد الناس وتشاغلوا بِمُتَعِ الحياة الرخيصة . 

قال الله تعالى : ( إنَّا أرْسَلْنَاكَ بالحقِّ بشيرًا ونذيرًا وإنْ مِنْ أُمّةٍ إلاَّ خلاَ فيها نذير ) فاطر : 24 . 

ومن المقطوع به أنّ المنطقة العربية ومكَّة - على وجه الخصوص - قد عرفت شريعةَ إبراهيم وشريعة إسماعيل ، وأنّ الحج هو ملّة إبراهيم الذي بنى الكعبة ورفع قواعدها مع ولده إسماعيل ( عليهما السلام ) . 

وقال تعالى أيضاً : ( وعهِدْنَا إلَى إبراهيمَ وإسماعيلَ أنْ طهِّرَا بيْتِيَ للطائِفِينَ والعاكفينَ والرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ ) البقرة : 125 . 

ومع تطاول الزمن وتباعد العهد بدأ الناس يبتدِعون في دين الله وأَغوتهم الشياطين فحرفوا وبدّلوا ، فوضع العرب الأصنام في جوف الكعبة ، وطاف البعض منهم وهم عراة . 

وحرّموا على أنفسهم مآكل ومطاعم قدموا بها من خارج الحرم ، ومنعوا المحرم أن يدخل داره من بابها المعتاد ، وغير ذلك كثير . 

فلمّا جاء الإسلام محا آثار الجاهلية ، فحطّم الأصنام ، وأصبح المبدأ الإسلامي أن لا يطوف أحد بالبيت وهو عريان . 

فقال الله تعالى :  ( وليسَ البرُّ بأنْ تأتُوا البيوتَ منْ ظهورِها ولكن البرَّ منِ اتَّقَى وأْتُوا البيوتَ منْ أبوابِها واتقوا اللهَ لعلكم تُفلحونَ ) البقرة : 189 . 

فالحج تشريعٌ إلهيٌّ على لسانِ رسل الله ، وليس بدعةً اخترعها الوهم العربي في جاهليته . 

وللحج حكمةٌ بالغةٌ تعْجَزُ عنها أقلامُ الباحثينَ ، ويكفي فيها على المستوى الفردي التَّجردُ من حُطَامِ الدنيا والإخلاص لله وحده ، وصفاءُ القلب واستشعار الملأ الأعلى ، وعلى المستوى العام التعارف الإسلامي والتقاء كافة المسلمين وأهل الفكر على كلمة سواء ، هي : ( لبيك اللهم لبيك ) . 


__________________
يتبع


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة أن النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لم يأتِ بمعجزة
مقدمة :
طبع أحد المستشرقين كتاباً مختصراً يحتوي على ترجمة لحياة النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وعلى غلاف الكتاب وضعت صورة خيالية للنبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، كتب تحتها العبارة الآتية : متى يُطلب منه – يقصد بذلك النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) – الإتيان بمعجزة ، كان يقول : ليس لدّي معجزة ، وأن الله لم يمنحنيها .

رد الشبهة :
إنّ هذا المستشرق خلط الحق بالباطل بهذه الشبهة ، فعندما قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : المعجزة ليست بيدي ، هذا الكلام حق ، ويعرفه الناس جميعاً ، والآية الكريمة الآتية تؤيّد ذلك ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَن يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ ) الرعد : 38 ، غافر : 78 .

وفي معاجز النبي عيسى ( عليه السلام ) يؤكّد القرآن الكريم على هذا المضمون ، قال تعالى : ( أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِىءُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِـي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ ) آل عمران : 49 .

وخلاصة القول : أنّ الأنبياء ( عليهم السلام ) جميعاً لا يستطيعون عمل شيء إلاّ بإذن الله تعالى ، وهذا الكلام يدعمه الدليل العلمي والفلسفي .

نعود الآن إلى الادِّعاء الثاني من الشبهة ، وهو : أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قال : بأنّ الله لم يعطني أي معجزة .

وهذا الادِّعاء مرفوض ، لأنّ القرآن الكريم ، والأخبار ، والأحاديث المتواترة ، التي جمعها المحدّثون في كتبهم ، اتفقت جميعها على حدوث كثير من المعجزات على يد النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وأنّها كانت بتسديد من الله عزَّ وجل .

لنصرف النظر الآن عن كتب الحديث والرواية ، ونذهب إلى القرآن الكريم ، ليقضي بيننا في هذا الأمر ، نجد القرآن الكريم قد ذكر كثيراً من المعجزات ، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :

1 - شق القمر ( سورة القمر ) .

2 - المعراج ( سورة الإسراء ) .

3 - المباهلة ( آل عمران : 61 ) .

وبناءً على ذلك يكون الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قد جاء بالمعاجز كباقي الأنبياء ( عليهم السلام ) عندما كان الناس يطالبونه بها لإثبات نبوته ، علماً أنّ معجزات الأنبياء ( عليهم السلام ) كانت خاصّة بزمانهم ومكانهم . 

أما معجزات النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) فمنها ما كان مختصّاً بزمان ومكان معين ، ومنها التي لم تتقيّد بحدود المكان والزمان ، وبقت وستبقى شاهدة على نبوته ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) إلى يوم القيامة ، وهي معجزة القرآن الكريم .

القرآن الكريم الذي تحدَّى الناس أجمعين من الأولين والآخرين ، بأن يأتوا ولو بآية من مثله ، لكنهم عجزوا عن ذلك .

لذلك – وأمام هذا التحدي – نجد بعض المغرضين ، أو قاصري النظر ، تصوّروا بأنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ليس لديه معجزة غير القرآن .

في الوقت الذي صرَّحت به كثير من الآيات والروايات بأنّ للنبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) معجزات أخرى غير القرآن الكريم ، وقد ذكرنا قسماً منها فيما تقدّم .


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة تعدد الزوجات
مقدمة :
إنّ الشبهات التي يثيرها علماء الغرب ضد الإسلام ، وبالخصوص ضد الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ليست جديدة ، فهي موجودة في أعماق التاريخ ، والغربيون يسعون دوماً إلى الهجوم على الإسلام ، وإثارة الضجيج واصطناع العقبات في طريقه . 

إلا أنّ المُسَلّمَ به هو أنّ الشبهات التي يثيرونها واهية ، ولا تعتمد على أساس علمي ، وإن دلّت على شيء فإنّما تدلّ على عدم إدراك هؤلاء لتفاصيل أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية بشكل دقيق .

شبهة تعدد الزوجات :
من الشبهات التي طالما ردّدها المستشرقون بشكل خاص ، وعلماء الغرب بشكل عام ، هي مسألة تعدد زوجات النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، ونحن بدورنا سنجيب على هذه الشبهة ، بالاعتماد على ما قاله علماء الإسلام ، وبعض ما كتبه المستشرقون المنصفون ، الذين دافعوا بحق عن الإسلام في هذا المجال . 

وقبل الردّ على الشبهة ، ولكي يتّضح الغموض في الشبهة ، لابد من القول : أنّ هناك فرق كبير بين الزواج في عمر الشباب ، وبين الزواج في سن الكهولة ، لكفالة النساء الأرامل أو اللاتي لا يلدن .

وبتعبير آخر : إنّ بين الزواج المتعارف وبين اتخاذ عدّة نساء هناك فرق شاسع ، فالزواج المتعارف : هو اجتماع بين شابين متحابّين ضمن عقد زواج وعادات خاصّة ؛ أما الزواج بنساء متعدّدات فهذا أمر آخر . 

يقول المستشرق سمث في هذا المجال : ( لم يكن عند محمّد زوجات متعدّدات ، ولكن كان عنده نساء متعدّدات ، لأنّ شروط النكاح والزوجية التي تجسّدت فيها روابط الحب المتبادل بين الزوجين ، انحصرت بخديجة ( عليها السلام ) ؛ أمّا النساء الباقيات ، فإنّه اقترن بهن بهدف التقرّب إلى القبائل الكبيرة ، وشدّها إلى تعاليم الدين الجديد ، أو لكفالة اليتامى ، والأرامل اللاتي فقدن أزواجهن في الحروب أو غيرها . 

وخلاصة القول : كان اقترانه بهن لأسباب اقتضاها الزمان والمكان خلال مسيرته في الدعوة إلى الله ، وتبليغ الرسالة الإسلامية . 

ثم إنّه ليس من المعقول أن يقدم رجل في أواخر سِنِيّ عمره ـ وهي المرحلة التي تضمحل فيها الشهوة الجنسيّة ـ نحو الزواج لإشباع غريزته الجنسية ، ولهذا لا يمكن الادّعاء بأنّ محمداً لديه زوجات متعدّدات ) . 

وبناء على ما تقدّم ، ستكون الصيغة الصحيحة للتساؤل كما يأتي : لماذا اتخذ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) نساء متعدّدات ؟ 

جواب الشبهة :
تكمن الإجابة عن هذه الشبهة بأربعة وجوه : 

1ـ تعدّد الزوجات كان قبل الإسلام : 
إنّ نظام تعدّد الزوجات كان شائعاً قبل الإسلام بين العرب ، وكذلك بين اليهود والفرس ، والتاريخ يحدّثنا عن الملوك والسلاطين بأنّهم كانوا يبنون بيوتاً كبيرة تسع أحياناً لأكثر من ألف شخص ، لسكن نسائهم من الجواري ، وفي بعض الأحيان يقومون بتقديمهن كهدايا إلى ملوك آخرين ، ويأتون بنساء جديدات ؛ لكن ممّا يثير العجب أنّ بعض العلماء الغربيين لا يقتنعون بتعدّد الزوجات الذي دعا إليه النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لغرض نشر الإسلام ، لا للأغراض الأخرى . 

2ـ لم يكن التعدد لمتاع الدنيا : 
إنّ تعدّد زوجات النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لم يكن طمعاً بزينة الحياة ومتاعها ، لأنّه كان معروفاً بالزهد ، والتقوى ، وكثرة التعبّد في الليل ، حتّى أنّ الله عز وجل أنزل به قرآناً من شدّة ذلك ، قال تعالى : ( طه مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى  ) طه : 1 ـ 2 . 

أما ما تحمّله الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في بداية الدعوة الإسلامية ، لإعلاء كلمة الله عز وجل ، وما تحمّله من ألوان الجوع ، حتّى أنّه اضطر إلى شدّ حجر المجاعة على بطنه من شدّة ذلك ، والحديث عن معاناته حديث طويل لا يسعه هذا المختصر .

نعود الآن ونقول : هل من المعقول أنّ النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وهو قد ناهز الخمسين من عمره أن يفكّر ـ والعياذ بالله ـ في هذا السن بإشباع شهواته الجنسية من النساء ، والسعي نحو الدنيا وزخارفها ، كلا ، ثمّ كلا ، إنّه لمنزّه عن ذلك . 

يقول العالم كارليل في هذا المعنى : ( لم يكن محمّد من الساعين نحو إشباع رغباتهم الشخصية ، لكن الأعداء اتهموه بذلك ظلماً وعناداً ، لقد كان محمّد زاهداً في ملبسه ، ومأكله ، وسكنه ، وفي جميع جوانب حياته ، وكان كثيراً ما يكتفي بالخبز والماء ، ولعل الشهور تمضي وهو لا يضع على النار قدراً ، أليس من الظلم والتعسّف أنّ يقوم البعض باتهامه ، بأنّه كان يسعى نحو إشباع رغباته وملذاته الدنيوية ) . 

3ـ مكانة المرأة في المجتمع :
لقد استفادت الأمم الأخرى قبل الإسلام من تعدّد الزوجات ، لأنّه كان يحلّ لهم كثيراً من المشاكل الأخلاقية والاجتماعية ، ويساعد على توثيق الصِلات بين أفراد المجتمع ، ويعطي للمرأة مكانتها اللائقة بها . 

والرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) دعا إلى نظام تعدّد الزوجات ، في زمن كان فيه المجتمع الجاهلي ينظر إلى المرأة نظرة احتقار ، وازدراء ، بحيث كان من العار أن يولد للرجل بنت ، وقد أشار القرآن الكريم إلى ذلك في آياته ، حيث كانوا يدفنونهن أحياءً للتخلّص من العار ، وربما كان هذا العمل من أسباب رواج الزنى والفواحش في ذلك المجتمع ، الذي كان يفرض على الأب الذي عنده بنت أن يضع علماً في منزله إشارة لوجود امرأة في هذه الدار ، لدعوة الرجال إلى ممارسة الزنا والفاحشة . 

في ظل هكذا مجتمع استطاع النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أن يدعو إلى نظام تعدّد الزوجات ، الذي دعا إليه الإسلام ، لكفالة الأرامل واليتامى ، وأصبح قانوناً وقف بوجه الفساد الأخلاقي في العصر الجاهلي ، وصان الأسرة من التفكّك ممّا ساعد على إشاعة أجواء الاحترام ، والشعور بالسعادة بشكل لا نظير له في باقي أنحاء العالم . 

يقول المستشرق سمث : ( استطاع الإسلام أن يصون المرأة ويحفظها من الوقوع في الزنى ، وذلك من خلال النظام الأخلاقي الذي شرّعه لعلاقة الرجل بالمرأة ، بينما نجد العكس في الدول الأخرى غير الإسلامية ، حيث تعتبر النساء الزانيات طبقة معترف بها من طبقات المجتمع ، لها حقوقها واحترامها ) . 

وتقول السيدة آنّي بزانت في دفاعها عن نظام تعدّد الزوجات : ( شرّع الإسلام نظام تعدّد الزوجات ، لحل المشكلات الاجتماعية ، والقضاء على الأمراض المترتبة على الزنى ، ودعوة الإنسان لإشباع رغباته الجنسية ، بشكل يتناسب مع المكانة السامية التي أرادها الله له ) .

4ـ إجابة منفية :
إنّ الزواج من تسع نساء أرملات أو عقيمات ، تعتبرونه عملاً مقتصراً على إشباع الغريزة الجنسية ، وطلب المتاع الدنيوي ؟ 

فنحن نسألكم : بماذا تفسّرون العلاقات غير المشروعة القائمة بين رؤساء المذاهب ، والقادة السياسيين في الغرب وبين البنات الشابات ؟! 

وبماذا تفسّرون الفضائح التي امتلأت بها مواقع شبكة الإنترنت ، والتي تتحدّث عن تفاصيل تلك العلاقات اللامشروعة ، والعشق عند الشخصيات العالمية ، والتي يقرأها روّاد الإنترنت صباحاً ومساءً ؟! 

وأخيراً : نختتم ردّنا بهذه الجملة القصيرة التي قالتها السيدة آنّي بزانت دفاعاً عن الإسلام ، ونُذكّر بأنّ المقالات التي كتبها المستشرقون في هذا المجال كثيرة جداً ، لا يسعنا المجال أن نتحدّث عنها :

( تتظاهر الدول المسيحية وبشدّة بالزواج من امرأة واحدة ، ولكن هذه الدول تطبّق نظام التعدّد في الواقع العملي ، وبشكل مخفي عن طريق العلاقات غير المشروعة ، بينما يعتبر الإسلام مثل هذه العلاقات محرّمة وغير قانونية ) .


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

السلام عليكم

أنا وردت بعض هذه الشبهات لعلها تفيد بالرد على بعض أسئلتكم


والأن أريد أن تعرض علي مسألة أو شبهة لأرد عليها


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

اولا السلام لك
ثانيا
 مللنا من الكلمات الشعرية والتهم
اننا كفار ومشركيين
اسمح لي
اننا لسنا لابكفرا ولامشركين انظر القران الذي انت تؤمن به
نعم نحن لسنا عرب 
ومن قال لك نحن من الجزيرة العربية
ان مصر قبل غزو الاسلام ليست عربية ولالبنان ولاسورية ولاالاردن ولافلسطين ولاولاولاولاولا
لكن الغزو الاسلامي بالسيف قد جعلها  من الظاهر عربية
والا انت لاتقرأ التاريخ
ثالثا
رد السريع وبدون تفكير قد جلب لك المتاعب
وانني بعون الله سوف ارد لك وليس عليك لانك بالداخل تحب الله وانني اشبهك برسول بولص

ارجو منك الآدب وانا كذلك


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*محمد وتعدد الزوجات*

أمر محمد أصحابه بتعدد الزوجات
 أو قل أباحه لهم. 
فهل كان هو نفسه يقبل تعدد الزوجات؟ 

هذا أمرٌ فيه نظر
 فقد رُوي عن النبي أنه قال:
 إن بني هشام بن المغيرة استأذنوني أن ينكحوا ابنتهم من علي بن أبي طالب 
 فلا آذن
 ثم لا آذن
إلا أن يريد ابن أبي طالب أن يطلق ابنتي وينكح ابنتهم
 فإنما ابنتي بضعةٌ مني، يريبني ما أرابها، ويؤذيني ما أذاها,

فبالرغم من أن محمداً أباح تعدّد الزوجات لنفسه ولأصحابه
 إلا أنه لم يقبله لزوج ابنته
 لأنه يعلم ما في ذلك من إيذاءٍ للمرأة.

وهناك حديث آخر لمحمد عن عائشة قالت: 
جاءت امرأة رفاعة القرظي إلى النبي فقالت:
 إني كنت عند رفاعة فطلَّقني، فبتَّ طلاقي (أي طلقها ثلاث مرات) فتزوجتُ بعده عبد الرحمن بن الزبير
 وما أنا معه إلا مثل هُدبة الثوب (كناية عن الضعف الجنسي). 
فقال: أتريدين أن ترجعي إلى رفاعة؟
 قالت: نعم. قال:
 لاحتى تذوقي* عسيلته ويذوق عسيلتك* كناية عن الجماع نعتقد أن هذا الحديث لا يحتاج منا إلى تعليق
فمكانة المرأة ومشاعرها عند محمد تتجلى فيه بأوضح صورة.


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

زواج المتعة هو الزواج لأَجَلٍ* (زواج مؤقّت)*
 مقابل أجرٍ (مهر) يُتَّفق عليه بالتراضي، ولو كان قبضةً من تمرٍ أو من دقيق، وينتهي بانتهاء المدة المحدَّدة بغير حاجة إلى إجراءات طلاق. وله حدٌّ أدنى لدى السنّة ثلاثة أيام وليس له حدٌّ أقصى، أما عند الشيعة فقد يكون الأَجَل ساعة وقد يكون عدة سنوات، ويثبت بزواج المتعة نسب الأبناء وميراثهم. أما الزوجة فلا ترث وليس لها نفقة إلا إذا اشترطت ذلك عند الزواج.

وزواج المتعة غير محدد بعدد كالزواج العادي
 فقد رُوي عن ابن جريج فقيه مكة أنه تزوج سبعين امرأة بالمتعة تأكيداً لحلِّها. 
ويجوز إسلامياً تجديد مدة الزواج بعد انتهاء المدة المتفق عليها مرّة ومرّات دون الحاجة إلى محلِّل ( إسلامنا في التوفيق بين السنة والشيعة لمصطفى الرافعي
 و روح التشيُّع لعبد الله نعمة وهما مرجعان شيعيان، يؤمن صاحباهما بحلّ المتعة، على عكس أهل السنّة).

بناءً على ما سبق
 يستطيع أي مسلم من وجهة نظر المُحلِّين للمتعة أن يتزوج أية امرأة مسلمة أو كتابية بعقد زواج محدد *(خمس ساعات مثلاً)* مقابل مبلغ محدّد يتفقان عليه *(عشرة دنانير مثلاً). * فإذا انتهت الساعات الخمس انتهى الأمر بلا حاجة للطلاق. *(ماذا يفرق هذا عن * *الزنى …)*


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*أن شريعة الإسلام قد أباحت الكذب والخداع والنفاق الشرعي للمسلمين . 

خصوصاً إذا كان في ذلك مصلحة للإسلام أو للمسلمين أفراداً كانوا أم جماعات.

لهذا دعونا ننتقل ألان لمسألة أخرى تعتبر من أهم قنوات تمرير الكذب والخداع الإسلامي.

وهذه المسألة هي الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن والتي يستغلها المسلمون .

فمن المتعارف عليه أن المسلمون لن يتركوا أي مناسبة تمر دون ان يظهروا فضل وسماحة الإسلام مع غير المسلمين وذلك من خلال استشهادهم بالآيات المنسوخات _ { لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنْ الغي} البقرة 256.

( أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين ) يونس 100 ..

{وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ} العنكبوت 46. 

{قُلْ يا أهل الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ} ال عمران 64. 

(دع إلى سبل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي احسن ) . النحل 125 

(‏لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى) ‏‏. مائدة 82 .

لهذا سوف نتعرف في هذا الفصل على معنى النسخ وعلى أهم الآيات الناسخة والآيات المنسوخة التي ما زال يستشهد المسلمون بها لإظهار سماحة ومسالمة وعدالة ورحمة واحترام الإسلام والمسلمين لغير المسلمين في المجتمع الإسلامي.*


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

سورة ال عمران

مدنية تحتوي من المنسوخ على عشر آيات يعنينا منها الآية الأولى قوله: 
 فان حاجوك فقل أسلمت وجهي لله ومن اتبعن وقل للذين أوتوا الكتاب والاميين ااسلمتم فان اسلموا فقد اهتدوا 
 إلى هنا هذه الآية محكمة 
والمنسوخ منها قوله:
 وان تولوا فإنما عليك البلاغ والله بصير بالعباد

نسختها آية السيف التوبة 5.
 راجع الناسخ والمنسوخ للنيسابوري ص 102 -103.


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

سورة النساء 

مدنية تحتوي من المنسوخ على أربع وعشرين آية يهمنا منها الآية الرابعة عشرة: 
 أولئك الذين يعلم الله ما في قلوبهم فاعرض عنهم وعظهم 

يقول النيسابوري في الناسخ والمنسوخ
 كان هذا في بدء الإسلام ثم صار الوعظ والأعراض منسوخاً بآية السيف توبة 5. 
راجع الناسخ والمنسوخ للنيسابوري ص 135.


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

وعن المعجزات التي تكلمت عنه
المعجزة يجب ان يكون لها شهود
ومحمد لم ياتي بنصف معجزة بل باالعكس
وسوف اشرح واقدم قريبا ببراهين وادلة
انتظر


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*هل تستطيع ان تفسر العدد الاول من سورة الاسراء*


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

اخ فريد عجيب امرك شكلك ما قرأت ردود السيد المسوي كلها 

لكن اترك الرد الى الاخ الموسوي


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اخ فريد عجيب امرك شكلك ما قرأت ردود السيد المسوي كلها
> 
> لكن اترك الرد الى الاخ الموسوي


لقد طلبنا منك مسبقا
ولم ترد
والآن طلبنا من الآخ المسوي
ونحن ننتظر الرد
ولكن وانت ماذا عنك
الم ترى جواب لسؤالي الصغير
عجبي


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*اخي مسلم * 


اتمنى انك لما تتكلم عن فرقتك..اتمنى انك تذكر الفرق التانية

اخي لا تخلينا نخرج عن الاطار..احنا نبغى نتناقش بين الاسلام والمسيح..مو الفرق المسلمة

فاتمنى انك تشوف الفرقة السنية..المهدية....الخ

وشكرا

*عزيزي ماي روك*

اتمنى اني ما اكون ازعجتكم..من حقكم انكم تتضايقوا

هو منتداكم واحنا دخلنا عرض

وتقبلوا خالص مودتي


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا المنتدى للمسلمين قبل المسيحين
ان صح التعبير
ان الله يريد ان الجميع يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون
اهلا بك اخت عزيزة


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> ..مو الفرق المسلمة




المراءه في الاسلام
معززه وكرمه

فهي كا الاميره
اميره على الرجل

وهي تعامل بكل احترام 
لانها في النهايه انسانه ضعيفه


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

المرأة ليست ضعيفة ولا اقل من الرجل فهي تماما مثل الرجل عند الله
ليست كما تقولون 
النساء ناقصات عقل ودين
اما الكتاب المقدس
فيقول :
اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح
امثال:31/30


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> المرأة ليست ضعيفة ولا اقل من الرجل فهي تماما مثل الرجل عند الله
> ليست كما تقولون
> النساء ناقصات عقل ودين
> اما الكتاب المقدس
> ...



انت تلعب على نفسك

المراءه في كل مكان تعامل على انها نصف انسان

ولكن الاسلام رفع من شانها وعززها وكرمها

وجعلها اميره


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

يووووووووووووووووه

انت فهمت غلط اخوي المسلم

انا اقصد الفرق المسلمة..يعني<<<<<المذاهب المسلمة

يللا مو مشكلة..كل بني ادم خطاء..وخير الخطائين التوابون

ازا حابين تدخلوا بموضوع المراة

هدا شيء تاني

وشكرا


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح



انا الحمد الله

زوجتي انسانه متدنينه

وهي عاش الديانتان

المسيحيه والاسلاميه



وتشعر ان الديانه الاسلاميه 
كنز



ولو انك توخر عنك العناد

وتفتح عقلك معي



لاسلمت

وحصلت على الكنز


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> انت فهمت غلط اخوي المسلم
> 
> انا اقصد الفرق المسلمة..يعني<<<<<المذاهب المسلمة
> 
> ...



ما عندي مانع

اول شئ ايش جنسيتك وايش ديانتك


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> يووووووووووووووووه
> 
> انت فهمت غلط اخوي المسلم
> 
> ...


تعالي وانظري

*عجز المرأة أمام القانون*

العجز المقترن بالجنس يظهر أيضًا في الشهادة  فشهادة الرجل الواحد تعادل شهادة امرأتين إلا في الحالات التي تكون فيها المرأة هي الوحيدة القادرة.

ونحن لانفهم جيدًا الدوافع التي حفزت مؤسّس الدين الإسلامي على أنْ يصوغ مثل هذا العجز. فالمجتمع القديم قبل الإسلام لم يكن مُلمًا بقوامحد الحياة العامة حتى يتطرق إلى مسألة الشهادة.

ولكن حياة المجتمع القديم قبل مجيء الإسلام قد تفسّر إلى حد ما نزعه محمد إلى إزاحة شهادة النساء. والواقع أنّ النسوة كنّ مكرهات على البقاء في المنزل يتدبرن أمور البيت ووحدهم الرجال كانوا على صلة واحتكاك مع الآخرين فهم القادرون على استيعاب وفهم هذه العلاقات.

ومهما تكن قيمة التفسير هذا أو تبريره فالحقيقة تبقى ذات دلالة على أن تفوق الرجل كان دائمًا وفي كل مكان على حساب المرأة حتى في الغرب نفسه وفي حقبة زمنية قريبة نسبيًا " في زمن دام سيفنه ومدام لافايت يذكر بول جيد أنّ خبيرًا قانونيًا تجرأ أيضًا أنء يكتب إنّ شهادة ثلاث نساء ليس لها قيمة أكثر من شهادة رجلين ".

وعجز المرأة أو قصورها يترجم أيضًا بالقيمة التى تعطى لها كثمن دمها - في حالة القتل - في القانون الجزائي. فالقيمة هنا أيضًا نصف قيمة الرجل. هكذا كانت القاعدة عند قدماء عرب. فقيمة الشخص تقاس بقدرته الحربية التي هي مصدر مباشر للثروة


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

^


^


^


هذا الكلام اكيد طالع من كتاب مسلم او مقال مسلم


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *محمد وتعدد الزوجات*
> 
> أمر محمد أصحابه بتعدد الزوجات
> أو قل أباحه لهم.
> ...




أولاً الرجاء أتيني بردود عن مذهبي مذهب الجعفرية أتني من كتبنا وليس من كتب السنة ومن نصوصهم
ثم سيدات نساء العالم هم أربعة :
سيدتنا خديجة بنت خويلد و سيدتنا فاطمة الزهراء و سيدتنا مريم بنت عمران و سيدتنا اسيا بنت مزاحم

ثم مادخل عائشة في المذهب الجعفري


أولم أقل لك أقرأ مذهبنا ثم حاورني أنت تأتيني بكلام من مذاهب السنة والجماعة والوهابية


هذا أول رد


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> زواج المتعة هو الزواج لأَجَلٍ* (زواج مؤقّت)*
> مقابل أجرٍ (مهر) يُتَّفق عليه بالتراضي، ولو كان قبضةً من تمرٍ أو من دقيق، وينتهي بانتهاء المدة المحدَّدة بغير حاجة إلى إجراءات طلاق. وله حدٌّ أدنى لدى السنّة ثلاثة أيام وليس له حدٌّ أقصى، أما عند الشيعة فقد يكون الأَجَل ساعة وقد يكون عدة سنوات، ويثبت بزواج المتعة نسب الأبناء وميراثهم. أما الزوجة فلا ترث وليس لها نفقة إلا إذا اشترطت ذلك عند الزواج.
> 
> وزواج المتعة غير محدد بعدد كالزواج العادي
> ...



اقرأ كتاب المتعة من فضلك ثم أحكم :

http://www.rafed.net/books/aqaed/motaa/


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> سورة ال عمران
> 
> مدنية تحتوي من المنسوخ على عشر آيات يعنينا منها الآية الأولى قوله:
> فان حاجوك فقل أسلمت وجهي لله ومن اتبعن وقل للذين أوتوا الكتاب والاميين ااسلمتم فان اسلموا فقد اهتدوا
> ...




نفس المشكلة تأتون بأحاديث و كتب ليس مذهبنا وليس من تفاسيرنا و كما قلت لك أدخل هذا الموقع و تعرف جيداً على كتبنا و كتب أحاديثنا و تفاسيرنا

http://www.al-shia.com


ثم مادمت لاتعرف التفسير جيداً حتى لو لمذاهب أخواننا السنة فارجو عدم التفسير كما فكره عقلك

فأنا أن كنت شيعياً لا أرضى على أخواني السنة أبدأ


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *هل تستطيع ان تفسر العدد الاول من سورة الاسراء*



بكل سرور 


حمل المرفقات وأقرأ التفسير ولم أضعه هنا لسبب كثرة النص لتفسير الأية 1
فأرجو أن تتكرم بتنزيله وقرائته


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

أولاً أحب أن أذكر أن الكتب التي ذكرتهم لأخواننا السنة 
والصحابة لانعتمد عليهم نحن نعتمد على الأئمة و أهل البيت عليهم السلام
ثم النيسابوري ليس من شيوخنا بل من شيوخهم


وشكراً


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

انا اقترح انكم تفتحو موضوع مستقل عن المراة 

وان شاء الله اذا محد فتحه انا راح افتحه 


سلام


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> بكل سرور
> 
> 
> حمل المرفقات وأقرأ التفسير ولم أضعه هنا لسبب كثرة النص لتفسير الأية 1
> فأرجو أن تتكرم بتنزيله وقرائته


تكرم واكتبه


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

ولكنه أكثر من 44500 ألف نص فتكرموا وزيدوا النص حتى أكتبه


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

هم كلمتان
كان موجود ام لا
لايحتاج وجود المسجد الاقصى 44500 نص
وعلى فرض وجود المسجد الاقصى يلزمه هذا الكم الهائل
فاثبات نبوة محمد كم تحتاج550000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
وصحة القران كم تحتاج55000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
والاحاديث999000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
والفروض ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
دينكم دين يسر لاعسر  كما تقولون
واضح
الله يرضى عليك
وهذه كم نص لكي تفهمها
(((اسف))))


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

لماذا لاتنزل المرفق وتقرأ التفسير 

تخاف به سيف يقطعك؟ كما تقول إن الإسلام أنتشر بالسيف
أم ماذا؟


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

هههه حلوة هذي به سيف يقطعك 


اخ فريد الدين دين يسر في التسهيلات في امور الحياة 

ولكنه علم غيزير وكثير 

ويا سيد ليش ما تكتب لهم التفسير هنا مقطع على عدة ردود ( اذا كانت هذي حجتهم )


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*يلله اقنو دخيلك يااخونا زائر
وياتي باالجواب*


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ (1) 
 بيان

السورة تتعرض لأمر توحيده تعالى عن الشريك مطلقا و مع ذلك يغلب فيها جانب التسبيح على جانب التحميد كما بدأت به فقيل: «سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده» الآية، و كرر ذلك فيها مرة بعد مرة كقوله: «سبحانه و تعالى عما يقولون»: الآية - 43 و قوله: «قل سبحان ربي»: الآية - 93، و قوله: «و يقولون سبحان ربنا»: الآية - 108 حتى أن الآية الخاتمة للسورة: «و قل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا و لم يكن له شريك في الملك و لم يكن له ولي من الذل و كبره تكبيرا» تحمد الله على تنزهه عن الشريك و الولي و اتخاذ الولد.

و السورة مكية لشهادة مضامين آياتها بذلك و عن بعضهم كما في روح المعاني، استثناء آيتين منها و هما قوله: «و إن كادوا ليفتنونك» الآية و قوله: «و إن كادوا ليستفزونك» الآية و عن بعضهم إلا أربع آيات و هي الآيتان المذكورتان و قوله: «و إذ قلنا لك إن ربك أحاط بالناس» الآية و قوله: «و قل رب أدخلني مدخل صدق الآية.

و عن الحسن أنها مكية إلا خمس آيات منها و هي قوله: «و لا تقتلوا النفس» الآية «و لا تقربوا الزنا» الآية «أولئك الذين يدعون» «أقم الصلاة» «و آت ذا القربى الآية.

و عن مقاتل مكية إلا خمس: «و إن كادوا ليفتنونك» الآية «و إن كادوا ليستفزونك» الآية «و إذ قلنا لك» الآية «و قل رب أدخلني» الآية «إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله» الآية.

و عن قتادة و المعدل عن ابن عباس مكية إلا ثماني آيات و هي قوله: «و إن كادوا ليفتنونك» الآية إلى قوله: «و قل رب أدخلني مدخل صدق» الآية.

و لا دلالة في مضامين الآيات على كونها مدنية و لا الأحكام المذكورة فيها مما يختص نزولا بالمدينة و قد نزلت نظائرها في السور المكية كالأنعام و الأعراف.

و قد افتتحت السورة فيما ترومه من التسبيح بالإشارة إلى معراج النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فذكر إسراءه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى و هو بيت المقدس و الهيكل الذي بناه داود و سليمان (عليهما السلام) و قدسه الله لبني إسرائيل.

ثم سبق الكلام بالمناسبة إلى ما قدره الله لمجتمع بني إسرائيل من الرقي و الانحطاط و العزة و الذلة فكلما أطاعوا رفعهم الله و كلما عصوا خفضهم الله و قد أنزل عليهم الكتاب و أمرهم بالتوحيد و نفي الشريك.

ثم عطف فيها الكلام على حال هذه الأمة و ما أنزل عليهم من الكتاب بما يشاكل حال بني إسرائيل و أنهم إن أطاعوا أثيبوا و إن عصوا عوقبوا فإنما هي الأعمال يعامل الإنسان بما عمل منها و على ذلك جرت السنة الإلهية في الأمم الماضين.

ثم ذكرت فيها حقائق جمة من المعارف الراجعة إلى المبدإ و المعاد و الشرائع العامة من الأوامر و النواهي و غير ذلك.

و من غرر الآيات فيها قوله تعالى «قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى»: الآية - 110 «من السورة، و قوله: «و كلا نمد هؤلاء و هؤلاء من عطاء ربك و ما كان عطاء ربك محظورا»: الآية - 20 منها، و قوله: «و إن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها»: الآية - 58 منها و غير ذلك.

قوله تعالى: «سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا» إلى آخر الآية سبحان اسم مصدر للتسبيح بمعنى التنزيه و يستعمل مضافا و هو مفعول مطلق قائم مقام فعله فتقدير «سبحان الله» سبحت الله تسبيحا أي نزهته عن كل ما لا يليق بساحة قدسه و كثيرا ما يستعمل للتعجب لكن سياق الآيات إنما يلائم التنزيه لكونه الغرض من البيان و إن أصر بعضهم على كونه للتعجب.

و الإسراء و السري السير بالليل يقال سرى و أسرى أي سار ليلا و سرى و أسرى به أي سار به ليلا و السير يختص بالنهار أو يعمه و الليل.

و قوله «ليلا» مفعول فيه و يفيد من الفائدة أن هذا الإسراء تم له بالليل فكان الرواح و المجيء في ليلة واحدة قبل أن يطلع فجرها.

و قوله: «إلى المسجد الأقصى» هو بيت المقدس بقرينة قوله: «الذي باركنا حوله». و القصا البعد و قد سمي المسجد الأقصى لكونه أبعد مسجد بالنسبة إلى مكان النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و من معه من المخاطبين و هو مكة التي فيها المسجد الحرام.

و قوله: «لنريه من آياتنا» بيان غاية الإسراء و هي إراءة بعض الآيات الإلهية - لمكان من - و في السياق دلالة على عظمة هذه الآيات التي أراها الله سبحانه كما صرح به في موضع آخر من كلامه يذكر فيه حديث المعراج بقوله لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى»: النجم - 18.

و قوله: «إنه هو السميع البصير» تعليل لإسرائه به لإراءة آياته أي أنه سميع لأقوال عباده بصير بأفعالهم و قد سمع من مقال عبده و رأى من حاله ما استدعى أن يكرمه هذا الإكرام فيسري به ليلا و يريه من آياته الكبرى.

و في الآية التفات من الغيبة إلى التكلم مع الغير في قوله: «باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا» ثم رجوع إلى الغيبة السابقة و الوجه فيه الإشارة إلى أن الإسراء و ما ترتب عليه من إراءة الآيات إنما صدر عن ساحة العظمة و الكبرياء و موطن العزة و الجبروت فعملت فيه السلطنة العظمى و تجلى الله له بآياته الكبرى و لو قيل ليريه من آياته أو غير ذلك لفاتت النكتة.

و المعنى لينزه تنزيها من أسرى بعظمته و كبريائه و بالغ قدرته و سلطانه بعبده محمد في جوف ليلة واحدة من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى و هو بيت المقدس الذي بارك حوله ليريه بعظمته و كبريائه آياته الكبرى و إنما فعل به ذلك لأنه سميع بصير علم بما سمع من مقاله و رأى من حاله أنه خليق أن يكرم هذه التكرمة.


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> شبهة أن الإسلام انتشر بالسيف
> هذا القول يحمل بهتاناً عظيماً ، ذلك أنّه لو كان الإسلام قد انتشر بالسيف لما وجد في الدول التي أعلنت إسلامها غير المسلمين ، ولكن وجد في الدول الإسلامية اليهود والنصارى ، وظلوا على دينهم ، لم يحاول أحد أن يقتلهم أو يدخلهم في دين الإسلام قهراً ، بل تركوا ودينهم ، وما تمتع هؤلاء بحرية العبادة وأمان الحياة - باعترافهم - إلاّ في ظل الدولة الإسلامية .
> 
> ولنقرأ التاريخ جيداً ، فإنّه يروي لنا أنّ أقباط مصر الذين كانوا يختفون في المغارات وقت الحكم الروماني ، قد خرجوا إلى الآفاق في أيام الحكم الإسلامي ، وكانوا يؤدّون عبادتهم في حماية الخلافة الإسلامية .
> ...


 

كلام انشائي غير مبني على اي ادلة... فالتاريخ القبطي يوضح مدى همجية الاسلام عندما غزو مصر.. انا ردك هذا فلا ينفع لشئ.. لانك تسرد كلامي ماله صحة و لا برهان

------------------------------


> شبهة الأخطاء النحوية في القرآن
> على الرغم من قول المستشرقين بأنّ اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن الكريم هي أصح لغات العرب ؛ لكن تعصّبهم وإصرارهم دفعهم إلى القول بوجود بعض الأخطاء النحوية في القرآن .
> 
> الرد على الشبهة :
> ...


 
قال مستشرقون قال... 

 اتعجب لكا تشرح قواعد الفاعل و المفعول و لاتأتي بالايات و توظح لنا ماهو الاعراب الصحيح.. فبفعلك ه1ا كان الشخص المقابل نائم و انت تردد قواعد كبنية للمجهول ليست مبنية على اي اية و تتوقع الطرف الاخر بيهز راسه بالموافقة........


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> شبهة أن الحج بدعة اخترعها الوهم العربي
> لا شك في أنّ الإنسانية بدأت مؤمنة موحدة ، تلتزم منهج الله الذي أتى على لسان آدم أبي البشر ، ثم توالت الرسالات الإلهية توضح الحق وطرائق الخير ، كلّما تباعد الناس وتشاغلوا بِمُتَعِ الحياة الرخيصة .
> 
> قال الله تعالى : ( إنَّا أرْسَلْنَاكَ بالحقِّ بشيرًا ونذيرًا وإنْ مِنْ أُمّةٍ إلاَّ خلاَ فيها نذير ) فاطر : 24 .
> ...


 
الحج هي عادة معروفة عند العرب قبل مجئ الاسلام

 وكانوا يحجّون البيت ويعتمرون ويحرمون ويطوفون ويسعون ويقفون المواقف كلها ويرمون الجمار، وكانوا يكسبون في كل ثلاثة أعوام شهراً، ويغتسلون من الجنابة. وكانوا يداومون على المضمضة والاستنشاق وفرق الرأس والسواك والاستنجاء وتقليم الأظافر ونتف الإبط وحلق العانة والختان، وكانوا يقطعون يد السارق اليمنى (من كتاب الملل والنحل للشهرستاني).
​قال ابن إسحاق وابن هشام إن ذرية إسماعيل كانوا أولاً يعبدون الله الواحد ولا يشركون معه أحداً، ثم سقطوا في عبادة الأصنام. ومع ذلك فقد حافظوا على كثير من العادات والفروض التي كانت في أيام إبراهيم، فلم ينسوا أن الله كان أرفع من معبوداتهم، بل أنه هو الحاكم والمتسلط عليها جميعاً. وذُكر في سيرة الرسول: ​»خلفت الخلوف ونسوا ما كانوا عليه، واستبدلوا بدين إبراهيم وإسمعيل غيره، فعبدوا الأوثان وصاروا إلى ما كانت عليه الأمم قبلهم من الضلالات. وفيهم على ذلك بقايا من عهد إبراهيم يتمسكون بها، من تعظيم البيت والطواف به والحج والعمرة والوقوف على عرفة والمزدلفة وهدي البدن والإهلال بالحج والعمرة، مع إدخالهم فيه ما ليس منه. فكانت كنانة وقريش إذا أهلوا قالوا: »لبيك اللهم لبيك. لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريك هو لك، تملكه وما ملك«. فيوحدونه بالتلبية ثم يُدخلون معه أصنامهم ويجعلون ملكها بيده«.

​


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

اولأص بالنسة للحج :

كان العرب يحجون ولكن عند دخول خزاعة و استيلائها على مكة أدخلت معها إله الأبل ثم تغلبت قريش عليها و هي ظلت على عبادة ثم أرسل الله النبي المصطفى خاتم النبيين و المرسلين ليهديهم إلى الطريق الصواب وعدل لهم الحج و صححه للعرب


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

كلام انشائي غير مبني على اي ادلة... فالتاريخ القبطي يوضح مدى همجية الاسلام عندما غزو مصر.. انا ردك هذا فلا ينفع لشئ.. لانك تسرد كلامي ماله صحة و لا برهان


___________________________________________________________
إذا كيف تريدنا أن ننشر دين الله عز وجل بالعصا؟؟؟؟
المسلمين يعرضون على المسيحين أما الجزية أو الدخول إلى الدين الإسلامي أو الحرب و الخاسر معروف
 __________________________________________________________


قال مستشرقون قال... 

 اتعجب لكا تشرح قواعد الفاعل و المفعول و لاتأتي بالايات و توظح لنا ماهو الاعراب الصحيح.. فبفعلك ه1ا كان الشخص المقابل نائم و انت تردد قواعد كبنية للمجهول ليست مبنية على اي اية و تتوقع الطرف الاخر بيهز راسه بالموافقة........


____________________________________________________________
ردك غير مقنع أبداً 
______________________________________________________________


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> ___________________________________________________________
> إذا كيف تريدنا أن ننشر دين الله عز وجل بالعصا؟؟؟؟
> المسلمين يعرضون على المسيحين أما الجزية أو الدخول إلى الدين الإسلامي أو الحرب و الخاسر معروف
> __________________________________________________________


 
واخيرا اعترفت على همجية الاسلام و على اتشاره بالسبف او الحرب.. ام انك لا تعرف ايات القتل و تريد مني ان ا1كر لك بعضا منها؟؟؟ 
قال مستشرقون قال... 




> ____________________________________________________________
> ردك غير مقنع أبداً
> ______________________________________________________________


 
ليش ما مقنع, لاني طلبت منك الاتيان ببعض الايات التي يقام عليها الجدل؟؟؟


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> واخيرا اعترفت على همجية الاسلام و على اتشاره بالسبف او الحرب.. ام انك لا تعرف ايات القتل و تريد مني ان ا1كر لك بعضا منها؟؟؟
> قال مستشرقون قال...
> 
> 
> ...




والله أمركم عجيب إذا كيف تريدون نشر الدين ؟؟؟!؟!!؟!؟!؟


ثم لاتستطيعون تفسير القراّن كما تفسرون كتبكم؟ فالقراّن مختلف عن كتبكم


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

أيات القتل :

أعوذ بالله لاتوجد سورة بأسم القتل أو قد تقصد تدل على القتل هات الأيات لنراهم ماذا معناهم هذا أولاً...


ثانياً  لم أفهم عليك أي نوع من الأيات الذي تريد أن أتيهم لك؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

نشر الدين يتم عن طريق طرح محتواه و اذا عجب الشخص يدخله ما عجبه, مو من حقك تغصبه...


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

لك ايات القتل


*كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (البقرة 216).*




*يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (البقرة 217).*



*وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ (الأنفال 60).*



*فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (التوبة 5).*


*قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (التوبة 29).*


*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير (التوبة 73).*



*بدك بعد؟؟؟*


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

أتدرون ماأكثر مشاكلكم معنا  أخواننا المسيحيين عدم القدرة على تفسير وفهم القراّن 


إليك أول تفسير لسورة البقرة

تفسير تقريب القرآن إلى الأذهان
 سورة البقرة 
 216 

ويأتي هنا دور أسئلة وُجّهت الى الرسول (صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم) أجاب عنها القرآن الكريم يجمعها الإنقلاع عن الملذات والصبر على الطاعة وبهذا يرتبط السياق بما قبله حيث كان الكلام في معرض التضحية في سبيل العقيدة والإيمان وما يأتي نوع من التضحية ((يَسْأَلُونَكَ)) يارسول الله ((مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ)) في سبيل الله من أقسام الأموال ((قُلْ)) ليس لهم الإنفاق فإنه أي شيء كان يُقبل إذا كان المُنفَق عليه أهلاً كما أنه لا يُقبل إذا كان المنفَق عليه غير أهل، فمعيار الإنفاق ليس ماهيّة المنفِق وإنما شخص المنفَق عليه فـ ((مَا أَنفَقْتُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ فَـ)) اللازم أن يكون ((لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ)) أقربائكم ((وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ)) وأشباه ذلك مما يُقصد به وجه الله سبحانه ((وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ))إنفاق أو غيره ((فَإِنَّ اللّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ)) فيجازيكم بالخير خيراً، وروي أنها نزلت في "عمرو بن الجموح" وكان شيخاً كبيراً كثير المال فقال: يارسول الله بماذا أتصدّق؟ وعلى مَن أتصدّق؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية.

تفسير تقريب القرآن إلى الأذهان
 سورة البقرة 
 216

ثم رجع السياق الى الآية السابقة التي فيها ذكر التضحية والزلزال ((كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ)) مع مَن تعدّى عليكم أو على العقيدة الصحيحة أو على الناس ((وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ)) تكرهونه ((وَعَسَى)) بمعنى "قد" وما بعده فاعله ((أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ)) والقتال من ذلك فإنه يوجب سيادتكم وسعادتكم ((وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ)) وترك القتال كذلك لما فيه من راحة الجسم وعدم إضطراب القلب لكنه شر لما فيه من زوال السيادة والعزة وتسلط الكفار والأجانب ((وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ)) ما فيه خيركم وشركم ((وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ)).


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تُظْلَمُونَ (60)

قوله تعالى: «و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة و من رباط الخيل».

إلى آخر الآية الإعداد تهيئة الشيء للظفر بشيء آخر و إيجاد ما يحتاج إليه الشيء المطلوب في تحققه كإعداد الحطب و الوقود للإيقاد و إعداد الإيقاد للطبخ، و القوة كل ما يمكن معه عمل من الأعمال، و هي في الحرب كل ما يتمشى به الحرب و الدفاع من أنواع الأسلحة، و الرجال المدربين و المعاهد الحربية التي تقوم بمصلحة ذلك كله، و الرباط مبالغة في الربط و هو أيسر من العقد يقال: ربطه يربطه ربطا و رابطه يرابطه مرابطة و رباطا فالكل بمعنى غير أن الرباط أبلغ من الربط، و الخيل هو الفرس، و الإرهاب قريب المعنى من التخويف.

و قوله: «و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة و من رباط الخيل» أمر عام بتهيئة المؤمنين مبلغ استطاعتهم من القوى الحربية ما يحتاجون إليه قبال ما لهم من الأعداء في الوجود أو في الفرض و الاعتبار فإن المجتمع الإنساني لا يخلو من التآلف من أفراد أو أقوام مختلفي الطباع و متضادي الأفكار لا ينعقد بينهم مجتمع على سنة قيمة ينافعهم إلا و هناك مجتمع آخر يضاده في منافعه، و يخالفه في سنته، و لا يعيشان معا برهة من الدهر إلا و ينشب بينهما الخلاف و يؤدي ذلك إلى التغلب و القهر.

فالحروب المبيدة و الاختلافات الداعية إليها مما لا مناص عنها في المجتمعات الإنسانية و المجتمعات هي هذه المجتمعات، و يدل على ذلك ما نشاهده من تجهز الإنسان في خلقه بقوى لا يستفاد منها إلا للدفاع كالغضب و الشدة في الأبدان، و الفكر العامل في القهر و الغلبة، فمن الواجب الفطري على المجتمع الإسلامي أن يتجهز دائما بإعداد ما استطاع من قوة و من رباط الخيل بحسب ما يفترضه من عدو لمجتمعه الصالح.

و الذي اختاره الله للمجتمع الإسلامي بما أنزل عليهم من الدين الفطري الذي هو الدين القيم هي الحكومة الإنسانية التي يحفظ فيها حقوق كل فرد من أفراد مجتمعها، و يراعى فيها مصلحة الضعيف و القوي و الغني و الفقير و الحر و العبد و الرجل و المرأة و الفرد و الجماعة و البعض و الكل على حد سواء دون الحكومة الفردية الاستبدادية التي لا تسير إلا على ما تهواه نفس الفرد المتولي لها الحاكم في دماء الناس و أعراضهم و أموالهم بما شاء و أراد، و لا الحكومة الأكثرية التي تطابق أهواء الجمهور من الناس و تبطل منافع آخرين و ترضي الأكثرين النصف واحد و تضطهد و تسخط الأقلين النصف - واحد.


و لعل هذا هو السر في قوله تعالى: «و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة» حيث وجه الخطاب إلى الناس بعد ما كان الخطاب في الآيات السابقة موجها إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) كقوله: «فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم من خلفهم» و قوله: «فانبذ إليهم على سواء» و قوله: «و لا تحسبن الذين كفروا سبقوا» و كذا في الآيات التالية كقوله: «و إن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها» إلى غير ذلك.

و ذلك أن الحكومة الإسلامية حكومة إنسانية بمعنى مراعاة حقوق كل فرد و تعظيم إرادة البعض و احترام جانبه أي من كان من غير اختصاص الإرادة المؤثرة بفرد واحد أو بأكثر الأفراد.

فالمنافع التي يهددها عدوهم هي منافع كل فرد فعلى كل فرد أن يقوم بالذب عنها، و يعد ما استطاع من قوة لحفظها من الضيعة، و الإعداد و إن كان منه ما لا يقوم بأمره إلا الحكومات بما لها من الاستطاعة القوية و الإمكانات البالغة لكن منها ما يقوم بالأفراد بفرديتهم كتعلم العلوم الحربية و التدرب بفنونها فالتكليف تكليف الجميع.

و قوله تعالى: «ترهبون به عدو الله و عدوكم و آخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم» في مقام التعليل لقوله: «و أعدوا لهم» أي و أعدوا لهم ذلك لترهبوا و تخوفوا به عدو الله و عدوكم، و في عدهم عدوا لله و لهم جميعا بيان للواقع و تأكيد في التحريض.

و في قوله: «و آخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم» دلالة على أن المراد بالأولين هم الذين يعرفهم المؤمنون بالعداوة لله و لهم، و المراد بهؤلاء الذين لا يعلمهم المؤمنون - على ما يعطيه إطلاق اللفظ - كل من لا خبرة للمؤمنين بتهديده إياهم بالعداوة من المنافقين الذين هم في كسوة المؤمنين و صورتهم يصلون و يصومون و يحجون و يجاهدون ظاهرا، و من غير المنافقين من الكفار الذين لم يبتل بهم المؤمنون بعد.

و الإرهاب بإعداد القوة، و إن كان في نفسه من الأغراض الصحيحة التي تتفرع عليها فوائد عظيمة ظاهرة غير أنه ليس تمام الغرض المقصود من إعداد القوة، و لذلك أردفه بقوله: «و ما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم و أنتم لا تظلمون» ليدل على جماع الغرض.

و ذلك أن الغرض الحقيقي من إعداد القوى هو التمكن من الدفع مبلغ الاستطاعة، و حفظ المجتمع من العدو الذي يهدده في نفوسه و أعراضه و أمواله، و باللفظ المناسب لغرض الدين إطفاء نائرة الفساد الذي يبطل كلمة الحق و يهدم بنيان دين الفطرة الذي به يعبد الله في أرضه و يقوم ملاك العدل في عباده.


و هذا أمر ينتفع به كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع الديني فما أنفقه فرد أو جماعة في سبيل الله، و هو الجهاد لإحياء أمره فهو بعينه يرجع إلى نفسه و إن كان في صورة أخرى فإن أنفق في سبيله مالا أو جاها أو أي نعمة من هذا القبيل فهو من الإنفاق في سبيل الضروريات الذي لا يلبث دون أن يرجع إليه نفسه نفعه و ما استعقبه من نماء في الدنيا و الآخرة، و إن أنفق في سبيله نفسا فهو الشهادة في سبيل الله التي تستتبع حياة باقية خالدة حقة لمثلها فليعمل العاملون لا كما يغر به آحاد الفادين في سبيل المقاصد الدنيوية ببقاء الاسم و خلود الذكر و تمام الفخر فهؤلاء و إن تنبهوا اليوم لهذا التعليم الإسلامي، و أن المجتمع كنفس واحدة تشترك أعضاؤها فيما يعود إليها من نفع و ضرر لكنهم خبطوا في مسيرهم و اشتبه عليهم الأمر في تشخيص الكمال الإنساني الذي لأجله تندبه الفطرة و تدعوه إلى الاجتماع، و هو التمتع من الحياة الدائمة، فحسبوه الحياة الدنيا الدائرة فضاق عليهم المسلك في أمثال التفدية بالنفس لأجل تمتع الغير بلذائذ المادة.

و بالجملة فإعداد القوة إنما هو لغرض الدفاع عن حقوق المجتمع الإسلامي و منافعه الحيوية، و التظاهر بالقوة المعدة ينتج إرهاب العدو، و هو أيضا من شعب الدفع و نوع معه، فقوله تعالى: «ترهبون به عدو الله» إلخ يذكر فائدة من فوائد الإعداد الراجعة إلى أفراد المجتمع، و قوله: «و ما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم و أنتم لا تظلمون» يذكر أن ما أنفقوه في سبيله لا يبطل و لا يفوت بل يرجع إليهم من غير أن يفوت عن ذي حق حقه.



___________
يتبع تفسير الأياّت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

سورة التوبة الأية 5

فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 


قوله تعالى: «فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم و خذوهم و احصروهم و اقعدوا لهم كل مرصد» أصل الانسلاخ من سلخ الشاة و هو نزع جلدها عنها، و انسلاخ الشهر نوع كناية عن خروجه، و الحصر هو المنع من الخروج عن محيط، و المرصد اسم مكان من الرصد بمعنى الاستعداد للرقوب.

قال الراغب: الرصد الاستعداد للترقب يقال: رصد له و ترصد و أرصدته له، قال عز و جل: «و إرصادا لمن حارب الله و رسوله من قبل»، و قوله عز و جل: «إن ربك لبالمرصاد تنبيها أنه لا ملجأ و لا مهرب، و الرصد يقال للراصد الواحد و الجماعة الراصدين و للمرصود واحدا كان أو جمعا، و قوله تعالى: «يسلك من بين يديه و من خلفه رصدا» يحتمل كل ذلك، و المرصد موضع الرصد.

انتهى.

و المراد بالأشهر الحرم هي الأربعة الأشهر: أشهر السياحة التي ذكرها الله سبحانه في قوله: «فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر» و جعلها أجلا مضروبا للمشركين لا يتعرض فيها لحالهم و أما الأشهر الحرم المعروفة أعني ذا القعدة و ذا الحجة و المحرم فإنها لا تنطبق على أذان براءة الواقع في يوم النحر عاشر ذي الحجة بوجه كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه.


و على هذا فاللام في الأشهر الحرم للعهد الذكري أي إذا انسلخ هذه الأشهر التي ذكرناها و حرمناها للمشركين لا يتعرض لحالهم فيها فاقتلوا المشركين إلخ.

و يظهر بذلك أن لا وجه لحمل قوله: «فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم» على انسلاخ ذي القعدة و ذي الحجة و المحرم بأن يكون انسلاخ الأربعة الأشهر بانسلاخ الأشهر الثلاثة منطبقا عليه أو يكون انسلاخ الأشهر الحرم مأخوذا على نحو الإشارة إلى انقضاء الأربعة الأشهر و إن لم ينطبق الأشهر على الأشهر فإن ذلك كله مما لا سبيل إليه بحسب السياق و إن كان لفظ الأشهر الحرم في نفسه ظاهرا في شهور رجب و ذي القعدة و ذي الحجة و المحرم.

و قوله: «فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم» محقق للبراءة منهم و رفع الاحترام عن نفوسهم بإهدار الدماء فلا مانع من أي نازلة نزلت بهم، و في قوله: «حيث وجدتموهم» تعميم للحكم فلا مانع حاجب عن وجوب قتلهم حيثما وجدوا في حل أو حرم بل و لو ظفر بهم في الشهر الحرام - بناء على تعميم «حيث» للزمان و المكان كليهما - فيجب على المسلمين كائنين من كانوا إذا ظفروا بهم أن يقتلوهم، كان ذلك في الحل أو الحرم في الشهر الحرام أو غيره.

و إنما أمر بقتلهم حيث وجدوا للتوسل بذلك إلى إيرادهم مورد الفناء و الانقراض، و تطييب الأرض منهم، و إنجاء الناس من مخالطتهم و معاشرتهم بعد ما سمح و أبيح لهم ذلك في قوله: «فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر».

و لازم ذلك أن يكون كل من قوله: «فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم» و قوله: «و خذوهم» و قوله: «و احصروهم» و قوله: «و اقعدوا لهم كل مرصد» بيانا لنوع من الوسيلة إلى إفناء جمعهم و إنفاد عددهم، ليتفصى المجتمع من شرهم.

فإن ظفر بهم و أمكن قتلهم قتلوا، و إن لم يمكن ذلك قبض عليهم و أخذوا، و إن لم يمكن أخذهم حصروا و حبسوا في كهفهم و منعوا من الخروج إلى الناس و مخالطتهم و إن لم يعلم محلهم قعد لهم في كل مرصد ليظفر بهم فيقتلوا أو يؤخذوا.

و لعل هذا المعنى هو مراد من قال: إن المراد: فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم أو خذوهم و احصروهم على وجه التخيير في اعتبار الأصلح من الأمرين، و إن كان لا يخلو عن تكلف من جهة اعتبار الأخذ و الحصر و القعود في كل مرصد أمرا واحدا في قبال القتل، و كيف كان فالسياق إنما يلائم ما قدمناه من المعنى.

و أما قول من قال: إن في قوله: «فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم و خذوهم، تقديما و تأخيرا، و التقدير: فخذوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم و اقتلوهم فهو من التصرف في معنى الآية من غير دليل مجوز، و الآية و خاصة ذيلها يدفع ذلك سياقا.

و معنى الآية: فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم و انقضى الأربعة الأشهر التي أمهلناهم بها بقولنا: «فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر» فأفنوا المشركين بأي وسيلة ممكنة رأيتموها أقرب و أوصل إلى إفناء جمعهم و إمحاء رسمهم من قتلهم أينما وجدتموهم من حل أو حرم و متى ما ظفرتم بهم في شهر حرام أو غيره و من أخذهم أو حصرهم أو القعود لهم في كل مرصد حتى يفنوا عن آخرهم.

قوله تعالى: «فإن تابوا و أقاموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم» اشتراط في معنى الغاية للحكم السابق، و المراد بالتوبة معناها اللغوي و هو الرجوع أي إن رجعوا من الشرك إلى التوحيد بالإيمان و نصبوا لذلك حجة من أعمالهم و هي الصلاة و الزكاة و التزموا أحكام دينكم الراجعة إلى الخالق جميعا فخلوا سبيلهم.

و تخلية السبيل كناية عن عدم التعرض لسالكيه و إن عادت مبتذلة بكثرة التداول كان سبيلهم مسدودة مشغولة بتعرض المتعرضين فإذا خلي عنها كان ذلك ملازما أو منطبقا على عدم التعرض لهم.

و قوله: «إن الله غفور رحيم» تعليل لقوله: «فخلوا سبيلهم» إما من جهة الأمر الذي يدل عليه بصورته أو من جهة المأمور به الذي يدل عليه بمادته أعني تخلية سبيلهم.

و المعنى على الأول: و إنما أمر الله بتخلية سبيلهم لأنه غفور رحيم يغفر لمن تاب إليه و يرحمه.

و على الثاني: خلوا سبيلهم لأن تخليتكم سبيلهم من المغفرة و الرحمة، و هما من صفات الله العليا فتتصفون بذلك بصفة ربكم و أظهر الوجهين هو الأول.

قوله تعالى: «و إن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله» إلى آخر الآية، الآية تتضمن حكم الإجارة لمن استجار من المشركين لأن يسمع كلام الله، و هي بما تشتمل عليه من الحكم و إن كانت معترضة أو كالمعترضة بين ما يدل على البراءة و رفع الأمان عن المشركين إلا أنها بمنزلة دفع الدخل الواجب الذي لا يجوز إهماله فإن أساس هذه الدعوة الحقة و ما يصاحبها من الوعد و الوعيد و التبشير و الإنذار، و ما يترتب عليه من عقد العقود و إبرام العهود أو النقض و البراءة و أحكام القتال كل ذلك إنما هو لصرف الناس عن سبيل الغي و الضلال إلى صراط الرشد و الهدى، و إنجائهم من شقاء الشرك إلى سعادة التوحيد.


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (29)

بيان

الآيات تأمر بقتال أهل الكتاب ممن يمكن تبقيته بالجزية و تذكر أمورا من وجوه انحرافهم عن الحق في الاعتقاد و العمل.

قوله تعالى: «قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و لا باليوم الآخر و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله و رسوله و لا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب» أهل الكتاب هم اليهود و النصارى على ما يستفاد من آيات كثيرة من القرآن الكريم و كذا المجوس على ما يشعر أو يدل عليه قوله تعالى: «إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا و الصابئين و النصارى و المجوس و الذين أشركوا إن الله يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة إن الله على كل شيء شهيد»: الحج: - 17 حيث عدوا في الآية مع سائر أرباب النحل السماوية في قبال الذين أشركوا، و الصابئون كما تقدم طائفة من المجوس صبوا إلى دين اليهود فاتخذوا طريقا بين الطريقين.

و السياق يدل على أن لفظة «من» في قوله: «من الذين أوتوا الكتاب» بيانية لا تبعيضية فإن كلا من اليهود و النصارى و المجوس أمة واحدة كالمسلمين في إسلامهم و إن تشعبوا شعبا مختلفة و تفرقوا فرقا متشتتة اختلط بعضهم ببعض و لو كان المراد قتال البعض و إثبات الجزية على الجميع أو على ذلك البعض بعينه لاحتاج المقام في إفادة ذلك إلى بيان غير هذا البيان يحصل به الغرض.

و حيث كان قوله: «من الذين أوتوا الكتاب» بيانا لما قبله من قوله: «الذين لا يؤمنون» الآية فالأوصاف المذكورة أوصاف عامة لجميعهم و هي ثلاثة أوصاف وصفهم الله سبحانه بها: عدم الإيمان بالله و اليوم الآخر، و عدم تحريم ما حرم الله و رسوله، و عدم التدين بدين الحق.

فأول ما وصفهم به قوله: «الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و لا باليوم الآخر» و هو تعالى ينسب إليهم في كلامه أنهم يثبتونه إلها و كيف لا؟ و هو يعدهم أهل الكتاب، و ما هو إلا الكتاب السماوي النازل من عند الله على رسول من رسله و يحكي عنهم القول أو لازم القول بالألوهية في مئات من آيات كتابه.

و كذا ينسب إليهم القول باليوم الآخر في أمثال قوله: «و قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة:» البقرة: - 80، و قوله: «و قالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى:» البقرة: - 111.

غير أنه تعالى لم يفرق في كلامه بين الإيمان به و الإيمان باليوم الآخر فالكفر بأحد الأمرين كفر بالله و الكفر بالله كفر بالأمرين جميعا، و حكم فيمن فرق بين الله و رسله فآمن ببعض دون بعض أنه كافر كما قال: «إن الذين يكفرون بالله و رسله و يريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله و رسله و يقولون نؤمن ببعض و نكفر ببعض و يريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا و اعتدنا للكافرين عذابا مهينا:» النساء: - 151.

فعد أهل الكتاب ممن لم يؤمن بنبوة محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) كفارا حقا و إن كان عندهم إيمان بالله و اليوم الآخر، لا بلسان أنهم كفروا بآية من آيات الله و هي آية النبوة بل بلسان أنهم كفروا بالإيمان بالله فلم يؤمنوا بالله و اليوم الآخر كما أن المشركين أرباب الأصنام كافرون بالله إذ لم يوحدوه و إن أثبتوا إلها فوق الآلهة.


على أنهم يقررون أمر المبدإ و المعاد تقريرا لا يوافق الحق بوجه كقولهم بأن المسيح ابن الله و عزيرا ابن الله يضاهئون في ذلك قول الذين كفروا من أرباب الأصنام و الأوثان أن من الآلهة من هو إله أب إله و من هو إله ابن إله، و قول اليهود في المعاد بالكرامة و قول النصارى بالتفدية.

فالظاهر أن نفي الإيمان بالله و اليوم الآخر عن أهل الكتاب إنما هو لكونهم لا يرون ما هو الحق من أمر التوحيد و المعاد و إن أثبتوا أصل القول بالألوهية لا لأن منهم من ينكر القول بألوهية الله سبحانه أو ينكر المعاد فإنهم قائلون بذلك على ما يحكيه عنهم القرآن و إن كانت التوراة الحاضرة اليوم لا خبر فيها عن المعاد أصلا.

ثم وصفهم ثانيا بقوله: «و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله و رسوله» و ذلك كقول اليهود بإباحة أشياء عدها و ذكرها لهم القرآن في سورتي البقرة و النساء و غيرهما و قول النصارى بإباحة الخمر و لحم الخنزير، و قد ثبت تحريمهما في شرائع موسى و عيسى و محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و أكلهم أموال الناس بالباطل كما سينسبه إليهم في الآية الآتية: «إن كثيرا من الأحبار و الرهبان ليأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل».

و المراد بالرسول في قوله: «ما حرم الله و رسوله» أما رسول أنفسهم الذي قالوا بنبوته كموسى (عليه السلام) بالنسبة إلى اليهود، و عيسى (عليه السلام) بالنسبة إلى النصارى فالمعنى لا يحرم كل أمة منهم ما حرمه عليهم رسولهم الذي قالوا بنبوته، و اعترفوا بحقانيته و في ذلك نهاية التجري على الله و رسوله و اللعب بالحق و الحقيقة.

و أما النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة و الإنجيل يحل لهم الطيبات و يحرم عليهم الخبائث و يضع عنهم إصرهم و الأغلال التي كانت عليهم.

و يكون حينئذ توصيفهم بعدم تحريمهم ما حرم الله و رسوله بغرض تأنيبهم و الطعن فيهم و لبعث المؤمنين و تهييجهم على قتالهم لعدم اعتنائهم بما حرمه الله و رسوله في شرعهم و استرسالهم في الوقوع في محارم الله و هتك حرماته.

و ربما أيد هذا الاحتمال أن لو كان المراد بقوله: «و رسوله» رسول كل أمة بالنسبة إليها كموسى بالنسبة إلى اليهود و عيسى بالنسبة إلى النصارى كان من حق الكلام أن يقال: «و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله و رسله» على ما هو دأب القرآن في نظائره للدلالة على كثرة الرسل كقوله: «و يريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله و رسله:» النساء: - 150، و قوله: «قالت رسلهم أ في الله شك:» إبراهيم: - 10، و قوله: «و جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات:» يونس: - 13.

على أن النصارى رفضوا محرمات التوراة و الإنجيل فلم يحرموا ما حرم موسى و عيسى (عليهما السلام)، و ليس من حق الكلام في مورد هذا شأنه: أنهم لا يحرمون ما حرم الله و رسوله.

على أن المتدبر في المقاصد العامة الإسلامية لا يشك في أن قتال أهل الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية ليس لغرض تمتع أولياء الإسلام و لا المسلمين من متاع الحياة الدنيا و استرسالهم و انهماكهم في الشهوات على حد المترفين من الملوك و الرؤساء المسرفين من أقوياء الأمم.


و إنما غرض الدين في ذلك أن يظهر دين الحق و سنة العدل و كلمة التقوى على الباطل و الظلم و الفسق فلا يعترضها في مسيرها اللعب و الهوى فتسلم التربية الصالحة المصلحة من مزاحمة التربية الفاسدة المفسدة حتى لا ينجر إلى أن تجذب هذه إلى جانب، و تلك إلى جانب، فيتشوش أمر النظام الإنساني إلا أن لا يرتضي واحد أو جماعة التربية الإسلامية لنفسه أو لأنفسهم فيكونون أحرارا فيما يرتضونه لأنفسهم من تربية دينهم الخاصة على شرط أن يكونوا على شيء من دين التوحيد، و هو اليهودية أو النصرانية أو المجوسية، و أن لا يتظاهروا بالمزاحمة، و هذا غاية العدل و النصفة من دين الحق الظاهر على غيره.

و أما الجزية فهي عطية مالية مأخوذة منهم مصروفة في حفظ ذمتهم و حسن إدارتهم و لا غنى عن مثلها لحكومة قائمة على ساقها حقة أو باطلة.

و من هذا البيان يظهر أن المراد بهذه المحرمات: المحرمات الإسلامية التي عزم الله أن لا تشيع في المجتمع الإسلامي العالمي كما أن المراد بدين الحق هو الذي يعزم أن يكون هو المتبع في المجتمع.

و لازم ذلك أن يكون المراد بالمحرمات: المحرمات التي حرمها الله و رسوله محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) الصادع بالدعوة الإسلامية، و أن يكون الأوصاف الثلاثة: «الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و لا باليوم الآخر» الآية في معنى التعليل تفيد حكمة الأمر بقتال أهل الكتاب.

و بذلك كله يظهر فساد ما أورد على هذا الوجه أنه لا يعقل أن يحرم أهل الكتاب على أنفسهم ما حرم الله و رسوله علينا إلا إذا أسلموا، و إنما الكلام في أهل الكتاب لا في المسلمين العاصين.

وجه الفساد أنه ليس من الواجب أن يكون الغرض من قتالهم أن يحرموا ما حرم الإسلام و هم أهل الكتاب بل أن لا يظهر في الناس التبرز بالمحرمات من غير مانع يمنع شيوعها و الاسترسال فيها كشرب الخمر و أكل لحم الخنزير و أكل المال بالباطل على سبيل العلن بل يقاتلون ليدخلوا في الذمة فلا يتظاهروا بالفساد، و يحتبس الشر فيما بينهم أنفسهم.

و لعله إلى ذلك الإشارة بقوله: «و هم صاغرون» على ما سيجيء في الكلام على ذيل الآية.
ثم وصفهم ثالثا بقوله: «و لا يدينون دين الحق» أي لا يأخذونه دينا و سنة حيوية لأنفسهم.


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (73)

بيان

تذكر الآيات شأنا آخر من شئون المنافقين، و تكشف عن سوأة أخرى من سوءاتهم ستروا عليها بالنفاق، و كانوا يحذرون أن تظهر عليهم و تنزل فيها سورة تقص ما هموا به منها.

و الآيات تنبىء عن أنهم كانوا جماعة ذوي عدد كما يدل عليه قوله: «إن نعف عن طائفة منكم نعذب طائفة» و أنه كان لهم بعض الاتصال و التوافق مع جماعة آخرين من المنافقين كما في قوله: «المنافقون و المنافقات بعضهم من بعض» الآية و أنهم كانوا على ظاهر الإسلام و الإيمان حتى اليوم و إنما نافقوا يومئذ أي تفوهوا بكلمة الكفر فيما بينهم و أسروا بها يومئذ كما في قوله: «قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم».

و أنهم تواطئوا على أمر دبروه فيما بينهم فأظهروا عند ذلك كلمة الكفر و هموا على أمر عظيم فحال الله بينهم و بينه فخاب سعيهم و لم يؤثر كيدهم كما في قوله: «و لقد قالوا كلمة الكفر و كفروا بعد إسلامهم و هموا بما لم ينالوا».

و أنه ظهر مما هموا به بعض ما يستدل عليه من الآثار و القرائن فسألوا عن ذلك فاعتذروا بما هو مثله قبحا و شناعة كما في قوله: «و لئن سألتهم ليقولن إنما كنا نخوض و نلعب» و الآيات التالية لهذه الآيات في سياق متصل منسجم تدل على أن هذه الوقعة أيا ما كانت وقعت بعد خروج النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) إلى غزوة تبوك و لما يرجع إلى المدينة كما يدل عليه قوله: «فإن رجعك الله إلى طائفة منهم» الآية: آية: - 83 من السورة: و قوله: «سيحلفون بالله لكم إذا انقلبتم إليهم» آية: - 95 من السورة.

فيتلخص من الآيات أن جماعة ممن خرج مع النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) تواطئوا على أن يمكروا بالنبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، و أسروا عند ذلك فيما بينهم بكلمات كفروا بها بعد إسلامهم ثم هموا أن يفعلوا ما اتفقوا عليه بفتك أو نحوه فأبطل الله كيدهم و فضحهم و كشف عنهم فلما سئلوا عن ذلك قالوا: إنما كنا نخوض و نلعب فعاتبهم الله بلسان رسوله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) بأنه استهزاء بالله و آياته و رسوله، و هددهم بالعذاب إن لم يتوبوا، و أمر نبيه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أن يجاهدهم و يجاهد الكافرين.

فالآيات - كما ترى - أوضح انطباقا على حديث العقبة منها على غيره من القصص التي تتضمنها الروايات الآخر الواردة في بيان سبب نزول الآيات، و سنورد جلها في البحث الروائي الآتي إن شاء الله تعالى.

قوله تعالى: «يحذر المنافقون أن تنزل عليهم سورة تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم» إلى آخر الآية.


كان المنافقون يشاهدون أن جل ما يستسرون به من شئون النفاق و يناجي به بعضهم بعضا من كلمة الكفر و وجوه الهمز و اللمز و الاستهزاء أو جميع ذلك لا يخفى على الرسول، و يتلى على الناس في آيات من القرآن يذكر النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أنه من وحي الله، و لا محالة كانوا لا يؤمنون بأنه وحي نزل به الروح الأمين على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، و يقدرون أن ذلك مما يتجسسه المؤمنون فيخبرون به النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فيخرجه لهم في صورة كتاب سماوي نازل عليهم و هم مع ذلك كانوا يخافون ظهور نفاقهم و خروج ما خبوه في سرائرهم الخبيثة لأن السلطنة و الظهور كانت للنبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) عليهم يجري فيهم ما يأمر به و يحكم عليه.

فهم كانوا يحذرون نزول سورة يظهر بها ما أضمروه من الكفر و هموا به من تقليب الأمور على النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و قصده بما يبطل به نجاح دعوته و تمام كلمته فأمر الله نبيه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أن يبلغهم أن الله عالم بما في صدورهم مخرج ما يحذرون خروجه و ظهوره بنزول سورة من عنده أي يخبرهم بأن الله منزل سورة هذا نعتها.

و بهذا يستنير معنى الآية فقوله: «يحذر المنافقون أن تنزل عليهم سورة» الخطاب للنبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و وجه الكلام إليه، و هو يعلم بتعليم الله أن هذا الكلام الذي يتلوه على الناس كلام إلهي و قرآن منزل من عنده فيصف سبحانه الكلام الذي يخاف منه المنافقون بما له من الوصف عند النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و هو أنه سورة منزلة من الله على الناس و منهم المنافقون لا على ما يراه المنافقون أنه كلام بشري يدعى كونه كلام الله.

فهم كانوا يحذرون أن يتلو النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) عليهم و على الناس كلاما هذا نعته الواقعي و هو أنه سورة منزلة عليهم بما أنها متوجهة بمضمونها إليهم قاصدة نحوهم ينبئهم هذه السورة النازلة بما في قلوبهم فيظهر على الناس و يفشو بينهم ما كانوا يسرونه من كفرهم و سوء نياتهم، و هذا الظهور في الحقيقة هو الذي كانوا يحذرونه من نزول السورة.

و قوله: «قل استهزءوا إن الله مخرج ما تحذرون» كأن المراد بالاستهزاء هو نفاقهم و ما يلحق به من الآثار فإن الله سمى نفاقهم استهزاء حاكيا في ذلك قولهم حيث قال: «و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون:» البقرة: - 14 فالمراد بالاستهزاء هو ستر ما يحذرون ظهوره، و الأمر تعجيزي أي دوموا على نفاقكم و ستركم ما تحذرون خروجه من عندكم إلى مرأى الناس و مسمعهم فإن الله مخرج ذلك و كاشف عن وجهه الغطاء، و مظهر ما أخفيتموه في صدوركم.

فصدر الآية و إن كان يذكر أنهم يحذرون تنزيل سورة كذا و كذا لكنهم إنما كانوا يحذرونها لما فيها من الأنباء التي يحذرون أن يطلع عليها النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و تنجلي للناس، و هذا هو الذي يذكر ذيلها أنهم يحذرونه فالكلام بمنزلة أن يقال: يحذر المنافقون تنزيل سورة قل إن الله منزلها، أو يقال: يحذر المنافقون انكشاف باطن أمرهم و ما في قلوبهم قل استهزءوا إن الله سيكشف ذلك و ينبىء عما في قلوبكم.

و بما تقدم يظهر سقوط ما أشكل على الآية أولا: بأن المنافقين لكفرهم في الحقيقة لم يكونوا يرون أن القرآن كلام منزل من عند الله فكيف يصح القول أ يحذرون أن تنزل عليهم سورة؟.

و ثانيا: أنهم لما لم يكونوا مؤمنين في الواقع فكيف يصح أن يطلق أن سورة قرآنية نزلت عليهم و لا تنزل السورة إلا على النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أو على المؤمنين؟.

و ثالثا: أن حذرهم نزول السورة و هو حال داخلي جدي فيهم لا يجامع كونه استهزاء.


و رابعا: أن صدر الآية يذكر أنهم يحذرون أن تنزل سورة و ذيلها يقول: إن الله مخرج ما تحذرون فهو في معنى أن يقال: إن الله مخرج سورة أو مخرج تنزيل سورة.

و قد يجاب عن الإشكال الأول بأن قوله: يحذر المنافقون «إلخ» إنشاء في صورة خبر أي ليحذر المنافقون أن تنزل عليهم سورة «إلخ».

و هو ضعيف إذ لا دليل عليه أصلا على أن ذيل الآية لا يلائم ذلك إذ لا معنى لقولنا: ليحذر المنافقون كذا قل استهزءوا إن الله مخرج ما تحذرون أي ما يجب عليكم حذره.

و هو ظاهر.

و قد يجاب عنه بأنهم إنما كانوا يظهرون الحذر استهزاء لا جدا و حقيقة.

و فيه أن لازمه أنهم كانوا على ثقة بأن ما في قلوبهم من الأنباء و ما أبطنوه من الكفر و الفسوق لا سبيل للظهور و الانجلاء إليه، و لا طريق لأحد إلى الاطلاع عليه، و يكذبه آيات كثيرة في القرآن الكريم تقص ما عقدوا عليه القلوب من الكفر و الفسوق و هموا به من الخدعة و المكيدة كالآيات من سورة البقرة و سورة المنافقين و غيرهما، و إذ كانوا شاهدوا ظهور أنبائهم و مطويات قلوبهم عيانا مرة بعد مرة فلا معنى لثقتهم بأنها لا تنكشف أصلا و إظهارهم الحذر استهزاء لا جدا، و قد قال تعالى: «يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم:» المنافقون: - 4.

و قد يجاب عنه بأن أكثر المنافقين كانوا على شك من صدق الدعوة النبوية من غير أن يستيقنوا كذبه، و هؤلاء كانوا يجوزون تنزيل سورة تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم احتمالا عقليا، و هذا الحذر و الإشفاق كما ذكروه أثر طبيعي للشك و الارتياب فلو كانوا موقنين بكذب الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) لما خطر لهم هذا الخوف على بال، و لو كانوا موقنين بصدقه لما كان هناك محل لهذا الخوف و الحذر لأن قلوبهم مطمئنة بالإيمان.

و هذا الجواب - و هو الذي اعتمد عليه جمهور المفسرين - و إن كان بظاهره لا يخلو عن وجه غير أن فيه أنه إنما يحسم مادة الإشكال لو كان الواقع من التعبير في الآية نحوا من قولنا: يخاف المنافقون أن تنزل عليهم سورة، و لذا قرروا الجواب بأن الخوف يناسب الشك دون اليقين.

لكن الآية تعبر عن شأنهم بالحذر، و يخبر أنهم يحذرون أن تنزل عليهم سورة «إلخ» و الحذر فيه شيء من معنى الاحتراز و الاتقاء، و لا يتم ذلك إلا بالتوسل إلى أسباب و وسائل تحفظ الحاذر مما يحذره و يحترز منه، و تصونه من شر مقبل إليه من ناحية ما يخافه.

و لو كان مجرد شك من غير مشاهدة أثر من الآثار و إصابة شيء مما يتقونه إياهم لما صح الاحتراز و الاتقاء، فحذرهم يشهد أنهم كانوا يخافون أن يقع بهم هذه المرة نظير ما وقع بهم قبل ذلك من جهة آيات البقرة و غيرها، فهذا هو الوجه لحذرهم دون الشك و الارتياب فالمعتمد في الجواب ما قدمناه.

و قد يجاب عن الإشكال الثاني بأن «على» في قوله: «أن تنزل عليهم» بمعنى: في كما في قوله: «و اتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان:» البقرة: - 102، و المعنى: يحذر المنافقون أن تنزل فيهم أي في شأنهم و بيان حالهم سورة تكشف عما في ضمائرهم.

و فيه أنه لا بأس به لو لا قوله بعده: «تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم» على ما سنوضحه.


و قد يجاب عنه بأن الضمير في قوله: «عليهم» راجع إلى المؤمنين دون المنافقين و المعنى: يحذر المنافقون أن تنزل على المؤمنين سورة تنبىء المنافقين بما في قلوب المنافقين أو تنبىء المؤمنين بما في قلوب المنافقين.

ورد عليه بأنه يستلزم تفكيك الضمائر.

و دفع بأن تفكيك الضمائر غير ممنوع و لا أنه مناف للبلاغة إلا إذا كان المعنى معه غير مفهوم، و ربما أيد بعضهم هذا الجواب بأنه ليس هاهنا تفكيك للضمائر فإنه قد سبق أن المنافقين يحلفون للمؤمنين ليرضوهم ثم وبخهم الله بأن الله و رسوله أحق أن يرضوه إن كانوا مؤمنين فقد بين هاهنا بطريقة الاستئناف أنهم يحذرون أن تنزل على المؤمنين سورة تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم فتبطل ثقتهم بهم فأعيد الضمير إلى المؤمنين لأن سياق الكلام فيهم فلا أثر من التفكيك.

و فيه أن من الواضح الذي لا يرتاب فيه أن موضوع الكلام في هذه الآيات و آيات كثيرة مما يتصل بها من قبل و من بعد، هم المنافقون، و السياق سياق الخطاب للنبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) لا غيره، و إنما كان خطاب المؤمنين في قوله: «يحلفون بالله لكم ليرضوكم خطابا التفاتيا للتنبيه على غرض خاص أومأنا إليه ثم عاد الكلام إلى سياقها الأصلي من خطاب النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) بتبدل خطابهم إلى خطابه فلا معنى لقوله: إن سياق الكلام في المؤمنين.


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

الأن دوري أنا أبدأ بالأسئلة :


1- ماهو الدليل على أن المسيح صلب؟


2- ماهو الدليل على صحة دينكم؟


3- ماهودليلكم على أن المسيح أبن الرب و العياذ بالله؟
وإذا كان ابن الرب فكيف يرضى رب أن يتعذب ابنه؟



يالله ورونا شطارتكم 

وإذا جاوبتم لدي المزيد من الأسئلة طبعاً بعد طرح أسئلتكم بعد الجواب على أسئلتي

وشكراً


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*ماهو الدليل على أن المسيح صلب؟*


آمن المسيحيون عبر كل تاريخهم وعصورهم، بناء علي ما سبق أنْ تنبّأ به آباء وأنبياء العهد القديم، من إبراهيم إلي موسي وجميع الأنبياء وكتاب المزامير الموحي إليهم بالروح القدس، وما دوّنه العهد الجديد تفصيليًا عن المحاكمة والصلب والقيامة وكرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للعالم أجمع بالمسيح المصلوب، وما سجّله خلفاء التلاميذ والرسل، تلاميذهم الذين تعلموا علي أيديهم وتسلموا منهم الإنجيل، سواء المكتوب، العهد الجديد، أو الشفوي. وذلك إلي جانب ما سجله المؤرخون والفلاسفة الرومانيون واليونانيون والربّيون اليهود المعاصرون للحدث. 



ولم يشك أحد من المسيحيين أو غيرهم في حقيقة صلب المسيح ولا في إمكانية وحقيقة قتل الأنبياء والعظماء عبر تاريخ العالم وفي سجلات الكتاب المقدس وبقية كتب اليهود وغيرهم وذلك بطرق اإعدام والقتل المختلفة حسب أسلوب وعقيدة كل زمن وكل عصر وكل دولة. ولم يقل أحد بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب قبل ظهور النظرية القائلة بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر فصلب بدلاً منه التي فسّروا بها النصّ القرآني: " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا " ( سورة النساء 157و158 ). 



ونظرًا لأنّ هذا النصّ لا يُعطي أي تفصيلات عن أحداث الصلب فقد جمع المفسّرون القدماء عشرات الروايات الخرافية التي نقلوها عن جهلاء أهل الكتاب ممن امتلأت افكارهم بالفكر الخيالي الخرافي الذي كان عالقًا في فكر بعض العامة والبسطاء خاصّة الذين كانوا يعيشون في المناطق النائية والمتطرّفة والبوادي والصحاري لبعدهم عن المراكز الرئيسية للكنيسة الأم، كما يقول ابن خلدون. 

ــــــــــ 

- 6 - 

وبعد أنْ تبيّن أنّ هذه الروايات غير منطقية وخرافية خرج علينا بعض الكتاب المعاصرين بنظريات وآراء خاصة بهم وحدهم، بل كل واحدة منها تخصّ كاتبها فقط، فقد أنتجها بوحي خياله بدون أي سند من كتاب موحي به أو واقع أو تأريخ أو منطق سوي محاولة إثبات عدم صلب المسيح وعدم قيامته!! بل والعجب أنّه لم يتفق أثنين منهم علي رواية واحدة!!! 



وليس هذا فقط بل راحوا يشككون في الكتاب المقدس وبصفة خاصة الروايات الخاصة بأحداث الصلب والنبوّات التي تنبأت عن صلب المسيح محاولين بذلك إثبات عدم صلب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس نفسه!! 



بينما رأي بعض الكتاب أنّ المسيح صلب فعلاً وإنما قول القرآن هذا جاء من باب مجادلة اليهود والمقصود بها التنقيص من شأنهم. وقال بعض آخر بصلب المسيح كما جاء في الأناجيل، سواء عن طريق النقل من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة دون تعليق. كما قال آخرون بصلب المسيح فعلاً ولكن بعدم موته علي الصليب!!! 



وهذا الكتاب هو عرض لهذه النظرية والافتراضات والأفكار التي خرجت من بنات أفكار مؤلفيها والتعليق عليها مقدمين الأدلة والبراهين علي صحة إيماننا من الإنجيل والتاريخ والتقليد والواقع مع استخدام العقل والمنطق في كل جملة. 



ونرجو من الله أن نكون قد وفقنا في ذلك. بصلوات قداسة البابا المعظّم البابا شنودة الثالث الأستاذ والمعلم، وأبي الروحي نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها. 

القس عبد المسيح البسيط أبو الخير 

عيد القيامة المجيد 

11 إبريل 2004ميلادية. 

3 برمودة 1720 شهداء. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 7 - 

الفصل الأول 
هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبّه لهم؟ 
آمن المسيحيون عبر كل تاريخهم وعصورهم، بناء علي ما سبق أنْ تنبّأ به آباء وأنبياء العهد القديم، من إبراهيم إلي موسي وجميع الأنبياء وكتاب المزامير الموحي إليهم بالروح القدس، وما دوّنه العهد الجديد تفصيليًا عن المحاكمة والصلب والقيامة وكرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للعالم أجمع بالمسيح المصلوب، وما سجّله خلفاء التلاميذ والرسل، تلاميذهم الذين تعلموا علي أيديهم وتسلموا منهم الإنجيل، سواء المكتوب، العهد الجديد، أو الشفوي " فمًا لفم " ( 2يوحنا3/12و14 ). 



وذلك إلي جانب ما سجله المؤرخون والفلاسفة الرومانيون واليونانيون والربّيون اليهود المعاصرون للحدث. 



ولم يشك أحد من المسيحيين أو غيرهم في حقيقة صلب المسيح ولا في إمكانية وحقيقة قتل الأنبياء والعظماء عبر تاريخ العالم وفي سجلات الكتاب المقدس وبقية كتب اليهود وغيرهم وذلك بطرق اإعدام والقتل المختلفة حسب أسلوب وعقيدة كل زمن وكل عصر وكل دولة. 



ولم يقل أحد بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب أو يُقتل قبل مجيئ الإسلام كما لم يقل أحد بذلك غير الإخوة المسلمين وذلك بناء علي تفسيرهم لما جاء في القرآن في معرض توبيخه لليهود وحديثه عن كفرهم في قوله: " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا. بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا " ( سورة النساء 157و158 ). 

ــــــــــ 

- 8 - 

1- آية وحيدة ونصّ غير واضح: 

آمن المسيحيون، كما قلنا، منذ البدء بصلب المسيح، وشرح كتاب الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد حادثة الصلب تفصيليًا، بل كانت قصة الصلب هي أول من كرًز به تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وقدّموه للعالم أجمع وأوّل ما كُتب في الإنجيل، كما سبق أنْ تنبّأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم تفصيليًا، وعرف ذلك العالم عنهم ولم يقل أحد بعدم صلب المسيح حتّي جاء نص الآية القرآنية المذكور. وبعد انتشار المسيحية بأكثر من 600 سنه. وهذه الآية غير واضحة ولنا عليها عدة تساؤلات: 

(1) فهي تقول: " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ "!! ولو افترضنا أنّ اليهود آمنوا فعلاً بأنّ المسيح هو رسول الله لما فكروا في قتله وصلبه بل لكانوا قد آمنوا به مثل بقية من آمن به منهم وصاروا مسيحيين (1) !! 

(2) كما تقول " وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ "!!! ولم يشك أحد لا من اليهود ولا من المسيحيين ولا من الرومان أو غيرهم في حقيقة أنّ الذي كان مصلوبًا ومعلقًا علي الصليب هو المسيح، ولا في 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) ويري البعض أنّ الآية تتكلم بأسلوب العبرة وليس بأسلوب التاريخ والتأريخ، فيقول أ. محمد أحمد خلف الله " وبان للعقل الإسلامي أن وصف عيسي عليه السلام بأنّه رسول الله في قول اليهود الذي حكاه عنهم القرآن في قوله تعالي ( وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ )، لا يمكن أنْ يُفهم علي أنّه قد صدر حقًا من اليهود فهم لم ينطقوا بهذا الوصف وإنما القرآن هو الذي أنطقهم به . ذلك لأنّ وصفه بالرسالة ليس إلا التسليم بأنّه رسول الله وهم لم يسلموا بهذا، ولو سلموا بهذا لأصبحوا مسيحيين، ولما كان بينهم وبينه أي لون من ألوان العداء، ولما كان قتل وصلب، إنّ اليهود إنما يتهمون عيسي بالكذب، ويُنكرون عليه أنّه رسول الله، ويذكرونه بالشرّ، ويقولون إنّه ابن زنا وأنّ أمّه زانية. يقول اليهود كل هذا وأكثر منه، ومن هنا لم يستطع العقل الإسلامي أن يُسلم بأنّ وصف عيسي بأنّه رسول الله قد صدر حقًا من اليهو د" القصص القرآني مع شرح وتعليق خليل عبد الكريم (ص66و67). 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

حقيقة موته علي الصليب أو دفنه في القبر، ولم يقل أحد بشيء مثل ذلك في أى كتاب من كتب المسيحيين أو اليهود أو الرومان أو غيرهم!!! 

(3) وعبارة " وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " لا تقول صراحة إن كان المقصود هو لإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر كما يقول أصحاب نظرية الشبه أم أنها تقصد شيئ آخر. يقول كل من الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره، وابن كثير في كشافه: " شُبِّهَ " مسند إلي ماذا؟ إنْ جعلته إلي المسيح فهو مشبّه به وليس بمشبّه، وإنْ أسندته إلي المقتول، فالمقتول لم يجرَ له ذكر؟ "( التفسير الكبير ج 3، ص35؛ والكشاف ج1، ص 580 ). 

(4) إنّ كل الضمائر الموجودة بالآية والخاصّة بالمصلوب تعود جميعها علي المسيح وليس علي آخر يُمكن أنْ يُفترض أنّه المقصود!!! 

(5) ولم تقل من هو المصلوب صراحة؟ سواء كان المسيح أو غيره؟. 

(6) ولا من هو الذي ألقي عليه الشبه، إنْ كان هناك من ألقي الشبه عليه؟. 

(7) ولا من هو المُشبّه؟. 

(8) ولا من هو المُشبّه به؟. 

(9) ولا كيف نجا إنْ لم يُصلب؟. 

(10) ولا كيف تمّ ذلك؟. 

(11) ولا متي تمّ ذلك؟. 

(12) ولا تقول لنا أي تفاصيل توضّح المعني المقصود في الآية؟. 

(13) ولا يوجد في القرآن آية غيرها توضّح ما جاء بها؟ بل علي العكس توجد ست آيات قرآنية تتكلّم عن موت المسيح ووفاته قبل رفعه وتلمّح لقتله، وهي: 

ــــــــــ 

- 10 - 

1و2- فقد قيل عن لسان المسيح " وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا " ( مريم 33 ). وهذا نفس ما قيل عن يوحنا المعمدان، يحيي بن زكريا " وَسَلامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا " ( مريم 15 ). والمعروف في المسيحية والإسلام أنّ يوحنا المعمدان أو يحيي بن زكريا مات قتيلاً علي يد هيرودس الملك (2) . 



3 - " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَ فَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمْ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُون " ( البقرة87 ) . والآية هنا تؤكد على تكذيب اليهود لفريق من الرسل وحقيقة قتلهم لفريق آخر ، وفي نفس الوقت لا تذكر من الفريقين سوى موسى وعيسى ، ومن ثم فأحدهم من الفريق الذين كذبوه والآخر من الفريق الذي قتلوه!!! 



4 - " الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلاَّ نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " ( آل عمران183 ). والمسيح هو أكثر من أتي بالمعجزات وبالبينات بحسب ما ذكر القرآن وهو الذي أنزل الله عليه مائدة من السماء بناء علي طلب الحواريين 



5- " إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ 

ـــــــــــــــــ 

(2) فقد أورد الحافظ ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية ج2: ص53 و54 " بيان قتل يحيي بن زكريا عليه السلام. وذكروا في قتله أسبابًا أشهرها أن بعض ملوك ذلك الزمان بدمشق كان يريد أن يتزوج ببعض محارمه أو من لا يحل له تزويجها فنهاه يحيي عليه السلام عن ذلك، فبقي في نفسها منه، فلما كان بينها وبين الملك ما يحب منها استوهبت منه دمّ يحيي فوهبه لها فبعثت إليه من قتله وجاء برأسه ودمه في طشت إلي عندها". 

ــــــــــ 

- 11 - 

فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ " ( سورة آل عمران 55 ) 



6- " وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ . مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَّا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ " ( سورة المائدة 116و117 ). وهذه الآية لا تتحدّث عن الوفاة قبل الرفع أيضًا!! ولكن للإخوة المسلمين تفسيرات عديدة لقوله " مُتَوَفِّيكَ " و " فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي "، وأيضًا في زمن الموت المقصود في قوله " وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ ‏ ". 



وباختصار فنصّ آية الشبه لا يُوضّح للمفسّر أي شيء يخصّ نهاية المسيح علي الأرض. ومن الصعب جدًا أنْ نقول أنّه ينفي صلب المسيح لأنّه لو كان يقصد أن المسيح لم يُصلب حقيقة، وقد ملأت عملية صلبه أكثر من ثلث العهد الجديد، كما ملأت آلاف الكتب التي كتبها آباء الكنيسة في نهاية القرن الأوّل الميلادي وما بعد ذلك، لكان القرآن قد شرح عملية عدم صلبه وإلقاء شبهه علي آخر بالتفصيل، كما فعل بعد ذلك بحوالي ألف سنة الذين زوروا كتاب إنجيل برنابا الخرافي المزيّف!!!! 



فقد كان مبيتًا في نيّة من كتبوا ه9ذا الكتاب المزيّف أن يؤكدوا النظرية القائلة بعدم صلب المسيح فألفوا قصة إلقاء شبهه علي يهوذا!!! وأقول أنّه لو كان في نيّة القرآن القول بعدم صلب المسيح لكان قد فعل ما فعله من كتبوا هذا الكتاب المزيّف!!! ولكنه لم يفعل، فماذا نفهم من ذلك؟؟؟!!!! 



والعجيب، بل والغريب، أنّه عند ترجمة قوله " وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " إلي الإنجليزية، كما جاء في ترجمة القرآن المعتمدة من مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، لا يعطينا أي 

ــــــــــ 

- 12 - 

معني واضح سوي قوله: " So It Was Made To Appear To Them "، أي ظهر لهم هكذا، أو بدا لهم هكذا!! وهذا الكلام في حدّ ذاته لا ينفي وقوع الصلب علي المسيح مطلقًا، وسنوضّح ذلك في الفصول التالية. 



والخلاصة، فنصّ الآية لا يقول أي شيء يُمكن أن ينفي حقيقة قصّة وحادثة صلب المسيح، بل علي العكس جعلت المفسّرون يتخبّطون ويروون روايات تتنافي مع المنطق والعدل وتمتليء بالخرافة!!! 

2- روايات الشبه في صلب المسيح 

جمع المفسّرون عشرات الروايات الخرافية التي نقلوها عن جهلاء أهل الكتاب ممن امتلأت أفكارهم بالفكر الخيالي الذي كان عالقًا في فكر بعض العامّة والبسطاء خاصة الذين كانوا يعيشون في المناطق النائية والمتطرفة والبوادي والصحاري لبعدهم عن المراكز الرئيسية للكنيسة الأم، وذلك دون أنْ يُشيروا أبدًا إلي ثقتهم فيها واعتمادهم عليها، وقد ذكر عن بعضهم ابن خلدون بقوله: " وقد جمع المتقدمون في ذلك وأوعوا إلا أن كتبهم ومنقولاتهم تشتمل على الغث والسمين والمقبول والمردود ‏ . ‏ والسبب في ذلك أن العرب لم يكونوا أهل كتاب ولا علم وإنما غلبت عليهم البداوة والأمية ‏ . ‏ فإذا تشوقوا إلى معرفة شيء مما تتشوق إليه النفوس البشرية في أسباب المكونات وبدء الخليقة وأسرار الوجود فإنما يسألون عنه أهل الكتاب قبلهم وستفيدونه منهم وهم أهل التوراة من اليهود ومن تبع دينهم من النصارى ‏ . ‏ وأهل التوراة الذين بين العرب يومئذ ‏ ! ‏ بادية مثلهم ولا يعرفون من ذلك إلا ما تعرفه العامة من أهل الكتاب ومعظمهم من حمير الذين أخذوا بدين اليهودية ‏ . ‏ فلما أسلموا بقوا على ما كان عندهم مما لا تعلق له بالأحكام الشرعية التي يحتاطون لها مثل أخبار بدء الخليقة وما يرجع إلى الحدثان والملاحم وأمثال ذلك ‏ . ‏ وهؤلاء مثل كعب الأحبار ووهب بن منبه وعبد الله بن سلام وأمثالهم. 

ــــــــــ 

- 13 - 

فامتلأت التفاسير من المنقولات عندهم في أمثال هذه الأغراض اخباراً موقوفة عليهم وليست مما يرجع إلى الأحكام فيتحرى في الصحة التي يجب بها العمل ‏ . ‏ وتساهل المفسرون في مثل ذلك وملؤوا كتب التفسير بهذه المنقولات . ‏ وأصلها كما قلناه عن أهل التوراة الذين يسكنون البادية ولا تحقيق عندهم بمعرفة ما ينقلونه من ذلك إلا أنهم بعد صيتهم وعظمت أقدارهم لما كانوا عليه من المقامات في الدين والملة فتلقيت بالقبول من يومئذ ‏ ‏ " ( تاريخ ابن خلدون جـ 1 فـ 5 ، و قراءات في الفلسفة د. علي النشار ص 26 ). 



هؤلاء الناس رووا العديد من الروايات الخرافية التي امتلأت بها الكتب وخاصة كتب التفسير، كما يقول ابن خلدون، وإنْ كان ناقلوها لم يعتمدوا عليها أو يوحوا بصحتها ولكنهم نقلوها كما هي بل وكان لهم تفسيرات مختلفة عنها تماماً!! وكثيراً من هذه الروايات الخرافية يقول بصلب أخر بدلاً من المسيح بصورة خرافية وثنية. وهذا ملخص لبعض الروايات: 



1- قال القرطبي في كتابه " الجامع لأحكام القرآن " في تفسيره لآية سورة النساء 157، قوله تعالى: " إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ " كُسرت " إنّ " لأنها مبتدأه بعد القول وفتحها لغة. وقد تقدم في " آل عمران" اشتقاق لفظ المسيح. " رَسُولَ اللّهِ " يدل، وإن شئت علي معني أعني. " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " رد لقولهم. " وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " أي ألقي شبهه علي غيره كما تقدم في " آل عمران". وقيل: لم يكونوا يعرفون شخصه وقتلوا الذي قتلوه وهم شاكّون فيه؛ كما قال تعالى: " وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ " والإخبار قيل: إنّه عن جميعهم. وقيل: إنّه لم يختلف فيه إلا عوامهم؛ ومعني اختلافهم قول بعضهم إنّه إله، وبعضهم هو ابن الله. قاله الحسن: وقيل اختلافهم أنّ عوامهم قالوا قتلنا عيسى. وقال من عاين رفعه إلي السماء: ما قتلناه. وقيل:


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

اختلافهم أنّ النسطورية من النصارى قالوا: صُلب عيسي من جهة ناسوته لا من جهة لاهوته. وقالت الملكانيّة: وقع الصلبُ والقتلُ علي المسيح بكمالِه ناسوته ولاهوته. وقيل: اختلافهم هو أنّهم قالوا: إنْ كان هذا صاحبنا فأين عيسي؟! وإنْ كان هذا عيسي فأين صاحبنا؟! وقيل: اختلافهم هو أنَّ اليهود قالوا: نحن قتلناه؛ لأنّ يهوذا رأس اليهود هو الذي سعي في قتله. وقالت طائفة من النصارى: بل قتلناه نحن. وقالت طائفة منهم: بل رفعه الله إلي السماء ونحن ننظر إليه ." مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ " من زائدة؛ وتم الكلام " . 



2- وروى الطبري عدة روايات مختلفة بعضها عن بعض ولا توجد أية صلة بينها: 

(1) " ثم إن بني إسرائيل حصروا عيسي وتسعة عشر رجلاً من الحواريين في بيت، فقال عيسي لأصحابه: من يأخذ صورتي فيُقتل وله الجنة، فأخذها رجل منهم، وصُعد بعيسي إلي السماء، فذلك قوله: " ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين " فلما خرج الحواريون أبصروهم تسعة عشر، فأخبروهم أنّ عيسي قد صُعد به إلي السماء، فجعلوا يعدون القوم فيجدونهم ينقصون رجلاً من العدة، ويرون صورة عيسي فيهم فشكّوا فيه، وعلي ذلك قتلوا الرجل وهم يرون أنّه عيسى، وصلبوه"!! 

(2) واختلف أهل التأويل في صفة التشبيه الذي شُبّه لليهود في أمر عيسي، فقال بعضهم : لما أحاطت اليهود به وبأصحابه، أحاطوا بهم، وهم لا يثبتون معرفة عيسى بعينه، وذلك أنّهم جميعًا حُوّلوا في صورة عيسي، فأشكل علي الذين كانوا يريدون قتل عيسي، عيسي من غيره منهم، وخرج إليهم بعض من كان في البيت مع عيسي، فقتلوه وهم يحسبونه عيسي"!! 

ــــــــــ 

- 15 - 

(3) " أتى عيسي ومعه سبعة عشر من الحواريين في بيت وأحاطوا بهم. فلما دخلوا صوّرهم الله كلهم علي صورة عيسي. فقالوا لهم حيرتمونا. ليبرزن لنا عيسي أو نقتلكم جميعًا. فقال عيسي لأصحابه من يشتري نفسه منكم بالجنة فقال رجل أنا، فخرج إليهم. فقال أنا عيسي فأخذوه. فقتلوه وصلبوه ومن ثمّ شُبّه لهم. وظنوا أنّهم قتلوا عيسى. ورفع الله عيسي من ذلك اليوم"!! (3) . 



(4) " أن بني إسرائيل حصروا عيسي وتسعة عشر رجلاً من الحواريين في بيت، فقال عيسي لأصحابه: من يأخذ صورتي فيُقتل وله الجنة؟ فأخذها رجل منهم. وصُعد بعيسي إلي السماء، فلمّا خرج الحواريون أبصروهم تسعة عشر، فأخبروهم أنّ عيسي عليه السلام قد صُعد به إلي السماء، فجعلوا يعدون القوم فيجدونهم ينقصون رجلاً من العدة، ويرون صورة عيسي فيهم، فشلوا فيه. وعلي ذلك قتلوا الرجل وهم يرون أنّه عيسي وصلبوه"!! 

(5) كان اسم ملك بني إسرائيل الذي أرسل إلي عيسي ليقتله رجلاً منهم يقال له داود. فلما أجمعوا لذلك لم يفظع عبد من عباده للموت فظعه ولم يجزع جزعه!!! وإنّه ليقول عمّا يزعمون: اللهم أن كنت صارفًاً هذه الكأس عن أحد من خلقك، فأصرفها عني وحتى أنّ جلده من كرب ذلك يتصفد دمًا. فدخل المدخل الذي أجمعوا عليه فيه، ليقتلوه هو وأصحابه، وهم ثلاثة عشر بعيسي فلمّا أيقن أنّهم داخلون عليه… ألقى شِبْه علي أحدهم فامسكوه وصلبوه"!! 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(3) وروى الأمام جلال الدين السيوطي نفس الرواية تقريباً في كتابه " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " فقال " فأتى عيسى ومعه سبعة وعشرون من الحواريين في بيت وأحاطوا بهم، فدخلوا عليهم وقد صورهم الله على صورة عيسى، فقالوا: قد سحرتمونا؟ لتبرزن لنا عيسى أو لنقتلكم جميعا، فقال عيسى لأصحابه: من يشتري منكم نفسه بالجنة؟ فقال رجل من القوم: أنا. فأخذوه فقتلوه وصلبوه، فمن ثم شبه لهم وظنوا أنهم قد قتلوا عيسى وصلبوه فظنت النصارى مثل ذلك، ورفع الله عيسى من يومه ذلك"!! 

ــــــــــ 

- 16 - 

(6) " أو يكون الأمر في ذلك كان علي نحو ما روى عبد الصمد بن معقل، عن وهب بن منبه، أنّ القوم الذين كانوا مع عيسي في البيت تفرّقوا عنه قبل أنْ يدخل عليه اليهود، وبقي عيسي، وألقي شبهه علي بعض أصحابه الذين كانوا معه في البيت بعد ما تفرّق القوم غير عيسي وغير الذي ألقي عليه شبهه، ورُفع عيسي، فقتل الذي تحوّل في صورة عيسي أصحابه، وظنّ أصحابه واليهود أنّ الذي قُتل وصُلب هو عيسي لمّا رأوا من شبهه به وخفاء أمر عيسي عليهم؛ لأنّ رفعه وتحول المقتول في صورته كان يعد تفرق أصحابه عنه، وقد كانوا سمعوا عيسي من الليل ينعي نفسه ويحزن لما قد ظن أنّه نازل به من الموت، فحكوا ما كان عندهم حقًا، والأمر عند الله في الحقيقة بخلاف ما حكوا، فلم يستحق الذين حكوا ذلك من حوارييه أن يكونوا كذبة، أو حكوا ما كان حقًا عندهم في الظاهر وإنْ كان الأمر عند الله في الحقيقة بخلاف الذي حكوا " ( جامع البيان جـ 6 :12-14 ). 



3- وذكر البيضاوي أربعة روايات تبدأ بإلقاء شبه المسيح على غيره وتنتهي بصلبه: 

(1) " روى أنّ رهط من اليهود سبّوه وأمّه فدعي عليهم فمسخهم الله قردة وخنازير، فاجتمعت اليهود علي قتله. فأخبره الله تعالى بأنّه يرفعه إلي السماء. فقال لأصحابه أيّكما يرضى أن يلقى شبهي عليه فيقتل ويصلب ويدخل الجنة. فقام رجل منهم فألقى الله عليه شيه عيسى فقتل وصلب"!! 

(2) " وقيل كان رجل ينافق عيسي فلمّا أرادوا قتله قال أنا أدلّكم عليه فدخل بيت عيسي فرفع عيسي وألقي شبهه علي المنافق فدخلوا عليه فقتلوه وهم يظنون أنّه عيسي"!! 

ــــــــــ 

- 17 - 

(3) " وقيل دخل طيطانوس اليهودي بيتاً كان هو فيه فلم يجده، وألقي الله عليه شبهه فلما خرج ظُنّ أنّه عيسي فأخذ وصُلب"!! 

(4) " وقال قوم صلب اللاهوت وصعد الناسوت " ( البيضاوي جـ 1 : 247 ). 



4- وروى الأمام النسفي نفس الرواية الأولى والثالثة اللاتي رواهن البيضاوي. 



5- كما روى ابن كثير في الجزء الأول من كتابه الكشاف نفس هذه الروايات وكذلك أيضا ابن مسعود والخازن والبغدادي وغيرهم نفس الروايات تقريباً ولا تختلف عنها سوى في تغيير مكان القبض على المصلوب واسم المصلوب الذي دعته بيهوذا ونطيانوس اليهودي وسرجس والحارس الذي أقامه اليهود لحراسة المسيح وأحد أصحاب المسيح الذي صلب راضياً ليدخل الجنة وأحد أصحاب المسيح الذي صلب جزاء لخيانته.... الخ ، بل وقيل لم يصلب أحد ولكن أرجف بقتله فشاع بين الناس !! بل وقال قوم، كما نقل البيضاوي " صلب الناسوت وصعد اللاهوت "!!. 



3ـ تعليق على هذه الروايات: 

هذه الروايات الخرافية غير المنطقية تشترك في صفات كثيرة نلخصها فيما يلي: 

1- لم تأخذ هذه الروايات لا عن القرآن ولا عن السنة الصحيحة ولا كتب السير النبوية ولا عن أي وثيقة معتمدة من أي دين !! إلى جانب أنه لا يوجد هناك كتاب صحيح يعتمد عليه في هذا الأمر ليفسّر لنا تفسيرًا يُقتع جميع المفسرين!! 

ــــــــــ 

- 18 -


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

2- لم يعتمد معظم الكتّاب والمفسرون الذين نقلوا هذه الروايات الخيالية، على واحدة منها، وذلك برغم ذكرهم للعديد منها، لأنّه لا يوجد أي سند أو دليل لأي واحدة منها علي الإطلاق سوي القول " روي أنّ " أو " قيل " أو " عن وهب " أو " عن فلان "...إلخ.. وهؤلاء الذين نقلت عنهم هذه الروايات، سواء كانوا من اليهود أو النصارى الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام، كما يقول ابن خلدون في تاريخه كانوا " بادية جهلاء " ويسمّي العلماء ما نقل عنهم بالإسرائيليات!! 



3- اعتمدت هذه الروايات بالدرجة الأولى على الفكر الغنوسي، الذي تأثر به بعض البسطاء من عامة البادية وذلك إلى جانب الفكر النسطوري الذي انتشر بواسطة الرهبان النسطوريين الذين عاشوا في الصحاري وكان بعضهم يعيش بالقرب من طرق الرحلات التجارية، والذين كانوا يعتقدون أن المسيح مكون من شخصين متصاحبين هما الإله الذي كان يقوم بالمعجزات والإنسان الذي كان يتحمل الآلام، وبالتالي فقد صُلب الإنسان لا الإله، أي صُلب الناسوت ولم يُصلب اللاهوت كما ذكر بعض ناقلي هذه الروايات " وقيل صلب الناسوت ولم يصلب اللاهوت ." 



4- امتلأت هذه الروايات بالخرافة والخيال الساذج والتناقض الشديد، فقد ذكر بعضها أنّ سبب صلب المسيح هو " سبّه اليهود ومسخه لهم قردة وخنازير "!! والكثير منها لم يذكر سببًا لذلك!! كما تناقضت بشدة من جهة الشخص الذي قيل أنّه صُلب بدلاً من المسيح والمكان الذي تمّ فيه ذلك والزمان الذي تمّ فيه الصلب !! فيُقال أنّ الذي صُلب هو أحد أصحابه حبًا في معلمه أو جزاءً لخيانته !! أو أنّه أحد أعدائه أو الذي أرشد عنه أو حارس المنزل... إلخ !! وأنّه قبض عليه في بيته أو في بيت أحد أصحابه أو في مكان آخر وأغلب الروايات لا تذكر المكان على الإطلاق!! أما الزمان فغير واضح تماماً!! 

ــــــــــ 

- 19 - 

5- نسبت هذه الروايات للمسيح صفات لا تليق به تمامًا وتختلف مع صفاته الحقيقية السامية مثل الإدعاء بأنه " سبّ اليهود ومسخهم قردة وخنازير "!! وهذه صفات وأعمال لا تليق بالمسيح الذي جاء " نوراً للعالم " ( يوحنا12/46 )، والذي كانت دعوته هي الحب والتسامح بلا حدود " أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ اَلَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " ( متى5/44 ). 



والغريب أنّ بعض هذه الروايات، الخرافية الساذجة، تزعُم أنّ المسيح خاف وجبن أمام الموت وارتعب لدرجة أنه لم يرتعبْ أحد مثله أمام الموت!! وأنّ أحد تلاميذه كان أشجع منه وقبل أنْ يموت نيابة عنه!! فهل يقبل هذا إنسان عرف من هو المسيح؟!! وهل يتفق ذلك مع قول الرب نفسه " وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ اَلْخِرَافِ. ‏ " ( يوحنا10/15 ) و" لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. ‏ " ( يوحنا15/13 ). هل يخاف المسيح من الموت وهو القائل " وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ اَلَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ اَلْجَسَدَ ‏ " ( متى10/28 )؟!! 



الواقع أن هذه الروايات ألغت العقل تمامًا وجهلت الواقع والدين والتقليد والتاريخ وغرقت في الخرافة والجهل والحماقة لذلك لم يعتمد عليها أحد برغم امتلاء الكتب بها !! 



4- الكتاب المعاصرين ونظرياتهم الخاصة: 

بعد أنت تبين لنا أنَّ الروايات السابقة غير منطقية خرج علينا بعض الكتاب المعاصرين بنظريات وآراء خاصة بهم وحدهم، بل كل واحدة منها تخصّ كاتبها فقط؛ فقد أنتجها بوحي من خياله بدون أي سند من كتاب موحي به أو واقع أو تاريخ أو منطق سوي محاولة إثبات عدم صلب المسيح وعدم قيامته!! والعجيب أنهم جميعًا لم يتفقوا معًا علي رواية واحدة!! بل والأعجب أنه لم يتفق اثنان منهم علي رواية واحدة !! وهذه أم الروايات: 

ــــــــــ 

- 20 - 

1- تقول الرواية الأولي ومؤلفها، من وحي خياله، الأستاذ عبد الحميد جودة السحار، والتي مزج فيها بين ما جاء في الأناجيل الأربعة وأفكاره الخاصة التي أنتجها خياله الخصب كمؤلف وكاتب سيناريو وحوار شهير!! أنّ يهوذا شكّ في المسيح فاتفق مع أعدائه أنْ يسلّمه لهم، وحجّة ذلك، لكي يزكّي في المسيح روح المقاومة ويُخرجه من عزلته حتى ينتصر عليهم في العيد فتؤمن به الوفود القادمة من بلاد كثيرة فيمهّد بذلك الطريق لملك المسيح الدائم!!! أي أنّ يهوذا أراد أنْ يخدم المسيح فباعه؟!! وبعد العشاء ذهب يهوذا إلي الهيكل ليُخبر عن مكانه وقاد مجموعة من الجنود الرومان وخدام رئيس الكهنة إلي حيث كان المسيح لأنّهم كما يزعُم هذا الكاتب " لم يكونوا يعرفونه " وقد أُرسلوا ليقبضوا على رجل لم يروه من قبل ليلتهم" !! 



فقال لهم المسيح " أنا هو " فرجعوا للوراء وسقطوا علي الأرض، فأمر تلاميذه بالهرب، فهربوا وظلّ يهوذا وحده مذهولاً، فتقدّم المسيح خطوات " فرجع الجنود للخلف وانطلق المسيح من بينهم دون أنْ يروه وذهب ليختفي ". فقبضوا علي يهوذا الذي وجدوه واقفاً في الظلام وحده وهم يظنون أنّه المسيح فحاول مقاومتهم وأن يصرخ بهم أنّهم أخطئوا ولكن دون جدوي، فلزم الصمت وهو يظنّ أنّ الله أنزل به هذا البلاء جزاء شكّه!! واجتاز المحاكمات في صمت ولم يجب عن معظم ما وُجّه إليه من أسئلة!!. ولمّا سأله رئيس الكهنة " هل أنت المسيح ؟ لم يشأ أن يكذب وقال " أنت تقول... من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسًا عن يمين القوة وآتيًا في سحاب السماء "!! وقال لبيلاطس:" إذا أمرت بقتلي ترتكب ظلمًا كبيرًا لأنك تقتل برئ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

ثم أخذ يهوذا وصُلب علي الصليب قال " أنا عطشان " فأعطوه خلاً، فصدق قول المسيح، أنّه لن يشرب من نتاج الكرمة إلا في ملكوت السموات، فالمسيح 

ــــــــــ 

- 21 - 

لم يشرب الخل الذي هو نتاج الكرمة بل يهوذا هو الذي شرب!! ثم صرخ " إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟ " ولم يقل " أبي... أبي لماذا تركتني؟" لأنه لم يكن قد تعود أن يدعوا الله "أبي "!! 



أما تلاميذه فقد هربوا وظنوا أنّ الذي صُلب هو المسيح لا يهوذا كقول المسيح " كلكم تشكّون في هذه الليلة ". ثم ذهب المسيح عند قبر يهوذا وظهر للمجدلية وتلميذي عمواس ثم لبقية التلاميذ دون أنْ يخبرهم بحقيقة المصلوب، ثم تركهم هكذا - في ضلال مبين - حتى يأتي الباراقليط، روح القدس،والذي يتصوّر الكاتب أنّه نبي المسلمين، فيذكرهم بكل شئ!! أي يتركهم لمدة 600 سنة علي الأقل في ضلال مبين!! هل يقبل العقل والمنطق هذا الكلام؟؟؟!!!. 



والكاتب يزعُم أن التلاميذ خُدعوا من الله أولاً ثم أنّ المسيح أكمل هذه الضلالة وذهب إلي قبر يهوذا فتظاهر بأنّه هو الذي مات وقام ليُمعن بذلك في تضليل التلاميذ ثم تركهم في ضلال مبين ؟!! ليبشروا الناس بأوهام وضلال!!! ( عـبد الحميد جودة السحار" المسيح عيسى ابن مريم " ص 214– 256 ). 



2- وتقول رواية ثانية: أن الذين ذهبوا للقبض على المسيح لم يكونوا علي بيّنة من هيئته أو هيئة يهوذا الذي أخذوه معهم ؟!! ليدلّهم عليه! لأنّهم إلتقوا بيهوذا في المعبد الذي عادة ما يكون ضؤه خافتًا وساروا إلي المسيح في الليل في ضوء المشاعل الذي لا تتبيّن فيه الأمور علي حقيقتها، وبالتالي لم يكن في وسعهم التفرقة بين المسيح ويهوذا؟! ولمّا جاءوا إلى حيث المسيح هرب كل التلاميذ وظلّ يهوذا وحده، فضاعت كلّ الوسائط التي يمكن بها الكشف عن المسيح!! وفي هذا الجو الملبّد بالغموض ظهرت ذراع الله القوية ورفعت المسيح إلى السماء، فسقط الجميع علي الأرض، علي وجوههم، ولمّا قاموا لم يجدوا أمامهم سوى يهوذا. فقبضوا عليه ظانين انه المسيح!!! ولما رأى يهوذا ذراع الله التي أنقذت 

ــــــــــ 

- 22 - 

المسيح ندم أراد أن يكفر عن أثمه، فسلم لهم نفسه، فأخذوه وصلبوه وشاع أنّ الذي صُلب هو المسيح!! كيف رفعت ذراع الله المسيح أمامهم وأمام يهوذا ومع ذلك ظنوا أنّ يهوذا هو المسيح؟؟؟!!! 



3- وتقول رواية ثالثة: " أنّ الله لم يُلقي صورة المسيح علي أحد بل أنّ اليهود لم يكونوا علي بيّنة من هيئة يهوذا أو هيئة المسيح!! ونظرًا لأنّهم كانوا يريدون القبض علي المسيح وصلبه في الليل وقعت أيديهم علي يهوذا فصلبوه أو هيئة المسيح وهم يظنّون أنّه المسيح "!! 

هكذا بشكل اعبتاطي وبدون بحث أو تحرّي أو دليل؟!! هكذا، في نظر هذا الكاتب، يقبضون علي شخص وقف أمام أمة بأسرها؟!! 



4- وتقول رواية رابعة: " في لحظة إتيان اليهود للقبض علي المسيح عيسى، فالأناجيل تقرّر أنّه عندما تحدّث إليهم وعرّفهم بنفسه، رجعوا إلي الوراء وسقطوا علي الأرض... " ثم يترك هذا الكاتب بقية ما جاء في الأناجيل ويؤلّف رواية من عنده هو ويقول " وفي هذه اللحظة رفع الله نبيّه إليه وألقى شبْهه علي تلميذه الخائن، فلما أفاق اليهود من سقطتهم لم يجدوا أمامهم سوي يهوذا فساقوه للمذبح "!! 

هكذا دون تحقيق أو بحث وكأننا في عالم سحري خيالي يمت لكوكب أخر لا صلة له بالأرض!! 



5- ويقول البعض، وهم غير مقتنعين بالروايات السابقة، أنّ المسيح قبض عليه بالفعل وحُكم عليه بالفعل ولكن الله أنقذه بعد ذلك، أنقذه بعد القبض عليه ومحاكمته ورفعه إليه ولا يذكرون كيف حدث ذلك بل أنّ أحدهم ينهي كتابه والمسيح مقبوض عليه وبين أعدائه ولا يقول لنا إنْ كان قد صُلب أم لا ؟! 

ــــــــــ 

- 23 - 

ويترك المسألة بجملتها لإيمان القارئ سواء كان يؤمن بالصلب أم لا!! 



6- وتقول رواية أخرى مختلفة تمامًا عن كل ما سبق !! " أنّ المسيح هرب قبل حادثة الصلب. فقد ذكر يوحنا، أنّ المسيح لمّا علم أنّ اليهود سيقتلونه لم يكن يمشي علانية، بل انطلق إلي ناحية بالقرب من البرّية مع تلاميذه. ومن ثمّ فإنّ تلاميذه هم الذين ألّفوا قصّة صلبه من عندياتهم، ليُكرم الناس ذكراه، ويعتنقوا المبادئ التي نادى بها في حياته لأن الناس يُجلون الشهداء ويُشيدون بأعمالهم كما يحفظون ذكراهم من عامٍ إلي عام"!!. 



هل هذا منطق أو عقل؟!! وهل هذه أخلاق التلاميذ الحواريّين التي تجلّهم كتب الأديان وتضعهم في مصاف الأنبياء والرسل؟؟!! 



7- وتقول روايات أخري: " أنّ تلاميذ المسيح جمعوا النبوّات التي قيلت في التوراة عن موت شخص كفارة عن العالم، وصاغوا منها قصة صلب المسيح، حتي يثبتوا أنّه الشخص الذي تنبّأت عنه من قبل" 

هكذا وكأنّ ما حدث للمسيح حدث في زاوية ولم بره عشرات الآلاف بل ملايين الناس؟؟!!. 



8- ويقول آخرين: " أنّ تلاميذ المسيح نقلوا موضوع صلبه أو موته لأجل خلاص العالم، من الأساطير الوثنية. لأنّ الوثنيين كانوا يعتقدون أنّ آلهتهم مثل كريشنا وبوذا وتاموز ولإيزيس وبروميتسييه تألّموا بآلام متنوعة، من بينها الصلب، لكي يخلّصوا الناس من خطاياهم ويمنحوهم حياة أبدية!!. ومرة أخرى نقول هل ما يتحدث عنهم هنا هم التلاميذ المسيح ؟! وهل هذا ما قاله التاريخ ؟! 

ــــــــــ 

- 24 - 

وهل هذا يتفق مع العقل والواقع؟؟؟!!! ولو كان صلب المسيح وموته مجرّد اسطورة من الأساطير فهل كان يستشهد جميع تلاميذ المسيح ويُضحّون بحياتهم من اجل أسطورة؟؟!!. 



9- وقال آخر: " أخذ جند الرومان يبحثون عن عيسي لتنفيذ الحكم عليه، واخيرًا عرفوا مكانه فأحاطوا به ليقبضوا عليه، وكان من أصحابه رجل منافق يشي به فألقي الله عليه شبه عيسي وصورته فقبض عليه الجنود وإرتجّ عليه وأسكته الله فنفّذ فيه حكم الصلب، أمّا المسيح فقد كتب الله له النجاة من هذه المؤامرة وانسلّ بين المجتمعين، فلم يحس به أحد وترك بني إسرائيل بعد أن يأس من دعوتهم وبعد ان حكموا بإعدامه... ولم تجد المراجع الإسلامية الدقيقة شخص هذا الواشي وربما تأثرت بالمراجع المسيحية فذكرت أنّ الخائن هو يهوذا الإسخريوطي " ( د. أحمد شلبي: المسيحية ط6 ص42-43 ). 

وقال في طبعة الكتاب الثامنة ( ص54-55 ) متأثرًا بما جاء في إحدي روايات البيضاوي وما جاء في الكتاب المزيّف المدعو زورًا بإنجيل برنابا " أخذ جند الرومان يبحثون عن عيسي لتنفيذ الحكم عليه، كما أوردنا من قبل، وكمّل بقصة خيانة يهوذا ومجيئه مع الجند الرومان للقبض علي المسيح إلي أنْ قال " وتمّ كل شيء علي هذا النمط، ولكن حدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان، فإنّه عند تقبيل الخائن للمسيح ألقي الله علي الخائن شبه عيسي وملامحه تمامُا، فأصبح الدليل هو المدلول عليه، وأصبح الذي قبّل يحمل جميع ملامح الذي قُبّل، وتقدّم الرومان فقبضوا علي الخائن وارتجّ عليه، أو أسكته الله حتّي تمّ فيه تنفيذ حكم الصلب "!!!. 

ــــــــــ 

- 25 - 

وهكذا تتغيّر الأفكار والأقوال تبعًا للمصلحة، وتؤلّف القصص والروايات لتأكيد العقيدة، والغريب أنّهم يتهموننا بالتحريف؟؟؟؟!!!! 



10- وقال آخر: " تجلذت قدرة الله سبحانه في رفع السيد المسيح إلي السماء معززًا مكرّمًا وإيقاعها بالمجرم الخائن يهوذا لينال عقاب خيانته " ( د. عبد الغني عبود " المسيح والمسيحية " ص 189 ). 



11- ونقل محمود شلبي عن عبد الوهاب النجار في كتابه " قصص الأنبياء ": " أمّا خاتمة أمر المسيح... بحسب قصص القفرآن فهي عجيبة وبسيطة .... لا تعقيد فيها ... ذلك أنّ المسيح قد أحرج الكهنة والفرّيسيّين بتعليمه وتجريحه إيّاهم في طريقتهم وخبثهم ... فأخرجهم ذلك إلي الكيد له والتدبير لقتله. 

" فلما اختمر هذا الأمر في أنفسهم ... شكوا أمره للوالي طبعًا وزينوا له شكواهم بما يستدعي اهتمام الوالي... بأنْ إدّعوا عليه أنّه يقول أنّه ملك اليهود... وأنهم لا يقرّون بملك إلا قيصر رومية، فأرسل الوالي جندًا للقبض علي المسيح عيسي ابن مريم ... فلمّا أتوا ولم يبق إلا القبض عليه، والمسيح قد إهتم لهذا الأمر ... وخشي أنْ ينالوه بالأذي... أنقذه الله من أيديهم ... وطهّره منهم ... وألقي شبهه علي شخص آخر ... عُلم فيما بعد أنّه تلميذه الخائن ... وعرّفته الأناجيل بأنّه يهوذا – كما هو مشهور – وصار بحيث كل من رآه لا يشكّ أنّه يسوع ... فأخذ وصُلب وقُتل ... ونجا المسيح من شرّهم " ( حياة المسيح ص 402-403 ). 



وهنا نسأل الناقل والمنقول عنه ونقول لهما؛ هل حقًا ما تقولانه هو ما جاء في القرآن؟؟؟!!! 

وأين ورد؟؟؟!!! 

وإذا كنتما قد خلطتما بين ما جاء في الأنجيل ونسبتماه للقرآن، فأين يوجد هذا الكلام في كلا الكتابين؟؟؟!!! 

وهل يمكنم أن نصدّق أقوالكما بعد ذلك؟؟!!. 

ــــــــــ 

- 26 - 

12- وهناك نظرية قال بها الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا أسماها بـ " نظريتي في قصّة صلب المسيح وقيامته من الأموات"!! قال فيها بالقبض علي المسيح ثم قال: " ولمّا كان الصباح ساقوه إلي بيلاطس الذي كان يودّ إنقاذه منهم ولكن الظاهر من الأناجيل أنّه لم يفلح فحكم بصلبه فأخذه العسكر إلي السجن حتي يستعدوا للصلب، ففرّ من السجن هاربًا إمّا بمعجزة أو بغير معجزة كما فرّ بعض أتباعه من السجون أيضًا... وربّما ذهب إلي جبل الزيتون ليختفي... وهناك توفاه الله أو رفعه إليه بجسمه، أو بروحه فقط فخرج الحرّاس للبحث عنه. وكان يهوذا مسلّمه مصممًا علي الانتحار ومضي خارجًا ليشنق نفسه في بعض الجبال ( متي27/3-20 ) ندمًا وأسفًا علي ما فعله فلقيه الحرّاس، ونظرًا لما بينه وبين المسيح من الشبه التام فرحوا وظنّوه هو وساقوه إلي السجن متكتمين خبر هروبه من العقاب ، ولمّا وجد يهوذا أنّ المقاومة لا تُجدي نفعًا ولمّا طرأ عليه من التهيّج النفساني الشديد واليأس الذين يُصيب عادة المنتحرين قبل الشروع في الانتحار ". ثمّ يُكمّل علي أنّ يهوذا هو الذي صُلب، وقال أنّه لم يكن حاضرًا وقت الصلب إلاَّ بعض النسوة اللواتي لا يُمكنهن من الإمعان والتحديق إلي المصلوب فب مثل هذا الموقف وكذلك لبعد موقفهن عنه، فلذا اعتقدن أنّه هو المسيح!!! ولمّا وجد في وجود العذراء ويوحنا عند الصليب ما يُبطل نظريّته وإدّعاءاته من الأساس قال: " وأمّا دعوي الإنجيل الرابع " ( يوحنا19/26 ) أنّ مريم أم عيسي ويوحنا كانا واقفين عند الصليب فالظاهر أنّها مخترعة " ( الصلب والفداء ص 67 و 68 ). 



ولا نعرف من أين أتي هؤلاء الكتاب بالزعم القائل أنّه كان هناك شبه تام بين يهوذا والمسيح، إلاّ إذا كان من خيالهم لعدم إقتناعهم بنظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي غيره!!! 

ــــــــــ 

- 27 - 

وهكذا يخترعون القصص ويؤلفون الروايات ويضعون النظريات، ويقولون، يبدو والظاهر وربّما... إلخ، في محاولة يائسة لإثبات عدم صلب المسيح. لا لشيء إلاّض لأنّهم لا يملكون سوي نصّ واحد غير واضح يتكلّم بطريقة غير واضحة المفترض أنّه يُناقش حقيقة يؤمن بها ملايين بل مليارات البشر عبر تاريخ البشرية!!! إنهم يؤلفون الروايات ويؤمنون بصحّتها!!! 



وهذا يذكّرنا بأسطورة بجمليون، فما هي أسطورة بجمليون؟. تقول الأساطير اليونانية أنّه كان هناك صانع تماثيل يُدعي بجمليون صنع تمثالاً جميلاً لإمرأة جميلة، فأعجب بالتمثال إعجابًا شديدًا، ومن شدّة إعجابه به تمنّي أنْ يصير التمثال إمرأة حقيقية، فاستجابت له الآلهة وتحوّل التمثال إلي إمرأة حقيقية!!! 



وهذا ما يفعله كتاب روايات الشبه. فهم ينسجون روايات من وحي خيالهم تقول بلإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر ويصدذقونها، برغم أنهم هم مؤلفوها، ولكن نقول لهم أننا نعيش الواقع وليس الأسطورة لذا لن تتحوّل رواياتهم التي ألفوها من وحي خيالهم إلي حقيقة، فلا هم بجمليون وليس لهم آلهة تستجيب لهم فتحوّلها إلي حقيقة كما يتوهّمون!!!. 

5- التعليق على هذه النظريات والأقوال: 

1- عند النظر إلى هذه الروايات


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

عند النظر إلى هذه الروايات والأقوال يتضح لنا للوهلة الأولى إنها متناقضة ومتعارضة ومتضاربة وأنّه لا أساس لها ولا سند ولا دليل علي صحّتها وأنّها مجرّد أفكار خيالية من تأليف رواتها ووحي خيالهم، وهم لم ينكروا ذلك!! بلّ إنّ كل منهم حاول أنْ يروي رواية، معتمدًا علي خياله بالدرجة الأولي مع محاولة بتر بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس وتأليفهما مع رواياتهم المزعومة!!! ولا نعرف كيف يستبيحوا لأنفسهم ذلك؟!! إذ لا همّ لهم إلا مجرّد الإيهام بأنّ المسيح لم يصلب 

ــــــــــ 

- 28 - 

وإنما الذي صلب هو غيره!! بمبدأ الغاية تبرّر الوسيلة!! فالغاية هي محاولة الإيهام بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب والوسيلة هي تلفيق روايات خيالية وغير واقعية للإيحاء والإيهام بذلك !! مع تغيير وتبديل الحقائق الإنجيلية!! 



2- كما أن هذه الروايات قيلت أساسًا لتفسير عبارة " شُبّه لهُمْ " بمفهوم واحد فقط هو نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر دون أي اعتبار لحقائق التاريخ والتقليد المسيحي بالرغم عن صمت الآية عن ذكر أي تفصيلات!!! 



3- هذا الصمت وضع هؤلاء الكتاب في حيرة فراحوا يؤلفون ويتخيل كل واحد منهم حسب هواه وحسب ما يتراءى له، ونتيجة لذلك خرج كل واحد منهم بفكرة أو برواية مختلفة تمامًا عن الآخر سواء في مكانها أو زمانها أو أشخاصها، فقد اختلفت هذه الروايات من جهة الشبيه الذي قيل أنّه صُلب بدلاً من المسيح، فقد قال البعض أنّ هذا الشخص لا يعرفه إلا الله " فلنترك المسألة عند هذا الحد " !! وقال البعض الأخر أنّه أحد الذين يحبون المسيح وقال غيرهم أنّه يهوذا جزاء خيانته أو جزاء شكّه في معلمه أو حباً في معلمه!!! كما اختلفت في كيفية القبض على المصلوب فقالوا أن المسيح ألقى شبهه علي يهوذا أو هرب أو صعد إلي السماء! أو أنّ يهوذا كان شبيهًا بالمسيح لدرجة عدم التفريق بينهما ! أو أنّ اليهود لم يكونوا علي بيّنة من هيئة المسيح أو يهوذا ! أو أنّ ذلك حدث بسبب الظلام ... إلخ. 



كما أضافت الروايات الأخيرة أنّ المسيح حُكم عليه ولكنه لم يُصلب، بل هرب من السجن!!! أو أنّ قصة الصلب من الأساس ملفقة!! " فالمسألة كلها من تأليف تلاميذه "!! كما اختلفت هذه الروايات أيضاً من جهة الزمان والمكان ودوافع الصلب. 



أخيراً يقول لنا الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة " أنّ القرآن الكريم لم يبيّن لنا ماذا كان 

ــــــــــ 

- 29 - 

من عيسى بين صلب الشبيه ووفاة عيسى أو رفعه على الخلاف في ذلك، ولا إلي أين ذهب، وليس عندنا مصدر صحيح يُعتمد عليه، فلنترك المسألة: ونكتفي باعتقادنا اعتقادًا جازمًا أنّ المسيح لم يصلب ولكن شبّه لهم " ( محاضرات في النصرانية للشيخ محمد أبو زهرة ص 25) 



إنّه لا يوافق علي كل ما روي من روايات ويعتبرها جميعًا من مصادر غير صحيحة، ويعتمد فقط علي اعتقاده بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب دون الاعتماد على أي رواية لم تذكر في أي مصدر صحيح!! 



هذا الرأي هو ما يتفق عليه الغالبية العظمي من المحاورين المسلمين الذين يتحاورون في موضوع صلب المسيح علي شبكة الإنترنت وأغلبهم يرفضون جميع هذه الروايات سواء قديمها أو حديثها لعدم صحتها وإلغائها للعقل والمنطق، ولأنها جميعًا تسقط دائمًا مع الحوار المنطقي الجاد، ويتمسّكون فقط بحرفية آية النساء 157. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 30 - 

الفصل الثاني 
نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر 
تتعارض مع عدل الله وجلاله وعظمته 
ومع العقل والمنطق والتاريخ 
1- إشكالات روايات عدم صلب المسيح وإلقاء شبهه علي آخر: 

لا يقدر أنْ يقول لنا أصحاب نظرية الشبه، كما بيّنا، أنّ آية الشبه ذكرت كيفية إلقاء الشبه ومتي حدثت؟ ومن هو الشبيه؟ ومن هو المُشَبّه به؟. كما يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن أبو زهرة في كتبه محاضرات في النصرانيّة ص 25: " أنَّ القرآن الكريم لم يُبَينّ لنا ماذا كان من عيسى بين صلب الشبيه ووفاة عيسي أو رفعه علي الخلاف في ذلك، ولا إلي أين ذهب؟، وليس عندنا مصدر صحيح يُعْتَمَد عليه. 



وكما علَق الإمام الفخر الرازي علي ما روي من روايات خياليّة عن الشبه بقوله " اختلفت مذاهب العلماء في هذا الوضع وذكروا وجوهًا ... وهذه الوجوه متدافعة متعارضة والله أعلم بهذه الأمور " ( التفسير الكبير للرازي جـ 3 : 35 ). 



وقال في تفسير الآية 175 من سورة النساء، مكرّرًا ما قاله الزمخشري في كشافه " الأول: قوله شُبّه مُسْنَد إلي ماذا؟ إنْ جعلته إلي المسيح فهو مُشَبَّه به وليس بمُشَبِّه، وإنْ أسندته إلي المقتول، فالمقتول لم يُجْرَ له ذكر... 



والثاني: أنّه إنْ جاز أنّ الله تعالي يُلْقِي شِبْهَه ( أي المسيح ) علي إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة فإنَّا إذا رأينا زيدًا فلعله ليس بزيدٍ فإنّه ألقي شِبْه زيد عليه. وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك موثوق به، وأيضًا يفضي إلي القدح في التواتر ... وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع وليس مُجيب أنْ يُجِيب عنه بأنّ 

ــــــــــ 

- 31 - 

ذلك مختصّ بزمان الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام لأننا نقول لو صحّ ما ذكرتم فذاك إنّما يُعرف بالدليل والبرهان فمن لم يُعلن ذلك الدليل والبرهان وجب أنْ يشي من المحسوسات ووجب أنْ لا يعتمد علي شيء من الأخبار المتواترة ... وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب يوجب الطعن في التواتر والطعن فيه يوجب الطعن في نبوّة سائر الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ". 



كما أنّ القول بعدم صلب المسيح وإلقاء شبهه علي غيره يوقعنا في جملة مشاكل دينيّة يلخّصها الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره لسورة آل عمران 55 " من مباحث هذه الآية موضع مشكل وهو أنّ نصّ القرآن دال علي أنّه تعالي حين رفعه ألقي شبهه علي غيره ... والأخبار أيضًا واردة بذلك إلا أنّ الروايات اختلفت في ذلك فتارة يُروى أنّ الله تعالي ألقي شبهه علي بعض الأعداء الذين دلوا اليهود علي مكانه ... وتارة يُروى أنّ رغّب بعض خواص أصحابه في أن يلقي شبهه ( عليه ) حتي يُقتل مكانه. وبالجملة فكيفما كان ففي إلقاء شبهه علي غيره إشكالات: 



(1) الإشكال الأول: إنّا لو جوَّزنا إلقاء شبه إنسان علي إنسان آخر لزم السفسطة، فإني إذا رأيت ولدي ثم رأيته ثانية فحينئذ أجوّز أنْ يكون هذا الذي رأيته ثانية ليس بولدي بل هو إنسان أُلقي شبَهه عليه، وحينئذ يرتفع الأمان علي المحسوسات. وأيضاً فالصحابة الذين رأوا محمدًا يأمرهم وينهاهم وجب أنْ لا يعرفوا أنّه محمد، لاحتمال أنّه أُلقي شبهه علي غيره، وذلك يُفضي إلي سقوط الشرائع. وأيضًا فمدار الأمر في الأخبار المتواترة علي أنْ يكون المُخبر الأوّل إنّما أخبر عن المحسوس، فإذا جاز وقوع الغلط في المبصرات كان سقوط خبر المتواتر أولي. وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب أوّله سفسطة وآخره إبطال النبوّات بالكلية. 



(2) الإشكال الثاني: وهو أنّ الله تعالي كان قد أمر جبريل عليه السلام بأنْ يكون معه ( مع المسيح ) في أكثر الأحوال، هكذا قاله المفسرون في تفسير قوله ( إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ ). 

ــــــــــ 

- 32 - 

ثم إنّ طرف جناح واحد من أجنحة جبريل عليه السلام كان يكفي العالم من البشر، فكيف لم يكفِ في منع أولئك اليهود عنه؟ وأيضًا أنّه عليه السلام لمّا كان قادرًا علي إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمة والأبرص، فكيف لم يقدرْ علي إماتة أولئك اليهود الذين قصدوه بالسوء وعلي إسقامهم وإلقاء الزمانة ( العاهة ) والفلج عليهم حتي يصيروا عاجزين عن التعرّض له؟. 



(3) الإشكال الثالث: إنّه تعالى كان قادرًا علي تخليصه من أولئك الأعداء بأنْ يرفعه إلي السماء، فما الفائدة في إلقاء شبْهه علي غيره، وهل فيه إلاَّ إلقاء مسكين في القتل من غير فائدة إليه؟. 



(4) الإشكال الرابع : إنّه إذا ألقي شبهه علي غيره ثمّ إنّه رُفع بعد ذلك إلي السماء، فالقوم اعتقدوا فيه أنّه عيسي مع أنّه ما كان عيسي، فهذا كان إلقاءً لهم في الجهل والتلبيس. وهذا لا يليق بحكمة الله تعالي . 



(5) الإشكال الخامس: إنّ النصاري علي كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وشدّة محبّتهم للمسيح عليه السلام، وغلوّهم في أمره أخبروا أنّهم شاهدوه مقتولاً ومصلوبًا، فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعنًا فيما ثبت بالتواتر، والطعن في التواتر يوجب الطعن في نبوّة محمد، ونبوّة عيسى، بل في وجودهما، ووجود سائر الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وكل ذلك باطل . 



(6) الإشكال السادس: أنّه بالتواتر أنّ المصلوب بقي حيًا زمانًا طويلاً، فلو لم يكن ذلك عيسي بل كان غيره لأظهر الجزع، ولقال: إني لست بعيسي بل إنّما أنا غيره، ولبالغ في تعريف هذا المعني، ولو ذكر ذلك لاشتهر عند الخلق هذا المعني، فلمّا لم يوجدْ شيء من هذا علمنا أنّ ليس الأمر علي ما ذكرتم . فهذا جملة ما في الموضع من السؤالات ". ( التفسير الكبير ج2/466 ).


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

- 

وبالرغم من أنه علق على هذه الإشكالات إلا أنّ تعليقة كان غير مقنعًا سواء له أو لغيره، إذ يقول في رد مقتضب: 



1- الجواب عن الأول: إنّ كل من أثبت القادر المختار، سلَّم أنّه تعالي قادر علي أنْ يخلق إنسانًا آخر علي صورة زيد مثلاً، ثم إنّ هذا التصوير لا يوجب الشك المذكور، فكذا القول فيما ذكرتم. 

ونقول هل حدث مثل ذلك في تاريخ البشرية؟؟؟ والإجابة بالقطع كلا!!!. 



2- والجواب عن الثاني: إنّ جبريل عليه السلام لو دفع الأعداء عنه أو أقدر الله تعالي عيسى عليه السلام علي دفع الأعداء عن نفسه لبلغت معجزته إلي حدّ الإلجاء ( أي اضطرار الله إلي إجراء تلك المعجزة )، وذلك غير جائز ". 

ونقول علي العكس لو كان الله قد أنقذه بواسطة ملاك لظهرت عظمته وآمن به اليهود، ونسأل ونقول وهل إلقاء شبهه علي آخر ليس في إلجاء واضطرار؟؟؟!!! 



3- والجواب عن الثالث: فإنَّه تعالي لو رفعه إلي السماء وما ألقي شبهه علي الغير لبلغت تلك المعجزة إلي حدّ الإلجاء ( أي اضطرار الله إلى إجراء تلك المعجزة )". 

والسؤال هنا أيهما أكرم وأليق بجلال الله وعظمته؟ أنْ يرفعه أمام الجميع فتظهر قدرة الله أم يخدعهم ويلقي بشبهه على آخر؟؟؟!!! 



4- والجواب عن الرابع: إن تلامذة عيسي كانوا حاضرين، وكانوا عالمين بكيفية الواقعة، وهم كانوا يزيلون ذلك التلبيس ". 

ونقول أنه ولا واحد من تلاميذ المسيح قال بغير صلب المسيح!!!!! 



5- والجواب عن الخامس: إنّ الحاضرين في ذلك الوقت كانوا قليلين ودخول الشبهة علي الجمع القليل جائز والتواتر إذا انتهى في آخر الأمر إلي الجمع القليل لم يكن مفيدًا للعلم ". 

ــــــــــ 

- 34 - 

ونقول هل تدخل الشبهة علي أمّه وأخت أمه وتلميذه يوحنا ومن كان معهم من التلاميذ غير المعلنين مثل يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس، أم على اليهود الذين كانوا حاضرين الصلب والذين جال يبشّر بينهم يُعلّمهم ويصنع المعجزات وكانوا يلتفون حوله بعشرات الألوف،أم علي الجنود الرومان الذين كانوا يقومون بعملية الصلب، أم سمعان القيرواني الذي كان يشاركه في حمل الصليب؟؟؟؟!!!!. 



6- والجواب عن السادس: إنّ بتقدير أنْ يكون الذي ألقي شبه عيسى عليه السلام عليه كان مسلمًا وقبل ذلك عن عيسي، جائز أنْ يسكت عن تعريف حقيقة الحال في تلك الواقعة 

تقول كل تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب أنّ المحاكم والمصلوب كان هو المسيح وهذا ما دلل عليه بأقواله وتصرفاته!!!! 



ثم يختم بقوله: " وبالجملة فالأسئلة التي ذكروها أمور تتطرق الاحتمالات إليها من بعض الوجوه. ولما ثبت بالمعجز القاطع صدق محمد في كل ما أخبر عنه، امتنع صيرورة هذه الأسئلة المحتملة معارضة للنصّ القاطع، والله وليّ الهداية". 



هذا هو تعليق الرازي وتعليقنا عليه. 



ولأن هذه الردود غير مقنعة، حتى له هو نفسه كما هو واضح. لذا فسّر بعض العلماء المسلمين الآية باعتبار أنّها لا تنفي الصلب. 

ــــــــــ 

‏ - 35 -‏ 

وحقائق التاريخ ، فيقول (4) : ‏ 

‏ " أهم الأسئلة فيما يتعلق بمسألة صلب المسيح أو نهاية شأن المسيح مع قومه كما ‏أفضل أنْ أسمّيها هي: 

ما هو معني الصلب ؟ 

هل الصلب هو مُجَرّد وضع شخص ‏علي الصليب سواء مات من جرّاء الصلب أوّ لم يمتْ لأي سبب من الأسباب؟ 

أمّ ‏أنَّ الصلب لا يتمّ إلاَّ إذا مات الشخص المحكوم عليه بالصلب علي الصليب؟ 

إنَّ ‏تحديد معني الصلب بالإجابة علي هذه الأسئلة الهامة يجعلنا نعرف علي وجه الدقة ‏ما إذا كانوا قد قتلوه وصلبوه، أو أنَّهم ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ ) .‏ 

‏ " جديرٌ بنا أنْ ندقّق في معني الفعل المبني للمجهول ( صُلِبَ ) . يُقال عن شخص ‏إنَّه صُلب إذا كان مات علي الصليب ويُقال عن شخص إنه ( أُغرِقَ ) إذا كان قد ‏مات إغراقًا تحت الماء ، أمّا إذا كان بعض الناس حاولوا إغراق شخص تحت ‏سطح الماء بهدف قتله ولم يمتْ هذا الشخص تحت الماء لأي سبب فإنَّهم لم يغرقوه‏‏. يجوز أنْ يكونوا قد شرعوا في قتله بإغراقه، ولكنهم في حقيقة الأمر ( ما قتلوه ‏وما أغرقوه )، حيث أنَّه لم يمتْ تحت سطح الماء من جرّاء إغراقهم له، في ‏محاولتهم قتله تحت سطح الماء. وهكذا لو وُضِعَ شخص علي الصليب ولم يمتْ ‏من جرّاء الصلب لا يجوز أنْ نقول عنه أنَّه صُلِبَ. ربما كان هذا شروعًا في قتله ‏صلبًا، ولكنهم (ما صلبـوه ) ".‏ 

‏ ولكنّنا نقول لسيادته نتفق معك في الجزء الأول من حديثك أنَّ اليهود دفعوا ‏الرومان لصلب المسيح ليتخلّصوا منه ومن رسالته، أمّا الجزء الثاني فقد تحقّق ‏لا بعدم موته علي الصليب بل بقيامته من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وفي هذه ‏الحالة يكون قوله " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " يعني أنَّ قصدهم وخطّتهم في القضاء ‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(4) أخطر المناظرات، هل مات المسيح عـلي الصليب؟ مناظرة بين داعـية العـصر " أحمد ديدات " والبروفيسير " فلويد كلارك " ص 28-100. 

ــــــــــ 

- 36 - 

عليه لم ينجحا لأنَّه قام من الأموات وظهر لتلاميذه وأرسلهم للكرازة به في كل ‏العالم.‏ 

‏ ثمّ يوضّح الأستاذ علي الجوهري رأيه في نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص ‏آخر بقوله : " لأن إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص غير المسيح إنما هو نظريّة قال ‏بها المفسرون، إنَّها رأي المفسّرين، ومن المعروف أنَّ المفسّرين يَلْزَم كل منهم ‏أنْ ينظر في تفسير من سبقه من المفسّرين. هذا بطبيعة الحال من ضرورات ‏التصدّي لمحاولة تفسير آيات القرآن الكريم. ونظرية إلقاء الشِبْه غير مستساغة ‏وغير معقولة لأسباب هامة كثيرة:‏ 

أولاً : لا دليل عليها، ولتكون نظريّة مستساغة ومقبولة ومعقولة يلزم أنْ تتوافر ‏لها أدلّة علي صحّتها. ونظريّة إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص غيره لا يُنْهِضْ ‏دليل علي صحّتها، وتُنْهِضْ أدلّة علي عدم صحّتها 000 لقد اضطر المفسّرون ‏المسلمون إلي القول بنظريّة إلقاء الشِبْه إجابة وحيدة لسؤال فرض نفسه هو : إذا ‏كان المسيح ما قتلوه وما صلبوه، فماذا حدث له؟ وكيف نجا من القتل والصلب؟ ‏ويجوز أنْ يُوضع شخص علي الصليب بقصد قتله صلبًا، ولا يكون هذا الشخص ‏قد قُتل أو صُلب إذا لم يمت علي الصليب .‏ 

 ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

ثانياً : لأنَّ إنكار وضع المسيح علي الصليب يتعارض مع شهادة شهود العيان " ‏ وشهادة شهود العيان في هذه الجزئيّة بالذات لا تشوبها شائبة تَنَاقض أو خِلاف ‏بين الشهود. كلّ شهودهم مُجْمِعُون عليها000 في مسألة القبض علي المسيح ‏ووضعه علي الصليب يستحيل بحق إهدار شهادة شهود العيان، وكذلك وقائع ‏محاكمة المسيح أمام السنهدرين وأمام الحاكم الرومانيّ بيلاطس. قبضوا عليه، ‏وحاكموه، ووضعوه علي الصليب. وشهد بذلك عشرات بل مئات من شهود ‏العيان، ولا تناقض في شهادة شهود العيان بهذا الصدد يمكن التعويل عليه في ‏رفض محتوى شهادتهم ".‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 37 -‏ 

‏ " أليس المطلوب هو إثبات صدق القرآن الكريم فيما أخبر به من أنَّ أعداء المسيح ‏ما قتلوه وما صلبوه؟ يتحقّق المطلوب دون حاجة إلي الاعتماد في ذلك علي التسليم ‏بنظريّة إلقاء الشبه، ودون أنْ نصطدم بضرورة إهدار شهادة الشهود في مسألة ‏يستحيل فيها إهدار شهادة الشهود. ومن المعلوم أنَّه في بعض الحالات يمكن ‏التدليل علي فساد شهادة الشهود، وفي حالات أخري لا يكون هنالك سبيل إلي ‏إهدار شهادة الشهود. والقبض علي المسيح ووضعه علي الصليب من المسائل التي ‏لا يجوز إهدار شهادة الشهود بشأنها - والحق يُقال - بأي حال من الأحوال. إنَّهم ‏مُجْمِعُون عليها، ولا تناقض داخلي بشأنها، والحق يُقال أيضًا ولا ينبغي كمسلمين ‏أنْ نجادل بالباطل أبدًا. إنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالي يأمرنا بذلك. إنَّ الله يأمرنا أنْ نجادل ‏بالتي هي أحسن . والاعتراف بالحقائق، وعدم الجدال بالباطل إنما هما من أهم ‏ركائز الجدل بالتي هي أحسن. هل يجادل بالتي هي أحسن من يُنكر الحقائق ولا ‏يعترف بها ؟ " .‏ 

‏ ويُضيف " لأنَّ التمسّك بالمعني الأوّل من معاني إنتفاء الصلب بإنكار وضع ‏المسيح علي الصليب يُعَرّض مصداقية القرآن الكريم ذاتها للخطر 000 إنَّ مَثَلَ ‏مَن يُعَارضون أنْ يكون أعداء المسيح قد وضعوه فعلاً علي الصليب كَمَثَل شخص ‏حضر حفل زفاف صديق، وأثناء الحفل وقعت حادثة قتل أُتُّهم فيها هذا الشخص ‏وعندما يتمّ سؤال هذا الشخص: هل حضرت حفل زفاف صديقك أم لا؟ يقول لا، ‏أنا لم أحضر حفل زفاف صديقي . وإذا شهد شاهدان علي أنَّه كان يجلس بينهما في ‏ذلك الحفل نجد أنَّ إنكار ذلك الشخص حضوره الحفل يُسِئ إلي موقفه في التحقيق ‏ولا يُفيده " . ‏ 

ثالثاً : إنَّ نظريّة إلقاء الشِبْه وردت في إنجيل برنابا وهذا هو الدليل الثالث علي ‏فسادها وعدم صحتها: " إن الاحتجاج بورود هذه النظريّة في إنجيل برنابا يكشف ‏قبل أي شئ علي أنَّ هذه النظريّة ليست من بنات أفكار أيّ مُفَسّر مسلم ، بل هي 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 38 -‏ 

فكرة مسيحيّة 000 وفضلاً عن ذلك نجد أنَّ النصاري لا يعترفون بصحّة إنجيل ‏برنابا كله ، ولن نجد مسيحيا واحداً يعترف بصحّته . سيقول لك علي الفور أنَّه ‏إنجيلٌ مزيفٌ مُنْتَحَل لا صحّة ولا حُجَّة لكلِّ مُحْتَوَاه . إنَّه أبُوكْرِيفَا.‏ 

‏ ولا يصحّ لنا كمسلمين أنْ نُقيم عقائدنا علي أساس من نصوص إنجيل برنابا الذي ‏لا يَعْتَرِف النصاري به ولا يجوز أنْ نثق بنصّ من نصوص إنجيل برنابا ".‏ 

رابعاً : " يوجد رابعًا سبب هام وهو عدم قدرة أي مفسّر من القائلين بهذه النظريّة ‏علي تحديد الشخص الذي ألقي الله عليه شبه المسيح عليه السلام. يقول بعضهم ‏‏- وراجع ما شئت أي تفسير موجز أو مطول - إنَّ الله ألقي شبه سيّدنا عيسي علي ‏يهوذا . ويقول بعضهم : إنَّ الله ألقي شبه سيّدنا عيسي علي شخص يدعي ‏طيطانوس. ويقول بعضهم : إنَّ الله ألقى شبه سيّدنا عيسي علي واحد من أتباعه ‏تطوّع لتحمُّل هذا المصير بدلاً من المسيح بعد أنْ وعده المسيح أنْ تكون له الجنة ‏دون تحديد لهذا الشخص بشيءٍ سوي أنَّه واحد من أتباعه. ويقول بعضهم: إنَّه ‏واحد من حرّاس المسيح.‏ 

‏ وأنت تعرف يا صاحبي أنَّه يلزم تحديد شخص واحد بعينه ألقي الله عليه شبه ‏سيّدنا عيسي. وعدم تحديد شخص واحد بعينه يفسد هذا الادعاء تمامًا من الناحية ‏الشكليّة البحتة. ولو مات رجل قتيلاً إثر طعنة سكين، ويريد أحد أنْ يُدافع عن ‏أحدِ المتّهمين بأنَّ شخصًا آخر غير المتّهم هو الذي طعنه بالسكين، لوجب عليه أنْ ‏يُحدّد من هو هذا الشخص تحديدًا قاطعًا. ولو تعدّدت الاحتمالات لأفضي ذلك إلي ‏عدم تحديد القاتل وكان ذلك من مصلحة المتهمين جميعًا مهما كان عددهم كبيرًا .‏ 

‏ ولا ريب أنَّ تضارب آراء المفسّرين علي هذا النحو بصدد رأيهم ونظريتهم ‏القائلة بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص آخر غير المسيح يضعف من نظريّتهم هذه ‏إلي حدِّ الانهيار " . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 39 -‏ 

خامساً : " وخامس الأسباب الدالة علي فساد نظرية إلقاء الشبه هذه هو أنَّ أي ‏مفسّر لا يستطيع أنْ يقول أو يدّعي أنَّه شاهد شبه المسيح يلقيه الله سبحانه وتعالي ‏علي شخص آخر. ولو زعم أحدهم هذا الزعم لكان زعمه باطلاً بطبيعة الحال. ‏ويزداد هذا الزعم ضعفاً وانهياراً لو لم يملكْ من يزعمه أي دليل علي صحته " . ‏ 

سادساً : " ضمائر الغائب الكثيرة الموجودة في الآية الكريمة 000 ما شأن ضمائر ‏الغائب الكثيرة الموجودة بالآية الكريمة ؟ وكيف تدل علي خطأ المفسّرين في القول ‏بنظريّة إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص آخر غير المسيح ؟ 

‏ نعرف جميعًا أنَّ ضمائر الغائب المفرد لا بد من إرجاعها إلي شخص تعود عليه ‏ضمائر الغائب. والمعقوليّة شرط لصحّة إرجاع ضمير الغائب إلي من يُفترض ‏رجوع ضمير الغائب إليه 000 (وقد) اختلف المفسّرون الإسلاميّون بشأنه اختلافًا ‏كبيرًا ولم يُصِبْ أحدهم الرأي الصواب في إرجاع هذه الضمائر إلي من تعود عليه ‏بشكل قاطع حتي الآن، إنَّهم جميعًا يُرَجِّحون إرجاع ضمير الغائب إلي المسيح في ‏قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه صحيح تماماً ولكن الاستمرار في ‏إرجاع ضمير الغائب إلي المسيح في بقيّة الآية الكريمة خطأ وغير مقبول، ويُرْبِك ‏المعني الصحيح للآية الكريمة " . ‏ 

‏ " فإذا وصلنا إلي قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: " وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا ". أرجو منك يا صاحبي أنْ نُحَدّد ‏ضمائر الغائب المفردة في هذا الموضع من الآية الكريمة 000 إنَّ ضمائر الغائب ‏المفرد كثيرة في هذا الموضع من الآية الكريمة . قلت : وقد أرجعها المفسّرون ‏المسلمون كلّها إلي المسيح 000 إنَّ ضمائر الغائب المفرد المتكرّرة في هذا ‏الموضع تعود إلي اختلافهم، أي اختلاف أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى في ‏مسألة أنَّ المسيح قد مات علي الصليب أم لم يمت علي الصليب. هذه المسألة ‏اختلفوا فيها ، هذا الشأن " اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ " وبدءاً من ضمير الغائب المفرد الموجود


بآخر حرف الجر هنا تعود الضمائر علي الشأن الذي " اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ " ولا تعود إلي ‏المسيح عليه السلام. هل اختلفوا في أنَّ الشخص الذي حاكموه وقبضوا عليه هو ‏المسيح أو هو شخصٌ آخرٌ؟ هذا احتمال ضعيف جدًا وبالغ الضعف وعديم ‏المعقولية. ويلزم أنْ يكون الرأي السليم سليمًا في نظر كل الناس وليس في نظر ‏المسلمين وحدهم 000 إنَّ أعداء المسيح لو كانوا قد اختلفوا بشأن شخص المسيح ‏وهل هو الشخص الذي حاكموه وقبضوا عليه ووضعوه علي الصليب لكان الأقرب ‏إلي المعقوليّة أنْ يتحروا ويدققوا ويحققوا هذه المسألة كل التحري والتدقيق ‏والتحقيق. وليس من المعقول طبعًا أنْ يكون هدف أعداء المسيح هو قتل المسيح ‏صلبًا ثم يقبلون بسهولة وبساطة وسذاجة أنْ يقتلوا ويصلبوا شخصًا آخر غيره . ‏لو اختلفوا في شخص المسيح لكان الأقرب إلي الصواب والمعقوليّة أنْ يوقفوا ‏إجراءات تنفيذ الحكم ليتحققوا أنَّ شخص الإنسان الذي يقومون بتنفيذ الحكم عليه ‏‏. وهذا التحقّق سهل ميسور لهم. وليس هناك أسهل من أنْ يحاوروا ويناقشوا ‏الشخص الموجود بين أيديهم ليكتشفوا حقيقته، خصوصًا أنَّ اليهود لم يعمدوا ‏إلي قتل المسيح غيلة، بل إنَّهم استصدروا حكمًا بقتله صلبًا من الحاكم الروماني ‏بيلاطس " .‏ 

‏ " إنَّ مصلحتهم تفرض عليهم ذلك، إنَّهم يريدون قتل وصلب شخص معيّن وليس ‏قتل وصلب أي شخص آخر غيره " . " يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ ) وضمير الغائب الملحق بحرف الجر ( بِهِ ) يجعل المعني – والله أعلم بمراده - ‏هو : " ما لهم بشأن موته أو عدم موته على الصليب من علم " .‏ 

‏ " قال المفسرون : إنَّ ضمير المفرد الغائب هنا يعود علي المسيح، مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ . هل هذا معقول؟ كيف يكون شهود العيان الموجودين حول الصليب الذي ‏ُصلب عليه المسيح ما لهم بالمسيح من علم؟ هل يكون المفسّرون المسلمون الذين ‏لم تطأ قدم أحدهم في الغالب الأعم مكان الصليب، أعلم بالمسيح، وبما لو كان هو ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 41 -‏ 

الشخص الموجود علي الصليب مِنْ مَنْ كانوا شهود عيان لهذا الحدث التاريخي العظيم‏؟ لقد مضت قرون وقرون بين الزمان الذي وُلد فيه أولئك المفسّرون وبين وقت ‏هذا الحدث العظيم. أمّا عندما يعود ضمير المفرد الغائب في هذا الموضع علي ‏شأن من الشئون هو عدم معرفة أعداء المسيح ما إذا كان المسيح قد مات علي ‏الصليب أمّ أنَّه لم يمتْ علي الصليب، نجد أنَّ المعني يتضح ويستقيم ويُصبح معنًي ‏معقولاً مقبولاً والله أعلم بمراده 000 " .‏ 

‏ ويعلق الأستاذ الجوهري علي إشكالات الرازي بقوله: " هيا نقتبس سطورًا مما ‏كتبه الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره لهذه الآية الكريمة بدءاً من صفحة (515) ‏بالجزء الخامس من طبعة دار الغد العربي بالقاهرة في تفسيره مفاتيح الغيب ، يقول ‏الإمام الفخر الرازي ما نصّه: " وفي الآية سؤالان: السؤال الأول : قوله تعالى : ‏‏( شُبِّهَ ) مُسند إلي ماذا ؟ إنْ جعلته مسندًا إلي المسيح، فهو مُشَبَّّه به وليس بمُشَبِّه، ‏وإنْ نسبته إلي المقتول فالمقتول لم يُجْرَ له ذكر " . ويضيف " إنَّ الإمام الرازي قد ‏استهل تفسيره للآية الكريمة ببحث الإسناد في قوله تعالى : ( شُبِّهَ ) وتساءل: مُسند ‏إلي ماذا؟ ولتكون فكرة الإسناد واضحة يا صاحبي دعني أنشّط ذاكرتك لتفهم ‏بوضوح المقصود بالإسناد الذي يُشير إليه الإمام الرازي. لو قلت : (ضرب عمرو ‏زيدًا) فالضرب مُسند وعمرو مسند إليه ولما كان فعل ( شُبِّهَ ) في الآية في صيغة ‏المبني للمجهول ، وحسب نظرية إلقاء الشبه التي سبق أنْ أشرنا إليها وإلي فسادها ‏لا بد من وجود الحيرة وعدم القدرة علي الفهم 000 والسؤال بصيغة أخري يمكن ‏أن يُصاغ هكذا : " إذا كان أعداء المسيح حول الصليب، قد شُبِّهَ لهم، فماذا شُبِّهَ ‏لهم بالضبط ؟ هل شُبِّهَ لهم أنهم قتلوا شبيه المسيح علي الصليب ، وبذلك يكون ‏الأمر قد اختلط عليهم مرّتين لا مرّة واحدة ، اختلط عليهم الأمر في المرة الأولى إذ ‏خُيِّل إليهم وظنّوا أنَّ الله قد ألقى شبه المسيح علي غيره ، وخُيِّل إليهم في المرة ‏الثانية وظنّوا واحتاروا ولم يستطيعوا أنْ يقطعوا برأي فيما كانوا قد قتلوا شبيه ‏المسيح أم قتلوا المسيح ؟".


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

ثم يقول " والقول بنظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي غيره لا يثبت لتمحيص بيننا ‏كمسلمين، ولا يثبت لجدل بيننا وبين خصوم الإسلام " . ‏ 

‏ وبعد أنْ يفنّد علي الجوهري نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص آخر يذكر ما ‏يُؤمن به هو: " إذا لم يكن معني قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ولكن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ هو إلقاء شبه ‏المسيح علي شخصٍ آخر غيره، فما هو معناها ؟ هل لها معنى آخر؟، وما هو هذا ‏المعنى الأخير ؟ نعم معناها هو : ولكن اختلط الأمر عليه، اختلط عليهم ما إذا كان ‏المسيح قد مات علي الصليب فينزلونه ويدفنونه أم أنَّه لم يمتْ علي الصليب. لقد ‏اختلفوا بهذا الشأن فعلاً " .‏ 

‏ وهكذا يتضح لنا أنَّ نص سورة النساء غير الواضح في مسألة صلب المسيح أوقع ‏الجميع في حيرة مما جعل البعض يعتمد علي الخرافات، أو ما يُسَمَّي ‏بالإسرائيليات، والبعض الآخر يؤلّف روايات من وحي خياله، والبعض يصرّ ‏علي الإيمان بالنصّ كما هو ولكنّه يُفسّره هو أيضًا فيقول أنَّه ينفي الصلب عن ‏المسيح، والبعض يحاول أنْ يوفّق بين النصّ وبين المنطق والعقل والتواتر ‏والحدث التاريخيّ لصلب المسيح والمسجّل في كل كتب التاريخ والتي لا تقول شيء ‏مطلقًا بل ولا تعرف شيء مطلقًا عن نظريّة الشبه !!!!!‏ 



‏3 – إلقاء شبه المسيح على آخر يوقع البشرية في ضلالة كبرى :‏ 

‏ إنَّ القول بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر وصلبه بدلاً عنه واعتقاد كل من اليهود ‏والرومان وتلاميذ المسيح ورسله وأمّه العذراء القدّيسة مريم بأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ هو ‏المسيح ثم كرّزوا في العالم أجمع بأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ هو المسيح وآمن الملايين، بل ‏المليارات، عبر التاريخ أنَّ المسيح هو الذي صُلِبَ، في حين أنَّ الذي صُلِبَ، ‏حسب نظرية الشبه، هو آخر غير المسيح فماذا تكون النتيجة ؟؟!! والإجابة هي ‏ضلالة كبري لا مثيل لها في تاريخ الكون !!!!‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏ - 43 -‏ 

‏ فقد اعتقد اليهود أنَّهم قتلوا المسيح، وهذا ما شهد به القرآن " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ 000 "، وشاع ذلك بين الأمم ، وهذا ما حدث أيضًا وسجّله المؤرّخون، ‏ولكن الأهم والأخطر هو أنَّ تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الذين أعدّهم للكرازة بإنجيله في ‏العالم كله، قد شاهدوا المصلوب وآمنوا أنَّه المسيح وبشّروا في كل مكان أنَّ الذي ‏صُلِبَ هو المسيح !!! بل وجمعوا الإنجيل، بالروح القدس، ودوّنوا فيه حادثة ‏الصلب تفصيليًا لدرجة أنَّها تكوّن ثلث الإنجيل، بل وهي محور كرازة الرسل " ‏ نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوبا ً " ( 1كو1/23 )، وبسبب كرازتهم وبشارتهم بالمسيح ‏مصلوبا آمن الملايين ، بل والمليارات منذ القرن الأول وحتي الآن، بل وقد يصل ‏الذين يؤمنون بذلك منذ القرن الأول وحتى نهاية العالم مليارات المليارات، ولو ‏افترضنا صحّة نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر تكون هذه المليارات من البشر قد ‏آمنت بخدعة وضلالة كبري !!!‏ 

‏ والسؤال هنا هو من الذي أوقع هذه المليارات في هذه الخدعة وهذه الضلالة ‏الكبري ؟؟؟!!! وبمعني آخر؛ من هو الذي خدع البشريّة وأوقعها في هذه الضلالة ‏الكبري، المزعومة ؟؟!! ولو سرنا مع أصحاب نظرية الشبه فستكون النتيجة ‏مريعة وغير منطقيّة وغير معقولة، فلو افترضنا، معهم، أنَّ الذي ألقي شبه ‏المسيح علي آخر هو الله !! فستكون النتيجة، بحسب هذه النظرية، أنَّ الله هو ‏الذي خدع البشرية وأوقعها في هذه الضلالة الكبري، فهل يقبل العقل ذلك ؟؟!! ‏وحاشا لله من ذلك وتعالي عنه علوًا كبيرًا!! فهذا يعني عدّة أمور لا يقبلها عقل ولا ‏منطق ؛ وهي أنَّها تنسب لله الجهل والعجز والخداع والغش وعدم تقدير الأمور، ‏بل والظلم 000 إلخ .‏ 

‏ وحاشا لله من ذلك وتعالي عنه فلم يكن الله في حاجة إلي مثل هذه الوسيلة التي لا ‏تعني إلا الغش والتضليل والخداع، لأنَّه لو فرضنا صحّة هذه النظرية فماذا كانت ‏النتيجة، نقول هي سقوط الملايين بل والمليارات عبر مئات وآلاف السنين من 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 44 -‏ 

الذين آمنوا بذلك في الضلال !!! ومن الذي أضلّ هذه الملايين بهذه الخدعة، هل ‏نقول أنَّه هو الله، ونقول؛ حاشا وكلا وتنزّه الله عن ذلك ؟؟؟ ‎ !!!!!!! ‎ ‏ وهل يجرؤ ‏أحد أنْ يقول أنَّ الله هو الذي ألقي شبه المسيح علي غيره وترك الناس تسقط في ‏هذه الضلالة الكبري ؟؟؟ !!! ونقول حاشا لله وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ً !!! فهذا ‏لا يتفق مع العقل والمنطق ولا مع قداسة الله وعظمته وجلاله وقدرته الكليّة !!!‏ 

‏ كما أنَّ هذه النظريّة تصوّر لنا الله بالطريقة التي يتصوّر بها الذين يؤمنون بتعدّد ‏الآلهة آلهتهم الذين يتآمرون ويغشون ويخدعون، فالله، بحسب هذه النظرية ‏يبدو وكأنَّه قد فوجئ باليهود وهم يقبضون علي المسيح وقد عجزت حيلته وقدرته ‏علي إنقاذ مسيحه ولم يستطع أنْ يُنقذه من أيديهم إلا بإلقاء شبهه علي آخر، لكي ‏يُنقذه من أيديهم بهذه الوسيلة مهما كانت نتيجتها !!!!!!!!! ونتيجتها هي إنقاذ شخص ‏واحد، فرد مهما كانت مكانته علي حساب المليارات من البشر ؟؟؟!! وأكرّر حاشا ‏لله من ذلك وتعالى عنه علوًا كبيرًا !!!!‏ 

‏ كما أن القرآن يقول " وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ " ، فهل من الهدي والنور ‏أنْ يقع كل من يؤمن به، بحسب هذه النظرية في الضلالة ؟؟؟!!! هل يُرسل الله ‏المسيح لهداية البشر ثم ينقذه من اليهود بوسيلة تكون هي السبب في ضلال البشر ‏؟؟؟!! وهل يتفق الهدى مع الضلال ؟؟؟!!! وهل يتفق هذا مع حبّ الله غير المحدود ‏للبشرية ؟؟؟!!! ونكرّر حاشا لله من ذلك وتعالى عنه علوًا كبيرًا !!!!‏ 

‏ يقول الكتاب المقدس " مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ. " ( أعمال 15/18 ) ، ‏ويؤكّد لنا الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة أنَّ المسيح لم يكنْ يعمل شيئًا بالمصادفة أو حسب ‏الظروف، إنما كان كل ما يعمله مرتبًا ترتيبًا سابقًا قبل خليقة العالم، بحسب ‏ترتيب أزليّ سابق، فعندما كان يقوم بعمل معجزة ما أو يُعَلّم تعليم ما لم يكن بدون ‏ترتيب سابق، لهذا لم يناقض نفسه أبدًا ولم يغيّر كلامه مطلقًا، وعلي سبيل المثال ‏فعندما حضر عرس في قانا الجليل ونفذت الخمر من العرس ، وكانت ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 45 -‏ 

العذراء القديسة مريم قد عرفت بالروح القدس أنّه سيصنع لهم معجزة ، " قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». "، ولأنّضه كان يعمل كل شيء في وقته وبحسب ترتيب إلهي دقيق ‏قال لها " لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ "، أي لا يزال علي صنع هذه المعجزة المطلوبة وقت ‏حتي لو كان هذا الوقت مجرّد لحظات، فقالت هي بالروح القدس للخدام " مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ " وفي الوقت المعين ، وبعد الحديث مع العذراء ليس بكثير قال للخدم " ‏ امْلأوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلأوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ. " ( يو2/1-8 ). وفي ‏قصة إقامة لعازر من الموت، يقول الكتاب " وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ 000 ‏ فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». 000 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ. 000 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً». وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ. " ( يو11/1-13 ) . وقد ترك المسيح لعازر حتى مات وظلّ في ‏القبر أربعة أيّام لكي يُقيمه من الموت بعد أنْ تعفّن جسده وأصبح رميمًا، فيتمجّد ‏من خلال عمله هذا المسيح كابن الله ويتمجد الله في ذاته. ‏ 

‏ وهكذا لا يتم عمل الله بالمصادفة أو بحسب الظروف إنما بترتيب إلهيّ سابق . ‏ولا يمكن بل ومن المستحيل أنْ يكون الله قد رتّب لخديعة البشر وغشّهم وإيقاع ‏مليارات الناس في هذه الضلالة الكبري !!! ونكرّر حاشا لله من ذلك !!! ‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

الفصل الثالث ‏ 
الذين قالوا بصلب المسيح وأسباب قولهم بذلك 


‏1 – عدم وضوح معنى الآية :‏ 

‏ كما سبق أنْ بينّا من عدم وضوح معني قوله " وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " فقد وُجد هناك ‏أربعة أراء لأربع مجموعات من العلماء المسلمين :‏ 

‏ 1 – الرأي الأول والذي يقول بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر، ولكن كيف ومتي ومن ‏هو الشبيه فهذا غير معلوم، وهذا ما يتلخّص في قول الإمام محمد أبو زهرة ( إنَّ ‏القرآن ‎ ‎ الكريم لم يُبَيّن لنا ماذا كان من عيسي بين صلب الشبيه ووفاة عيسي أو ‏رفعه علي الخلاف ‎ ‎ في ذلك؟، ولا إلي أين ذهب؟، وليس عندنا مصدر صحيح يُعْتَمَد ‏عليه )، وهذا هو الرأي التقليديّ ورأي الأغلبية .‏ 

‏ ومن ضمن أصحاب هذا الرأي الذين نقلوا روايات عن جهلاء أهل الكتاب العرب‏، كما يقول ابن خلدون، أو الذين راحوا يؤلّفون روايات من وحي خيالهم هم !!‏ 

‏ 2 – الرأي الثاني والذي يري أنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ فعلاً وإنما قول القرآن جاء من باب ‏مجادلة اليهود والمقصود بها التنقيص من شأنهم، كقول د. عبد المجيد الشرفي " ‏هذا فليس من المستبعد أنْ يكون إنكار قتل اليهود عيسي وصلبه من باب المجادلة ‏المقصود بها التنقيص من شأن المجادلين".‏ 

‏ 3 – الرأي الثالث والذي يقول بصلب المسيح فعلاً ولكن بعدم موته علي الصليب، ‏ومن هؤلاء الأستاذ الجوهري فضلاً عمّا يناور ويقول به السيد أحمد ديدات !!‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 47 -‏ 

‏ 4 – الرأي الرابع والذي يقول بصلب المسيح كما جاء في الأناجيل ، سواء عن ‏طريق النقل من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة دون تعليق، مثل المؤرّخ الإسلامي ‏ اليعقوبي ، والأستاذ خالد محمد خالد. وغيرهم. هذا فضلاً عن البيضاوي الذي ‏نقل قول النسطورية: " وقيل صُلِبَ الناسوت ولم يُصْلَبْ اللاهوت " . ‏ 

‏ ولو كان نصّ الآية واضحًا تمامًا لما إختلف المسلمون عبر التاريخ في جزئيّة ‏واحدة حول معني الآية، ولكن اختلاف المفسّرين ، بهذه الصورة دليلُ علي عدم ‏وضوحها، وخاصّة أنّها الآية القرآنيّة الوحيدة التي تكلّمت عن هذا الموضوع، ‏باستثناء آيات الموت والوفاة، وهذا موضوع آخر.‏ 



‏2 – العلماء والمؤرخون المسلمون الذين قالوا بصلب المسيح :‏ 

‏ ظهر بعض الكتاب والعلماء والمؤرخين المسلمين الذين حاولوا التوفيق بين حقيقة ‏وتاريخية صلب المسيح وتفسيرهم لقوله "‏ ‎ ‎ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ ‏الَّذِينَ ‎ ‎ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا ‎ ‎ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً " ‏‏( النساء :157 ) . ولذا فقد قالوا بصلب المسيح ، وفيما يلي أهم من قالوا بذلك : ‏ 

‏ (1) وقال الشيخ احمد بن أبي يعقوب ، اليعقوبي، الذي يُعدّ من أقدم مؤرّخي ‏الإسلام والذي قال " ولما طلب اليهود من بيلاطس أنْ يُصْلَبَ المسيح. قال لهم ‎ ‎ خذوه أنتم واصلبوه أمّا أنا فلا أجد عليه علّة. قالوا قد وجب عليه القتل من أجل أنَّه ‏قال أنَّه ابن الله. ثم أخرجه وقال لهم خذوه أنتم واصلبوه فأخذوا المسيح وحملوه ‏الخشبة التي صُلِبَ عليها " ( تاريخ اليعـقـوبي جـ 1: 64 ). ‏ 

‏ (2) وقال أخوان الصفا من القرن الخامس الهجري (457 – 459): " فلما أراد ‏الله تعالى أن يتوفّاه (أي المسيح) ويرفعه إليه اجتمع معه حواريّوه في بيت المقدس ‏في غرفة واحدة، وقال أني ذاهب إلي أبي وأبيكم وأوصيكم بوصية 00 وأخذ عهدًا ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 48 -‏ 

وميثاقًا فمن قبل وصيّتي وأوفى بعهدي كان معي غدًا 000 فقالوا له ما تصديق ما ‏تأمرنا به. قال أنا أوّل من يفعل ذلك. وخرج في الغد وظهر للناس وجعل يدعوهم ‏ويعظهم حتى أُخذ وحُمل إلي ملك إسرائيل فأُمر بصلبه. فصُلِبَ ناسوته (جسده) ‏وسُمِّرَتْ يداه علي خشبتي الصليب وبقي مصلوبًا من صحوة النهار إلي العصر . ‏وطلب الماء فسُقِيَ الخل وطُعِنَ بالحربة ثم دُفِنَ في مكان الخشبة ووُكِّلَ بالقبر ‏أربعون نفرًا. وهذا كله بحضرة أصحابه وحوارييه فلمّا رأوا ذلك منه أيقنوا ‏وعلموا أنَّه لم يأمرهم بشيء يخالفهم فيه. ثم اجتمعوا بعد ذلك بثلاثة أيام في ‏الموضع الذي وعدهم أنْ يتراءى لهم فيه. فرأوا تلك العلامة التي كانت بينه وبينهم ‏وفشا الخبر في بني إسرائيل أنَّ المسيح لم يُقْتَل. فنُبِشَ القبر فلم يُوجّد فيه الناسوت ‏‏"( رسـالة إخوان الصفا جـ 4: 96-97 ). ‏ 

‏ (3) ويقول د. عبد المجيد الشرفي (عميد كلية الآداب بتونس، وله كثير من ‏المقالات التي تتعلق بالعلاقات المسيحيّة – الإسلاميّة ): " وكما نفي القرآن ألوهيّة ‏عيسي وعقيدة الثالوث، فإنَّه نفى في الآية 157 من سورة النساء أنْ يكون اليهود ‏قتلوا عيسي أو صلبوه ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ 000 وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً )، ‏فهل تعني هذه الآية أنَّه قُتل وصُلب، لكن علي غير أيدي اليهود أم أنَّه لم يُقتل ‏ولم يُصلب البتة؟ لا شئ مبدئيًا يمكّننا من ترجيح أحد الاحتمالين إنْ اقتصرنا ‏علي النصّ القرآني وحده، ولم نعتمد السنّة التفسيريّة التي بتّت في اتجاه نفي ‏الصليب جملة في أغلب الأحيان. علي أنَّ هذه الآيات لا يجوز أنْ تُفصل عن الآية ‏‏33 من سورة مريم : { وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا } ، ‏وكذلك عن الآية 55 من آل عمران : { إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ }، وعن الآية 117 ‏من المائدة : { وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَّا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ }، وهي صريحة في أنَّ عيسي يموت ويتوفّي.‏‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 49 -‏ 

فليس من المستبعد أنْ يكون إنكار قتل اليهود عيسي وصلبه من باب المجادلة ‏المقصود بها التنقيص من شأن المجادلين، لا سيّما أنَّ كل الأحداث المتعلّقة بحياة ‏المسيح لم تزلْ منذ القديم محلّ أخذ ورد واختلاف، ولا أحد يستطيع إدعاء اليقين ‏فيها. يُضاف إلي هذا أنَّ إقرار القرآن برفع عيسي في الآية الموالية يتّفق والعقيدة ‏المسيحية في هذا الرفع، بل ويتماشي والعقليّة الشائعة في الحضارات القديمة ‏والمؤمنة بهذه الظاهرة. والأمثلة علي ذلك كثيرة. فهل نحن في حاجة إلي التنقيب ‏عن مصدر العقيدة القرآنيّة المتعلّقة بنهاية حياة المسيح في آراء الفرق الظاهرانية ‏‏(‏ Docetiste ‏ )؟¨، " أليس في منطق الدعوة ذاته ما يفسّر هذا الموقف الواضح في ‏سائر الأنبياء من جهة، والذي يترك الباب مفتوحًا للتأويل واعتماد المعطيات ‏التاريخيّة في أمر من جهة أخري " . ويقول المؤلف أيضًا تحت عنوان : الصلب :‏ 

‏ " من اليسير أولاً أنْ نسجّل أنِّ هذا الفرض لم يكنْ محلّ عناية كبيرة من قِبَل ‏المفكّرين المسلمين، رغم أنَّه غرض محوريّ في المنظومة اللاهوتيّة المسيحيّة ‏ويحق لنا أنْ نتساءل عن علّة هذا الإعراض النسبيّ، وهل ينمّ عن نوع من ‏الحرج في مواجهة الرواية ذات الصبغة التاريخيّة المتعلّقة بالصليب والسائدة في ‏أوساط النصاري 000 بمجرّد آية قرآنية ؟ أم هل اعتبر المسلمون أنَّ نظريّة الفداء ‏تسقط بطبيعتها إنْ لم ترتكز علي أساس متين بعد النقد الصارم الذي وُجّه إلي ‏عقيدتي التثليث والتجسّد ؟ "( المسيح في كشمير. د. فريز صموئيل ص139-140 ). ‏ 

‏ (4) وقال عبد الرحمن سليم البغدادي الذي كان عراقيًا وُلد وعاش ومات في بغداد ‏‏(1832‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏1911)، وكان رئيسًا لمحكمتها التجارية وانتخب نائبًا في المجلس ‏العثماني " ( َمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ ) لا يُفهم منها أنَّ المسيح لم يمتْ قطّ، بل هو ‏نصّ صريح في أنَّ القتل والصلب لم يقعا علي ذاته من اليهود فقط ". ربما يقصد ‏ 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

علي أيدي الرومان( المرجع السابق ص 141 ).‏ 

‏ (5) وقال الأستاذ نبيل الفضل " إنَّ عملية الصلب لا يهمّ أنْ تكون ‎ ‎ علي عمود رأسي ‏وآخر أفقي كما في الصليب، بل قد تكون علي عمود رأسي فقط. وصلب ‎ ‎ المسيح ‏ربما كان علي صليب ذي عمودين رأسي وأفقي، أو ربما علي عمود رأسي فقط‏، فإنْ كان المسيح قد ُصلب علي عمود رأسي فقط، فإن تعبير( صلب المسيح ) ‏يكون تعبيرًا غير ‎ ‎ كامل. فتعبير صلب يجوز في حالة وجود عمود رأسي وأفقي، ‏فإنْ كان عمود واحد فالأدق أنْ يكون التعبير هو ( تعليق المسيح ) لا ( صلب المسيح )‏‏. ورغم أنَّ الحالتين تؤدّيان إلي الوفاة بالاختناق، إلا أنَّ هذا يذكّرنا بقول القرآن ‏‏( وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ ) "(" هل بشّر المسيح بمحمد " نبيل فضل. رياض الريس للكتب والنشر. لندن ص 72-73؛ قبر المسيح في كشمير ص 142 ).‏ ‎ ‎ 

‏ (6) وقال المفكر والفيلسوف الدكتور فؤاد حسنين على أستاذ الفلسفة " قتلوه وما ‏قتلوه ، صلبوه وما ‎ ‎ صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم. قتلوا الجسد وما قتلوا الكلمة، صلبوا ‏الجسد وصعدت الروح إلي ‎ ‎ خالقها 000" . ثم تحدّث عن محاكمات المسيح وكلماته ‏علي الصليب وإستهزاء اليهود به ثم‏ ‎ ‎ قال " أسلم يسوع روحه فصعدت إلي ربها ‏راضية مرضية " وتحدّث عن صلب المسيح وموته ‎ ‎ باستفاضة وكذلك عن دفنه حتى ‏وصل إلي قيامته من الموت فقال " وموت المسيح علي الصليب ‎ ‎ ليس هو معجزة ‏المسيحيّة. والعكس هو الصحيح أعني قيامة المسيح من بين الموتي " إلي أنْ ختم ‏مقاله بقوله " إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ 000إلخ "( جريدة أخبار اليوم في 22/4/1970 ).‏ 

‏ (7) وكذلك تبني السيد أحمد ديدات وناشر كتبه السيد على الجوهري لقول الفرقة ‏القاديانية التي تعتقد أنّ المسيح صُلِبَ علي الصليب ولكنّه لم يمتْ عليه بل أُغْمَي 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 51 -‏ 

عليه وأُنْزِلَ من علي الصليب حّيًا ( أنظر كتاب " صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء " أحمد ديدات ترجمة عـلي الجوهري )!! ‏ 

‏ (8) بل وقال الأمير شكيب أرسلان في كتابه " حاضر العالم " : " قال درنغم ( أحد ‏المستشرقين ): فقول القرآن ( وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ) يذكّرنا بأقوال العهد الجديد 000 إننا ‏لو فرضنا وجوب أخذ هذه الآية علي ظاهرها فلا مانع من ذلك حسب عقيدة ‏الكنيسة نفسها، لأنَّ آباء الكنيسة ما زالوا يقولون، إنَّه ليس ابن الله هو الذي صلبه ‏اليهود، وأماتوه علي الصليب، وإنما الطبيعة البشرية في المسيح. وهكذا لا يكون ‏اليهود قتلوا كلمة الله الأبديّة، ولكن يكونون قتلوا الرجل الذي يشبهها، واللحم ‏والدم المتجسّدين في بطن مريم ".‏ 

‏ " وقال ( المستشرق ) : فلا يكون القرآن فيما قاله بشأن الصلب إلا مؤيدًا عقيدة ‏الكنيسة الكبري، وهي أنَّ في المسيح طبيعتين: إلهيّة وبشريّة، وأنَّ القتل وقع ‏علي الطبيعة البشريّة فقط 00 " . وقال الأمير أرسلان معلقًا " ولا نريد أنْ نفرغ من ‏هذه المسألة بدون أنْ نُعلّق علي بعض الملاحظات علي ما قاله درنغم فيها. فأمّا ‏ذهابه أنّ مراد القرآن بالآية الكريمة : ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ) إنما ‏هو وقوع القتل علي الجسد فقط، وأنَّ الله بعد ذلك رفعه إليه، (فأن له وجها ‏وجيهاً) لا سيما وأنَّ آية أخرى : " { إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } تعزز هذا الرأي " ( كتاب " مقدمة في نشأة الكتابات الدفاعية بين الإسلام والمسيحية " حسني يوسف الأطير: ص 25- 28 ). ‏ 

‏ (9) وقال الإمام محسن فاني في كتابه الدابستاني في القرن التاسع للهجرة " أنه ‏عندما قبض اليهود علي عيسي، بصقوا علي وجهه المبارك ولطموه ثم أنَّ بيلاطس ‏حاكم اليهود جلده حتى أنَّ جسمه من رأسه إليى قدمه صار واحدًا 000 ولما رأي ‏بيلاطس من إصرار اليهود علي صلب عيسي وقتله قال " أني بريء من دم هذا ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 52 -‏ 

الرجل وأغسل يدي من دمه " ، " فوضعوا الصليب على كتف عيسى وساقوه ‏للصلب "( عن كتاب " إنجيل برنابا في ضوء العقل والدين " لعوض سمعان ص 110 ). ‏ 

‏(10) وقال الكاتب الإسلامي المعروف خالد محمد خالد ، بعد أنْ تكلّم في فصل ‏كامل عن محاكمات المسيح: " لقد كان الصليب الكبير الذي أعدّه المجرمون ‏للمسيح يتراءى له دومًا " . " المسيح قد حمل الصليب من أجل السلام " ." الصليب ‏الذي حمله المسيح سيف أراد اليهود أنْ يقضوا علي ابن الإنسان ورائد الحق " . ‏ 

‏ ثم قال " وأريد للمسيح أنْ تنتهي حياته الطاهرة علي صورة تشبه الأحقاد الملتوية‏، الملتاثة. لخراف إسرائيل الضالة "( كتاب " معًا علي الطريق محمد والمسيح " ص 34 و 181 ).‏ 

‏ (11) ونقل الكاتب محمود أبو ريه فقرات كاملة من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة خاصة ‏بكلام المسيح قبل صلبه مباشرة وكلام المسيح وهو معلق على الصليب وعند قيامته ‏‏. وذلك كحقيقة تاريخية( كتابه " محمد والمسيح أخوان " ص 46 ).‏ 

‏ (12) ويرى د. محمد أحمد خلف الله (في كتابه الفن القصصي في القرآن الكريم) ‏أنّ القصة القرآنيّة لم يُقصد بها التاريخ، ولكن العظة والاعتبار ولذلك يُهمل الزمان ‏والمكان، وهي تمثّل الصور الذهنيّة للعقليّة العربيّة في ذلك الوقت ولا يلزم أنْ ‏يكون هذا هو الحق والواقع ومن حقنا أنْ نبحث وندقّق. وهذا هو ما كتبه بالنص:‏ 

‏+ " يدلنا الاستقراء علي أنَّ ظواهر كثيرة من ظاهرات الحريّة الفنيّة توجد في ‏القرآن الكريم، ونستطيع أنْ نعرض عليك منها في هذا الموقف ما يلي:‏ 

‏1 - إهمال القرآن حين يقصّ لمقومات التاريخ من زمان ومكان 000 " . ‏ 

‏2 - اختياره لبعض الأحداث دون البعض، فلم يعنِ القرآن بتصوير الأحداث 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 53 -‏ 

الدائرة حول شخص أو الحاصلة في أمة تصويرًا تامًا كاملاً ، وإنما كان يكتفي ‏باختيار ما يساعده علي الوصول إلي أغراضه.‏ 

‏3 - كما لا يهتم بالترتيب الزمني أو الطبيعي في إيراد الأحداث وتصويرها وإنما ‏كان يخالف هذا الترتيب ويتجاوزه . ‏ 

‏4 - إسناده بعض الأحداث لأناس بأعينهم في موطن ثم إسناده نفس الأحداث لغير ‏الأشخاص في موطن آخر .‏ 

‏5 - إنطاقه الشخص الواحد في الموقف الواحد عبارات مختلفة حين يكرّر القصة .‏ 

‏6 - وجود مواقف جديدة لم تحدث في سياق القصة التي تصور أحداثًا وقعت ‏انتهت . " القرآن يجري في فنه البياني علي أساس ما كانت تعتقد العرب وتتخيّل، ‏لا علي ما هو الحقيقة العقليّة ولا علي ما هو الواقع العمليّ " .‏ 

‏ " إنَّ المعاني التاريخية ليست مما بُلّغَ علي أنَّه دين يُتّبَع، وليست من مقاصد ‏القرآن في شئ، ومن هنا أهمل القرآن مقوّمات التاريخ من زمان ومكان وترتيب ‏للأحداث 00 إنَّ قصد القرآن من هذه المعاني إنما هو العظة والعبرة أي في ‏الخروج بها من الدائرة التاريخيّة إلى الدائرة الدينيّة. ومعني ذلك أنَّ المعاني ‏التاريخيّة من حيث هي معانٍ تاريخيّة لا تُعْتَبَر جزءًا من الدين أو عنصرًا من ‏عناصره المكوّنة له. ومعني هذا أيضًا أنَّ قيمتها التاريخيّة ليست مما حماه القرآن ‏الكريم ما دام لم يقصده.‏ 

‏ " إنَّ ما بالقصص القرآني من مسائل تاريخيّة ليست إلا الصور الذهبيّة لما يعرفه ‏المعاصرون للنبي من التاريخ، وما يعرفه هؤلاء لا يَلْزَم أنْ يكون الحق والواقع، ‏كما لا يُلْزِم القرآن أنْ يُصَحّح هذه المسائل أو يردّها إلي الحق والواقع، لأنَّ القرآن ‏الكريم، كان يجئ في بيانه المعجز علي ما يعتقد العرب، وتعتقد البيئة ويعتقد ‏المخاطبون. ويضيف الكاتب أيضًا :‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 54 -‏ 

" إنّ القرآن الكريم لا يطلب الإيمان برأي معين في هذه المسائل التاريخيّة. ومن ‏هنا يُصْبِح من حقّنا أو من حقّ القرآن علينا أنْ نُفْسِح المجال أمام العقل البشريّ ‏ليبحث ويدقّق، وليس عليه بأس في أنْ ينتهي من هذه البحوث إلي ما يُخَالِف هذه ‏المسائل، ولن تكون مخالفة لما أراده الله أو لما قصد إليه القرآن لأنَّ الله لم يردْ ‏تعليمنا التاريخ، ولأنَّ القصص القرآنيّ لم يقصدْ إلا الموعظة والعبرة وما شابههما ‏من مقاصد وأغراض. ونوجز ما سبق فيما يلي: ‏ 

‏ 1 - القصة القرآنية ، قصة لا تتوافر فيها مقومات التاريخ، ولم يكنْ هدفها التاريخ ‏بل العظة والاعتبار. وهي ما يعرفه المعاصرون للنبيّ من تاريخ، ولا يلزم أنْ ‏يكون هذا هو الحق والواقع.‏ 

‏ 2 - هناك أقوال جاءت علي لسان بعض الأشخاص، لم ينطقوا بها بل القرآن ‏أنطقها علي لسانهم.‏ 

‏ 3 - القرآن لا يطلب منا الإيمان برأي معين في هذه المسائل التاريخيّة ومن حقّنا ‏أو من حقّ القرآن علينا أنْ نبحث ونفتّش لمعرفة الحدث التاريخيّ كما وقع ‏ومخالفتنا للقصة القرآنيّة لا يمسْ القرآن.‏ 

‏ وإذا طبّقنا هذه المبادئ علي حادثة صلب المسيح نري:‏ 

‏ + أنَّ اليهود لم يقولوا أنَّ المسيح هو رسول الله، وإن القول " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " ‏هو ما يعرفه بعض المعاصرين.‏ 

‏ + إنّ القرآن لا يطلب منّا الإيمان بعدم قتل وصلب المسيح. إذا رأينا من الكتب ‏المقدّسة أو من التاريخ ما يُؤكّد حقيقة صلب وموت المسيح، فالواجب علينا أو من ‏حق القرآن علينا أنْ نُؤمن بذلك، ولهذا فالمسيح قد صُلِبَ ومات علي الصليب.‏ 

‏ " إن القرآن لم يقصد إلي التاريخ من حيث هو تاريخ إلا في النادر الذي لا حكم ‏له، وأنَّه علي العكس من ذلك عمد إلي إبهام مقومات التاريخ من زمان ومكان " . ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 55 -‏ 

‏ " إنَّ وصف عيسي بأنَّه رسول الله في قول اليهود الذي حكاه عنهم القرآن في ‏قوله تعالي: { وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ }، لا يمكن أنْ يُفهم ‏علي أنَّه قد صدر حقًا من اليهود، فهم لم ينطقوا بهذا الوصف وإنما القرآن هو الذي ‏أنطقهم به، ذلك لأنَّ وصفه بالرسالة ليس إلا التسليم بأنَّه رسول الله وهم لم يسلّموا ‏بهذا، ولو سلّموا بهذا لأصبحوا مسيحيّين، ولما كان بينهم وبينه أي لون من ألوان ‏العداء، ولما كان قُتل وصُلب. إنَّ اليهود إنما يتهمون عيسي بالكذب، ويُنكرون ‏عليه أنَّه رسول الله، ويذكرونه بالشرّ، ويقولون إنَّه ابن زنا وأنَّ أمه زانية. يقول ‏اليهود كلّ هذا وأكثر منه، ومن هنا لم يستطعْ العقل الإسلاميّ أنْ يُسَلّم بأنَّ وصف ‏عيسي بأنّضه رسول الله قد صدر حقًا من اليهود" .‏ 

‏ " مصادر القصص القرآني في الغالب هي العقليّة العربيّة، فالقرآن لم يبعدْ عنها ‏إلا القليل النادر، ومن هنا جاءت فكرة الأقدمين القائلة: إن القرآن ليس إلا ‏أساطير الأولين ، وذلك لأنهم نظروا فوجدوا الشخصيات القصصية والأحداث ‏القصصية مما يعرفون "(" الفن القصصي في القرآن " محمد أحمد خلف الله مع شرح وتعليق خليل عبد الكريم، وكتاب " قبر المسيح في كشمير " د. صموئيل فريز 151-152 ). ‏ 

‏ (13) الأستاذ على الجوهري : والذي ترجم عددًا من كتب السيد أحمد ديدات ‏والتعليق عليها، وكان رأيه في قضية موت المسيح، كما بينّا في الفصل السابق، ‏هو كالآتي : " إذا لم يكن معني قوله سبحانه وتعالي : ولكن شبه لهم هو إلقاء شبه ‏المسيح علي شخص آخر غيره، فما هو معناها؟ هل لها معني آخر؟، وما هو هذا ‏المعني الأخير؟ ثم يركّز بعد ذلك علي القول بعدم موت المسيح علي الصليب ‏وإنزاله من علي الصليب حيًا، مغمي عليه( أنظر تعليقه علي كتاب " أخطر مناظرات العصر، هل مات المسيح علي الصليب" )!!!‏ 

‏ وقد تصوّر بذلك أنَّه حلّ مشكلتين الأولي عدم تاريخيّة ومعقوليّة ومنطقيّة إلقاء ‏شبه المسيح علي آخر ، والثانية هي إبطال عقيدة الفداء بدم المسيح.‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

الفصل الرابع 
أصل فكرة الشبه في صلب المسيح ‏ 
في الفكر الغنوسي الوثني ‏ 
‏ 1 - هل كان هناك مسيحيون عبر التاريخ القديم القريب من عهد ‏المسيح من ‎ ‎ أنكر صلب المسيح أم لا ؟‏ 

‏ والإجابة هي لا، ولكن كان هناك جماعة وثنيّة تُسمّى بالخياليّة وبالغنوسيّة ‏ويُسمّى أتباعها بالخياليّين والغنوسيّين ويُسمّى فكرها بالخياليّة أو الشبحيّة، قالت أنَّ ‏المسيح كان إلهًا فقط ولم يكن له جسد وطبيعة الإنسان، بل كأن شبحًا وخيالاً، ‏ظهر في هيئة وشبه ومنظر الإنسان ولم يكن له جسد فيزيائي من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ ‏‏!! ولذا فقد كانت عمليّة صلبه مُجرّد مظهر وشبه، شُبّه للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب، ‏صُلِبَ مظهريًا ، بدا وكأنَّه يُصْلَب، عُلِّق علي الصليب وبدا للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏ودُفِنَ في القبر ولكنه خرج ككائن من نور لأنَّه هو نور وروح محض !!! وعندما ‏خرج من القبر ككائن من نور كانت قدماه علي الأرض ورأسه تخترق السماء !!!!‏ 

‏ فما هي الغنوسية ، أو الخيالية ؟ ومن هم هؤلاء الغنوسيون ؟ 

‏(1) الغنوسية (†) هي حركة وثنيّة مسيحيّة ترجع جذورها إلي ما قبل المسيحيّة بعدة ‏قرون. وكان أتباعها يخلطون بين الفكر الإغريقي - الهيلينتسي - والمصري ‏القديم مع التقاليد الكلدانيّة والبابليّة والفارسيّة (خاصة الزردشتيّة التي أسّسها الحكيم 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(†) وتعني الغـنوسية – Geosticism " حب المعرفـة " ومنها " Genostic " – غـنوسي – محب المعرفة. من كلمة " Gnosis " اليونانية وتعني " المعرفـة " وهي عـبارة عن مدارس وشيع عـديدة تؤمن بمجموعات عـديدة من الآلهة. وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق معهم!! ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 57 -‏ 

الفارسي ذردشت (630-553 ق م) وكذلك اليهوديّة، خاصة فكر جماعة الأثينيّين ‏‏(الأتقياء) وما جاء في كتابهم " الحرب بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلام "، والفلسفات ‏والأسرار والديانات الثيوصوفية (1) . وذلك إلي جانب ما سُمّي بالأفلاطونيّة الحديثة، ‏التي كانت منتشرة في دول حوض البحر المتوسط في القرن الأوّل. بل ويرى ‏بعض العلماء أنَّ كلّ أصول الغنوسيّة موجودة عند أفلاطون (2) لذا يقول العلامة ‏ترتليان (نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي) " أنا آسف من كل قلبي لأنَّ أفلاطون صار ‏منطلق كل الهراطقة " (3) ‏ 

‏ وكانوا ينظرون للمادة علي أنَّها شر ّ! وآمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة، فقالوا ‏أنَّه في البدء كان الإله السامي غير المعروف وغير المدرك الذي هو روح مطلق، ‏ولم تكن هناك المادة، هذا الإله الصالح أخرج، إنبثق منه، أخرج من ذاته، عدد ‏من القوات الروحيّة ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات (‏ Aeons ‏)، هذه ‏القوات المنبثقة من الإله السامي كان لها أنظمة مختلفة وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات ‏وأوصاف مختلفة (4) . وتُكوّن هذه الأيونات مع الإله السامي البليروما (‏ Pleroma ‏)‏، أو الملء الكامل، دائرة الملء الإلهي. وأنَّ هذا الإله السامي الذي أخرج العالم ‏الروحي من ذاته لم يخلق شيء.‏ 

‏ ومن هذه الأيونات قام أحدهم ويدعى صوفيا (‏ Sophia ‏)، أي الحكمة الذي بثق، ‏أخرج، من ذاته كائنًا واعيًا هو الذي خلق المادة والعوالم الفيزيقية، وخلق كل ‏شيء علي صورته، هذا الكائن لم يُعرف شيء عن أصوله فتصوّر أنَّه الإله الوحيد ‏والمطلق، ثم إتّخذ الجوهر الإلهي الموجود وشكله في أشكال عديدة ، لذا يدعي 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) See Pre-Christian Gnosticism Edwin M. Yamac chi pp. 21-27 & The Secret Books of the Egy. Gmo. Jeams Doresse. 

(2) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.). 

(3) Tertullian A Treatise on The Soul. 

(4) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.). 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 58 -‏ 

أيضًا بالديمورجس (‏ Demiurgos ‏)، أي نصف الخالق. فالخليقة مكوّنة من نصف ‏روحيّ لا يعرفه هذا الديمورجس، نصف الخالق ولا حكامه (5). ‏ 

‏ ومن هنا فقد آمنوا أنَّ الإنسان مكوّن من عنصرين عنصر إلهي هو المنبثق من ‏الجوهر الإلهي للإله السامي يشيرون إليه رمزيًا بالشرارة الإلهيّة، وعنصر ماديّ ‏طبيعيّ فانيّ. ويقولون أنَّ البشريّة بصفة عامة تجهل الشرارة الإلهيّة التي بداخلها ‏بسبب الإله الخالق الشرير وارخوناته (حكامه). وعند الموت تتحرّر الشرارة ‏الإلهيّة بالمعرفة، ولكن إنْ لم يكن هناك عمل جوهريّ من المعرفة تندفع الروح، ‏أو هذه الشرارة الإلهيّة، عائدة في أجساد أخري داخل الآلام وعبوديّة العالم (6) . ‏ 

‏ وأعتقد بعضهم بالثنائية (‏ Dualism ‏) الإلهيّة أي بوجود إلهَين متساويَين في القوة ‏في الكون؛ إله الخير، الذي خلق كل الكائنات الروحيّة السمائيّة، وإله الشرّ الذي ‏خلق العالم وكل الأشياء الماديّة !! وربطوا بين إله الشر وإله العهد القديم!! وقالوا ‏إنَّ المعركة بين الخير والشرّ هي معركة بين مملكة النور ضد مملكة الظلمة!!‏ 

‏ وأعتقد بعضهم أنَّ إله الخير خلق الروح وقد وضعها إله الشر في مستوي أدني ‏في سجن الجسد الماديّ الشرير. وهكذا فإنَّ هدف البشريّة هو الهروب من سجن ‏الجسد الماديّ الشرير والعودة إلي اللاهوت أو التوحّد مع إله الخير !!‏ 

‏ ولذا فقد نادوا بوجود مجموعة من التعاليم السريّة الخاصّة جدًا والتي زعموا أنَّ ‏المسيح قد كشفها وعلّمها لتلاميذه ربما لسوء فهمهم لآيات مثل " وَبِأَمْثَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِثْلِ هَذِهِ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ حَسْبَمَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَسْمَعُوا. وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ. وَأَمَّا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فَكَانَ يُفَسِّرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. " ( مر 4/33-34 )، و " لَكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ وَلَكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ وَلاَ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(5) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism. 

(6) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 59 -‏ 

بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا " ( 1كو2/6-7 ) (7) . ‏ 

‏ هذه التعاليم السريّة المزعومة كتبوها في كتب ونسبوها لرسل المسيح وتلاميذه ‏وبعضهم نسب لقادتهم وذلك اعتمادًا علي ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ. " ‏‏( يو20/30-31 ) و " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ. " ( يو21/25 ) (8) . ‏ 

‏ يقول القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حاليًا) " أولئك الذين يتبعون ‏فالتنتينوس (ق 2م) يستخدمون الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بوفرة لشرح أفكارهم التي ‏سنبرهن أنّها خاطئة كليّة بواسطة نفس الإنجيل " (9) .‏ 

‏ (2) كما سُمِّيَت هذه الهرطقة أيضًا بالدوسيتية (‏ Docetism ‏) ، والتي تعني في ‏اليونانية "‏ Doketai ‏ "، من التعبير " ‏ dokesis ‏ " و " ‏ dokeo ‏ " والذي يعني " يبدو ‏‏" ، " يظهر " ، " يُري " ، وتعني الخيالية "‏ phantomism ‎ ‏ ". فقد آمنوا أنَّ المسيح ‏كان مُجرّد خيال وشبح (‏ phantom ‏)، وأنَّه أحد الآلهة العلويّة وقد نزل علي ‏الأرض في جسد خياليّ وليس فيزيائيّ، ماديّ، حقيقيّ، إنَّه روح إلهيّ ليس له ‏لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم، أنْ يتّخذ ‏جسدًا من المادة التي هي شرّ في نظرهم ! لذا قالوا أنَّه نزل في صورة وشبه إنسان ‏وهيئة بشر دون أنْ يكون كذلك، جاء في شكل إنسان دون أنْ يكون له مكوّنات ‏الإنسان من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، جاء في " شبه جسد " و " هيئة الإنسان "، وقالوا ‏أنَّه لم يكنْ يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام، ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو الشرب 000 إلخ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(7) Robert Jonse Heresiess & Schisms in Early Church. 

(8) Ibid. 

(9) Irenaeus against Heresies. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 60 -‏ 


ــــــــــ 

‏-63-‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

‏وأنَّه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرًا بذلك تحت هيئة بشريّة غير حقيقيّة. وشبّهوا ‏جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فإنَّ النور وشعاع الشمس يمكن لهما أنْ يخترقا ‏لوحًا من الزجاج دون أنْ يكسرا هذا اللوح " . كان مجرد خيال (10) . ‏ 

‏ جاء في أحد كتبهم والذي يُسمّى بـ " أعمال يوحنا " (11) ، أنَّ المسيح عندما كان ‏يسير علي الأرض لم يكنْ يترك أثرًا لأقدامه وعندما كان يوحنا يُحاول الإمساك به ‏كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكنْ له جسد حقيقيّ. وكانت ‏طبيعة جسده متغيّرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون لينًا وأخري جامدًا ومرّة يكون ‏خاليًا تمامًا. كان بالنسبة لهم مُجرّد شبح وحياته علي الأرض خيال. وكان يظهر ‏بأشكال متعددة ويغيّر شكله كما يشاء وقتما يشاء !! أي كان روحًا إلهيًا وليس إنسانًا ‏فيزيقيًا (12) . ‏ 

‏ + وقال بعضهم أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا نفسيًا ‏ Psychic ‏ ، عقليًا ، وليس ماديُا. ‏ 

‏ + وقال بعض آخر أنَّه إتّخذ جسد نجميّ ‏ Sidereal ‏ .‏ 

‏ + وقال آخرون أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا ولكنه لم يُولَد حقيقة من امرأة (13) .‏ 

‏ وجميعهم لم يقبلوا فكرة أنَّه تألّم ومات حقيقة، بل قالوا أنَّه بدا وكأنَّه يتألّم وظهر ‏في الجلجثة كمجرّد رؤيا. وقد أشار إليهم القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (35 - ‏‏107) تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول وحذّر المؤمنين من أفكارهم الوثنيّة قائلا : " ‏إذا كان يسوع المسيح - كما زعم الملحدون الذين بلا إله - لم يتألّم إلاَّ في الظاهر ‏، وهم أنفسهم ليسوا سوي خيالات (بلا وجود حقيقيّ) فلماذا أنا مكبّل بالحديد " (14) ، ‏‏" وهو إنما إحتمل الآلام لأجلنا لكي ننال الخلاص، تألّم حقًا وقام حقًا، وآلامه لم 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 206 (10) Irenaeus against Heresies. 1:24 ; 2 

(11) See NT Apocrypha Vol. 2. 

(12) Robert Jonse Heresiess & Schisms in Early Church. 

(13) Catholic Enc. Docetism. 

(14) رسالته إلي ترالس 10:1. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 61 -‏ 

‏ تكن خيالاً، كما إدّعي بعض غير المؤمنيين، الذين ليسوا سوي خيالات " (15) ، " لو ‏أنّ ربنا صنع ما صنعه في الخيال، لا غير، لكانت قيودي أيضًا خيالاً " (16) .‏ 

‏ (4) كما كان لهذه الجماعات، أيضًا، اعتقادات أخري في المسيح، فقالوا أنَّ ‏المسيح الإله نزل علي يسوع الإنسان وقت العماد وفارقه علي الصليب، وقالوا ‏أيضًا أنَّ المسيح الإله والحكمة الإله نزلا علي يسوع واتحدا به وفارقاه أيضًا عند ‏الصليب !! أي أنَّ الذي صُلِبَ، من وجهة نظرهم هو المسيح الإنسان وليس ‏المسيح الإله !!! وفيما يلي أفكار قادتهم :‏ 

‏ 1 - فالنتينوس (حوالي 137م) : وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُوْلَدْ من العذراء ولكن ‏جسده الهوائي مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي: وقد ظهر في النصف الأوّل من ‏القرن الثاني ونادى بوجود ثلاثين إلهًا، وقال أنَّ الإله فيتوس ( أي العمق ) ولد ‏ثمانية أيونات، ومنهم وُلد عشرة ومن العشرة وُلد إثنا عشر ذكرًا وأنثى، وولد ‏سيغا ( أي الصمت )، من هذا الإله فيتوس، ومن سيغا وُلد الكلمة، كما قال أنَّ ‏كمال الآلهة هو كائن " أنثي - ذكر " يُدعي الحكمة، وهو المسيح (18) !!‏ 

‏ وقال أنَّ المسيح لم يتّخذْ جسدًا إنسانيًا حقيقيًا بل إتّخذ هيئة الجسد، مظهر الجسد ‏وهيئة الإنسان لأنَّه لا يمكن أنْ يأخذ جسد من المادة التي هي شرّ بحسب اعتقاده ! إتّخذ جسدًا سمائيًا وأثيريًا، وهو، حسب قوله لم يُولد من العذراء ولكن جسده ‏الهوائيّ مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي (19) !!‏ 

‏ 2 - كيرنثوس وقوله بصلب يسوع الإنسان دون المسيح الإله: وقال كيرنثوس ‏الذي كان معاصرًا للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، والذي يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنَّه ‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(15) رسالته إلي أزمير ( سميرنا ) 2. 

(16) المرجع السابق 4: 2. 

(17) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي " العظات 6: 17-18. 

(18) تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 207 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 62-‏ 

كان متعلمًا بحكمة المصريّين " أنَّ العالم لم يخلقه الإله السامي، ولكن خلقته قوّة ‏معيّنة منفصلة بعيدًا عنه وعلي مسافة من هذا المبدأ الذي هو سامي علي الكون ‏ومجهول من الذي فوق الكلّ. وقال أنَّ يسوع لم يُولد من عذراء، وإنما وُلد كابن ‏طبيعي ليوسف ومريم بحسب ناموس الميلاد البشريّ وقال أنَّه كان أبرّ وأحكم ‏وأسمي من البشر الآخرين، وعند معموديّته نزل عليه المسيح (الإله) من فوق ‏من الحاكم السامي ونادى بالآب غير المعروف وصنع معجزات. ثم رحل المسيح ‏‏(الإله) أخيرًا من يسوع وتألّم وقام ثانية، بينما ظلّ المسيح (الإله) غير قابل للألم ‏لأنَّه كان كائنًا روحيًا" (20) . ‏ 

‏ أي من، وجهة نظره، أنَّ الذي تألّم علي الصليب هو يسوع المسيح، عيسي، ‏أمّا المسيح الإله فلم يتألّم لأنَّه غير قابل للألم كإله. ‏ 

‏ 3- سترنيوس (‏ Saturnius ‏) وقوله أنَّ المسيح كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون ‏شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا : وقال سترنيوس أنَّ " الآب غير المعروف من الكلّ " ‏خلق الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، الذين كانوا من سلالات شريرة وخيرة، وخلق ‏الرياسات والقوات، ثم قام سبعة من رؤساء الملائكة بخلق الكون والبشرية أيضًا. ‏وقال أنَّ إله اليهود هو أحد رؤساء الملائكة السبعة، هؤلاء الذين خلقوا الكون، ‏وكان معاديًا للآب، وقد جاء المسيح المخلّص ليدمّر إله اليهود هذا ويحارب ‏الأرواح التي تؤيّده مستشهدًا بقول القديس يوحنا الرسول بالروح " لأَجْلِ هَذَا أُظْهِرَ ابْنُ اللهِ لِكَيْ يَنْقُضَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْلِيسَ. " ( 1يو3/8 )، لأنَّه اعتقد أنَّ الشيطان هو ‏إله اليهود، وأنَّ المسيح كان كائنًا روحيًا وقد بدا وكأنَّه إنسان (21) . ‏ 

‏ وقال أنَّ " المخلّص كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا، ‏وأنَّه جاء ليدمّر إله اليهود، الذي كان واحدًا من الملائكة، ويخلّص الذين يؤمنون به " (22) .‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(20) Irenaeus against Heresies. 1:26 . 

(21) Jesus after the Gospels: Robert M. Grant P. 45-46. 

(22) Ibid 30.


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

4 - جماعة السزيان أو فايتس وقولهم بصلب يسوع دون المسيح والحكمة: ‏نادت هذه الجماعة في القرن الثاني الميلادي " أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ من العذراء بعمل الإله ‏يادابوس وكان أحكم وأطهر وأبرّ من كلِّ البشر الآخرين. ثم إتّحد المسيح (الإله) ‏مع الحكمة ونزلا عليه (علي يسوع)، وهكذا تَكَوّن يسوع المسيح. ويؤكّدون أنَّ ‏كثيرين من تلاميذه لم يعرفوا بنزول المسيح عليه. ولكن عندما نزل المسيح علي ‏يسوع بدأ يعمل معجزات ويُشفي ويُعلن الآب غير المعروف ويُعلن نفسه صراحة ‏أنَّه ابن الإنسان الأوّل (الإله) (23) . فغضبت القوات و ( الإله يادابوس ) والد يسوع لهذه ‏الأعمال وعملوا علي تحطيمه، وعندما اُقتيد لهذا الغرض ( الصلب ) يقولون أنَّ ‏المسيح نفسه مع الحكمة رحلا منه إلي حيث الأيون غير الفاسد بينما صُلِبَ يسوع‏‏. ولكن المسيح لم ينسي يسوعه فأنزل عليه قوّة من فوق فأقامته ثانية في الجسد ‏الذي يدعونه حيوانيّ أو روحانيّ ثمّ أرسل العناصر الدنيويّة ثانية إلي العالم. ‏وعندما رأي تلاميذه أنَّه قام، لم يُدركوا، ولا حتي يسوع نفسه، مَنْ الذي أقامه ‏ثانية من الموت. والخطأ الذي وقع فيه التلاميذ أنَّهم تصوّروا أنَّه قام في جسد ‏ماديّ غير عالمين أنَّ " إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ " ( اكو15/50 ) (24) .‏ 

‏ 5 – ماركيون : وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ‏ولا حتى مظهر هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائية وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها ‏بحسب الظاهر إلي موته علي الصليب: وعلّم ماركيون، المولود حوالي سنة ‏‏120م ، بوجود إلهَين، الإله العظيم السامي أو الإله المحبّ، وهذا الإله كان غير ‏معروف من العالم ومخفيًا عن عينيه لأنَّه لا صلة له بالعالم وليس هو الخالق له. ‏أمّا الإله الثاني فأقل من الأول درجة وهو إله عادل ولكن سريع الغضب ومنتقم ‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(23) الإنسان الأول في عـقيدتهم هو النور الأول في الأعـماق، أبو الكل – الإله. 

(24) Iren. B. I. 30:12-13. Robert M. Grant Gnosticism. 

ــــــــــ 

‏-64-‏ 

يحارب ويسفك دم أعدائه بلا رحمة ولا شفقة، وهو الذي خلق العالم واختار منه ‏شعبًا هو شعب إسرائيل ليكون شاهدًا له وأعطى له الناموس. وعاقب بشدة ‏وصرامة الذين تعدُّوا علي هذا الناموس، وترك بقيّة الشعوب الأخري فريسة للمادة ‏والوثنيّة. وكان هذا الإله، إله اليهود يجهل تمامًا وجود الإله السامي المحبّ الذي ‏ظلّ غير معروف حتي ظهر المسيح في بلاد اليهوديّة في هيئة بشرية، وبدأ يُعلن ‏للبشر السر ّ العظيم عن الإله السامي المحبّ الذي يجهله البشر وإله اليهود (25) !!‏ 

‏ وقال إنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ولا حتي مظهر ‏هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائيّة وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها بحسب الظاهر ‏إلي موته علي الصليب (26) !! ‏ 

‏ ونتيجة لاعتقاد هؤلاء الهراطقة بأنَّ المسيح كان مُجرّد شبح وخيال وأنَّه ظهر ‏علي الأرض في شكل وهيئة ومظهر الإنسان ولكنّه في حقيقته هو روح وخيال، ‏ظهر في مظهر الإنسان دون أنْ يكون إنسانًا ! جاء في شبه جسد ولكنّه لم يتّخذ ‏الجسد بل كان شبح وروح وخيال في شكل جسد !! فلما وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في الحقيقة لم يُصلب بل شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في الحقيقة غير ذلك !! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط، شُبِّه لهم !! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت !! ‏ 

‏ 6- باسيليدس وقوله بإلقاء شبه يسوع علي غيره لأنَّه قوّة غير ماديّة وعقل ‏الآب غير المولود فقد غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله :‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(25) Gnosticism a Sourse book of Heretical writings from the Early Church Period p. 44-45. 

تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 481-482 (26) Irenaeus against Heresies. 1:24 ; 2 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-65-‏ 

وكان أوّل من قال بإلقاء شِبْه يسوع علي غيره هو باسيليدس الذي تصوّر وجود ‏صراع بين الآلهة العديدة والذين كان أحدهم يسوع المسيح. وقد نقل عنه القديس ‏إريناؤس قوله: "وصنع الملائكة الذين يحتلون السماء السفلي المرئية لنا كل شئ ‏في العالم، وجعلوا لأنفسهم اختصاصات للأرض والأمم التي عليها، ولما أراد ‏رئيس هؤلاء، إله اليهود كما يعتقدون، أنْ يخضع الأمم الأخري لشعبه اليهود، ‏واعترضه وقاومه كلّ الرؤساء الآخرين بسبب العدواة التي كانت بين أمّته وكل ‏الأمم، ولمّا أدرك الآب غير المولود والذي لا اسم له أنّهم سيُدمّرون أرسل بِكْرَه ‏العقل (وهو الذي يُدعي المسيح) ليُخلّص من يُؤمن به، من قوّة هؤلاء الذين ‏صنعوا العالم. فظهر علي الأرض كإنسان لأمم هذه القوات وصنع معجزات. ‏وهو لم يمتْ بل أُجبر سمعان القيرواني علي حمل صليبه وألقي شَبْهَه عليه ‏واعتقدوا أنَّه يسوع فصُلِبَ بخطأٍ وجهلٍ . وإتّخذ هو شكل سمعان القيرواني ‏ووقف جانبًا يضحك عليهم. ولأنَّه قوّة غير مادي وعقل الآب غير المولود فقد ‏غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله" (27) .‏ 

‏ 7 ـ سر الصليب في أعمال يوحنا : قالوا في الكتاب الذي أسموه " أعمال يوحنا ‏‏" (28) والذي يرجع إلي القرن الثاني الميلادي، في عبارات صوفيّة غامضة جدًا أنَّ ‏المسيح تألّم دون أنْ يتألّم وصُلِبَ دون أنْ يُصْلَب وطُعِنَ بالحربة دون أنْ يسيل ‏منه دمًا وماء، عُلِّقَ علي صليب من خشب وصليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، كان ‏علي الصليب بين الجموع المحتشدة وفي نفس الوقت مع يوحنا علي الجبل : " ‏بعد أنْ رقص الرب معنا هكذا يا أحبائي خرج ونحن كمذهولين أو مستغرقين في ‏النوم وهربنا هذه الطريق أو تلك ولم أتأخر بآلامه، بل هربت إلي جبل الزيتون ‏بكيت لما حدث، وعندما عُلِّق (علي الصليب) يوم الجمعة في الساعة السادسة ‏من النهار حلّت الظلمة علي كل الأرض ( مر15/23 ). ثم وقف ربّي وسط الكهف ‏وأناره 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(27) Ibid. b. 1:24: 3-4. 

(28) Acts of John 97-98. 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-66-‏ 

وقال: يا يوحنا إني مصلوب ومطعُون بالحربة والقصبة ( مر 15/19 ) ومُعطي ‏الخل والمرّ لأشرب ( متى 27/34 ) بالنسبة للناس أسفل في أورشليم، ولكني أتحدث ‏إليك فإستمع لما أقوله: لقد وضعت في عقلك أنْ تصعد إلي هذا الجبل لكي تستمع ‏إلي ما يجب أنْ يتعلّمه تلميذ من معلّمه وإنسان من إله. وعندما قال ذلك أراني ‏صليب من نور مثبت جيدًا، وحول الصليب جمع عظيم، ليس له شكل واحد ‏‏000 ورأيت السيد نفسه فوق الصليب، ليس له شكل بل نوع من الصوت هذا ‏الصليب من نور يدعى أحيانًا اللوجوس وأحيانًا العقل وأحيانًا يسوع وأحيانًا ‏المسيح 00 " !! هذه الأقوال الصوفيّة الغامضة جدًا يدعونها أقوالاً سريّة لمن ‏أُعْطِي له أنْ يَفْهَم فقط !! ‏ 

‏ هذا الفكر الخيالي الوثنيّ الغامض كان أصحابه أفرادًا خارج حظيرة المسيحيّة ‏وقد رفضتهم الكنيسة وحاربت أفكارهم حتى اندثروا وإنْ كانت كتبهم وآثارهم ما ‏يزال الكثير منها بين أيدينا.‏ 

‏ والعجيب بل والغريب أنَّه عند ترجمة قوله " وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " نجده في الترجمة ‏يحمل نفس هذا الفكر الدوسيتي، فقد جاء في ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم للدكتور ‏أحمد زيدان والسيدة دينا زيدان والمعتمدة من مجمع البحوث الإسلاميّة :‏ 

And for their saying "we killed the Massiah Jesus the son of ‎ Mary. The Messenger of God "Yet they did not kill him nor ‎ crucify him but it was only made to appear to them so " ‎ 

‏ " ولكن هكذا بدا لهم فقط " ، " ولكن هكذا ظهر لهم " !!‏ 

‏ ويقول السيد يوسف علي في تفسيره لهذه الآية القرآنية :‏ 

The Docetae held that Christ never had a real physical or ‎ natural body, but only an apparent or phantom body, and ‎ that his Crucifixion was only apparent, not real. The ‎ Marcionite Gospel (about A. D.138) denied that Jesus was ‎ born, and merely said that he appeared in human form … ‎ 

‏ 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

The Quranic teaching is that Christ was not crucified nor killed ‎ by the Jews, notwithstanding certain apparent circumstances ‎ which produced that illusion in the' minds of some of his ‎ enemies : that disputations, doubts, and conjectures on such ‎ matters are vain; and that he was taken up to Allah . ‎ 

‏ وترجمته هكذا " قال الدوسيتيّون أنَّ المسيح لم يكنْ له أبدًا جسد فيزيائيّ حقيقيّ أو ‏طبيعيّ، ولكن فقط جسد مظهريّ أو شبح، وأنَّ صلبه كان مُجرّد صلب ظاهريّ، ‏وليس حقيقيّ، وأنكر الإنجيل الماركيوني (حوالي 138م) أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ وقد قال ‏أنَّه ظهر في مُجَرّد شكل بشريّ. ويقول التعليم القرآنيّ أنَّ اليهود لم يصلبوا ‏المسيح ولم يقتلوه ومع ذلك فقد أنتج ذلك الوهم في عقول بعض أعدائه ظروف ‏ظاهريّة معيّنة 000 " !!! ‏ 

أي أنَّ الترجمة الإنجليزية وتفسير السيد يوسف علي يُؤكّدان علي أنَّ نصّ آية الشبه ‏يعني نفس ما قاله الفكر الدوسيتيّ الغنوسيّ القائل بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ولم يُصْلَب بدا ‏لهم أنَّه يُصلَب ولكن لأنَّه روح وشبح وخيال، إله فقط وليس له جسد إنسان لذا بدا ‏لهم 

‏ ‎ ( Appeared to them ) ‎ ‏ أنَّه يُصلب " ‏ ‎ it was only made to appear to ‎ them so ‎ ‏ " !!!‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 68 -‏ 

الفصل الخامس ‏ 
إيمان الفرق الدوسيتية بصلب المسيح ‏ 
‏ إستغلّ البعض قول الهراطقة الدوسيتيين الغنوسيين بأنَّ المسيح إتّخذ جسدًا خياليًا‏، نجميًا، روحيًا، ولاهوتيًا ولم يتّخذ جسدًا فيزيائيًا ماديًا طبيعيًا، بل كان شبحًا ‏وخيالاً، ولذا فقد كانت عملية صلبه أيضًا عملية خياليّة مظهريّة، بمعنى أنَّه صُلِبَ ‏ظاهريًا، بدا للناظرين مصلوبًا علي الصليب ولكنه كان نورًا ومعلقًا أيضًا علي ‏صليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، وأنَّ بعضهم قال بصلب المسيح الإنسان وعدم صلب ‏المسيح الإنسان، أي صُلِبَ الناسوت وصَعَدَ اللاهوت. وقالوا أنَّه وجدت فرق ‏مسيحيّة قالت بعدم صلب المسيح، هكذا بعدم فهم، أو كمجرّد حجّة سوفسطائيّة ‏‏(جدليّة) يتّخذونها علي المسيحيّين !!!!! ‏ 

‏ ونقول لهم : أنَّ هذه الفرق الهرطوقيّة التي برهنّا في الفصل السابق من أقوالهم ‏إيمانهم بتعدّد الآلهة، وبالتالي فهي وثنيّة وليست مسيحيّة، ولكن قولكم أنَّها لم تكنْ ‏تُؤمن بأنَّ المسيح قد صُلِبَ، هو قولٌ باطلٌ وغير صحيح، لأنَّ غالبيتهم العظمي، ‏مع قلّتهم الشديدة، قالوا بأنَّ المسيح عُلِّقَ علي الصليب فعلاً ولكن لأنَّه إله وليس له ‏جسد فيزيائيّ طبيعيّ من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، لذا بدا لهم يُصلب وبدا ينزف الدم وبدا ‏لهم أنَّه مات ثم قام من الموت، ومنهم من قال أنَّ المسيح الإله نزل من السماء ‏وحلّ علي يسوع (عيسي) في العماد وفارقه عند الصلب وبالتالي فالذي صُلب هو ‏يسوع (عيسي)، أو المسيح الإنسان وليس المسيح الإله. ولم يقلْ أحد غير شخص ‏واحد هو باسيليدس فقط ومن إتّبعوه بصلب بديل للمسيح وذلك بسبب إيمانه بأنَّ ‏المسيح أحد الآلهة العديدين المتصارعين.‏ 

‏ وبالرغم من أنَّ كتبهم تركّز علي ما تسمّيه بالأقوال السريّة الصوفيّة، ومعظمها ‏عبارة عن مجموعات من الأقوال المنسوبة للمسيح والرسل، كما أنَّ الكثير منها ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-69-‏ 

يتكلّم عمّا بعد قيامة المسيح من الموت وظهوره لتلاميذه وأحاديثه معهم، وعنصر ‏الأحداث فيها قليل، إلاَّ أنَّه كثير منها ذكر أحداث الصلب والقيامة بصورة شبه ‏متطابقة مع ما جاء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة. ‏ 

‏ وفيما يلي فقرات من بعض كتب هؤلاء الهراطقة التي أسموها أناجيل ونسبوها ‏للرسل لتلقى رواجًا عند العامّة، تثبت إيمانهم بصلب المسيح:‏ 

‏ (1) إنجيل بطرس (1) : ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وُجدت نسخته في أخميم في ‏شتاء 1886-1887م ، وهو الآن في متحف القاهرة. ويبدأ الجزء الموجود منه ‏بغسل أيدي بيلاطس وهو يًبرّئ نفسه من دم المسيح ويشتمل علي محاكمة المسيح ‏وصلبه وموته وقيامته وينتهي بعد القيامة بحديث يدلّ علي أنَّ له بقيّة مفقودة ‏والعبارة الأخيرة منه مبتورة. وهذا نصه كاملاً :‏ 

‏"1:1 ولكن لم يغسل أحد من اليهود يديه، لا هيرودوس ولا أيًّـا من قضائه، ‏وعندما رفضوا أنْ يغسلوا أيديهم قام بيلاطس 2 ثم أمر هيردوس الملك أن يأُخذ ‏الرب وقال لهم: ما أمرتكم أنْ تفعلوه افعلوه .‏ 

‏3:2 وكان يقف هناك يوسف صديق بيلاطس وصديق الرب ، ولمعرفته أنَّهم كانوا ‏علي وشك أنْ يصلبوه، جاء إلي بيلاطس وإلتمس جسد الرب ليدفنه، 4 فأرسل ‏بيلاطس إلي هيردوس وإلتمس جسده 5 فقال هيردوس: أخي بيلاطس حتي إذا لم ‏يلتمس الجسد أحد سوف ندفنه، خاصة وأنَّ السبت بدأ يحلّ لأنَّه مكتوب في ‏الناموس لا تغرب الشمس علي جثة إنسان ميت. وأسلمه للشعب في اليوم الذي قبل ‏الخبز غير المختمر (الفطير)، عيدهم.‏ 

‏6:3 وأخذوا الرب ودفعوه بسرعة وقالوا: لنسوق ابن الله الآن إذ صار لنا الآن ‏سلطان عليه. 7 وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان وأجلسوه علي كرسي للقضاء وقالوا لحكم ‏بعدل يا ملك إسرائيل وأحضر واحدًا منهم إكليلاً من الشوك ووضعه علي رأس ‏الرب. 9 وآخرين من الواقفين بصقوا علي وجهه، وآخرين لطموه علي خديه ‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 184. 

ــــــــــ 

‏-70-‏ 

وآخرين ضربوه بقصبة والبعض سخروا منه قائلين: " فنُكرم ابن الله بمثل هذه ‏الكرامة ".‏ 

‏10:4 وجاءوا بلصّين وصلبوا الرب في الوسط بينهما، أمّا هو فعقد سلامه كما لو ‏أنَّه لم يشعر بألم 11 وعندما نصبوا (رفعوا) الصليب كتبوا عليه العنوان : هذا هو ‏ملك إسرائيل 12 ونزعوا عنه ملابسه أمامه واقتسموها بينهم واقترعوا عليها . 13 ‏ولكن أحد اللصّين وبخهم قائلاً : إننا نتعذب بسبب الأعمال الشريرة التي صنعناها، ‏ولكن هذا الرجل، الذي صار مخلصًا للبشر، ماذا صنع من شر ؟ 14 وكانوا ‏حانقين عليه وأمروا أنْ لا تكسر رجليه حتى يموت بعذابات كثيرة.‏ 

‏15:5 ولما صار منتصف النهار غطت الظلمة كل اليهودية وكانوا قلقين ‏ومضطربين لئلا تغرب الشمس وهو ما يزال حيًا، لأنَّه مكتوب لهم: لا تغرب ‏الشمس علي أحد تحت حكم الموت، 16 وقال واحد منهم: أعطوه ليشرب خلّ مع ‏مرّ، فمزجوهما وأعطوهما له ليشرب. 17 وأتموا كلّ شئ وأكملوا مكيال ‏خطاياهم علي رؤوسهم، 18 وذهب إلي هناك كثيرون بالمشاعل فقد ظنّوا أنَّه كان ‏ليلاً، فذهبوا للنوم أو تعثّروا . 19 ونادى الرب وصرخ: قوّتي يا قوّتي، أنت ‏تركتني، ولما قال هذا كف. وفي تلك الساعة إنشق حجاب الهيكل في أورشليم إلي ‏إثنين.‏ 

‏21:6 ثم سحبوا المسامير من يدي الرب وأنزلوه علي الأرض فتزلّزلت كلّ ‏الأرض وحدث خوف عظيم، ثم أشرقت الشمس ووجدوا أنَّها الساعة التاسعة. 23 ‏فإبتهج اليهود وأعطوا جسده ليوسف ليدفنه حيث أنَّه رأى كلّ ما صنع (يسوع) من ‏خير. 24 وأخذ الرب وغسّله ولفّه بكتّان ووضعه في قبره الذي كان يُدعي بستان ‏يوسف.‏ 

‏25:7 ثم أدرك اليهود والشيوخ والكهنة مدي الشر العظيم الذي فعلوه لأنفسهم ‏وبدءوا ينوحون ويقولون: الويل علي خطايانا، فقد اقتربت الدينونة ونهاية ‏أورشليم. 26 وحزنت أنا ورفقائي ولأنّنا جُرحنا في قلوبنا أخفينا أنفسنا إذ كانوا ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-71-‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

يبحثون عنا كفاعلي شر وكراغبي إشعال النار في الهيكل. 27 وبسبب كلّ هذه ‏الأشياء كنّا صائمين وجلسنا ننوح ونبكى ليلاً ونهارًا حتي السبت.‏ 

‏28:8 ولكن الكتبة والفرّيسيّين والشيوخ اجتمعوا معًا الواحد مع الآخر عندما سمعوا ‏أنَّ كلّ الشعب كان ينوح ويقرع صدوره ويقول: إذا كان بموته قد حدثت كل هذه ‏العلامات العظيمة، انظروا كم كان هو بارًا. 29 وكان الشيوخ خائفين وذهبوا إلي ‏بيلاطس وتوسّلوا إليه وقالوا: 30 أعطنا جنود لنحرس قبره لمده ثلاثة أيام لئلا ‏يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقونه ويظنّ الشعب أنَّه قام من الأموات ويفعلوا بنا شرًا. 31 ‏فأعطاهم بيلاطس بيتروتيوس قائد المئة مع جنود لحراسه القبر. وجاء معهم إلي ‏القبر شيوخ وكتبة. 30 ودحرج كل الذين كانوا هناك معًا حجرًا عظيمًا ووضعوه ‏علي مدخل القبر مع قائد المئة والجنود. 33 وختموه بسبعة أختام ونصبوا خيمة ‏وحرسوه.‏ 

‏34:9 وباكرًا في الصباح عندما كان السبت ينسحب جاء جمهور من أورشليم ‏وتخومها ليروا القبر الذي خُتم. 35 ثم في الليلة التي كان ينسحب فيها يوم الرب ‏عندما كان الجنود يقومون بحراستهم اثنان اثنان في كل ساعة رن صوت عظيم في ‏السماء. 36 ورأوا السموات مفتوحة ونزل رجلان من هناك بنور عظيم واقتربوا ‏من القبر. 37 وبدأ الحجر الذي وضع علي باب القبر يتدحرج من ذاته وجاء علي ‏جانب وفُتح القبر ودخل الشابان.‏ 

‏38:10 وعندما رأى أولئك الجنود ذلك أيقظوا قائد المئة والشيوخ. لأنَّهم كانوا ‏هناك للمساعدة في الحراسة. 39 وبينما كانوا يُعلنون الأمور التي رأوها رأوا ‏ثانيه ثلاثة رجال خارجين من القبر واثنين منهم يساندان واحدًا وتبعهم صليب. ‏‏40 ووصلت رؤوس الإثنين السماء ولكن رأس ذلك المُنقاد منهم باليد تجتاز ‏السموات. 41 وسمعوا صوت من السماء يقول: لقد بشرت الراقدين. 42 ‏وسُمعت إجابة من الصليب: نعم .‏ 

‏43:11 لذلك إستشار هؤلاء الرجال أحدهما الآخر عما إذا كانوا يذهبون ليخبروا ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-72-‏ 

بيلاطس بهذه الأمور. 44 وبينما كانوا يفكرون في ذلك شوهدت السماء تُفتح ثانيه ‏ونزل رجل ودخل القبر. 45 وعندما رأى قائد المئة والذين كانوا معه ذلك ‏أسرعوا ليلاً إلي بيلاطس تاركين القبر الذي كانوا يحرسونه وأخبروا بيلاطس بكل ‏شئ رأوه ، وكانوا مضطربين بدرجة عظيمة وقالوا: حقًا كان ابن الله. فأجاب ‏بيلاطس وقال: أنا برئ من دم ابن الله، أنتم الذين قررتم هذا. 47 فاقتربوا منه ‏متوسّلين إليه وطالبوه أنْ يأمر قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يُخبروا أحد بما رأوه . 48 ‏لأنهم قالوا: أنَّه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون مذنبين بالإثم العظيم أمام الله ولا نقع في ‏أيدي شعب اليهود فنُرجم. 49 فأمر بيلاطس قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يقولوا شيئًـا.‏ 

‏50:12 وباكر في صباح يوم الرب ذهبت مريم المجدليّة وهى تلميذة للرب. خوفًا ‏من اليهود لأنَّهم كانوا متّقدين بالغضب، ولأنَّها لم تفعل عند قبر الرب ما كانت ‏النساء تريد أنْ يعملنه للموتي الذين يحبونهم. 51 وأخذت معها صديقاتها وجئن إلى ‏القبر حيث وضع، 52 وخفن أنْ يراهن اليهود وقالوا: علي الرغم من أننا لم ‏نستطع أنْ نبكي وننوح في اليوم الذي صلب فيه، فلنفعل ذلك الآن عليى قبره . 53 ‏ولكن من سيدحرج لنا الحجر الذي وُضع علي باب القبر، إذ يجب أنْ ندخل ‏ونجلس بجانبه ونفعل ما يجب. 54 لأنّض الحجر كان عظيمًا. ونخشى أنْ يرانا أحد‏‏. وإذا لم نستطع أنْ نفعل ذلك، دعونا علي الأقل، نضع علي بابه ما أحضرناه ‏لذكراه ولنبك وننوح حتى نعود إلي البيت ثانية.‏ 

‏55:13 فذهبن ووجدن القبر مفتوحًا واقتربن ووقفن ورأين هناك شابًا جالسًا في ‏وسط القبر جميلاً ولابسًا رداء أبيض لامعًا فقال لهن 56 من أين أتيتن؟ من تطلبن؟ ‏أتطلبن الذي صُلب" لقد قام وذهب. وإذا لم تصدقن قفن في ذلك المكان وأنظرن ‏الموضع الذي كان يرقد فيه، لأنَّه ليس هو هنا. لأنَّه قام وذهب هناك حيث أُرسل. ‏‏57 ثم هربت النسوة خائفات.‏ 

‏58:14 وكان اليوم الأخير للفطير وذهب الكثيرون عائدين إلي منازلهم حيث أنَّ ‏العيد انتهي. 59 ولكن نحن، الإثنا عشر تلميذًا للرب نحنا وبكينا وكل واحد حزن ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-73-‏ 

لما حدث وعاد لمنزله. 60 ولكن أنا سمعان بطرس وأخي إندراوس أخذنا شباكنا ‏وذهبنا إلي البحر وكان معنا لاوي ابن حلفي الذي الرب 000 " دعاه من دار ‏الجباية (؟)000 " . ‏ 

‏ وينتهي هنا الكتاب بصوره مبتورة تدل علي أنَّ جزءًا قد ضاع منه.‏ 

‏ وهذا الكتاب، المدعو " إنجيل بطرس " ، كما نرى، يتفق مع روايات الأناجيل ‏القانونيّة، الحقيقة، في معظم تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب ويثبت بدون شك أنَّ كلّ ‏ما كُتب في القرنين الأول والثاني سواء في داخل الكنيسة وعلي رأسها تلاميذ ‏المسيح ورسله أو حتي في دوائر الهراطقة يؤكّد صحة وحقيقة وتاريخيّة أحداث ‏الصلب والقيامة.‏ 

‏ (2) إنجيل الحقيقة (2) : ويرجع للقرن الثاني، وقد اكتُشف في نجع حمادي سنة ‏‏945، جاء فيه عن صلب المسيح: " لهذا السبب كان يسوع الرحيم الأمين ‏صبورًا في قبوله الآلام حتي أخذ ذلك الكتاب، لأنَّه يعرف أنَّ موته هو حياة ‏للكثيرين " .‏ 

‏ " لهذا السبب ظهر يسوع 000 وسُمِّر علي الشجرة وأعلن أمر الآب علي ‏الصليب، يا له من تعليم عظيم، فقد وضع نفسه للموت برغم أنَّ الحياة الأبديّة ‏ترتديه " .‏ 

‏ (3) إنجيل ماركيون الهرطوقي ، ويسمى أيضا بإنجيل الرب (3) : وقد تكلّم عن ‏محاكمة السيد المسيح بكل تفصيلاتها كما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا ثم صلبه ‏وقيامته وصعوده، وفيما يلي نصّ ما قاله عن صلبه:‏ 

‏" وفيما هم ذاهبون به أمسكوا سمعان القيرواني الذي كان راجعًا من الحقل فوضعوا ‏عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع. وتبعه جمهور كبير من الشعب ومن نساء كنَّ ‏يلطمنَّ صدورهنَّ وينحنَّ عليه فإلتفت يسوع إليهُنَّ وقال: لا تبكين عليَّ يا بنات ‏أورشليم، 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(2) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 39. 

(3) Tertulian against Marcion BK. IVCHAP. XLIII & 

http//www.Geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/3827/Gospel6.html 


بل إبكين علي أنفسكنَّ وعلي أولادكنَّ. ستجيء أيام يُقال فيها: هنيئًا ‏للواتي ما حبلنَّ ولا ولدنَّ ولا أرضعنَّ، ويُقال للجبال إسقطي علينا وللتلال غطّينا. ‏فإذا كانوا هكذا يفعلون بالغصن الأخضر، فكيف تكون حال الغصن اليابس. وكان ‏هناك مذنبان آخران ساقوهما للموت، وعندما وصلوا إلي المكان الذي يدعى ‏الجُمجُمة، صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدًا عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار. فقال ‏يسوع، أغفر لهم يا أبي لأنَّهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون. ووقف الشعب هناك ينظرون‏، ورؤساؤهم يقولون متهكمين، خلّص غيره أمّا نفسه فما خلّصها، فليخلّص نفسه‏، إنْ كان هو المسيح مختار الله. وإستهزأ به الجنود أيضًا وهم يقتربون ويناولونه ‏خلاً ويقولون، خلّص نفسك إنْ كنت أنت ملك اليهود. وكان فوق رأسه لوحة ‏مكتوب فيها بحروف يونانيّة ولاتينيّة وعبريّة " هذا هو ملك اليهود ". وأخذ أحد ‏المذنبين المعلقين معه يشتمه ويقول له: إنْ كنت أنت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. ‏فإنتهره الآخر قائلاً: أما تخاف الله وأنت تتحمل العقاب نفسه ؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، ‏نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمّا هو فما عمل سوء، وقال ليسوع : إذكرني متى جئت في ‏ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك، اليوم تكون معي. وكانت حوالي الساعة ‏السادسة وكانت ظلمة علي الأرض كلها حتى الساعة التاسعة وإحتجبت الشمس ‏وإنشق حجاب الهيكل من الوسط. وعندما صرخ يسوع بصوت عالٍ، قال يا أبي ‏في يديك استودع روحي، قال هذا وأسلم الروح. فلمّا رأى قائد المئة ما جري ‏مجد الله وقال بالحقيقة كان هذا الرجل بارًا. والجموع التي حضرت ذلك المشهد، ‏فرأت ما جري رجعت وهي ترجم الصدور. وكان كل معارفه والنساء اللواتي ‏تبعنه من الجليل يشاهدون هذه الأحداث عن بعد. وجاء رجلاً، من الرامة، مدينة ‏لليهود، وكان هو أيضًا ينتظر ملكوت الله، اسمه يوسف وكان رجلاً مشيرًا ‏وشريفًا وبارًا لم يوافق علي رأيهم ومشورتهم. هذا الرجل ذهب إلي بيلاطس ‏وطلب جسد يسوع، وأنزله ولفّه بكتان ووضعه في قبر محفور في الصخر، لم ‏يُدفنْ فيه أحد من قبل. وكان يوم الاستعداد والسبت كاد يبدأ. وأتت النسوة اللواتي ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-75-‏ 

جاءوا معه من الجليل ، تبعنه (أي يوسف) فرأين القبر وكيف وُضع جسده (يسوع) ‏فيه . ثم رجعن وهيّأن طيبًا وحنوطًا واسترحن في السبت حسب الشريعة " .‏ 

‏ ثم يشرح قصة القيامة بالتفصيل كما جاءت في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا. ‏ 






صورة لنصّ ما جاء في إنجيل ماركيون كما نقله القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص 

‏ (4) إنجيل الأثنا عشر (4) : والذي يُري البعض أنَّه من أقدم الأناجيل الأبوكريفيّة، ‏وهو قريب جدًا من الأناجيل الأربعة معًا وقد جاءت فيه أحداث القبض علي المسيح ‏ومحاكمته وصلبه وقيامته بالتفصيل، وفيما يلي فقرات من أحداث الصلب والقيامة‏‏: " وبعد أنْ أطلق لهم باراباس وعندما سخر بيسوع أسلمه إليهم ليصلب ‏‏000 وألبسوه تاج شوك 000 وكانت الساعة الثالثة عندما صلبوه وأعطوه خلاً ‏ممزوج بمرًا وعندما ذاقه لم يردْ أنْ يشرب، وقال يسوع آبا آما أغفر لهم لأنّهم لا ‏يعلمون ما يفعلون. ولما صَلِب العسكر يسوع إقتسموا ثيابه أربعة أجزاء لكل ‏جنديّ قسم وأخذوا قميصه أيضًا وكان قطعة واحدة لا خياطة فيها منسوجة كلها من ‏أعلي إلي أسفل، فقالوا بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه، فنري لمن يكون، ‏فتمّ الكتاب القائل إقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلي لباسي يقترعون. هذا فعله الجنود 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(4) http//www.reluctant-messenger.com/essene/ /Gospel_9.html 

‏ 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

‏-76-‏ 

وجلسوا يرقبونه. وكانت هناك لوحة مكتوبة فوقه بالحروف اللاتينيّة واليونانيّة ‏والعبريّة، هذا هو ملك اليهود. وقرأ هذا العنوان الكثيرون من اليهود لأنَّ المكان ‏الذي صُلِبَ فيه يسوع كان قريبًا من المدينة 000 وقال أحد المذنبين المعلقين معه إنْ كُنت أنت المسيح خلّص نفسك وإيانا، فأجابه المذنب الآخر موبخًا أَمَا تخاف الله ‏وأنت تحت الحكم نفسه؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمَّا هو فما عمل ‏سوء، وقال ليسوع : إذكرني متى جئت في ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك‏، اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس 000 ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة علي ‏الأرض كلّها إلي الساعة التاسعة 000 وفي حوالي الساعة السادسة صرخ يسوع ‏بصوت عظيم إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني، أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني 000 وعندما ‏رأى يسوع أمّه تقف مع التلميذ الذي كان يحبّه قال لأمه : يا امرأة هوذا ابنك، ‏وقال للتلميذ : هوذا أمّك 000 بعد ذلك كان يسوع يعرف أنَّ كلّ شيء قد أُكمل ‏الآن، وأنَّ الكتاب يجب أنْ يتم قال أنا عطشان 000 ثم صرخ يسوع بصوت ‏عظيم آبا آما في يديك أستودع روحي 000 وقال قد أكمل وأحني رأسه وأسلم ‏الروح ". ويرد بعد ذلك الأحداث التي حدثت بعد موته ودفنه ثم قيامته بالتفصيل ‏كما هي مذكورة في الأناجيل الأربعة. ‏ 

‏ (5) حكمة يسوع المسيح (5) : وترجع أقدم مخطوطاته إلي القرن الثالث أو بداية ‏الرابع ويبدأ هكذا: " بعد أنْ قام (يسوع) من الأموات تبعه تلاميذه الإثنا عشر ‏وسبعة نساء اللواتي تبعنه كتلميذات، عندما جاءوا إلي الجليل 000 وهناك ظهر ‏لهم المخلّص، ليس في شكله الأصلي ولكن في الروح غير المرئي، كان ظهور ‏ملاك عظيم من نور. أما شكله فلا أستطيع وصفه 000 وقال سلام لكم، سلامي ‏أنا أعطيكم " .‏ 

‏ (6) إنجيل فيلبس (6) : ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وجدت له مخطوطة ترجع إلي 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(5) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 234. 

(6) Ibid. 141. ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-77-‏ 

القرن الثالث ضمن مجموعة نجع حمادي مترجمة إلي القبطيّة الصعيدية. وجاء ‏فيه قول منسوب للرب يسوع المسيح علي الصليب: " الهي الهي لماذا يا رب ‏تركتني؟ قال هذه الكلمات علي الصليب، لأنه انقسم هناك 000 قام الرب من ‏الموت " . ‏ 

‏(7) إنجيل برثلماوس (7) : ويرجع للقرون الأولي، وتبدأ مقدمته بالقول " بعد قيامة ‏ربنا يسوع المسيح من الموت، جاء برثلماوس إلي الرب وسأله قائلاً: يا رب ‏أكشف لنا أسرار السموات " ويدور الحوار بعد ذلك عن السموات. ‏ 

‏(8) أبوكريفا يعقوب (8) : وجد هذا العمل الأبوكريفي في نجع حمادي 1945 وقد ‏جاء به : "فأجاب الرب (يسوع) وقال الحق أقول لكم لن يخلص أحد إلا إذا آمن ‏بصليبي. والذين آمنوا بصليبي لهم ملكوت الله 000 سأحضر إلي المكان الذي ‏منه جئت 000 استمعوا إلي التسابيح التي تنتظرني في السموات لأني اليوم سآخذ ‏مكاني علي يمين الآب 000 مباركين أولئك الذين ينادون بالابن قبل نزوله " .‏ 

‏ (9) حديث بعد القيامة (9) : ‏ Epistula Apostolorum ‏ ويرجع هذا العمل إلي ‏القرن الثاني. جاء فيه ما يُسمّي بتعليم التلاميذ الإثنى عشر فيما يختص بربنا ‏يسوع المسيح والذي علمهم إياه بعد قيامته من الأموات: " نحن نعرف هذا، أنَّ ‏ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح إله. ابن الله الذي أُرسل من الله، حاكم العالم كله ‏‏000 رب الأرباب وملك الملوك وحاكم الحكام. السماوي الذي هو فوق الشاروبيم ‏والسرافيم ويجلس عن يمين عرش الأب " .‏ 

‏ (9) كتاب الحكمة (10) : ‏ ‎ The Pi ‎ stis Sophia ويرجع للقرن الثالث. يبدأ الكتاب ‏الأوّل منه بالحديث عن قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت " بعد أن قام يسوع من ‏الموت ". ويتحدث في الثاني عن صعود السيد المسيح إلي السموات ويروي أفراح 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(7) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/gospels/gosbart.htm 

(8) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 333-337. 

(9) Ibid. 431. 

(10) Ibid, p. 261-263. 

ــــــــــ 

‏-78-‏ 

‏السماء بصعوده إليها واضطراب كل قوات السماء. ثم يتحدّث عن ظهوره لتلاميذه ‏‏" ثم انفتحت السموات 000 ورأوا يسوع وقد نزل وبهاؤه (أشرافه) ساطع جدًا ‏وكان نوره لا يُقاس 000 ولم يستطعْ البشر في العالم أنْ يصفوا النور الذي كان ‏عليه "، ثم يروي خوف التلاميذ واضطرابهم لرهبة هذا المنظر " ولما رأي يسوع‏، الرحيم والحنان أن التلاميذ في غاية الاضطراب .قال لهم : تهللوا أنا هو لا ‏تخافوا 000 ثم سحب بهاء نوره ، عندئذ تشجع التلاميذ ووقفوا أمام يسوع وخروا ‏معا وسجدوا له بفرح وابتهاج عظيم " .‏ 

‏ (10) إنجيل نيقوديموس : ويرجع للقرن الثاني ويقسم إلى جزأين : ‏ 

‏(أ) أعمال بيلاطس (11) : ويروي محاكمة السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته من ‏بين الأموات ! وهذه بعض الفقرات منه: " قال يسوع : موسى والأنبياء تنبئوا عن ‏موتي وقيامتي ( لو24/44-46 ) " ( ف3/4 ) .‏ 

قال السيد المسيح للصّ اليمين : " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس ( لو23/43 ) " (ف2/10) ‏‏. وقال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود مباشرة " اذهبوا إلى ‏العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالأناجيل للخليقة كلها ، من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن ‏يدن ، وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين : يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ، ويتكلمون بألسنة ‏جديدة ، يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئا مميتا لن يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم علي ‏المرضي فيبرأون ( مر16/15-18 ) . وبينما كان يسوع يتكلم مع تلاميذه رأيناه يصعد ‏إلى السماء .‏ 

‏(ب) نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم (12) : يروي نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم أثناء خروج ‏روحه من جسده وإخراجه للأرواح المنتظرة علي الرجاء : " صاح صوت عظيم ‏مثل الرعد قائلا : افتحوا أيها الحكام أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الداهريات ‏فيدخل ملك المجد " (ف5/1) .‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(11) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 435-450. 

(12) Ibid, pp. 450-458. 

‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-79-‏ 

" ومد الملك يده اليمني وأمسك أبينا آدم وأقامه ، أتحه إلى الباقين وقال : تعالوا ‏معي يأكل الذين ذقتم الموت بالشجرة التي لمسها الإنسان لأني أقمتكم ثانية بشجرة ‏الصليب 000 قال الأنبياء والقديسون نقدم لك الشكر أيها المسيح مخلص العالم لأنك ‏خلصت حياتنا من الفساد " (ف8/1) .‏ 

‏ (11) إنجيل ماني " الإنجيل المتوافق " (13) : استخدم ماني الهرطوقي " المبتدع ‏الأناجيل الأربعة الصحيحة إلى جانب دياتسرون تاتيان والأناجيل الأبوكريفية مثل ‏إنجيل فيلبس وكتاب طفولة الرب وجمعها في مجلد واحد ، متوافق ، شبيه ‏بدياتسرون تاتيان ، وهذه فقرة منه عن محاكمة السيد المسيح : " بالحقيقة هو ابن ‏الله . وأجاب بيلاطس هكذا ، أنا بريء من دم ابن الله 000 " . وفي فجر الأحد ‏ذهبت النسوة إلى القبر حاملات الطيب " واقتربن من القبر 000 ولما كلمهن ‏الملاكان قائلين : لا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات ! تذكرن كلام يسوع كيف ‏علمكم في الجليل : سوف يسلمونى ويصلبونى وفي اليوم الثالث أقوم من الموت " . ‏ 

‏(12) كرازة بطرس ‏ ‎ kyrygma petru ‏ (14) : ويرجع هذا العمل للنصف الأول ‏من القرن الثاني وقد اقتبس منه إكليمندس الإسكندري ونسبه للقديس بطرس تلميذ ‏المسيح. وننقل هنا حديث بطرس في " الكرازة " عن الرسل كالآتي: " لقد فتحنا ‏كتب الأنبياء التي لدينا ووجدنا اسم يسوع المسيح ومجيئه وموته وصلبه وبقية ‏العذابات الأخري التي أنزلها به اليهود وقيامته وصعوده إلي السماء، البعض ‏بأمثال والبعض بألغاز والبعض بكلمات واضحة ومؤكّدة " .‏ 

‍ (13) أعمال يوحنا (15) : شهد لها إكليمندس الإسكندري في القرن الثاني وتوجد لها ‏مخطوطات عديدة بلغات متعددة آخرها برديات البهنسا، يقول فيها الكاتب عن ‏صلب المسيح: " وعنخما كان معلقًا (علي الصليب) ووم الجمعة في الساعة ‏السادسة حدثت ظلمة علي الأرض " . 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(13) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 352. 

(14) Clement, Strom 6:6, 48. 

(15) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 232. 

ــــــــــ 

‏-80-‏ 

‏‏ (14) أعمال بطرس (16) : وترجع إلي ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها إكليمندس ‏الإسكندري وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبًا ‏للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع ‏المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة ".‏ 

‏ (15) أعمال اندرواس (17) : وترجع إلي ما قبل القرن الرابع، من عمل الهراطقة ‏أشار إليها يوسابيوس القيصري. وقد جاء فيها هذه الصلاة التي يُقال، حسب هذا ‏العمل، أنّها لإندراوس قبل استشهاده مباشرة " لا تسمح يا رب أن إندراوس الذي إالتصق بصليبك يطلق حر، لا تطلقني أنا الذي تعلقت بسرك (صليبك) 000 أنا ‏المتعلق بنعمتك 000 يا يسوع المسيح الذي أنا رأيته والذي أنا ملكه والذي أحبه ‏والذي فيه أنا كائن وأكون. إقبلني بسلام في مساكنك الأبديّة ".‏ 

‏ (16) أعمال بطرر وبولس (18) : وترجع أـدم مخطوطات هذا العمل إلي القرن ‏التاسع وإن كان الكتاب نفسه يرجع لتاريخ أقدم من ذلك فقد أشار أوريجانوس ‏‏(185 ‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏245 م) إلي إحدى قصصه، السيدة كوفاديس ‎ Domine quovadis ‏. وقد ‏جاء في نهايته أنّه لما آمر نيرون بقطع رأس بولس وصلب بطرس " ولما جاء ‏بطرس إلي الصليب قال: لأنَّ ربي يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء إلي ‏الأرض رفع علي الصليب ورأسه لأعلي، وتلطف ودعاني إلي السماء أنا الذي من ‏الأرض، لذا يثبت صليبي ورأسي لأسفل لأوجّه قدمي للسماء، لأني لست أهلاً أنْ ‏أُصلب مثل ربي، فقلبوا الصليب وسمّروا رجليه لأعلي ".‏ 

‏ (17) أعمال اندراوس (19) : أشار إليها أبيفانيوس (403م) وترجع إلي ما قبل ذلك، ‏جاء فيها قول إندراوس لغريمه " إن آمنت بالمسيح ابن الله الذي صلب سأشرح لك ‏كيف أنَّ الحمل الذي ذُبح سيحيا بعد أنْ صُلِبَ ". 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(16) Ibid.258. 

(17) Ibid, 422. 

(18) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 484. 

(19) Ibid, 512. 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

‏ 

‏(18) رؤيا بطرس (20) : وترجع إلي ما قبل 180م. جاء فيها إعلان المجيء الثاني ‏هكذا : " أجاب ربنا (يسوع ) وقال : 000 لأن مجيء ابن الله لن يكون مبينًا ولكن ‏مثل البرق الذي يظهر من الشرق إلي الغرب، هكذا سيأتي علي سحاب السماء مع ‏جمهور عظيم في مجدي، وصليبي ذاهبًا أمام وجهي. سآتي في مجدي مع كل ‏قديسي وملائكتي، عندما يضع أبي إكليلاً علي رأسي لأدين الأحياء والأموات ‏وأجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله " . ‏ 

‏ وجاء في مخطوطة أخري ولكن بصورة أكثر غموضًا وصوفيّة " والذي صلبوه ‏هو البكر، وموطن الأرواح والإناء الحجري الذين يسكنون فيه، لإلوهيم، ‏للصليب، الذي تحت الناموس. ولكن الذي يقف قريبا منه هو المخلص الحي، ‏الأول فيه الذي أمسكوه وأطلقوه، الذي يقف مبتهجًا ينظر إلي أولئك يعاملونه بعنف‏، حتي انقسموا بين أنفسهم. لذا فقد ضحك علي نقص إدراكهم، عالمًا أنَّهم ولدوا ‏عميان، لذا فالقابل للألم سيأتي، لأنَّ الجسد هو البديل، ولكن الذي أطلقوه كان ‏جسدي الروحي. ولكني أنا الروح العقلي المملوء بالنور المشع. الذي تراه آتيًا ‏إليَّ هو ملء اللاهوت العقلي الذي يوحد النور التام مع روحي القدوس" (21) !! ‏ 

‏ وفي هذا النص يتكلم الكاتب عن المسيح كروح عقلي من نور، وأنَّ الذي صُلب ‏لا الروح العقلي النوراني المشع، بل الجزء الجسدي، الذي هو البكر، والبكر هو ‏لقب المسيح في الفكر المسيحي عمومًا !! أي أنَّه يقول أنَّهم صلبوا الجزء الجسدي ‏منه لكنهم لم يصلبوا الروح العلوي النوراني المشع !! ‏ 

‏ (19) رؤيا بولس (22) : ذكرت في قانون البابا جلاسيوس (496م) وأشار إليها ‏القديس أغسطينوس (430م). جاء فيها " ثم رأيت ابن الله نازلاً من السماء وإكليلاً ‏علي رأسه وعندما رآه الذين وضعوا في العذاب، صرخوا جميعهم معًا : ارحمنا ‏يا ابن الله العلي ، فأنت الذي منحت الراحة للكل في السماء وعلي الأرض. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(20) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 668. 

(21) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/apoc/apcpete.htm 

(22) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 788. 

‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-82-‏ 

ارحمنا نحن أيضًا، فقد حصلنا علي راحة منذ رأيناك. وجاء صوت الله في كل ‏مكان في العذابات قائلاً: ما الذي فعلتموه لتسألوني عن الراحة ؟ لقد سال دمى ‏لأجلكم ولم تتوبوا. لبست تاجًا من الشوك علي رأسي لأجلكم. لأجلكم لُطمت علي ‏خدي، ومع ذلك لم تتوبوا. عُلِّقت علي الصليب وطلبت الماء فأعطوني خلاً ‏ممزوجا بمر، فتحوا جنبي الأيمن بحربة. لأجل إسمي قتلوا خدامي، الأنبياء ‏والأبرار، أعطيتكم الفرصة في كل هذا للتوبة ولم تريدوا ". 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

‏‏- 83 -‏ 

الفصل السادس 
لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الموت صلبا ‏ 
‏1 – مبدأ قتل الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس : ‏ 

‏ كان مبدأ قتل الأنبياء واردًا بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل فقد قتلوا الكثير من الأنبياء : ‏ 

‏ يقول إيليا النبي مخاطبًا الرب " لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَرَكُوا عَهْدَكَ وَنَقَضُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَبَقِيتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي. وَهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لِيَأْخُذُوهَ ا " ‏‏( 1مل19/10 و 14) . وينقل القديس بولس قول إيليا النبي في ( رومية11/3 ). ويقول عن ‏خبرته معهم " الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ وَأَنْبِيَاءَهُمْ، وَاضْطَهَدُونَا نَحْنُ. وَهُمْ غَيْرُ مُرْضِينَ لِلَّهِ وَأَضْدَادٌ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ " ( 1تس2/15 ).‏ 

‏ وقال نحميا " وَعَصُوا وَتَمَرَّدُوا عَلَيْكَ وَطَرَحُوا شَرِيعَتَكَ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ أَشْهَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَرُدُّوهُمْ إِلَيْكَ وَعَمِلُوا إِهَانَةً عَظِيمَةً. " ( نح9/26 ) .‏ 

‏ وقال القديس إستيفانوس للكهنة والشيوخ في مجمع السنهدرين " أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ " ( أع7/52 ) ‏ ‎ . ‎ 

•  يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا. " ( مت23/37 ). وقال مخاطبًا ‏رؤسائهم " لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ. " ( مت23/35 ).‏ 

‏ وقال لهم القديس بطرس الرسول يوم الخمسين عن صلبهم للمسيح " ‏ ‎ وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " ( أع3/15 ) ‏ ‎ . ‎ ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-84-‏ 

وقال ‏تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للكهنة اليهود " إِلَهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. " ( أع5/30 ) ‏ ‎ . ‎ ‏ 

‏ 

‏2 – جواز قتل الأنبياء في القرآن :‏ 

‏ كما أن قتل اليهود للأنبياء جائز ومعروف في القرآن حيث يقول :‏ 

‏ (1) " وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا ‏تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ ‏أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ ‏وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ ‏الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ " ( البقرة61 ).‏ 

‏(2) " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ ‏الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَ فَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمْ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ ‏ فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُون " ( البقرة:87 ) . ‏ 

‏ والآية هنا تؤكد علي تكذيب اليهود لفريق من الرسل وحقيقة قتلهم لفريق آخر، ‏وفي نفس الوقت لا تذكر من الفريقين سوي موسى وعيسي، ومن ثمّ فأحدهم من ‏الفريق الذين كذبوه والآخر من الفريق الذي قتلوه !! ‏ 

‏ (3) " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ ‏بِالْقِسْطِ مِنْ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ " ( آل عمران: 21 ) .‏ 

‏ (4) " ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنْ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا ‏بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ‏ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ " ( آل عمران: 112 ) .‏ 

‏ (5) " الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلاَّ نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ ‏قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ "‏ ( آل عمران:183 ). ‏ 

‏‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-85-‏ 

والمسيح هو أكثر من أتي بالمعجزات وبالبيّنات بحسب ما ذكر ‏القرآن وهو الذي أنزل الله عليه مائدة من السماء بناء على طلب الحواريين .‏ 

‏ (6) " لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلاً كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ ‏تَهْوَى أَنفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقًا كَذَّبُوا وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ " ( المائدة: 70 ). 

‏ 

‏3 - ولو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح :‏ 

‏ فإذا كان قتل الأنبياء جائز وواقع حقيقي بالنسبة لليهود ومعترف به في التوراة ‏والإنجيل والقرآن، فما الذي يمنع قتلهم للمسيح كقوله " الذين قتلوا الرب يسوع ‏وأنبياءهم " ؟؟!! وهنا تبرز لدينا عدة أسئلة هي : ‏ 

•  ‎ ماذا كان يحدث لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من القبض عليه وصلبه ؟؟!! ‏ 

•  ما هي الوسيلة التي يمكن أن يلجأ إليها في ذلك والتي تتناسب مع عدله ‏وعظمته ؟؟!! ‏ 

•  ‎ وما هي النتيجة التي تعود على البشرية بعد ذلك ؟؟!!‏ 

ولدينا علي هذه الأسئلة إجابتان إحداهما خارج الكتاب المقدس والتقليد والعقيدة ‏المسيحيّة:‏ 

‏ 1 – تقول الأولى : أنَّ الله لكي ينقذ المسيح ألقى شبهه علي آخر وجعله يُصلب بدلاً ‏منه فظنّ تلاميذه ورسله وأمّه أنَّ المسيح هو الذي صُلب ، فخّدعوا ولم يعرفوا ولم ‏يقلْ لهم أحد أنَّ الذي صُلب هو غير المسيح، وصاروا في ضلال مبين !!!!! ‏وعلّموا الناس بهذه الخدعة والضلالة التي سقطوا فيها !!!!! وهكذا صار جميع ‏المسيحيين مخدوعين وضالّين ومضلّلين !!!!!‏ 

‏ ومن ثم كانت النتيجة أنَّ الله أرسل رسولاً لهداية البشر فأنقذه من الموت بطريقة ‏خادعة ضلّلت ملايين المليارات من البشرية ؟؟! وكان عليهم أنْ يُعانوا من نتيجة ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-86-‏ 

إيمانهم هذه، التي لا ذنب لهم فيها، في جهنّم إلي أبد الآبدين، هكذا بدون ذنب ‏ولا جريرة ؟؟؟!!!!!‏ 

وهنا يقول أحدهم كيف تقولون ذلك علي الله ؟؟!! ‏ 

الله لم يضلّكم بل أنتم من ضللتم أنفسكم !!! ‏ 

ونسأله كيف ؟؟!! هل نحن الذين قلنا بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر ثم قلنا أنَّه هو ‏الذي صُلب ؟؟!! أم أنَّ كرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله هي التي بشّرتنا بصلب المسيح ‏وقيامته من الموت ؟؟!! ‏ 

وإذا كان التلاميذ هم الذين بشّرونا بذلك ، فمن الذي أضلّ التلاميذ ؟؟!! ‏ 

‏ وإذا قيل لنا أنَّ التلاميذ ليسوا هم الذين كتبوا الأناجيل، بل كتبها آخرون وهم ‏الذين قالوا بذلك !!! نقول إنَّ كتابة التلاميذ للإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقيّة أسفار ‏العهد الجديد ثابتة بالدليل والبرهان، ولو افترضنا غير ذلك، نقول ؛ هل أرسل الله ‏المسيح ثم ألقى بشبهه علي آخر وترك الناس تعتقد أنًّ الذي صُلب هو المسيح ‏وراحوا يكتبون الكتب ويُسجّلون فيها ذلك، وترك الله البشريّة تصدّق ما جاء في ‏هذه الكتب، ولم يحاول تصحيح هذا الخطأ المزعوم ؟؟؟!!! ‏ 

‏ وإذا قيل أنَّ القرآن جاء وصحّح هذا الخطأ بقوله " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ ‏شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " !! نقول أولاً : ما هو الخطأ الذي جاء يصحّحه ؟؟ هل صحّح هذه ‏الضلالة الكبري والغش والخداع المنسوبين لله ؟؟ أم صحّح ما نُسب لله من ضعف ‏وعجز ؟؟؟ أم صحّح ما نُسب لله من عدم تقدير الأمور وجهل بما سيقع في ‏المستقبل ؟؟!! أم صحّح وصف الله بصفات آلهة الأساطير اليونانيّة والرومانيّة ‏والهنديّة والفارسيّة وغيرها ؟؟؟!!‏ 

وثانيا : أنَّ النصّ كما بيّنا وكما فسّره كل علماء المسلمين غير واضح مما جعلهم ‏يفسّرونه بتفاسير تراوحت بين إلقاء شبه آخر عليه دون الرجوع إلا للنصّ وحده ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

لعدم وجود أيَّة تفاصيل عن ذلك سواء في القرآن أو في السنة، أو بنقل الروايات ‏الخرافيّة والإسرائيليّات عن جهلاء اليهود والنصاري العرب، وبين القول بحقيقة ‏صلبه كما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس، أو بصلبه وعدم موته علي الصليب، مع ‏اعتراف القائلين بالصلب بعدم معقوليّة ومنطقيّة إلقاء شبهه علي آخر !!! ‏ 

‏ 2 - الإجابة المسيحية : وهي كما أوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ بصفة عامة ‏أنَّ المسيح قبض عليه فعلاً ومات حقًـا وقام حقًـا ، وأنَّه لو أراد الله إنقاذه من الصلب ‏والموت لكان هناك آلاف الوسائل التي كان في إمكانه استخدامها دون اللجوء ‏للطرق التي لا تليق بعظمة الله وجلاله والتي تؤدّي بالبشريّة إلي الضلال. فقد كان ‏في إمكان السيد المسيح، وهو يعلم أنَّ يهوذا ذهب ليُرشد مُسَلّميه إلي مكان ‏اجتماعه، أنْ لا يذهب إلي ذلك المكان بالمرّة أو أنْ يخرج من أورشليم نهائيًا، ‏كما سبق وحدث، كما يقول الكتاب " وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَرَدَّدُ بَعْدَ هَذَا فِي الْجَلِيلِ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَتَرَدَّدَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ. " ( يو7/1 )، لأنَّ ‏ساعته لم تكنْ قد جاءت بعد. كما كان في إمكان الله أنْ يصرف نظر اليهود عن ‏ذلك، كما حدث أكثر من مرة، يقول الكتاب " فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. " ( يو7/30 )، " هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. " ‏‏( يو8/20 ) .‏ 

‏ كما كان في إمكانه أن يترك مُسَلّمِيه مُلقين علي الأرض ويذهب مع تلاميذه بسلام‏‏. وكان للسيد المسيح مع اليهود عدّة مواقف أثناء خدمته قرّروا فيها إعدامه سواء ‏بقتله أو إلقائه من علي الجبل أو رجمه ومع ذلك نجا منهم بقوة إلهيّة دون اللجوء ‏إلي خديعتهم وخديعة المؤمنين بعد ذلك ومن أهم هذه المواقف ما يلي :‏ 

‏ 1 - كانت أولي محاولات قتل المسيح وهو طفل عندما قرّر هيرودس قتله فأمر ‏الملاك يوسف النجار خطيب مريم العذراء أنْ يأخذ الطفل وأمّه ويهرب إلي أرض ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-88-‏ 

مصر قائلا " قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ " ففعل يوسف كما أمره الملاك وظل ‏في مصر حتى مات هيرودس ( مت 2/7-15 ) .‏ 

‏ وهكذا نجا الطفل يسوع من القتل، بحسب ترتيب الله ومشورته الإلهيّة، دون ‏اللجوء إلي أي وسيلة لا تتفق مع جلال الله وعظمته.‏ 

‏ 2 - وفي مجمع الناصرة وبّخ اليهود علي عدم إيمانهم، يقول الكتاب : " فَامْتَلأَ غَضَباً جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا هَذَا . فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. أَمَّا هُوَ فَجَازَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى. " ( لو4/28-30 ) !!!‏ 

‏ لقد قرّروا قتله بإلقائه من علي الجبل وأخذوه إلي هناك وهمّوا بطرحه من علي ‏الجبل ولكنّه بقوّة إلهيّة " جَازَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى " دون أنْ تستطيع مدينة بأكملها ‏أنْ تمسّه، وذلك دون اللجوء لوسيلة لا تتفق مع جلال الله وعظمته !!!‏ 

‏ ألم يكن في استطاعته أنْ يفعل ذلك عندما جاءوا للقبض عليه في البستان ؟!!‏ 

‏ 3 - وفي الهيكل في أورشليم كان يقف ويعلّم جهارًا ومع أنَّه كان هناك أمرًا ‏بالقبض عليه وقتله وكانت الجموع تتساءل أليس هذا هو الذين يطلبون أنْ يقتلوه ؟ " ‏، ولما طلبوا " أن يمسكوه " يقول الكتاب : " وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. " ( يو7/30 )، وهنا ألقي الله في قلوبهم أنْ لا يمسكوه لأنَّ الوقت ‏المعيّن من قِبَل الله لذلك لم يكن قد حان بعد. ‏ 

‏ ألم يكن في استطاعة الله أنْ يفعل ذلك ثانية لو أراد إنقاذه من الصلب ؟!!‏ 

‏ 4 - وفي الهيكل أيضًا قال السيد لليهود : " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " ففهموا ‏من كلامه إعلاناً للألوهيّة في ذاته فقرّروا رجمه بتهمة أنَّه جَدَّف علي الله وبالفعل ‏شرعوا في التنفيذ " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ." وهموا بذلك، ويقول الكتاب : ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-89-‏ 

" أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. " ( يو8/58-59 ) . ‏لقد رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه وهو وحده في وسطهم ومع ذلك اختفى،وهو وسطهم، ‏وإجتاز في وسطهم، دون أنْ تستطيع يدًا واحدةً أنْ تلقي عليه حجرًا ومضى دون ‏أنْ يمسّوه !! ألم يكن في استطاعته أنْ يكرّر ذلك قبل الصليب ؟!!‏ 

‏ 5 - ولما قال لهم في الهيكل : " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ " ، " فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. ‎ … ‎ ‏ لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً ‎ … ‎ ‏ فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ " ‏‏( يو10/30و 31 و33و 39 ). خرج من أيديهم برغم أنَّه كان في الهيكل، في وسطهم‏، ومع هذا خرج بقوة إلهيّة إعجازيّة من أيديهم دون أنْ يمسّوه!!!!!‏ 

‏ ألم يكن في استطاعته أنْ يفعل ذلك عندما جاءوا للقبض عليه ؟!!‏ 

‏ 6 – وعندما جاءوا للقبض عليه في البستان ، يقول الكتاب " قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ اَلْمَوْضِعَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اِجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيراً مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا اَلْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ وَاَلْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: { مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟ } أَجَابُوهُ: { يَسُوعَ اَلنَّاصِرِيَّ }. قَالَ لَهُمْ: { أَنَا هُوَ }. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: { إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ} رَجَعُوا إِلَى اَلْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى اَلأَرْضِ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: { مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟ } فَقَالُوا: { يَسُوعَ اَلنَّاصِرِيَّ }. أَجَابَ: { قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ }. لِيَتِمَّ اَلْقَوْلُ اَلَّذِي قَالَهُ: { إِنَّ اَلَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً }. ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ اَلْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اِسْمُ اَلْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: { اِجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي اَلْغِمْدِ. اَلْكَأْسُ اَلَّتِي أَعْطَانِي اَلآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟ }. ثُمَّ إِنَّ اَلْجُنْدَ وَاَلْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ اَلْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا اَلَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ اَلسَّنَةِ. وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ اَلَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى اَلْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ اَلشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَاَلتِّلْمِيذُ اَلآخَرُ يَتْبَعَانِ يَسُوعَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ اَلتِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ فَدَخَلَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ. " ( يو18/1-13 ) .‏‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-90-‏ 

ويذكر القديس لوقا إبراء أذن ذلك العبد التي قطعها بطرس " وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «دَعُوا إِلَى هَذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا. " ( لو22/50-51 ). ويضيف القديس متى " فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ " ( مت26/52-53 ) .‏ 

‏ وهنا لنا تعليقين : الأول هو أنَّه لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الموت سواء عن ‏طريق الصليب أو عن طريق أي وسيلة إعدام أخري، كما يقول هو له المجد، ‏لكان الله قد قدم له " أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ " !!! وإذا كانت الكتيبة ‏الرومانية في ذلك الوقت تتكون من 6000 جندي وضابط فكم وكم يكون عدد جيشا ‏كاملاً ؟؟!!! وإذا كان ملاكًا واحدًا قد أهلك من جيش الآشوريين مئة ألف وخمسة ‏وثمانين ألفا في ليلة واحدة ( 2مل19/ 35) ، فماذا يفعل " أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ " مع الذين جاءوا للقبض عليه لو أراد الله إنقاذه من أيديهم ؟؟؟!!!‏ 

‏ والثاني هو قوله " فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟ " ( مت26/54 ) ، أو كما قال ‏ليهوذا " إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. " ( مت26/24 )، أو كما يقول الكتاب " أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. " ( يو13/1 ) .‏ 

‏ هذه بعض المواقف التي تقرّر فيها إعدام المسيح وقتله ومع ذلك نجا منها بقوّة ‏إلهيّة أمام الجميع دون اللجوء إلي الطرق التي لا تتفق مع جلال الله وعدله وعظمته‏، وبالطبع لو أراد الله إنقاذه من الصلب لكان في إمكانه أنْ يفعل ذلك بإحدي ‏الوسائل والطرق أو غيرها مما يتّفق مع جلال الله وعظمته وبما لا يوقع ملايين 

ــــــــــ 

‏-91-‏ 

‏ ‏ــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 93 -‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

الملايين من البشر علي مر الأجيال فيما لا يتّفق مع قدرة الله وعظمته وجلاله ‏الغير محدود.‏ 



‏4 - إنقاذ أنبياء آخرين من الموت :‏ 

‏ أهلك اليهود علي مرّ الأجيال الكثير من أنبيائهم حتي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح قال ‏لهم: " وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ تَبْنُونَ قُبُورَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ قَتَلُوهُمْ. " ( لو11/47 )، ومع ذلك ‏شاءت إرادة الله أنْ ينقذ بعض الأنبياء من الموت، منهم من نجا بالطرق العاديّة ‏كالإختفاء من أمام وجه طالبي قتلهم ومنهم بالهرب وترك المكان المطلوبين فيه، ‏كما فعل السيد المسيح نفسه في بعض الأحيان عندما كان يري أنَّ ذلك أفضل مثلما ‏حدث قبل الفصح وبعد أنْ طلب اليونانيّين رؤيته، يقول الكتاب: " تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا ثُمَّ مَضَى وَاخْتَفَى عَنْهُمْ. " ( يو12/36 ) ، وكما حدث بعد إشباع الجموع عندما أرادوا " أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ. " ( يو6/15 )، أو ‏عندما " لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَتَرَدَّدَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ. " ( يو7/1 )، ‏أو عندما ذهب إلي العيد في أورشليم " لاَ ظَاهِراً بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. " ( يو7/10 ) .‏ 

‏ كما أنقذ الله بعض الأنبياء إمّا برفعهم إلي السماء جهارًا أمام الجميع أو ‏بانتصارهم علي أعدائهم أو بسحق أعدائهم. وهذه بعض الأمثلة :‏ 

‏ 1 - يذكر لنا الكتاب أنَّ أخنوخ السابع من آدم كان رجلاً بارًا وسار في طريق الله ‏وكما يذكر القديس يهوذا في رسالته أنَّه تنبّأ عن معاقبة الله للفجار ( يه14 ) ، ويبدو أنَّ ‏الله أراد أنْ ينقذه من هؤلاء الفجار فنقله إليه، إذ يقول الكتاب " وَسَارَ اخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لانَّ اللهَ اخَذَهُ. " ( تك5/24 )، لقد نقله الله إليه بمعرفة الجميع دون اللجوء ‏لأي وسيلة لا تتّفق مع عدل الله وجلاله وعظمته.‏ 

‏ 2 - وعندما أراد فرعون بجيشه أنْ يلحق ببني إسرائيل أثناء خروجهم من مصر ‏ويُهلكهم عند البحر الأحمر أمر الله موسي أنْ يضرب البحر بعصاة فأنشقّ البحر ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-92-‏ 

وصار فيه طريق يابس فسار فيه بنو إسرائيل ولما تعقبهم فرعون بجيشه عاد البحر ‏إلي ما كان عليه وغرق فرعون بجيشه ونجا موسي ومن معه ( خر 14/15-29 ). أفلم ‏يكن الله قادرًا أنْ يفعل مثل ذلك عندما جاءوا للقبض علي المسيح ؟!!‏ 

‏ 3 - وعندما تآمر قورح بن بصهار مع بعض الشعب ضد موسي وهارون وكان ‏ذلك ضد إرادة الله لذا سحقهم أمام الشعب " انْشَقَّتِ الأَرْضُ التِي تَحْتَهُمْ وَفَتَحَتِ الأَرْضُ فَاهَا وَابْتَلعَتْهُمْ وَبُيُوتَهُمْ " ( عدد 16/1-33 ). وهكذا أمام الجميع، وكان في إمكان الله أنء يفعل ‏ذلك أو مثله مع أعداء المسيح دون الحاجة للجوء إلي ما لا يتّفق مع جلال الله ‏وعدله وعظمته .‏ 

‏ 4 - وعندما أراد الملك أخاب أنْ يُهلك إيليّا النبيّ صلّي إيليّا أنء لا تمُطر السموات ‏ثلاث سنين ولما طلبه الملك اختفى وجعل الغربان تعوله ( 1مل17 ) . ولما أراد الله أنْ ‏ينقله إلي السماء أخذه في العاصفة إلي السماء أمام تلميذه إليشع وبمعرفة بنو الأنبياء ‏‏( 2مل 11/2 )، ولم يكن ذلك خفيًا بل معلومًا للجميع. وبالطبع كان في إمكان الله أنْ ‏يرفع المسيح بمثل هذه الطريقة أمام الجموع، فيتمجّد الله ولا يقع أتباع المسيح في ‏ضلالة كبري، حاشا لله منها !!‏ 

‏ لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الصلب والموت لكان أليق بجلاله وعظمته وقدرته ‏الكليّة أنْ يُنقذه بصورة واضحة وجليّة وظاهرة بأنْ يرفعه أمام الجميع كما فعل مع ‏أخنوخ وإيليّا أو أنْ يسحق أعداءه كما فعل مع جيش فرعون ومع قورح ومن تبعه ‏أو أنْ يجتاز في وسطهم ويمشي دون أنْ يمسّوه كما فعل عندما حاولوا إلقائه من ‏علي الجبل وعندما حاولوا رجمه عدة مرات، فيتمجد الله أمام الجميع ولا يقع ‏الشعب في ضلالة كبري. يقول الكتاب : " إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ. " ‏‏( 1يو1/5 ). كما أن " ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَل يَقُولُ وَلا يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلمُ وَلا يَفِي؟ " ( عد23/19 ) .‏ 

‏ــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 93 -‏ 

الفصل السابع ‏ 
كان نظر المسيح دائما متجها إلى الصليب 
نبوات المسيح وإعلاناته عن صلبه وقيامته 
‏ كان موضوع صلب المسيح وقيامته بالنسبة للرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ليس مجرد ‏نهاية حياة علي الأرض أو حتي مجرّد استشهاد مثل بقيّة الشهداء، كما أنَّه لم يكن ‏ابن ساعته أو يومه، أو مجرّد حكم بالإعدام تمّ باستخدام وسيلة إعدام هي الصلب، ‏وإنما كما أعلن الرب يسوع نفسه وكما أعلن الوحي الإلهي في العهد الجديد، كان ‏أمرًا محتومًا منذ الأزل ، ومعروفًا سابقًا قبل العالم، كقول القديس بطرس بالروح ‏القدس : " دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، مَعْرُوفاً سَابِقاً قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، " ( ابط1/19-20 )، أو كما قال ، لليهود بالروح القدس : " هَذَا ‏‏(يسوع المسيح) أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. " ( أع2/23 ). ويؤكّد الرب يسوع المسيح أنّه ما جاء، بالدرجة ‏الأولي، إلا لهذا السبب " لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. " ( يو3/16-17 ).‏ 

‏ وكان يُسَمّي وقت صلبه بالساعة، أي الساعة المعيّنة التي سيتمّ فيها صلبه، وأنَّه ‏ما جاء إلاَّ لأجل هذه الساعة: قال لتلاميذه قبل العشاء الرباني " قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ . اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ .... اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. ... وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-94-‏ 

قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. " ( يو12/23-32 ) .‏ 

‏ وبعد خطابه الوداعي لتلاميذه بعد العشاء قال لهم " لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ. " ‏‏( يو16/4 ). ‎ وبعد انتهاء خطابه الوداعي وقبل القبض عليه بلحظات يقول الكتاب " ‏ تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً " ( يو17/1 ). 

‏ 

‏1 ‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏ نبواته وإعلاناته عن آلامه وصلبه منذ بداية خدمته :‏ 

‏ وفيما يلي أهم نبوّات وإعلانات الرب يسوع المسيح عن القبض عليه ومحاكمته ‏وآلامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته :‏ 

‏ (1) برغم أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح صنع أمام جموع اليهود معجزات عديدة لا ‏حصر لها إلا أنّهم طلبوا منه آية، معجزة كبري تبرهن علي صحة رسالته !! ‏وقالوا له " يَا مُعَلِّمُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ. " ( مت12/38-41 ). وفي ‏إجابته عليهم يقدّم لهم أكبر وأعظم آية وهي موته ودفنه ثلاثة أيام ثم قيامته من ‏الموت التي هي لكل الأجيال وليس فقط لذلك الجيل، كما كانت آية يونان لأهل ‏نينوي، فهو الأعظم " هُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُونَانَ هَهُنَا! ". فمعجزة قيامة المسيح من ‏الموت هي الوحيدة الباقية إلي الأبد.‏ 

‏ (2) وفى حادثة تطهير الهيكل المذكورة في الإنجيل الذي دونه القديس يوحنا ‏بالروح القدس طلبوا منه أيضا أن يقدم لهم آية تبرهن على سلطانه الذي يعمل به ‏ويتكلم به ، وكانت آيته لهم " انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ " ، ولم يكن ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-95-‏ 

.‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

يقصد هيكل سليمان الذي أعاد بناءه هيرودس الكبير ، وكان الهيكل قد أعيد بناؤه ‏حتى وقت المسيح في " ست واربعين سنة " وإنما كان يشير إلى هيكل جسده ؛ " ‏ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ. " ( يو2/18-22 ). وكأنَّه كان يقول لهم: ‏اقتلوا هذا الجسد، جسد المسيح، وسوف يقوم في اليوم الثالث، إذ أنَّ أعظم آياته ‏هي موته وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث.‏ 

‏ (3) ولما جاء إليه أحد معلمي الناموس وعضو السنهدرين الأعظم ويُدعي ‏نيقوديموس, ليلاً، وعلّمه الرب يسوع معني الولادة الجديدة، أعلن له عن سرّ ‏الفداء الذي لابد أنْ يتمّ بآلامه وموته مصلوبًا وقيامته من الأموات مصوّرًا له عملية ‏الصلب بمثال الحيّة النحاسيّة التي رفعها موسي النبي في البريّة، بناء علي أمر الله‏، وكلّ من نظر إليها ممن لدغته الحيّات يُشفى " وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " ( يو3/14-15 ) .‏ 

‏ (4) وبعد معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا معهم من نساء وأطفال ‏بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين نادى أمام كل هذه الجموع قائلاً: " أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 000 ‏ أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ 000 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ000 ‏ مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. " ( يو6/48-56 ). والإشارة هنا ‏واضحة إلي آلامه وسفك دمه وتقديم جسده علي الصليب.‏ 

‏ (5) وفي نواحي قيصرية فيلبس كشف الوحي الإلهي للقديس بطرس الرسول عن ‏حقيقة وشخص الرب يسوع المسيح وهو " الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ " ( مت16/16 ) ، 

ــــــــــ 

‏-96-‏ 

وبعد مدح الرب يسوع المسيح لبطرس على هذا الإعلان وتأكيده هذه الحقيقة لبقية ‏التلاميذ ، يقول الكتاب " مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. " ( مت16/21 ). وهذا الإعلان لا يحتاج إلي إيضاح. إذ أنَّ ‏حقيقة كونه ابن الله الحيّ مرتبطة بحتميّة آلامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته. ولكن الفكر ‏البشريّ لم يستطعْ أنْ يفهم إرادة الله وتمثّل ذلك في قول بطرس له " حاشاك يا رب ‏لا يكن لك هذا " حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هَذَا!» فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ. أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ» " ( مت16/22-23 ) .‏ 

‏ (6) وبعد ستة أيام من ذلك أخذ الرب يسوع " بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ " وأعلن ‏أمامهم شئ من مجده على جبل عال منفردين . " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي صَارَتْ هَيْئَةُ وَجْهِهِ مُتَغَيِّرَةً وَلِبَاسُهُ مُبْيَضّاً لاَمِعاً. وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ وَهُمَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا " ، وكان كلام موسى وإيليا معه ، كما يقول القديس لوقا بالروح القدس ‏‏" خُرُوجِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يُكَمِّلَهُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ . " ( لو9/28-31 ) أي عن صلبه ‏وموته وقيامته، يقول الكتاب أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح أوصي تلاميذه وهم نازلون ‏من علي الجبل " لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَداً بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ "( مت 17/9 ) . ‏لأن " كَذَلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ " ( مت17/12 ) .‏ 

‏ (7) وأثناء تردده في الجليل كان يعلم تلاميذه ويقول لهم " اِبْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ " ( مت17/22-23 ) . ‏ 

‏ (8) وأثناء تعليمه للشعب " تَقَدَّمَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «اخْرُجْ وَاذْهَبْ مِنْ هَهُنَا لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ». فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا وَقُولُوا لِهَذَا الثَّعْلَبِ: هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ وَأَشْفِي الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ أُكَمَّلُ. بَلْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَسِيرَ الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَمَا يَلِيهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ نَبِيٌّ خَارِجاً عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " ( لو13/31-33 ) . وهو هنا ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-97-‏ 

يؤكّد حتميّة موته مقتولاً في أورشليم بسفك دمه.‏ 

‏ (9) وبعد أنْ فتح عيني المولود أعمى الذي صنع له عينين من الطين نادى قائلاً ‏‏:" أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ 000 وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ . " ( يو10/11 و 15 ). وهو هنا يُشير إلي بذل ذاته، تقديم ذاته، نيابة، ‏فدية، علي الصليب. ثم يؤكّد حتميّة ذلك وحقيقة أنَّه يقدّم ذاته بإرادته، دون أنْ ‏يكون هناك أي مجال للإجبار أو العرض والصدفة بقوله " لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. " ( يو10/17-18 ).‏ 

‏ (10) وعندما تناقش تلاميذه في أحقيّة الجلوس عن يمينه أو يساره في ملكوته قال ‏لهم " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ " ‏‏( مت20/28و مر10/45 ) .‏ 

‏ (11) وفي الطريق إلي أورشليم للمرة الأخيرة كشف لتلاميذه ما سيحدث له بكل ‏وضوح " وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذاً عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ " ( مت20/17-19 ). وهذا إعلان تفصيلي في إيجاز عن كل ما ‏سيحدث من محاكمة يهوديّة إلي تسليمه للرومان وإستهزاء وجلد وصلب وموت ‏وقيامة.‏ 

‏ (
‏ ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

12) " وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ فَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ. " ، فتصور تلاميذه ‏أن هذا " إِتْلاَفُ " ، " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هَذَا الطِّيبُ بِكَثِيرٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ " ‏، فقال لهم يسوع مشيرًا إلي موته " إِنَّهَا إِذْ سَكَبَتْ هَذَا الطِّيبَ عَلَى جَسَدِي إِنَّمَا فَعَلَتْ ذَلِكَ لأَجْلِ تَكْفِينِي. " ( مت26/6-12 ) وبعد دخوله الانتصاري الأخير لأورشليم واحتدام الصراع بينه وبين رؤساء ‏الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ أعطاهم مَثَل الكرم والكرامين وكشف لهم من خلاله كيف ‏أنَّ الله سلّمهم الكرم ولكنهم لم يعطوه من " ثَمَرِ الْكَرْمِ " فَقَالَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ: مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ؟ أُرْسِلُ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبَ. لَعَلَّهُمْ إِذَا رَأَوْهُ يَهَابُونَ! فَلَمَّا رَآهُ الْكَرَّامُونَ تَآمَرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ لِكَيْ يَصِيرَ لَنَا الْمِيرَاثُ. فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ. " ( لو20/9-16 ) . ‏وهو هنا يُشير إلي نفسه بالابن الحبيب الذي قتلوه.‏ 

‏ (14) وفي أورشليم طلب " أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ " ‏من فيلبس أنْ يروا يسوع وكانت إجابة الرب يسوع علي هذا الطلب " قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. " ، ثم أضاف " ‏ وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ».قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. " ( يو12/20-33 ) . والجملة الأخيرة هي تعليق إيضاحي لمعنى كلام ‏المسيح مؤكدًا أنَّ قصده هو الموت معلقًا علي الصليب.‏ 

‏ (15) وقبل عيد الفصح بيومين قال لتلاميذه " تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ " ( مت26/2 ). هل يُوجد إيضاح أكثر من هذا ؟ بالطبع ‏لا، فالرب يسوع المسيح كان يتطلّع دائمًا لهذه الساعة، ساعة الصلب. 

‏ 

‏2 - نبوّاته وإعلاناته عن آلامه وصلبه أثناء العشاء الرباني :‏ 

‏ وفي يوم الخميس قام الرب يسوع المسيح مع تلاميذه بعمل الفصح تمهيدًا لتقديم ‏ذاته في اليوم التالي، الجمعة، في نفس الوقت الذي كان يذبح فيه اليهود خروف ‏الفصح، أي يقدّم ذاته كالفصح الحقيقيّ، الحمل الحقيقيّ، في نفس الوقت الذي ‏يُذبح فيه خروف الفصح الرمزيّ. 

ــــــــــ 

‏-99-‏ 

‏ فقد ذهب فيه إلى أورشليم في العيد لأجل هذا السبب، يقول الكتاب " وَحِينَ تَمَّتِ الأَيَّامُ لاِرْتِفَاعِهِ ثَبَّتَ وَجْهَهُ لِيَنْطَلِقَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ " ( لو9/51 ). وأثناء تناول الفصح ‏قال لتلاميذه " الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي " ( يو13/21 ). وبعد ‏دهشة التلاميذ واستفسارهم أشار إلي يهوذا الاسخريوطي ( يو13/26 )، وقال " إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ " ( مت 26/24ومر21:1414/21 )، ثم قال ليهوذا " ‏ مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ " ( يو13/27 ). وغمس لقمة وأعطاها له " فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً . " ( يو13/30 )، خرج يهوذا إلي رؤساء الكهنة ‏والكتبة والشيوخ لكي يسلّم لهم يسوع في تلك الليلة لأنَّه يعرف المكان الذي سيجتمع ‏فيه الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه.‏ 

‏ وبعد خروج يهوذا بدأ الرب يُعدّ للعهد الجديد الذي كان علي وشك أنْ يُعلنه بدمه‏، وبدأ بمراسم هذا العهد الجديد، وقدّم العشاء الربّاني، الخبز والخمر، أو الجسد ‏والدم الذي كان علي وشك أنْ يُقدّمهما علي الصليب " وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخُبْزَ وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى التَّلاَمِيذَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا. هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي». وَأَخَذَ الْكَأْسَ وَشَكَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «اشْرَبُوا مِنْهَا كُلُّكُمْ لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا. " ( مت26/26-28 ) ، وهذا الخبز هو الذي سبق أنْ قال ‏عنه " وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ " ( يو6/51 )، ‏وهذا الدم هو الذي سبق أنْ قال عنه " وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ. " ( يو6/55 )، " مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. " ( يو6/56 ). 

‏ 

‏3 - نبواته وإعلاناته عن آلامه وصلبه في خطابه الوداعي :‏ 

‏ وبعد عشاء الفصح والعشاء الرباني خرج الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه متوجهين إلي ‏جبل الزيتون حيث بستان جيسماني وفي الطريق بدأ يكشف لهم ما سيحدث له في ‏تلك الليلة " كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ.‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ قِيَامِي أَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ " ( مت26/31-32 ومر14/27-28 ). والشك هنا ‏راجع لاعتقاد اليهود أنَّ المسيح لن يموت بل يبقى إلي الأبد ( يو12/34مع مز 89/36،أش ‏‏9/7و 35/8.دا 7/14،في4/7 )، فقالوا له " سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ " ‏‏( يو12/34 ). وهو في تلك الليلة سيُقبض عليه وفي اليوم التالي سيموت. ولكنّه يُؤكّد أنَّه سيقوم من الموت ويقابلهم حيًا في الجليل. ثم اكمل " هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. " ( يو16/32 ). فقال له بطرس " وَإِنْ شَكَّ فِيكَ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لاَ أَشُكُّ أَبَداً». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ دِيكٌ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ!» هَكَذَا قَالَ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُ التَّلاَمِيذِ. " ( مت26/31-35 ومر14/27-31 ). ثم عاد فأكّد بأكثر إيضاح ما سيحدث ‏الليلة وغدًا وأنَّه مقضيٌّ به ومحتومٌ " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ "( لو22/37مع إش53/12 ).‏ 

‏ وبعد هذه الإعلانات الرهيبة خيّم علي التلاميذ جوّ الحزن وساد عليهم وجوم فبدأ ‏يسوع يُعزّيهم ويُؤكّد لهم أنَّ حزنهم لن يطول لأنَّه سيقوم من الموت وسيروه ثانية " ‏ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ». فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ؟». " ( يو16/16-17 ) .‏ 

‏ وقد صوّر حزنهم الحالي وفرحهم المُقبل بآلام المرأة التي تلد وحزنها لذلك ‏وفرحها بعد ميلاد الطفل " فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ.‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-101-‏ 

فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. " ( يو16/19-22 ) .‏ 

‏ هذه أهم نبوّات وإعلانات الرب يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة آلامه وصلبه وموته ‏وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث والتي كان يرددها دائمًا منذ بداية خدمته ‏الجهاريّة وحتي القبض عليه، وإنْ كان تكرارها قد إزداد كثيرًا في أيامه الأخيرة، ‏خاصّة في رحلته الأخيرة إلي أورشليم وقبل القبض عليه مباشرة، حتي يكون ‏التلاميذ علي بيّنة لكل ما سيحدث له. فهل يُمكن لأحد بعد ذلك أنْ يدّعِي غير ذلك ‏؟! أو أنْ يُنكر ما قاله الرب يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة آلامه وصلبه وقيامته ؟! ‏ 

‏ قال الأستاذ خالد محمد خالد " لقد كان الصليب الكبير الذي أعده المجرمون ‏للمسيح يتراءى له دومًا " ( معًا على الطريق ص 34،131 ) .‏ 

‏ وقال الأستاذ منصور حسين في كتابه دعوة الحق " أن المسيح عليه السلام كان ‏عالماً بأنَّه سيُصلب وبهذا أخبر تلاميذه ". ثم يُفاجئنا بعد ذلك أنَّه غيّر رأيه وتراجع ‏عن قراره وصُلب يهوذا بدلاً منه !!!!!!‏ 

‏ فهل يحتاج مثل هذا الكلام إلي تعليق ؟! قال الرب يسوع المسيح " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " ( مر13/31 ) .‏ 

‏ـــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 102 -‏ 

الفصل الثامن 
نبوات العهد القديم ‏ 
عن صلب المسيح وقيامته 
‏ تنبّأ أنبياء العهد القديم ابتداء من إبراهيم إلي ملاخي بكل تفصيلات حياة المسيح ‏وكانت قمّة نبوّاتهم عن صلب المسيح وقيامته. وهذه النبوّات التي سجّلوها بالروح ‏القدس في أسفارهم كان علماء اليهودية يعرفون بعضًا منها ولكن عندما جاء الرب ‏يسوع المسيح كشف عن كل هذه النبوّات وشرحها وفسّر مغزاها لتلاميذه ورسله، ‏كما فسر بعضها أمام الجموع وبصفةٍ خاصّةٍ أمام رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفرّيسيون‏‏. وقال لهم في أكثر من مناسبة :‏ 

•  " فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. " ‏‏( يو5/39 ) .‏ 

•  ‎ " أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ " ( يو8/56 ) .‏ 

•  ‎ " لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي " ( يو5/46 ) .‏ 

‏ وفي ( متى22/42-45 ) اتفق المسيح ورؤساء اليهود علي أنَّ داود تنبأ عن المسيح ‏ودعاه " ربه " " قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي " .‏ 

‏ وأكّد هذه الحقيقة أمام تلاميذه مرّات كثيرة مثل قوله " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ "( لو22/37 ). وفي العشاء قال لهم مشيرا إلي يهوذا " أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. " ( يو13/18 ). وقال ليهوذا ‏محذرًا " إ ِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ " ( مت26/24ومر14/21 ). ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-103-‏ 

وفي الطريق إلي البستان صلّي للآب قائلا " حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ. " ‏‏( يو17/12 ) . ثم قال للتلاميذ " كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ. " ( مت26/31 ) . ولما حاول القديس ‏بطرس الدفاع عنه بالسيف قال له " أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟». " ( مت26/52-54 ) .‏ 

‏ وعندما قبضوا عليه قال لهم " كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ " ( مر14/49 ). وأخيرًا وعلي الصليب يقول الكتاب " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». " ( يو19/28 ) .‏ 

‏ وبعد قيامته من الموت وظهوره لتلاميذه ورسله، خاصّته، فسّر لهم كل ما سبق ‏أنْ تنبّأ به عنه أنبياء العهد القديم خاصّة ما يتعلّق بصلبه وموته وقيامته تفصيليًا، ‏فقال لتلميذى عَمّواس " أَيُّهَا الْغَبِيَّانِ وَالْبَطِيئَا الْقُلُوبِ فِي الإِيمَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءُ أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهَذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟». ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ. " ( لو24/25-27 ) .‏ 

‏ وقال للأحد عشر " هُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُمْ " ( لو24/33 ) : " هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ». حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ " ( لو24/44-46 ) .‏ 

‏ وعندما حلّ الروح القدس علي التلاميذ والرسل يوم الخمسين واجهوا اليهود في ‏الهيكل والمجامع بهذه النبوات مؤكّدين أنَّ كل ما حدث للمسيح من محاكمة وصلب ‏وموت وقيامة سبق وتنبّأ به أنبياء العهد القديم:‏ 

•  " وَكَانَ يُحَاجُّهُمْ " ( أع17/2-3 ) 000 من الكتب موضحًا ومبينًا أنَّه كان ينبغي أنْ ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات. ( أع3/18 ) .‏ 

•  " لأَنَّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا هَذَا. وَأَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّتِي تُقْرَأُ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ تَمَّمُوهَا إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ.وَمَعْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْمَوْتِ طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ. وَلَمَّا تَمَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ وَوَضَعُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ. ‏‏" ( أع13/27-29 ) .‏ 

•  " 000 تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ: إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ " ( أع26/22-23 ) .‏ 

•  " الْخَلاَصَ الَّذِي فَتَّشَ وَبَحَثَ عَنْهُ أَنْبِيَاءُ، الَّذِينَ تَنَبَّأُوا عَنِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي لأَجْلِكُمْ، بَاحِثِينَ أَيُّ وَقْتٍ أَوْ مَا الْوَقْتُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي فِيهِمْ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَشَهِدَ بِالآلاَمِ الَّتِي لِلْمَسِيحِ وَالأَمْجَادِ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا. " ( 1بط1/10-11 ) .‏ 

•  " 000 أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ " ( 1كو15/3-4 ) .‏ 

‏ وهذه أهم النبوّات التي جاءت في أسفار العهد القديم عن الصلب والقيامة وطبّقها ‏تلاميذ المسيح ورسله علي أحداث القبض عليه ومحاكمته وصلبه وموته ودفنه ‏وقيامته من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. ونحن هنا لا نختار مجرّد آيات من العهد ‏القديم تتشابه مع أحداث العهد الجديد ولكن نعتمد علي ما طبّقه كُتّاب العهد الجديد ‏الموحي إليهم والمسوقين من الروح القدس بحسب ما سبق الرب يسوع وفسّره لهم ‏وبحسب ما قادهم وأرشدهم إليه الروح القدس :‏ 



‏1 - خيانة أحد تلاميذه له :‏ 

النبوّة : " رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ آكِلُ خُبْزِي رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ! " ( مز41/9 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. 000 وَشَهِدَ (المسيح) وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏-105-‏ 

‏ 000 اَلَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. " ( يو13/18-26 ).‏ 

‏ " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ. وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً: «الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ». فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. " ( متى26/47-49 ) . ‏ 

‏ وعند اختيار الرسل لبديلٍ عن يهوذا قال القدّيس بطرس بالروح : " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ " ( أع1/16 ). 

‏ 

‏ 2 - بيعه بثلاثين قطعة من الفضة :‏ 

النبوّة : " قُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا. فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.. فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ " ( زك11/12-13 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَقَالَ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. " ( مت26/14-15 ) .‏ 

‏ " حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ 000فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ000 حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ 000 وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ الْمُثَمَّنِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَعْطَوْهَا عَنْ حَقْلِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ كَمَا أَمَرَنِي الرَّبُّ». " ( مت27/3-10 ). 

‏ 

‏ 3 - تركه من تلاميذه وأتباعه :‏ 

النبوّة : " اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اضْرِبِ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏-106-‏ 

الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ 000 " ( زك13/7 ) . ‏ 

الإتمام : " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: إِنَّ كُلَّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ : أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ الْخِرَافُ " ( مر14/27 ) ، " وَأَمَّا هَذَا كُلُّهُ فَقَدْ كَانَ لِكَيْ تُكَمَّلَ كُتُبُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ . حِينَئِذٍ تَرَكَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. " ( مت26/56 ).‏ 



‏ 4 - يقوم عليه شهود زور :‏ 

النبوّة : " شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي. يُجَازُونَنِي عَنِ الْخَيْرِ شَرّاً 000 " ( مز35/11-12 ) . ‏ 

الإتمام : " وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَلَكِنْ أَخِيراً تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ " ( مت 26/59-60 ). 

‏ 

‏ 5 - يُسخر منه ويُضرب :‏ 

النبوّة : " يَضْرِبُونَ قَاضِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِقَضِيبٍ عَلَى خَدِّهِ. " ( ميخا5/1 ). " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ. " ( إش50/6 ) . " ‏ مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. " ( إش53/3 ) ، " كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَداً " ( إش52/14 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ . قَائِلِينَ: «تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟». " ( مت26/67-68 ) ، " وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ 000 وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. " ( مت27/29-30 ). 

‏ 

‏ 6 - يصلب بتسمير يديه ورجليه :‏ 

النبوّة : " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. " ( مز22/16 ) ، والأمر المدهش حقاً في هذه النبوّة التي تنبّأ بها داود النبي حوالي ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

‏-107-‏ 

سنة سنه 1000 ق م هو أنَّ حكم الإعدام في إسرائيل كان يتمّ بالرجم، وثقب ‏اليدين والرجلين لا يتمّ إلاَّ بالصلب الذي لم يكنْ يُعرف في ذلك الوقت ولم يعرفه ‏بنو إسرائيل إلاَّ بعد السبي البابلي سنه 400 ق م والغريب حقًا والمدهش أنْ يتنبّأ ‏داود عن الصلب دون أنّ يراه أو يعرف عنه شيئًا.‏ 

الإتمام : " وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ " ( لو23/33 ) ، ‏وبعد القيامة " أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ . " أي أثر المسامير في يديه ورجليه ( لو 24/40 ). ‏وفي يوحنا يقول " وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ فَفَرِحَ التّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الرَّبَّ. " ‏‏( يو20/20 ). ولكن توما لم يكن حاضراً ولم يري هذا الظهور ولما أبلغه التلاميذ بذلك ‏قال لهم " إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». " ( يو20/25-27 ).‏ 



‏ 7 - يصلب بين لصين :‏ 

النبوّة : " 000 وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ " ( إش53/12 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ "( لو22/37 ) ، " حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. " ‏‏( مت27/38 ). 

‏ 

‏ 8 - يصلى لأجل صالبيه :‏ 

النبوّة : " وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. " ( إش53/12 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». " ( لو23/34 ). 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 108 - 

‏‏ 9 - السخرية منه وهو على الصليب :‏ 

النبوّة : " وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ ." ( مز109/25 ) ‏، " كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ " ( مز22/7 ).‏ 

الإتمام : " وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ " ( مت27/39 ) . 

‏ 

‏ 10 - اقتسام ثيابه وإلقاء قرعه على لباسه :‏ 

النبوّة : " يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. " ( مز22/18 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. " ( يو19/23-24 ). 

‏ 

‏ 11 - يترك من الآب :‏ 

النبوّة : " إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي 000 " ( مز22/1 ) .‏ 

الإتمام: " وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: أَيْ: 000 إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ " ( مت27/46 ). 

‏ 

‏ 12- يعطش على الصليب ويشرب الخل :‏ 

النبوّة : " يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي " ( مز22/15 ) ، " وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ. " ( مز69/21 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: أَنَا عَطْشَانُ ‏‏000 مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ . فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ» ." ( يو19/28-30 ). 

‏ 

‏ 13 - طعن جنبه بحربه وعدم كسر عظم من عظامه :‏ 

النبوّة : جاء عن خروف الفصح " وَلا يَكْسِرُوا عَظْماً مِنْهُ. " ( عدد9/12 ) ، وخروف‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 109 - 

‏ 

الفصح كان رمزاً للمسيح " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا. " ( 1كو5/7 )، ‏وجاء في المزمور ( 34/20 ) " يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لاَ يَنْكَسِرُ . "، ‏وعن طعنه بحربه جاء في زكريا ( 12/10 ) " فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ ". ‏ 

الإتمام : " فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ 000 هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ» . وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ» . " ( يو19/33-37 ).‏ 



‏ 14 - دفنه في قبر غني :‏ 

النبوّة : " وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. " ( أش53/9 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ 000 فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ. وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ " ( مت27/57-60 ). 

‏ 

‏ 15- موته على الصليب بإرادته :‏ 

النبوّة : " أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ " ( إش53/12 ) . " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ. " ( إش50/6 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ000 ‏لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. " ( يو10/11و 17-18 ). 

‏ 

‏ 16 - موته نيابة عن البشرية :‏ 

النبوّة : " وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ (بجروحه ) شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

- 

عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا 000 وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا . " ‏‏( إش53/5-6و11 ) ، " يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ " ( دا9/26 ) .‏ 

الإتمام : " الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. " ( 1بط2/24 ). 

‏ 

‏ 17 - قيامته من الموت :‏ 

النبوّة : " لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً. " ( مز16/10 ).‏ 

الإتمام : " لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ: كُنْتُ أَرَى الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي لِكَيْ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعَ. لِذَلِكَ سُرَّ قَلْبِي وَتَهَلَّلَ لِسَانِي. حَتَّى جَسَدِي أَيْضاً سَيَسْكُنُ عَلَى رَجَاءٍ. لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً. عَرَّفْتَنِي سُبُلَ الْحَيَاةِ وَسَتَمْلأُنِي سُرُوراً مَعَ وَجْهِكَ. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ يَسُوغُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لَكُمْ جِهَاراً عَنْ رَئِيسِ الآبَاءِ دَاوُدَ إِنَّهُ مَاتَ وَدُفِنَ وَقَبْرُهُ عِنْدَنَا حَتَّى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " ( أع 2/25-32 ) .‏ 

‏ مما سبق يتّضح لنا أنَّ أنبياء العهد القديم وبصفة خاصّة داود النبي (سنه 1000 ‏ق. م) وإشعياء النبي (سنه 700 ق.م) وزكريا النبي (سنه 536 ق.م) إلي جانب ‏موسى النبي (سنه 1500ق.م) وميخا النبي (سنه 700 ق.م) وغيرهم تنبّأوا عن أدقّ ‏تفاصيل القبض علي المسيح ومحاكمته وموته وصلبه وقيامته. وهذا بدوره يؤدّي ‏إلي إستحالة إنكار صلب المسيح وقيامته. وهذا ما جعل اليهود ينّضمون إلي ‏المسيحيّة أفواجًا خاصّة في عصورها الأولي. 

‏ 

‏ 18 - أناشيد المصلوب في المزامير وإشعياء :‏ 

‏ ذكرنا أعلاه نبوّات الأنبياء بما فيها نبوّات داود النبي وإشعياء النبي بحسب ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 111 - 

العناوين الجانبية أعلاه ولكي تتّضح الصورة كاملة وتظهر قيمة نبوّات هذين النبيَّين ‏العظيمَين نذكر هنا أيضًا، إجمالاً، نبوّات مزمور 22 كاملة ونبوّات إشعياء عن ‏الصلب كاملة:‏ 

‏ (أ) مزمور (22) مزمور المصلوب وتطابقه مع أحداث صلب المسيح :‏ 

‏ 1 – " إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي 000 " ( 1 ) ." وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي» أَيْ إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ " ( مت27/46 ).‏ 

‏ 2 – " بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. " ( 1-2 ) . " وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. " ( لو22/44 ) .‏ 

‏ 3 – " أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ. " ( 6-8 ) ، " ‏ وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». وَكَذَلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً َهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا». إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ!». " ‏‏( مت27/39-43 ) .‏ 

‏ 4 – " أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. " ‏‏( 12-16 ) . " وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ: «تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي ضَرَبَكَ؟» وَأَشْيَاءَ ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 112 - 

أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ عَلَيْهِ مُجَدِّفِينَ. " ، ( لو22/63-65 ) ، " فَمَضَى بِهِ الْعَسْكَرُ إِلَى دَاخِلِ الدَّارِ الَّتِي هِيَ دَارُ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الْكَتِيبَةِ. وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُواناً وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يُسَلِّمُونَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ بِقَصَبَةٍ وَيَبْصُقُونَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ جَاثِينَ عَلَى رُكَبِهِمْ. وَبَعْدَمَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الأُرْجُوانَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا بِهِ لِيَصْلِبُوهُ. " ( مر15/16-20 ) .‏ 

‏ 5 – " ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. (بتسميرهم) أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. " ( 16-18 ) ، " فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ» حَيْثُ صَلَبُوهُ وَصَلَبُوا (سمروا يديه ‏وقدميه) اثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مَعَهُ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ 000 ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ000فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. " ( يوحنا 19/17-18 و 23-24 ) .‏ 

‏ 

(ب) العبد المتألم عن خطايا البشرية :‏ 

•  ‏جاء في نبوّة إشعياء النبي عنه قوله : " هُوَذَا عَبْدِي يَعْقِلُ يَتَعَالَى وَيَرْتَقِي وَيَتَسَامَى جِدّاً. كَمَا انْدَهَشَ مِنْكَ كَثِيرُونَ. كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَداً أَكْثَرَ مِنَ اَلرَّجُلِ وَصُورَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ. ه َكَذَا يَنْضِحُ أُمَماً كَثِيرِينَ. مِنْ أَجْلِهِ يَسُدُّ مُلُوكٌ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ أَبْصَرُوا مَا لَمْ يُخْبَرُوا بِهِ وَمَا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوهُ فَهِمُوهُ . " ( إشعياء52/13-15 ). ‏ 

•  " مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اِسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ اَلرَّبِّ؟. نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ (قاحلة ) لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ (منبوذ ) مِنَ اَلنَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ اَلْحُزْنِ ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 113 - 

وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ ( محتجبة ) عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ . لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا ( عاهاتنا ) حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا . وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اَلْلَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا . تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ ( بجراحه ) شُفِينَا . كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا . ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى اَلذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. مِنَ اَلضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ اَلدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ . وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ0 عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا اَلرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ ( بالأوجاع ) . إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ اَلرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي اَلْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا . لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ اَلأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ اَلْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي اَلْمُذْنِبِينَ. " ( إشعياء53 ) 

‏ والعبد المتألم هنا كما أجمع كل من علماء اليهود والمسيحيين هو شخص المسيح‏، المسيا الموعود والمنتظر الذي سيأتي من إسرائيل لخلاص البشريّة. وقد دُعي ‏بالعبد لأنَّه بتجسّده إتّخذ شكل العبد وصورته " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. " ( في2/5-8 ) . فهي تقدّم لنا صورة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا غموض عن ‏شخص آتٍ بلقب " عبد الرب "، هذا الشخص يرتفع ويتسامى جداً فوق البشر، ‏فهو عبدٌ بارٌ لم يعمل خطيّة ولم يُوجد في فمه غشّ ومع ذلك يقدّم نفسه ويقدمه الله ‏ذبيحة أثم، كحمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. كما أنَّه سيتحمّل آلام البشريّة ‏وأوجاعها وأحزانها، سواء الجسمانيّة أو العقليّة، ويُجرح لأجل معاصينا ويُسحق ‏ 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

بالأوجاع والآلام لأجل آثامنا ويشفينا بجروحه . ‏ 

‏ إنَّه المُعيّن من الله ليضع عليه كل آثام البشريّة الضالّة ويُضرب من أجل ذنب ‏شعبه ويَبْذُل نفسه للموت من أجل الخطايا، كما أنَّه سيتحمّل الآلام في صمتٍ ودون ‏أنْ يفتح فاه، فهو العبد البار الذي بمعرفته يُبَرَّر كثيرين وخطاياهم هو يحملها علي ‏أساس تقديم نفسه ذبيحة إثم نيابة عن الخطاة، وهو سيشفع في المذنبين ويحمل ‏خطية كثيرين بموته عن معاصي البشريّة. ومع ذلك يُحسب مع الأشرار عند موته ‏ولكنّه يفرح في النهاية مع المؤمنين به. وهذه الأمور لم تتم ولا يمكن أنْ تنطبق ‏علي أي أحد غير الرب يسوع المسيح :‏ 

‏ (1) فهو البار الذي أخلى ذاته أخذا صورة عبد وجاء في ملء الزمان مولودا من ‏امرأة ( غل4/4 ) ، وقدم نفسه فدية عن خطايا العالم ، يقول الكتاب " يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً. " ( 1يو2/1-2 ). ‏ 

‏ (2) ويؤكّد العهد الجديد، أنَّ هذه النبوّة بحذافيرها تمّت حرفياً في الرب يسوع ‏المسيح، " حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ " ( يو1/29 ) ، فقد طبق الرب يسوع نصّ ‏النبوّة كاملاً علي نفسه قائلاً " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ. " ( لو22/37 ) . وقول ‏الكتاب " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا " ‏‏( مت8/17 ) ، وأيضًا " تَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ». " ( مر15/28 ) . وقال القديس ‏يوحنا بالروح " لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟» لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ. " أي المسيح ( يو12/38-41 ) . ‏ 

‏ كما طبّقها عليه تلاميذه في كرازتهم " وَأَمَّا فَصْلُ الْكِتَابِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَقْرَأُهُ (الخصيّ ) 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 115 - 

فَكَانَ هَذَا: «مِثْلَ شَاةٍ سِيقَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَمِثْلَ خَرُوفٍ صَامِتٍ أَمَامَ الَّذِي يَجُزُّهُ هَكَذَا لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. فِي تَوَاضُعِهِ انْتَزَعَ قَضَاؤُهُ وَجِيلُهُ مَنْ يُخْبِرُ بِهِ لأَنَّ حَيَاتَهُ تُنْتَزَعُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ؟» فَسَأَلَ الْخَصِيُّ فِيلُبُّسَ: «أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكَ: عَنْ مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّبِيُّ هَذَا؟ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ أَمْ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ آخَرَ؟» فَابْتَدَأَ فِيلُبُّسُ مِنْ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ يُبَشِّرَهُ بِيَسُوعَ. " ( أع8/32-35 ). وكذلك القديس بولس بالروح " لَكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا الإِنْجِيلَ لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟» " ( رو10/16 ). وقال أيضًا " هَكَذَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً، بَعْدَمَا قُدِّمَ مَرَّةً لِكَيْ يَحْمِلَ خَطَايَا كَثِيرِينَ، سَيَظْهَرُ ثَانِيَةً بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ. " ( عب9/28 )، وأيضًا " الَّذِي أُسْلِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَأُقِيمَ لأَجْلِ تَبْرِيرِنَا. " ( رو4/25 )، " فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ " ( 1كو15/3 )، " لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. " ( 2كو5/21 ) . وقال القديس بطرس ‏بالروح " فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ " ( 1بط3/18 ) .‏ 

‏ (3) أن قوله " عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا اَلرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ ( بالأوجاع ) . إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ اَلرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. "، كما يؤكّد القديس بطرس بالروح هو الرب يسوع ‏المسيح " الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ، الَّذِي إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضاً وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ. الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ كَخِرَافٍ ضَالَّةٍ، لَكِنَّكُمْ رَجَعْتُمُ الآنَ إِلَى رَاعِي نُفُوسِكُمْ وَأُسْقُفِهَا. " ‏‏( 1بط2/22-25 ) . ‏ 

‏ (4) ويؤكد بقوله " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ. " ( إش50/6 ). أما كون منظره " مفسداً " ، فهذا بسبب ما وقع عليه 

‏‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 116 - 

من جلد وضرب وبصق على وجهه وإكليل الشوك الذي وضع على رأسه ، ومن ‏ثم أصبح " لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ " برغم أنَّه " أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. " ‏‏( مز45/2 ). أما قوله " كَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ " فليس معناه أنَّه لم ‏يتكلّم نهائيًا أثناء المحاكمة بل يعني أنَّه لم يُدافع عن نفسه أبدًا ضدّ كلّ ما أُتهم به ‏حتي تعجّب الوالي الروماني بيلاطس " وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدّاً " ( مت27/12-14 ). " وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ " ‏صلب المسيح بين لصين ودفنه في قبر أناس لم يكونوا قد أعلنوا إيمانهم به ‏‏( مت27/38 و57-60 ) .‏ 

‏ (5) كما أجمع علماء اليهود عبر تاريخهم السابق للمسيح واللاحق له أنَّ هذا ‏الإصحاح نبوّة عن المسيّا المنتظر، وقد لخصّ القمص روفائيل البرموسي في ‏كتابه " أمّا إسرائيل فلا يعرف ص 119 – 128 ) خلاصة رأي علماء اليهود كالآتي " ‏كل الرابيّين ما عدا راشي (الذي رأى أنَّ العبد المتألّم هو شعب إسرائيل ) – يرون ‏أنَّ هذه المقاطع من سفر إشعياء تصف آلام المسيّا كشخص فرديّ ". ويُضيف أنَّه ‏جاء في ترجوم يوناثان الذي يعود للقرن الأول " هوذا عبدي المسيا يعقل 00"، ‏كما أنَّ الرابي دون أتسحاق (حوالي 1500م) يقر و يقول بدون تحفظ " أنَّ غالبية ‏الرابيّين في ميدراشيهم يقرّون أنَّ النبوّة تشير إلي المسيّا ". وقال الرابي سيمون ‏ابن يوخّيا من القرن الثاني الميلادي [ في جنة عدن يوجد مكان يسمى " مكان أبناء ‏الأوجاع والآلام ". في هذا المكان سيدخل المسيّا ويجمع كل الآلام والأوجاع ‏والتأديبات التي لشعب إسرائيل، وكلها ستوضع عليه، وبالتالي يأخذها لنفسه ‏عوضًا عن شعب إسرائيل. لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يخلّص إسرائيل من تأديباته ‏لعصيانهم الناموس. إلا هو، المسيّا. وهذا هو الذي كتب عنه " لكن أحزاننا ‏حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها " ] . وينقل عن تلمود بابل، أنَّ المتألم ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

هو [ " المسيّا " ما هو اسمه ؟ 000 إنَّه عبد يهوه المتألّم " . كما قيل عنه " ‏لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها "] 000 أمّا مدراش كوهين حينما يشرح ‏إشعياء 53/5 ، يضع الكلمات التالية علي فمّ إيليّا النبي، حيث يقول إيليّا للمسيّا [ ‏أنت أبرّ من أنْ تتألّم وتُجرح. كيف كلّي القدرة يُعاقب هكذا من أجل خطايا ‏إسرائيل، ويُكتب عنك " مجروح لأجل معاصينا. مسحوق لأجل أثامنا". إلي أنْ ‏يحين الوقت حيث تأتي نهاية الأمم ]. ويقول رابي يافيث ابن عالي " بالنسبة لرأيي ‏فأنا أنحاز إلي رأبي بنيامين النهاوندي في تفسيره لهذا الإصحاح كونه يشير إلي ‏المسيا. فالنبي إشعياء يريد أنْ يُفهمنا شيئَين: في المرحلة الأولى أنَّ المسيّا هو ‏الوحيد الذي سيصل إلي أعلي درجة من الكرامة والمجد، لكن بعد محن طويلة ‏ومريرة، ثانياً: هذه المحن ستُوضع عليه كعلامة، لدرجة لو وجد نفسه تحت نير ‏هذه المحن وظل مطيعًا وتقيًا في تصرفاته وأفعاله، يُعرف أنَّه هو المختار 000 ‏والتعبير " عبدي " يعود إلى المسيّا " . وفي كتاب " ‏ Bereshith Rabbah ‏ " يقول ‏مؤلّفه رابي موشى هادرشان، أنَّ القدّوس أعطى فرصة للمسيّا أنْ يُخلّص النفوس‏، ولكن بضربات وتأديبات عديدة، يقول [000 على الفور قَبِلَ المسيّا تأديبات ‏وضربات المحبّة، كما هو مكتوب " ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه " 000 عندما ‏أخطأ شعب إسرائيل، طلب المسيّا لهم الرحمة والمغفرة، كما هو مكتوب " ‏وبحبره شفينا " وقوله " وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين " ] . ‏ 

‏ وهكذا يؤكّد لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، من خلال نبوّات أنبياء ‏العهد القديم وتطبيق المسيح لها علي نفسه وتأكيد تلاميذه ورسله بعد ذلك علي أنَّ ‏اليهود عندما صلبوا المسيح فقد تمّموا كل ما سبق وتنبّأ به عنه جميع الأنبياء أنَّه ‏لابد " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ " ( لو9/22 ) .‏ 

‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــ 

- 118 -‏ 

الفصل التاسع ‏ 
القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته ‏ 
‏ كان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفرّيسيّون منذ زمن يتحيّنون الفرصة للتخلّص من ‏السيّد المسيح وكانت أهم أسبابهم هي أولاً : قوله عن نفسه أنَّه " ابن الله " وكونه ‏ابن الله يعني المساواة بين الآب والابن، فاعتبروا ذلك تجديفُا علي الله " فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. " ( يو5/18 )، ولذلك يستحق الرجم " أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» " ( يو10/33 ).‏ 

ثانياً : لأنَّه كان دائمًا يتحدّي سلطانهم، خاصّة تحدّيه الكبير لهم بطرده الباعة من ‏الهيكل لتطهيره له إلي جانب انبهار الجموع بتعاليمه السامية ذات السلطان السماويّ ‏‏" وَسَمِعَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ فَطَلَبُوا كَيْفَ يُهْلِكُونَهُ لأَنَّهُمْ خَافُوهُ إِذْ بُهِتَ الْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ. " ( مر11/18 ). و " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ. " ‏‏( مت7/29 )، " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَمْشِي فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهِ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَالشُّيُوخُ. وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا وَمَنْ أَعْطَاكَ هَذَا السُّلْطَانَ حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟» " ‏‏( مر11/27-28 ). ولما أفحمهم بسؤاله عن مصدر سلطان معموديّة يوحنا المعمدان ‏وعجزهم عن الردّ عليه قرّروا التخلص منه وإعدامه.‏ 

ثالثاً : كانت معجزاته وإيمان الجموع به وخوفهم من ضياع امتيازاتهم وتميّز أمّتهم ‏اليهوديّة نتيجة لإيمان الجميع به سببًا قويًا للتخلّص منه " فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً. ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا». 000 فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ ‏‏‏‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 119 - 

تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ. " ( يو 11/47-53 ) . وكانت إقامة لعازر من الموت من أسباب إيمان ‏الكثيرين به ومن أسباب قرار التخلّص منه أيضًا " فَتَشَاوَرَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيَقْتُلُوا لِعَازَرَ أَيْضاً. لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ كَانُوا بِسَبَبِهِ يَذْهَبُونَ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِيَسُوعَ. " ‏‏( يو12/10-11 ) .‏ 

‏ ثم قرّروا التخلّص منه بعد عيد الفصح حتي لا يحدث شغب في العيد ( مت26/5 ) ‏الذي يحضره يهود من دول وبلاد كثيرة يزيد عددهم علي المليونين فرد .‏ 

‏ ولكن يهوذا الإسخريوطى قَلَبَ خطّتهم رأسًا علي عقب فقد ذهب إليهم قبل الفصح ‏مباشرة " قَرُبَ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ000 تَكَلَّمَ مَعَ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ الْجُنْدِ كَيْفَ يُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْهِمْ. " ( لو11/1 و 4 )، " وَقَالَ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. " ( مت26/15 )‏، " وَكَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ خِلْواً مِنْ جَمْعٍ. " ( لو22/6 )، وكان ذلك فرصة ‏ذهبية لهم. وبعد أنْ غمس السيّد اللقمة وأعطاهم ليهوذا " فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً. " ( يو13/30 ).‏ 



‏ 1 - صلاة يسوع في البستان :‏ 

‏ بعد العشاء، عشاء الفصح والعشاء الربانيّ، ذهب السيّد مع بقيّة تلاميذه إلي ‏جبل الزيتون ( لو22/39 ) إلي ضيعة تُدْعَي بستان " جثيمانى " وترك ثمانية من تلاميذه ‏وقال لهم " اجْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ " ( مت26/36 ) وأخذ معه بطرس ‏ويعقوب ويوحنا " ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي " ( مت26/37 )، وطلب من الجميع أن يصلوا " صَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ " ( لو22/40 ). وطلب من بطرس وابني زبدى أنْ يمكثوا ‏معه ويسهروا " امْكُثُوا هَهُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي " ( مت26/38 )، " ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ». " ( مت26/39 ) ، وكرّر هذه الطلبة ثلاث مرات. ولم يكن ‏معني ذلك أنَّه يريد أنْ ينجو من الموت صلبًا، كلا وحاشا، فقد أعلن مرارًا أنَّ ‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 120 - 

ذلك محتوم ومكتوب عنه، ولكنّه عبّر كإنسان عن قوّة وشدّة الآلام الآتية عليه، ‏كما عبّر عن قبوله وتسليمه لإرادة الآب " لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ " ( لو22/42 ) ، " وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ 000 لْتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ " ( مت26/39 و 42 ). فقد ‏طلب أنْ تعبُر عنه " الكأس " بمعني أنْ " يجتازها " أي يشربها بحسب إرادة الآب ‏دون أنْ يكون لها سلطان عليه، وكما يقول أحدهم " وهذه الصلاة تُظهر بوضوح ‏أن يسوع قبل هذه التضحية بملء إرادته وحريّته وقد أكّد بإصرار أنَّه ليس عنده ‏أي رغبة سوي أنْ يتمّم مشيئة الله ". فقد أكّد أنَّه قدّم ذاته بإرادته متمّمًا إرادة الآب ‏فيه وتنفيذ مشيئته برغم قسوة وشدّة ما سيأتي عليه.‏ 

‏ و " ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُقَوِّيهِ. " ( لو22/43 )، وكان ظهور الملاك له إعلانًا عن ‏قبوله المهمّة وعن رضا الآب لتحقيق إرادته كما أنَّه إعلانًا للرضا التام والحبّ ‏المتبادل بين الآب والابن.‏ 



‏2 ـ القبض على المسيح :‏ 

‏ بعد أنْ أنهي الرب يسوع المسيح صلاته وتأكيد قبوله لإرادة الآب قال لتلاميذه " هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ. هُوَذَا الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُنِي قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ " ( مت26/45-46 ) . ثم جاء يهوذا بالجند " وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ. " ( مت26/47 )، " وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. " ( يو18/3 ). ولما اقتربوا تقدّم إليهم يسوع " وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ» . وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ . فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». أَجَابَ: « قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ ». " ‏‏( يو18/4-8 ).‏ 

‏ لقد تقدّم من الذي جاءوا للقبض عليه وقدم له ذاته بنفسه، فهو وحده سيّد مصيره ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

كما قال عن نفسه " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. " ( يو10/18 ). وأمام هذا المشهد الجليل والمهيب ‏بل والرهيب سقط الذين جاءوا للقبض عليه علي الأرض، فقد كان هو وحده سيّد ‏الموقف وصاحب السلطان. وهذا المشهد يؤكّد لنا إستحالة القبض علي غير المسيح ‏لأنَّ شخصه المهيب، في هذا الموقف بالذات، لا يمكن أنْ يختلط علي أحد، كما ‏كانت الإضاءة كافية بدرجة لا يمكن أنْ يُخطئ فيها أحد مثل هذه الشخصيّة ذات ‏الجلال والمهابة والعظمة، فقد كان القمر في تمام بدره (إذ كان ليلة 14 من الشهر ‏القمري) وذلك إلي جانب المشاعل والمصابيح الوهّاجة التي كانت مع الجموع. ‏وأمام موقف السيّد هذا وتسليمه لنفسه، مع أنَّه كان في إمكانه أنْ يذهب بتلاميذه ‏بسلام دون أنْ يستطيع أحد أنْ يمسّه أو يتقدّم منه، تقدّم منه يهوذا وقبّله إذ كان قد ‏أعطاهم علامة قائلاً " الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ " ( مت26/48 ) وذلك علي الرغم ‏من أنَّ شخصيّة السيّد أصبحت واضحة للجميع تمامًا، فقد كان السيد أيضًا إلي ‏جانب ما سبق يتميّز بصفات جسميّة وملامح خاصّة به كطول القامة ( لو2/52 ) وطول ‏الشعر المسدل علي كتفيه (لأنه كان نذيرا ( عد6/2 و 5؛ قض13/5؛1صم1/11 ) وقوّة نظرات ‏عينيه الناريّة التي لا تُنسى ( رؤ1/14؛ 2/18؛ 19/1 ).‏ 

‏ وقبّله يهوذا فقال له السيد معاتبًُا " يَا صَاحِبُ لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟ " ( مت26/50 )، " يَا يَهُوذَا أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟ " ( لو22/48 ) ، فلمّا رأى التلاميذ ذلك قالوا " يَا رَبُّ أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟ " ( لو22/49 ) وبرغم أنَّه لم يكن معهم سوي سيفين إلاَّ أنَّ جلال السيّد ‏ومهابته وسلطانه علي مُسَلّميه شجّع التلاميذ علي ذلك ومن ثمّ استل بطرس سيفه " وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. " ( لوقا22/50 ).وكان يمكن ‏لبطرس وبقية التلاميذ أنْ يتمادوا في ذلك، خاصة وأنَّ من جاءوا مع يهوذا كانوا ‏شبه مخدرين أمام جلال ومهابة السيد المسيح، ولكن المسيح رفض ذلك ووبّخ ‏بطرس عليه " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. " ( يو18/11 )، ولقّنه الدرس ‏الأبديّ وأنَّ المسيحيّة لا يمكن أنْ تنبني علي السيف: 

‏‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 122 - 

" لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟» ." ‏‏( مت26/52-54 ) . أي أنَّه لو أراد الله إنقاذه فيُرسل حتي لو إثنى عشر جيشًا من ‏الملائكة؟ مع أنَّ ملاكًا واحدًا لهذه المهمّة يكفي !! أمَا كان المسيح في إمكانه أنْ ‏يتركهم ويهرب وهم مرتمين علي الأرض مذعورين ؟! ثم أكّد له ( بطرس ) حتميّة القبض ‏عليه وصلبه " الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟ " ( يو18/11 )، هذه " الكأس " ‏التي صلّي توًا أنَّه قَبِلَها بحسب إرادة الآب. ثم مدّ يده بالشفاء و" أَبْرَأَ " ( لو 22/51 ) ‏الأذن المقطوعة في الحال، وسلّم نفسه للجنود الذين لما رأوه مستسلمًا هكذا ‏بإرادته " قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ " ( يو18/12 )، فقال لهم مشيرًا إلي الطريقة التي جاءوا ‏بها إليه " كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي. " ( مت26/55 )، " وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ " ( لو22/53 ) ، " وَأَمَّا هَذَا كُلُّهُ فَقَدْ كَانَ لِكَيْ تُكَمَّلَ كُتُبُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ " ( مت26/56 ). ‏وهنا يؤكّد السيّد حتميّة القبض عليه ومحاكمته وآلامه وصلبه وقيامته، هذه الحتميّة ‏التي أعلن عنها في كل كتب الأنبياء ( لو22/44-47 ). ولما وجد تلاميذه أنَّه قدّم نفسه ‏لمسلّميه تركوه وهربوا ( مت26/56 ).‏ 

‏ مما سبق يتّضح لنا بشكلٍ قاطعٍ وحاسمٍ أنَّ الشخص الذي قَبَضَ عليه اليهود لا ‏يمكن أنْ يكون سوي المسيح فقد كان شخصه واضحًا بلا لبسٍ ولا غموضٍ وكانت ‏الإضاءة من قمر في تمام بدره ومشاعل ومصابيح تُضئ المكان بقوّة وكانت هيبة ‏المسيح وجلاله مسيطرة علي الجموع تمامًا، وكان هو وحده الداعي إلي السلام ‏والرافض لاستخدام السيف، وكان هو وحده الذي شفي المريض وأبرأ أذنه وهو ‏وحده الذي اهتّم بسلامة التلاميذ، وهو وحده يعلم حتميّة صلبه وقيامته. 

‏ 

‏3 - محاكمة السيد المسيح :‏ 

‏ بعد القبض عليه مباشرة واجه السيد المسيح محاكمتَين مختلفتَين أمام محكمتَين ‏ 

‏‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 123 – 

مختلفتَين لكل منها قوانينها الخاصّة المستقلّة ونظامها الخاصّ بها. فقد وقف أمام ‏محكمة يهوديّة تعتمد علي التقاليد اليهوديّة المستمدّة من شريعة موسي وقضاتها هم ‏رجال الدين من كهنة وفرّيسيين وكتبة، ومحكمة رومانيّة ذات صبغة مدنيّة ‏وعسكريّة وقاضيها هو الوالي الروماني بيلاطس البنطي. ومن ثمَّ فقد كانت التُهم ‏الموجّهة له أمام المحكمة اليهوديّة تختلف تمامًا عن التُهم الموجّهة له أمام الوالي ‏الروماني. وما كان يُعتبر إدانة في نظر اليهود لا يُعتبر كذلك في نظر الرومان. وما ‏كان يُدينه أمام الوالي الروماني يجعله بطلاً أمام اليهود !!‏ 

أولاً : محاكمته أمام المحكمة اليهودية :‏ 

‏ مضي الجند بالمسيح من بستان جيسثماني إلي حنّان رئيس الكهنة السابق (1) وحما ‏قيافا رئيس الكهنة، المعاصر لأحداث الصلب ( يو18/13 )، ثمّ أرسله حنّان " مُوثَقاً إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ " ( يو18/24 )، " فَأَخَذُوهُ وَسَاقُوهُ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ ‏‏" ( لو22/54 )، " حَيْثُ اجْتَمَعَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالشُّيُوخُ " ( مت26/57 )، وبدأوا في محاكمته ليلاً. ‏وكانت محاكمته أمام هذا المجلس، السنهدرين (2) ، محاكمة صوريّة لأنَّ رئيس ‏الكهنة، ومعظم الأعضاء كانوا قد قرّروا من قبل قتل السيّد المسيح وكانوا يُرسلون ‏الجواسيس وراءه في كل مكان " لِكَيْ يَصْطَادُوهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. " ( مت22/15 )، ومن ثمَّ فقد " كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ " ‏‏( مت26/59 ).‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) كانت رئاسة الكهنوت وراثية في نسل هارون فقط (عدد 10:3) ولكن تغير هذا النظام بعد أن انضمت اليهودية إلى سوريا وخضعت لواليها ولما صارت تحت حكم روما كان رؤساء الكهنة يُعينون ويُعزلون حسب موالاتهم للرومان ومن ثم فقد كان يوجد أكثر من رئيس كهنة سابق في وقت واحد مثل حنان هذا وأولاده الخمسة الذين تولوا بعده. 

(2) السنهدرين هو المحكمة اليهودية منذ العصر الفارسي وخلال الحكم الروماني وقد كان أعلى سلطة دينية وسياسية وقضائية بعد الوالي الروماني، وقد جاءت الكلمة من "سندريون Synedrion – " اليونانية وتعني محكمة. أنظر محاكمة يسوع فرنك ج باول ترجمة إبراهيم سلامة ص 47-51 The Ixicon Webster Dic. Vol. 2 p. 850 - The International Bib. Ency. Vol. 4 p. 331 

‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

124 – 

وكانت الاتهامات الموجّهة إليه بحسب ما جاء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة ‏والتلمود والتقليد اليهودي هي : السحر والنبوة الكاذبة " فقالوا أن معه بعلزبول . ‏وأنه برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين " (3) ، ويُعلّم بدين جديد ويُنادي بعبادة الله ‏بطريقة تُخالف ناموس موسي ويَدّعي أنَّه ابن الله " لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ " ( يو19/7 ).‏ 

‏ وهذه الاتهامات سبق أنْ ردّ عليها مرّات عديدة مبرهنًا بالأقوال والأعمال صدق ‏رسالته وحقيقة كونه ابن الله " صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. " ( يو14/11 )، " لأَنَّ الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ لأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي. 000 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ000 وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. " ( يو5/36-40 ). ومن ثمَّ فقد وقف في المحكمة صامتًا ‏ولم يُجِبْ عن شئ مما اتهموه به لأنَّه لم يكنْ هناك فائدة من الكلام وهذا ما عَبَّر ‏عنه بقوله لهم " إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي. " ‏‏( لو22/67-68 )، فقد كان المجمع قد قرّر قتله والقضاء عليه منذ زمن كما كان حكم ‏الموت محتوم عليه منذ الأزل كما أعلن هو ذلك مرات كثيرة .‏ 

‏ " وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ لَمْ يَجِدُوا. " ( مت26/59-60 ). ولم ‏يتكلّم هو ولم يُعَلِّق علي شهادات الزور " وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. " ( مت26/63 )، " فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هَذَانِ عَلَيْكَ؟» " ( مت26/62 ). ‏ولكنه تكلّم عندما سأله رئيس الكهنة عن تعليمه وتلاميذه بطريقةٍ خبيثةٍ تُوحي بأنَّه ‏يُعَلِّم تعليم سرِّي وأنَّ له تلاميذ في الخفاء، فقال له بصورة قاطعة " أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا " ( يو18/20-21 ) .‏ 

‏ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(3) مر22:3 وكانت عقوبة النبي الكاذب في الشريعة هي الموت "النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم كلاماً لم أوصه أن يتكلم به…فيموت ذلك النبي " تث 20:18 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 125 – 

وهو هنا يُشير لأعضاء المجمع باعتبارهم جميعًا سمعوه وشاهدوا أعماله ‏ويعرفون تلاميذه . ولكن هذه الإجابة لم تعجب " وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفًا " فلطم السيّد علي خدّه، وقال له: " أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟ " فقال له يسوع " إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟ " ( يو18/22-23 ).‏ 

‏ وأخيرًا وبعد فشل المجمع في إدانة السيّد عن طريق الشهود الزور إتجّه رئيس ‏الكهنة إلي السيّد المسيح نفسه ليحصل منه علي اعتراف يُدينه في نظر المجمع ‏ويُؤدّي به إلي الموت فقال له " أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ " ( مت26/63 )، وكانت إجابته بالإيجاب تعني حكم الموت لأنَّهم سبق أنْ حاولوا ‏قتله أكثر من مرّة بسبب إعلانه أنَّه " اِبْنَ اللَّه " وقالوا " نَرْجُمُكَ 000 لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً " ( يو10/33 )، وما كان من السيّد إلاَّ أنْ يُعلن ‏الحق ويتقدّم إلي الموت الذي لأجله جاء وقال له " أَنَا هُوَ " ( مر14/62 ) ، " أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ " ( مت26/64 ) ، وهو هنا يُشير إلي ما تنبّأ به عنه دانيّال النبيّ " وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. " ( دا 7/13-14 ) .‏ 

‏ ونظرًا لأنَّ رؤساء اليهود لم يُؤمنوا بأنَّ يسوع الناصري هو المسيح المنتظر ابن ‏الله وبعد أنْ نال رئيس الكهنة الإجابة المطلوبة التي تحقّق غرضهم في قتل المسيح ‏قام بحركة مسرحيّة فمزّق ثيابه لتضخيم الموقف أمام المجمع وموحيًا لهم بعظم ‏وخطورة الاعتراف " فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ! " ( مت26/65 )، ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 126 – 

فأجمعوا علي أنَّه مستحقٌ الموت " فَأَجَابُوا: إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ " ( مت26/66 ). وبعد هذا الحكم ‏بصقوا علي وجهه ولطموه وسخروا منه وإستهزأوا به وجلدوه وجدفوا عليه ‏‏( مت26/67لو 22/63-65 ). ‏ 

‏ وبعد أنْ حكموا عليه بالموت تشاوروا في كيفيّة تنفيذه ثمّ قرّروا تقديمه إلي الوالي ‏الروماني بيلاطس لينفّذ هذا الحكم فيه لأنَّ السلطات الرومانيّة كانت قد سحبت من ‏المجالس اليهوديّة هذا الحق (4) . ‏ 

ثانياً : محاكمته أمام الوالي الروماني: (5) 

‏ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(4) كان الولاة الرومان قد جردوا المحاكم اليهودية من سلطة الحكم على أحد بالموت الذي كان من حق الوالي الروماني وحده وهذا ما عبروا عنه بقولهم لبيلاطس " لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحد " ( يو18/31 ) . 

(5) قال البعض زاعـماً " من المستحيل أن يكون بيلاطس قد خضع لمطالب اليهود بصلب المسيح وهو الذي كان يقمعهم بشدة وينزل بهم أحكام الإعدام دون محاكمة وكان يبطش بهم دون سبب لدرجة أن السلطات في روما استدعته لتحذيره من الاستمرار في سياسته التعسفية تلك " !! ونقول لهؤلاء أن اليهود وقفوا أمام بيلاطس يتهمون المسيح بثلاثة تهم خطيرة سياسيا ، وهي أنه ضد الإمبراطور الروماني قيصر ، كما أنه يريد أن ينصب نفسه ملكاً ويمنع أن تعطى الجزية لقيصر ، وبالتالي لو تساهل معه يكون هو ، بيلاطس نفسه بحسب هذه التهمة ، مشتركا معه في هذه الثورة ضد قيصر ومناهضا وضدا لقيصر . 

ولم تكن هذه هي المرة الأولي التي يضطر فيها بيلاطس أن يرضخ لليهود بالرغم من قسوته وصرامته معهم فيذكر لنا المؤرخ والكاتب اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36-100م) الأتي " نقل بيلاطس حاكم اليهودية الجيش من قيصرية إلى أورشليم ليقضي فترة إقامته الشتوية هناك ولكي يبطل الشرائع اليهودية . ولذلك أورد صور قيصر التي كانت تستعمل كشعارات وأدخلها المدينة حيث تمنعنا شريعتنا من عمل أية صورة . وكان الولاة السابقون لا يدخلون المدينة بمثل هذه الشعارات . وكان بيلاطس هو أول من أحضر هذه الصور إلى أورشليم وأقامها هناك . وقد حدث هذا بالفعل دون علم الجماهير لأنه تم أثناء الليل . ولكن ما أن علموا به حتى أتوا إلى قيصرية في جماعات كبيرة وظلوا عدة أيام يلتمسون من بيلاطس أن يزيل هذه الصور . وعندما رفض مطالبهم التي تعني الإساءة إلى قيصر لم ينصرفوا واستمروا في مطالبتهم . وفي اليوم السادس أمر جنوده بتجهيز أسلحتهم بينما جاء هو وجلس على كرسي القضاء الذي كان مجهزاً خارج المدينة بحيث لا يظهر الجيش الذي كان مستعداً للأطباق عليهم . وعندما عرض اليهود مطالبهم مرة أخرى أعطى الإشارة للجنود ليحيطوا بهم وهدد بألا تقل عقوبتهم عن الموت إذا لم يتوقفوا عن مضايقتهم ويعودوا إلى منازلهم . ولكنهم ألقوا بأنفسهم على الأرض وعرضوا رقابهم للموت . وقالوا أنهم يرحبون بالموت أفضل من التعدي على شرائعهم . وقد تأثر بيلاطس بتصميمهم على عدم المساس بشرائهم وأمر في الحال بإعادة الصور من أورشليم إلى قيصرية . وهكذا أنهزم بيلاطس في أول صدام بينه وبين اليهود " (محاكمة يسوع للفقيه الإنجليزي فرانك ج باول ، ترجمة إبراهيم سلامة ص136و137) . 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

– 

ذهب أعضاء مجلس السنهدرين ومعهم جمهور غفير إلى بيلاطس البنطي " ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ 000 خَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ: «أَيَّةَ شِكَايَةٍ تُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَى هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟» " ( يو18/28-29 ) .‏ 

‏ فقالوا له " لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاعِلَ شَرٍّ لَمَا كُنَّا قَدْ سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاحْكُمُوا عَلَيْهِ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِكُمْ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداً». " ‏‏( يو18/30-31 )، ويُعلق القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي علي هذه العبارة الأخيرة بالوحي قائلاً ‏‏" لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. " ( يو18/32 )، ‏ أي أنَّه يجب أنْ يموت صلبًا لأنَّه لو كان الرومان سمحوا لليهود بقتل أحد لكانوا قد ‏قتلوا السيد المسيح رجمًا بالحجارة كما فعلوا بالقديس إستيفانوس الذي رجموه في ‏غيبة الوالي الروماني ( أع7/58 ).‏ 

‏ وكانت عريضة الاتهام المقدمة ضده تتضمن الاتهامات الثلاثة الآتية :‏ 

‏1 - أنَّه يُفسد الأمّة.‏ 

‏2 - يمنع أنْ تُعطي الجزية لقيصر.‏ 

‏3 - يجعل نفسه ملكًا، " وَابْتَدَأُوا يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ:إِنَّنَا وَجَدْنَا هَذَا يُفْسِدُ الأُمَّةَ وَيَمْنَعُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ هُوَ مَسِيحٌ مَلِكٌ " ( لو23/2 ). وواضح هنا ‏أنَّهم غيَّروا الاتهام الموجّه ضده من التجديف الذي يُدينه حسب الناموس إلي الخيانة ‏للحكم الروماني والتي عقوبتها الموت حسب القانون الروماني، فقد كان هدفهم ‏القضاء عليه بأيَّة وسيلة، لفّقوا له هذه التُهم والتي هم أوَّل من يعرف إنَّها كاذبة فقد ‏شهدوا هم أنفسهم بوداعته وعظمته وسموّ تعاليمه " لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ قَطُّ إِنْسَانٌ هَكَذَا مِثْلَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ " ( يو7/46 )، وعندما سألوه قائلين " أَيَجُوزُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ أَمْ لاَ؟ نُعْطِي أَمْ لاَ نُعْطِي؟ " قال لهم " أَعْطُوا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ " ( مر12/14و27 )، ‏وعندما حاولوا أن " يَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ. " ‏‏( يو6/15 ). 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 128 – 

رافضًا أنْ يكون ملكًا أرضيًا فقد كان هو ملكًا سماويًا " مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. " ( يو18/36 ).‏ 

‏ وقف الرب يسوع المسيح صامتًا كما فعل أمام السنهدرين لكذب الاتهامات ‏وإصرار اليهود علي قتله كما كان قد أعلن من قبل مرات عديدة أنَّه لابد أنْ يُصلب ‏ويموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث. ولمّا أراد بيلاطس أنْ يتحقّق من الاتهام الموجّه ‏إليه القائل أنَّه " مسيح ملك " دخل إلي دار الولاية " دَعَا يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». " ‏‏( يو18/33-37 ). هذا الحوار أكد لبيلاطس أكثر براءة السيد وجعله يشعر أنَّه يقف ‏أمام أكثر من مجرّد إنسان، ومن ثمّ قال " مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟ " ( يو18/38 ). ثمّ خرج ليُعلن ‏براءته أمام الجموع " أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً. " ( يو18/38 ). ولكن هذا لم يرضيِ ‏اليهود. " فَكَانُوا يُشَدِّدُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ يُهَيِّجُ الشَّعْبَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى هُنَا» " ( لو 23/5 )، " وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدّاً. " ( مت27/12-14 ). وكانت عبارة " مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ " بمثابة ‏طوق نجاة لبيلاطس الذي ظنَّ أنَّه سيتخلّص من هذه القضيّة ويُريح ضميره، فسأل " هَلِ الرَّجُلُ جَلِيلِيٌّ؟ " و " وَحِينَ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ هِيرُودُسَ أَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ إِذْ كَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْكَ الأَيَّامَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. " ( لو23/6-7 ).‏ 

‏ كان هيرودس قد سمع عن الرب يسوع المسيح وعن أعماله بعد قتله ليوحنا ‏المعمدان وكان يتساءل عنه " وَكَانَ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ. " ( لو9/9 )، ولمّا وقف أمامه " ‏ فَرِحَ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُرِيدُ مِنْ زَمَانٍ طَوِيلٍ أَنْ يَرَاهُ لِسَمَاعِهِ عَنْهُ أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً وَتَرَجَّى أَنْ يَرَاهُ يَصْنَعُ آيَةً. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 129 – 

وَسَأَلَهُ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ "، ولكن السيد" لَمْ يُجِبْهُ بِشَيْءٍ. "( لو23/8-9 ).‏ 

أولاً : لأنَّ هيرودس هذا هو هيرودس أنتيباس قاتل يوحنا المعمدان وكان يعيش مع ‏هيروديا في علاقة تحرمّها الشريعة وقد وبّخه يوحنا المعمدان بسببها علانية فقبض ‏عليه وأودعه السجن ثم قطع رأسه ( مت 14/3-12 ) والذي سبق أنْ وصفه السيد ‏المسيح بالثعلب ( لو 13/31-33 وأنظر ص11 ).‏ 

وثانياً : لأنَّه تعامل مع المسيح كمشعوذ، فأراد أنْ يرى آية تُصنع منه وأنْ يستمع ‏لأقواله لا لكي يؤمن بل ليتفرج كما يتفرج علي المشعوذين في البلاط، كان ‏مدفوعًا لذلك بفضوله ولكن المسيح أرفع من ذلك وأعظم. وفي نفس الوقت " وَقَفَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِاشْتِدَادٍ فَاحْتَقَرَهُ هِيرُودُسُ مَعَ عَسْكَرِهِ وَاسْتَهْزَأَ بِهِ وَأَلْبَسَهُ لِبَاساً لاَمِعاً وَرَدَّهُ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ. " ( لو23/10-11 ). لم يعامله ‏هيرودس كمجرم بل كمتهوّس دينيّ يستحق الاحتقار والإزدراء.‏ 

‏ " فَدَعَا بِيلاَطُسُ رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْعُظَمَاءَ وَالشَّعْبَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «قَدْ قَدَّمْتُمْ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ كَمَنْ يُفْسِدُ الشَّعْبَ. وَهَا أَنَا قَدْ فَحَصْتُ قُدَّامَكُمْ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ فِي هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ عِلَّةً مِمَّا تَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَلاَ هِيرُودُسُ أَيْضاً لأَنِّي أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ إِلَيْهِ. وَهَا لاَ شَيْءَ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَوْتَ صُنِعَ مِنْهُ. فَأَنَا أُؤَدِّبُهُ وَأُطْلِقُهُ». " ( لو23/13-16 ).‏ 

‏ وكانت لهم عادة أنّ يُطلق لهم الوالي أسيرًا واحدًا يطلبوا أنْ يطلقه لهم في الفصح ‏‏( مت27/15،مر15/6؛ لو23/17 )، وكان هناك اسيرًا مشهورًا يُدعي باراباس أُمسك في ‏فتنة حدث فيها قتل فطالبوا بيلاطس أنْ " أَنْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا كَانَ دَائِماً يَفْعَلُ لَهُمْ " ( مر15/8 ) ، ‏فخيّرهم بيلاطس بين باراباس ويسوع " مَنْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟ بَارَابَاسَ أَمْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَداً. " ‏‏( مت27/17-18 ). ولكن حدث شئ عجيب أذهل بيلاطس وجعله يتأكّد أكثر وأكثر من ‏براءة المسيح وعظمته وسموّه " وَإِذْ كَانَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَتُهُ قَائِلَةً: 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 130 – 

«إِيَّاكَ وَذَلِكَ الْبَارَّ لأَنِّي تَأَلَّمْتُ الْيَوْمَ كَثِيراً فِي حُلْمٍ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ» " ( مت27/19 )‏، فازداد إصرارا على أن يطلقه ولكن الجموع صرخت طالبة باراباس بتحريض ‏من رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ ، فقال لهم بيلاطس " وَأَيَّ شَرٍّ عَمِلَ؟ . أني لم أجد ‏علة للموت . فَأَنَا أُؤَدِّبُهُ وَأُطْلِقُهُ " ( لو23/22 ). فكانوا يلجون بأصوات عظيمة طالبين ‏أنْ يُصلب. " فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئاً بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هَذَا الْبَارِّ. أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ».فَأَجَابَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: «دَمُهُ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِنَا». " ( مت27/24-25 ) وأطلق باراباس .‏ 

‏ جلد بيلاطس السيد وألبسه العسكر إكليلاً من الشوك وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان ‏ووضعوه قصبة في يمينه وكانوا يسخرون ويستهزئون به وبصقوا علي وجهه ‏ولطموه علي خده وضربوه علي رأسه وكانوا يسجدون له قائلين السلام يا ملك ‏اليهود وأخرجه إليهم بيلاطس " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً». " ظاناً أنَّهم سيكتفون بذلك ولكنّهم صرخوا قائلين " «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً». أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً " . كان بيلاطس متيقنًا من براءة المسيح وكان يرى ‏فيه أكثر من مجرّد إنسان ولما سمع أنَّه " ابْنَ اللَّهِ " ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً " فَدَخَلَ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَقَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟» وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَاباً. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ». " ، هذا زاد بيلاطس إصرارًا أنْ يُطلقه ولكن اليهود وضعوه ‏في مكان لا يستطيع الهروب منه " لَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ مَلِكاً يُقَاوِمُ قَيْصَرَ» . ومعنى هذا انه لو ‏أطلقه بيلاطس يكون متهماً بالخيانة العظمى لقيصر وعقوبتها الموت ومع هذا حاول ‏محاولة أخيرة فأخرج يسوع إليهم قائلاً " هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ " ، فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ». فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ. " ( يو 19/1-16 ) .‏ 

‏ مما سبق يتّضح لنا أنَّ الشخص الذي حُوكم أمام السنهدرين وأمام بيلاطس لم يكن ‏سوي المسيح فقد أعلن أنَّه المسيح ابن الله الحي وتكلّم عن ملكوته الأبديّ وأشار ‏إلي ما جاء عنه في نبؤه دانيال النبي كما صمت في المواقف التي لا يصمت فيها ‏أي بشر وتكلّم حين دعت الضرورة لإعلان ذاته ومجده وملكوته أمام أعضاء ‏مجلس السنهدرين وأعلن أيضًا عن ملكوته السماوي أمام بيلاطس وأنَّه جاء ليشهد ‏للحق وقال لبيلاطس أنَّه ليس له سلطان عليه وأعلن خطيئة الذين أسلموه إلي ‏بيلاطس، كما شهد بيلاطس لبرّه وسموّه وعظمته وتألمت زوجة بيلاطس في حلم ‏من أجله وشهدت لبرّه بالوحي الإلهي. كان متهمًا في عيون اليهود ولكنه سبّب ‏الخوف والرعب ووقعت رهبته وخشيته علي الذين حاكموه، فهل يمكن أنْ يكون ‏سوي المسيح ؟؟؟!!!‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 

‏ - 132 -‏ 

الفصل العاشر 
الصليب والمصلوب 
‏1- لمحة تاريخية :‏ 

‏ كلمة الصليب في اليونانيّة ستاوروس ‏ ‎ (stauros) ‎ ‏ وهو آلة إعدام وتعذيب قاسية ‏جدًا وتطبّق علي مقترفي الآثام الخطيرة، وقد إستخدمها الفينيقيّون، كما يذكر ‏المؤرّخ اليونانيّ هيرودوت (1) ، ويري كثيرون أنَّ الفُرس هم أوَّل من إخترعها ‏وطبّقها في القرنَين السادس والخامس قبل الميلاد (2) ، واستُخدمت في مصر في ‏القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد (3) ، واستخدمها بعد ذلك الإسكندر الأكبر وأهل قرطاجنة ‏بشمال أفريقيا وأخذها عنهم الرومان واستخدموها بكثرة. ولأنَّ هذه العقوبة كانت ‏قاسية جدًا ورهيبة فلم تُطبَّق قطّ علي الأحرار سواء الإغريق أو الرومان وإنما ‏طُبِّقَت علي العبيد والثوّار غير الرومانيّين، ونظرًا لأنَّها أقسي العقوبات وأكثرها ‏ردعًا وإرهابًا فقد طُبِّقَتْ بكثرة علي الثوّار المطالبين باستقلال بلادهم عن الدولة ‏الرومانيّة، ويذكر المؤرّخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36-‏‏100م) أنَّها طُبِّقَتْ مرّات كثيرة جدًا علي ثوّار اليهوديّة (4) .‏ 

‏ وكان هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الصلبان، نوع علي شكل حرف ‏ T ‏ ‏ ‎ (Crux ‎ Commissa) ‎ ‏ وآخر علي شكل حرف ‏ X ‏ والمسمّي بصليب القديس إندراوس ‏ ‎ (Crux decussata) ‎ ‏ والثالث يتكوّن من عارضتَين متقاطعتَين + ‏ ‎ (Thecrux ‎ immissa) ‎ ‏ وهذا النوع هو الذي صُلِبَ عليه السيّد المسيح وهذا ما يؤكّده لنا موقع ‏العنوان الذي سُمِّر علي الصليب أعلي رأس السيّد المسيح ( يو19/19 )، وهذا ما‏ يؤكّده التقليد أيضًا بصورةٍ قاطعةٍ (5) .‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) Herodotus 3: 125 

(2) Ibid 4:43 

(3) Ibid 3:159 & Thucydides 1:110 

(4) Josephas Ant. 2:261, 266. 267: 17:295; 20:102. 161; Wars 5:449-451 

(5) See Arenaeus Ag. 2:24, 4. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 133 – 

‏2 - الجلد وطريق الصليب :‏ 

‏ بعد الحكم بإدانة متهم والحكم عليه بالإعدام صلبًاً كان لابد أنء يُجْلَد حسب عادة ‏الرومان حتي يسيل الدم من معظم أجزاء جسده، وعملية الجلد هذه كانت تُسْرِع ‏بالموت وتُقلّل من سكراته. وكان عليه بعد ذلك أنْ يحمل خشبة الصليب الأفقيّة ‏التي ستُسَمَّر عليها يداه إلي مكان الصلب وهو عادة خارج المدينة كما كان عليه أنْ ‏يمرّ بأكبر عدد ممكن من شوارع المدينة وحواريها وطرقها الأكثر ازدحامًا ليراه ‏أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس، كما كان يُصْلَب عادةً في مكان مرتفع وعام ليراه ‏العامة من مسافات كافية، حتي يكون عبرة لكل من تسوّل له نفسه مخالفة القانون ‏الروماني أو الثورة علي الإمبراطوريّة المستعمرة، وكان يتقدّم أمامه أحد الضبّاط ‏أو الجنود يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها التهمة الموجّهَة ضدَّه والتي تُلصَق بعد الصلب ‏علي الصليب ليراها الجميع، وعندما كان يصل إلي ساحة الإعدام يُجَرَّد المصلوب ‏من ملابسه وتُقَسَّم علي الجنود القائمين بعملية الصلب وتُسْتَر عَوْرَتُه فقط بقطعة من ‏القماش ثم يوضع علي الأرض وتُسَمِّر يديه بقسوة وفظاعة بالمسامير الكبيرة ‏والسميكة أو تُربَط بالحبال في العارضة الأفقيّة، التي كان يحملها، ثم تُرْفَع ‏العارضة والمصلوب لتُثَبِّت بالخشبة القائمة والتي كانت مثبتة في الأرض وفي ‏منتصفها كتلة خشبية بارزة صغيرة تُسَمَّي السرج ليستقر عليها ردفَي المصلوب ‏ولتحفظ وزن الجسم حتى لا تُمزِّق المسامير يديه، وتُثَبِّتْ قدمَيه بمسمارٍ ضخم من ‏خلال مشطي القدم معًا أو تُسَمِّر كل قدمٍ منفصلة (6) .‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(6) أكتشف سنه 1968م في جيف آت ها – مفتار بأورشليم بقايا عظام من القرن الأول الميلادي في معظمه (كان تجمع فيه عظام الموتى) تعطينا تفصيلات عن طرق الصلب زمن المسيح، تضم عظمتين لعقب قدم شخص صلب في القرن الأول ما يزالا مثبتين معاً بمسمار حديد وأخد بطول 14سم. the International St. B. Ency. VOL. 1, P, 829 . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 134 – 

وبعد أنْ يُعَلَّق المصلوب علي الصليب كان يُعاني آلامًا رهيبةً قاسيةً من آثار ‏المسامير والجروح التي تأخذ في التورم والتلف إلي جانب التعرّض للحشرات ‏المختلفة والطيور الجارحة والحيوانات المتوحّشة وغيرها، وكذلك من التعرّض ‏للطقس الذي يكون أحيانًا شديد الحرارة وأحيانًا أخري شديد البرودة، ويُترَك وحيدًا ‏غير قادر علي أي شئ بالمرة بما في ذلك خدمة الوظائف الجسديّة، ومما يُزيد من ‏آلامه التعرّض للإهانة والسخرية من الذين كانوا يشاهدون عملية الصلب. وكانت ‏الآلام الجسديّة والنفسيّة والعقليّة التي يتضمنّها هذا الموت الرهيب البطيء لا يمكن ‏تخيّلها ولا تُوصف والتي قد يُصاب المصلوب من جرّائها بالجنون أو الصرع أو ‏التشنّج. ويستمر المصلوب في هذا العذاب القاسي الرهيب والذي كان يعانيه ‏ويستمر فيه علي الصليب مدّة من 36 ساعة إلي أربعة أيّام وقد إستمر بعض ‏المصلوبين أسبوعًا. وماتوا مثل المجانين. وكانت عملية الجلد التي تتم قبل ‏الصلب ودرجة كثافتها إلي جانب قوّة بنية الجسم والطريقة التي يُصْلَب بها ‏المصلوب سواء كانت بتسمير يديه ورجليه أو بربطهم بالحبال هي التي تحدّد طول ‏المدة التي يقضيها المصلوب علي الصليب. وبعد موته كان يُتْرَك جسده ليتعفَّن ‏علي الصليب إنْ لم يُطالب أحد بدفنه.‏ 



‏3 - الصلب والناموس اليهودي :‏ 

‏ لم تُوجَد عقوبة الصلب في الناموس وإنما طبّقها عليهم الرومان بكثرة، حتي ‏أصبحت معتادة عندهم. وكان الناموس ينصّ علي قتل المجدّفين رجمًا بالحجارة ثم ‏يُعَلَّقون بعد ذلك علي شجرة كعقوبة إضافيّة دلالة علي أنَّهم كانوا مجدِّفين علي الله ‏ومتّهمين من قِبَلَه. وكان لابد أنْ تُدْفَن الجثة في نفس اليوم حتي لا تُدَنِّس الأرض ‏لأنَّ المُعَلَّق كان يُعْتَبَر ملعونًا، " وَإِذَا كَانَ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ خَطِيَّةٌ حَقُّهَا المَوْتُ فَقُتِل وَعَلقْتَهُ عَلى خَشَبَةٍ فَلا تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلى الخَشَبَةِ بَل تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ لأَنَّ المُعَلقَ مَلعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلا تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً» ." ( تث21/22-23 ) .‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 135 – 

‏4 - في الطريق إلى الجلجثة (الجمجمة) :‏ 

‏ بعد الحكم علي الرب يسوع المسيح بالصلب وجلده خرج من دار الولاية حاملاً ‏صليبه الذي سيُصْلَب عليه وسار به في شوارع أورشليم وطرقها الأكثر ازدحامًا ‏وسط حرّاسه من أربعة جنود وقائد مائة ومحاطًا بجماهير غفيرة لا حصر لها، ‏ونظرًا لأنَّه كان قد قضى أسبوعًا مثيرًا في أورشليم إنتهي بمعاناته في البستان ‏وهروب تلاميذه عند القبض عليه وظلَّ يُحاكم طوال الليل من الساعة الواحدة ليلاً ‏وحتى التاسعة صباحًا ( بتوقيتنا الحالي ) أمام رؤساء الكهنة والسنهدرين وأمام ‏بيلاطس البنطي وهيرودس وقد عاني أثناء هذه المحاكمات كل صنوف الإهانة ‏والسخرية من سبٍّ ولطمٍ وركلٍ وضربٍ وبصقٍ علي وجهه وجلدٍ، وكان ظهره ‏متورِّمًا ومتهرئًا وممزقًا من شدّة وقسوة سياط الجلادين المركب بها قطع من ‏الرصاص أو العظم انغرست في لحمه بقسوة وعنف إلي جانب آلام إكليل الشوك ‏الذي انغرست أشواكه في رأسه فسببت له آلاماً شديدة وصارت تنزف بغزارة، ‏وكما كان جسده ينزف كان قلبه يُدْمِى بسبب ما لاقاه من نكران وجحود، فنال منه ‏التعب والإجهاد الشديد ولم يقوَ علي حمل الصليب فسقط به علي الأرض عدَّة ‏مرات، كما يؤكِّد التقليد، فسَخَّر الجند الرومان أحد المارة، وهو سمعان القيراوني‏، ليحمل معه الصليب " وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ وَجَدُوا إِنْسَاناً قَيْرَوَانِيّاً اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ فَسَخَّرُوهُ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ. " ( مت27/32 ) ، " أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيّاً كَانَ آتِياً مِنَ الْحَقْلِ وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ. " ‏‏( لو23/26 ) .‏ 

‏ كان سمعان هذا من مدينة القيروان بشمال أفريقيا والتي كان بها مستعمرة تضمّ ‏عددًا كبيرًا من اليهود وقد جاء ليحضر الفصح في أورشليم ولزيارة الهيكل ولما ‏سخَّره الجنود الرومان ليحمل الصليب خلف السيّد لم يكن يجرؤ أنْ يرفض طلبهم ‏هذا فحمل الصليب مُسَخَّرًا ولكن شئ عجيب قد حدث، لا ندركه، جعل سمعان ‏يري ما لم يره الجند ويجد في شخص السيد المسيح المتجِّه إلي ساحة الإعدام ما ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

– 

جعله يُؤمن به ويُصبح هو وأولاده وزوجته من أتباعه بل ومن المتقدّمين في ‏الكنيسة، والمعروفين في كنيسة رومية بالذات، فيقول عنه القدّيس مرقس في ‏إنجيله الذي دوّنَه في رومية " سِمْعَانُ الْقَيْرَوَانِيُّ أَبُو أَلَكْسَنْدَرُسَ وَرُوفُسَ " ‏‏( مر15/21 )، ويكتب القدّيس بولس في رسالته إلى رومية مسلمًا علي روفس هذا ابن ‏سمعان وعلي أمّه زوجة سمعان التي يعتبرها أمّه، " سَلِّمُوا عَلَى رُوفُسَ الْمُخْتَارِ فِي الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى أُمِّهِ أُمِّي. " ( رو16/13 ). فقد استطاع السيّد. المحكوم عليه بالإعدام صلبًا، ‏وهو حامل صليب العار والهوان أنْ يحوِّل سمعان هذا إلي أحد اتباعه المؤمنين به‏‏. فهل يمكن أنْ يكون آخر غير المسيح ؟؟!! كلا. لأنَّه لا يستطيع أنْ يفعل ذلك ‏سوي المسيح وحده.‏ 

‏ وفي الطريق إلي الجلجثة، " وَتَبِعَهُ جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَالنِّسَاءِ اللَّوَاتِي كُنَّ يَلْطِمْنَ أَيْضاً وَيَنُحْنَ عَلَيْهِ. " ( لو23/27 )، وكان ضمن هؤلاء كثيرون من الذين اِتّبعوه ‏عندما دخل أورشليم ظافرًا منتصرًا وكثيرون من أتباعه غير المعروفين لرؤساء ‏الكهنة وبعض اتباعه الذين كانوا يتابعونه من بعيد، كما فعل بطرس وقت المحاكمة ‏‏( لو22/54 )، وكثيرات من النسوة اللواتي كن ينحن عليه، وبرغم ما كان يقاسيه من ‏آلام جعلته يسقط تحت حمل الصليب إلا أنَّه أشفق عليهن وعلي المصير القادم علي ‏أورشليم واتجه إليهن، محذرًا من الدينونة الآتية عليها بسبب رفضها للمسيح ‏وتسليمها له ليموت ميته العار والهوان ، وقال " يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ لاَ تَبْكِينَ عَلَيَّ بَلِ ابْكِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُنَّ وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُنَّ لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُونَ فِيهَا: طُوبَى لِلْعَوَاقِرِ وَالْبُطُونِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَلِدْ وَالثُّدِيِّ الَّتِي لَمْ تُرْضِعْ. حِينَئِذٍ يَبْتَدِئُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ: اسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَلِلآكَامِ: غَطِّينَا. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانُوا بِالْعُودِ الرَّطْبِ يَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ بِالْيَابِسِ؟». " ( لو23/28-31 ).‏ 

‏ وهو هنا يشفق ويتنبّأ ويحذِّر برغم الآلام الرهيبة التي كان يُعانيها والموت ‏الرهيب الذي كان ذاهبًا إليه، فقد أشفق عليهُنَّ من المصير الأتي علي المدينة ومن ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 137 – 

فيها وتنبَّأ بالحصار والدمار والمصير المظلم الذي ستواجهه والويلات التي سيعانيها ‏سكانها لدرجة أنَّ النساء اللواتي لم يحبلن ولم ينجبن يكنَّ محظوظات في تلك الأيام ‏التي ستكون فيها قسوة الحصار والويلات التي يُعانيها الشعب بسببه وقسوة الرومان ‏العظيمة حتي أنَّ الناس سيبحثون عن الموت من الجوع والعطش واليأس الذي ‏يوصل بعضهم إلي درجة يأكلون فيها لحوم البشر بعد أن يكونوا قد أكلوا جميع ‏الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة. ويُوضِّح ذلك بما لاقاه هو نفسه علي أيدي صالبيه، ‏فإنْ كانوا قد عاملوه بهذه القسوة وهم يعلمون أنَّه برئ فكيف سيتعاملون مع العصاة ‏والمتمردين والثوار في زمن ذلك الحصار والدمار الذي تنبَّأ به، كما يتضمَّن قوله ‏أيضًا أنَّه إذا كان بنو إسرائيل قد فعلوا ذلك بملكهم الإلهي الذي استقبلوه بالمزامير ‏وسعف النخل فكم وكم ستكون دينونة الله عليهم وهم الأشرار العصاة.‏ 

‏ وقد تمَّ ما تنبَّأ به السيّد المسيح حرفيًا سنه 70م فقد حاصر الرومان المدينة ‏ودمّروها وأحرقوا الهيكل وهلك في أورشليم أكثر من مليون يهودي في أيام قليلة. ‏والسؤال الآن : هل يمكن أنْ يكون هذا الشخص، الذي حوَّل سمعان المُسَخَّر لحمل ‏صليبه إلي أحد المؤمنين به والذي أشفق علي الباكيات عليه وعلي مصير أورشليم ‏والذي تنبَّأ عن ما سيحدث لهذا الشعب وهذه المدينة في المستقبل القريب، وهو في ‏هذا الموقف الرهيب، إنسانًا آخر غير المسيح ؟؟!! والإجابة : كلا، لا يمكن أنْ ‏يكون هذا سوي المسيح " رب المجد " الذي يقدر علي كل شئ في أي وقت وتحت ‏أي ظرف، خاصة وأنَّه وضع نفسه تحت هذه الظروف بإرادته.‏ 

‏ 

5 - على الصليب بين لصين :‏ 

‏ ثم وصلوا بالسيّد إلى " مَوْضِعِ «جُلْجُثَةَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مَوْضِعُ «جُمْجُمَةٍ». " ( مر15/22 ) ‏وجردوه من ملابسه وقسمها الجنود الأربعة على أنفسهم ثم القوا قرعة على ‏القميص " أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 

‏‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 138 – 

فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». " ( يو19/23-24 )، ولم يبقَ له سوي مئزر - ساتر ‏عورة - كما يقول التقليد.‏ 

‏ ثم قدموا له " أَعْطَوْهُ خَلاًّ مَمْزُوجاً بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ. . " وذلك لتخفيف آلامه (7) ‏ولكنه " وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ " ( مت27/34 )، لأنَّه لم يردْ تخفيف آلامه بل فضَّل ‏أنْ يشرب الكأس حتي الثمالة ثم ألقوه علي خشبة الصليب بقسوة وفظاظة وعنف ‏ودقُّوا المسامير الطويلة والغليظة في يديه ورجليه مُعَلَّقين إيَّاه علي الصليب أو كما ‏يقول القدّيس بولس الرسول " مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ " ( كو2/14 ). " وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. " ( مر15/27 )، " وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ. " ‏‏( يو19/18 ) وذلك للتشهير به وزيادة في تحقيره وكان صليبه مرتفعًا عنهما زيادة في ‏السخرية.‏ 

‏ وكان الجميع يعيِّرونه وكذلك أيضًا اللصان المصلوبان معه ( مر15/29-32؛ ‏مت27/39-44 ). ولكنه هو كان يفكر بصورةٍ أخري وبأسلوبٍ آخر يتّفق مع جلاله ‏وعظمته وشخصيّته الإلهيّة:‏ 

‏ 1 - فبينما كان الجنود يدقُّون المسامير في يدَيه ورجلَيه بقسوةٍ وعنفٍ صلي لهم ‏وقال " يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " ( لو23/34 ) ، ولو كان ‏المصلوب شخصًا آخر غير المسيح لصرخ بجنون وسبَّ ولَعَنَ وجدَّف ولكنَّه كان ‏يعلم أنَّهم يفعلون به ذلك وهم يجهلون حقيقته " لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ. ‏‏" ( 1كو2/8 )، كما أنَّه وهو في هذه الظروف الرهيبة طبَّق كما سبق أنْ نادى به " ‏ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " ( مت5/44 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

‏(7) كانت بعض سيدات أورشليم الرحيمات يحضرون هذا المشروب ليعمل كمخدر ومخفف لآلام بعض المصلوبين عملاً بقول سليمان الحكيم "أعطوا مسكراً لهالك وخمراً لمرى النفس" أم


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وأثناء تجديف أحد اللصين عليه أشرق نوراً في قلب الآخر ، اللص اليمين كما ‏يذكر التقليد، وأدرك حقيقة المسيح والذي يبدو أنَّه شاهد وسمع أقواله أو علي الأقل ‏سمع عن أعماله وأقواله قبل القبض عليه كما أنَّه شاهده علي الصليب في سموّ ‏وجلال وعظمة غير معهودين في المصلوبين العاديين فأدرك أنَّه أكثر من مجرَّد ‏إنسان بل وأدرك أنَّه المسيح الآتي إلي العالم والذي له السلطان والملكوت، كما ‏تنبأ دانيال النبي (دا 7/13-14)، فوبخ زميله قائلاً " أوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». " ( لو23/40-42 )، ‏عرف السيّد صدق كلمات اللص وقبل توبته ووعده بأنَّه سيكون معه في الفردوس " ‏ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ». " ( لو23/43 ) أي ‏في مقرِّ أرواح الأبرار والقديسين، وهنا بدأ يتحقق قول المسيح " وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ " ( يو12/32 ).‏ 

‏ 3 - وكان يقف بالقرب من الصليب المعلَّق عليه كثيرات من النساء اللواتي صعدن ‏معه من الجليل منهن أُمه مريم العذراء وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا وسالومي ‏ومريم المجدلية ( مر15/40-41 )، وكان يقف هناك أيضًا يوحنا الحبيب ابن زبدي، ‏التلميذ الذي كان معروفًا عند رئيس الكهنة ( يو18/15 ). وكانت العذراء في تلك ‏اللحظة تعاني مما سبق وتنبَّأ به سمعان الشيخ عندما ذهبت به إلى الهيكل لتقدم له ‏ذبيحة كما حسب الناموس ، قائلاً " وَأَنْتِ أَيْضاً يَجُوزُ فِي نَفْسِكِ سَيْفٌ " ( لو2/22-35 )‏، فأشفق السيّد علي أمّه (برغم ما كان يعانيه من آلام) من الحزن والوحدة ومما قد ‏يحدث لها من اليهود فسلّمها لتلميذه الحبيب يوحنا " فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ. " ( يو19/26-27 ).‏ 

‏ 4 - ثم عمَّت الظُلمة الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة إلى الساعة التاسعة ‏‏( مت27/45 ) ، أي من الساعة الثانية عشرة إلي الثالثة ظهرًا بتوقيتنا الحالي.‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 140 – 

‏ اختفت الشمس في عزّ الظهر ورفضت أنْ تُشرق علي الأرض التي يتألّم عليها ‏سيّد الكون وعبَّرت الطبيعة عن حزنها لآلام الفادي كما سبق أنْ عبَّرت عن فرحها ‏بميلاده فأشرق نجمًا من المشرق وأضاء السماء ( مت2/2و10 ) ابتهاجًا بذلك الميلاد. ‏وفي أثناء ساعات الظلمة الثلاث هذه إجتاز الآلام النفسيّة والروحيّة وإحتجب وجه ‏الآب عنه كنائب وبديل عن الخطاة. فقد كان في هذه الساعات كما قال يوحنا ‏المعمدان " حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ. " ( يو1/29 )، وكما تنبَّأ إشعياء النبي " مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. " ( إش53/5 )، برغم أنَّه البار الذي لم ‏يعرف خطية، إجتاز المرحلة التي كان يجب أنْ يدخلها الخطاة، مرحلة الآلام ‏الروحيّة واحتجاب وجه الآب ومن ثمَّ صرخ مصليًا إلي الآب كنائب عن البشرية " ‏ إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي» أَيْ: إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ " ( مت27/46 )، فقد بذل نفسه كما ‏قال " فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ " ( مت20/28 ).‏ 

‏ 5 - وبعد أن قضى على الصليب ست ساعات ذاق فيها الآلام الرهيبة وعانى ‏طوالها من سكرات الموت وفقد فيها معظم الدم والسوائل التي في جسده وتعرض ‏خلالها إلى حرارة الظهيرة ، خاصة في الساعات الثلاث الأولى التي لم تغرب فيها ‏الشمس ، فشعر بعطش شديد، خاصة من الحمى الشديدة التي انتابته ، وقال " أَنَا عَطْشَانُ " ، يقول الكتاب " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعاً مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلَأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ. " ( يو19/28-29 ).‏ 

‏ 6- وبعد أنْ أخذ الخلَّ رأي أنَّ كلّ شيء قد كَمُل إذ قد تمَّم كلّ ما جاء لأجله كما ‏سبق وخاطب الآب قائلاً " الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. " ( يو17/4 ) ، وعلي ‏الصليب كان عمل الفداء قد تمَّ ومن ثمَّ فقد نطق كلماته الأخيرة بصوتٍ عالٍ ‏وبصرخةِ النصر " قَدْ أُكْمِلَ " ( يو19/30 ).‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 141 – 

7 - ثم أحني رأسه وصلي صلاته الأخيرة علي الصليب مستودعًا روحه بإرادته بين يدي الآب " وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ ." ( لو23/46 ). أسلم روحه الإنسانيّة بإرادته ورِضاه واِختياره كما ‏سبق أنْ قال " لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». " ‏‏( يو10/17-18 ).‏ 



‏6 - العجائب والمعجزات التي رافقت عملية الصلب :‏ 

‏ حدثت عدَّة ظواهر عجيبة أثناء الصلب وبعد وفاة المسيح مباشرة، فقد اِختفت ‏الشمس وعَمَّتْ الظُلمة علي الأرض مدَّة الثلاث ساعات الثانيّة لصلبه ولحظة موته " ‏ أَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسَطِهِ. " ( لو23/45 )، " وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ. " ( مت27/51-53 ).‏ 

أ - احتجاب الشمس: هذه الظاهرة التي حدثت أثناء صلبه وعند موته مباشرة تُعْلِن ‏لنا عن غضب الطبيعة بل والكون علي شرِّ الإنسان الذي صَلَبَ البار، وكان ذلك ‏معجزة بكل المقاييس تُبرهن علي أنَّ المصلوب لم يكن سوى "رب المجد " .‏ 

ب - انشقاق حجاب الهيكل: وحجاب الهيكل هذا هو ستارة سميكة جدًا بسمك ‏راحة اليد وبطول 60 قدم وبعرض 30 قدم وهو كما يقول التلمود والمؤرّخ الكنسي ‏الذي من أصل يهودي أدرشيم (8) ، مُكَوَّن من 72 مربعًا منسوجًا معًا وكان ثقيلاً ‏لدرجة أنَّه يحتاج إلي 300 كاهن ليُعمل كل منها، وهو ضخم وغالي الثمن جدًا، ‏ويقول المؤرّخ اليهودي والكاهن المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح يوسيفوس (9) أنَّه ستارة ‏بابليّة من نسيج مُطَرَّز بالكتان النقي وباللون الأزرق والقرمزيّ والأرجوانيّ ‏ومُزَيَّن برسومٍ مُطَرَّزة بصورةٍ رائعةٍ. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(8) J.D wight Pentecost, The Words and Works of Jesus. ch. P. 488 

(9) The Jewish Wars B. 5:4, 5 .


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وكان يفصل بين القُدْس الذي تقام فيه ‏العبادة اليوميّة وقدس الأقداس، الذي يُوجد به تابوت العهد وكرسي الرحمة، ‏والذي يُمثِّل الحضور الإلهي ولا يُفتح إلا مرَّةً واحدةً في السنة في يوم عيد الكفارة ‏ولا يدخله إلا رئيس الكهنة هذه المرة الواحدة فقط ليُقَدِّم دم ذبيحة عيد الكفارة ‏العظيم ( خر26/33؛لا16/14 ) التي تعني أنْ تقدم الخطاة إلي الله لا يكون إلا بدمّ الذبائح " وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! " ( عب ‏‏9/22 ). وقد استمرَّت هذه الذبيحة الدمويّة تُقدَّم من موسي إلي المسيح، ولكن عند ‏موت المسيح إنشقَّ حجاب الهيكل من أعلي إلي أسفل بقوَّة إلهيّة دون تدخّل أي قوّة ‏ماديّة أو بشريّة فقد إنشقَّ حجاب الهيكل قبل الزلزال مباشرة ولم يكن في إمكان أي ‏قوَّة بشريَّة أو ماديَّة أنْ تشق هذه الستارة التي في سمك راحة اليد والمصنوعة من ‏الكتان الثمين بأي وسيلة ماديّة، وإنما شقتهُ قوَّة إلهيَّة علويَّة علامة علي أنَّ عهد ‏الذبائح قد إنتهي فقد أُزِيلَ الحاجز الذي كان يفصل بين الله والناس بدمِّ المسيح الذي ‏قَدَّم ذاته نيابة عن الخطاة فوُجِدَ فداءً أبديًا.‏ 

ج - الزلزال وتفتت الصخور: وتلي انشقاق حجاب الهيكل تزلزل الأرض وتشقق ‏الصخور، وهذا الزلزال الذي يفوق الطبيعة أعطى برهاناً واضحاً أنه تم بعمل الله ، ‏وتشققت الصخور إعلاناً بأن الأرض ارتعبت في تلك اللحظة الرهيبة التي حدثت ‏فيها هذه الجريمة المخزية للعالم .‏ 

د - قيام أجساد بعض القديسين الراقدين: وقام بعض القدّيسين الراقدين من الموت ‏لحظة موته وظهروا للكثيرين بعد قيامته، خاصَّة لتلاميذه، وكانت قيامتهم علامة ‏إلهيَّة ومعجزة سمائيَّة رافقت موته علي الصليب وبرهنت علي أنَّه القادر علي إحياء ‏الموتي حتي عندما فارقت روحه جسده، كما برهنت علي القيامة العامة وعلي أنَّهم ‏كانوا أوَّل ثمار انتصاره علي الموت (10) . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(10) ) أولئك الموتى الذين عادوا إلى الحياة يرى البعض أنهم من قديسي العهد القديم (أنظر 2بط 4:3) ، ويرى البعض الآخر أنهم من الذين شاهدوا المسيح وآمنوا أنه المسيح الآتي إلى العالم وقد ماتوا قبل صلبه ، ولما قاموا من الموت ظهروا للكثيرين الذين كانوا يعرفونهم وهم أحياء . بينما يرى كثيرون من أباء الكنيسة ومن مفسري العصر الحديث أن أولئك الموتى هم الذين بشرهم المسيح عند نزوله إلى الهاوية بعد موته (1بط 19:3) واصطحبوه إلى المجد عندما صعد إلى السماء . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 143 – 

‏7 - حقيقية وتاريخية هذه المعجزات والعجائب :‏ 

‏ ولأنَّ هذه المعجزات والعجائب، أو الظواهر الإعجازيّة التي حدثت وقت صلبه ‏وموته، غير عاديّة، وقد برهنت بصورة قاطعة علي أنَّ المصلوب لم يكن سوي ‏رب المجد، المسيح، فقد زعم البعض عدم صحّتها، بحُجَّة أنَّها، كما يزعمون، ‏غير مُدَوَّنّة في التاريخ العام، فقال أحدهم " هذه حادثة عظيمة لو صحَّت لدوَّنها ‏التاريخ العامّ الذي لم يُشِرْ إلي المسيح بكلمة (حسب إدّعائه). ولو صحَّت أيضًا ‏لآمن الرومان واليهود 000 ولكن (حسب زعمه) لم تردْ أخبار بإيمان أحد من ‏اليهود علي أثر تلك البيِّنات الباهرات!! ". وهذا الإدعاء المبني علي الهوي وغير ‏المدروس لا أساس له من الصحة ويتجاهل حقائق التاريخ المؤكدة .‏ 

أولاً: لأنَّه عندما صُلب المسيح وحدثت هذه الظواهر الإعجازيَّة لم تكنْ بشارته ‏ورسالته المسيحيّة قد خرجت خارج نطاق فلسطين وسوريا وكان في نظر أهل هذه ‏البلاد مُجَرَّد " نبي اليهود " (11) أو " النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل " (12) ، وبالتالي فلم ‏يكن أحد قد سمع به كثيرًا خارج فلسطين أو سوريا. كما أنَّ عمليّة القبض عليه ‏ومحاكمته وصلبه وموته لم تستغرق أكثر من 20 ساعة، من بعد عشاء الخميس ‏إلي ما قبل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة، فقد تمَّ كلّ شئ بصورة مفاجئة وسريعة، ‏وهذا لم يجعل أحدًا خارج أورشليم يعرف شيئًا عمَّا حدث إلا بعد ذلك بأيَّام فما بالنا ‏بالعالم الوثنيّ خارج فلسطين.‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(11) يقول الكتاب انه " كان عندهم مثل نبي " (مت5:14؛46:21) . 

(12) ) متى 11:21 ولم يطلب السيد من تلاميذه أن يذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع وإلى أقصى الأرض كلها إلا بعد قيامته (متى29:28؛ أع8:1). كما أن طلب منهم أن لا يبرحوا أورشليم إلا بعد أن يحل عليهم الروح القدس (لو 49:24). 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 144 – 

ثانياً: وبالرغم من أنَّ كثيرين من كتَّاب التاريخ وعلماء الفلك المعاصرين سجَّلوا ‏حدوث هذه الظواهر وقت حدوثها وفي نفس تاريخها المذكور في الإنجيل إلاَّ إننا لا ‏نتوقَّع منهم أنْ ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لصلب المسيح وموته لأنَّهم لم يكونوا قد سمعوا ‏عنه، وقتها، وإنما نتوقَّع، كما حدث بالفعل، أنْ ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لآلهتهم ‏الوثنيّضة أو يعتبرونها ظواهر طبيعيَّة غير عاديَّة دون أنْ ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لأحد ‏أو لشيء. وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد نقل لنا يوليوس الأفريقي ‏ Juluis Africanus ‏ (200-245م) شهادة اثنين من معاصري هذه الأحداث :‏ 

‏1 - فليجون ‏ Phlegon ‏ والذي سجَّل أنَّه " في زمن طيباريوس قيصر، والقمر في ‏تمامه، حدث كسوف تام للشمس من الساعة السادسة إلي الساعة التاسعة " (13) .‏ 

‏2 - تالوس ‏ Thallus ‏ الذي سجَّل في الكتاب الثالث من تاريخه الظلمة التي حدثت ‏في ذلك اليوم. وإعتقد أنَّ ما حدث كان " كسوفًا للشمس "، وذلك دون أنْ يذكر ‏سبب هذا الكسوف. ويُعلق يوليوس علي ذلك بقوله " أنَّ العبريّين يحتفلون بعيد ‏الفصح يوم 14 للقمر وقد حدثت آلام المسيح في اليوم السابق للفصح، وكسوف ‏الشمس يحدث فقط عندما يأتي القمر تحت الشمس، وهذا لا يمكن أنْ يحدث إلا في ‏الفترة ما بين اليوم الأخير من الشهر القمري السابق واليوم الأول من الشهر ‏القمري الجديد، وليس في أي وقت آخر " (14) .‏ 

‏ وهذه الحادثة كانت مُسجَّلة في سجَّلات الرومان الرسميَّة؛ إذ يقول القسّ ترتليان ‏‏(140-220م) من قرطاج بشمال أفريقيا؛ أنَّه في نفس الساعة التي أسلم فيها ‏المسيح روحه علي الصليب " اختفي ضوء النهار والشمس في أوج إشراقها 000 ‏وأنتم أنفسكم (أيها الرومان) لديكم وصف لأعجوبة العالم (هذه) مُدوَّن في سجَّلاتكم ‏‏" (15) .‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(13) Antes N.F. Vol.6 p. 137. 

(14) Ibid p. 136. 

(15) Apology: 21. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 145 – 

كما أنَّ الذين دوََّنوا هذه الظواهر في حينها ونسبوها للآلهة أو اعتبروها ظواهر ‏طبيعيَّة غير عاديّة وآمنوا بالمسيحيّة بعد ذلك وعرفوا أنَّ سبب حدوثها هو صلب ‏المسيح وموته ظلَّت شهادتهم، هذه، محفوظة لنا ولكن في سجّلات المسيحيّة ومن ‏هؤلاء القديس ديوناسيوس الأثيني الذي كان وثنيًا وكان عالمًا في الفلك وقد ذهب ‏إلي مصر ليتبحّر في ذلك العلم وعندما كان في مدينة هيرابوليس يرصد النجوم في ‏وقت صلب المسيح كسفت الشمس علي غير عادتها فإندهش لهذا الكسوف الغير ‏عادي والغير متوقّع والذي دام لمدّة ثلاث ساعات فصرخ قائلاً " إمَّا أنَّ إله الطبيعة ‏يتألَّم أو أنَّ العالم أوشك أنْ ينهدم " وعندما عاد إلي أثينا وسمع القديس بولس ‏الرسول ( أع17/34 ) يتحدَّث عن صلب المسيح وموته وما رافق ذلك من معجزات ‏وعجائب أدرك مغزي ما سبق أنْ شاهده وسجّضله وآمن بالمسيحيَّة وسجَّل لنا هذه ‏الشهادة في رسالته السابعة وصار أوَّل أسقف لأثينا. ‏ 

ثالثاً: وسُجّلت هذه الظواهر الإعجازية، أيضًا، في الكتب المسيحيّة غير القانونيّة ‏وفي كتب التاريخ اليهودية وفي التلمود اليهودي؛ فقد جاء في الكتاب الأبوكريفي ‏‏(المزيف - المنحول - غير القانوني) والمسمى بـ " الإنجيل بحسب العبرانيين " ‏والذي إقتبس منه القديس جيروم (16) سكرتير بابا روما في نهاية القرن الرابع ‏الميلادي، وكذلك في الكتاب الأبوكريفي المسمى بـ "إنجيل الناصريين " والذي إقتبس منه هيمو الأكسيري سنة 850 م أنَّ العتبة العليا ذات الحجم الضخم ورائعة ‏النقوش والمثبت بها حجاب الهيكل قد انشطرت في اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح ‏وتحوّلت إلي قطع متناثرة " أنَّه في الوقت الذي مات فيه المسيح إنشطرت عتبة ‏الهيكل العليا ذات الحجم الضخم " (17) . وهذا نفس ما ذكره المؤرخ اليهودي ‏يوسيفوس (18) ، ويُضيف، أيضًا أنَّ أصوات علويَّة مرعبة سُمعت تقول " لنرحل من ‏ هذا المسكن " (19) ، أي الهيكل . 

‏ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(16) The Pulpit com. Vol. 15 p. 594. 

(17) N. T. Apoc. Vol. 1p. 150. 

(18) Ibid 153.


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وجاء في التلمود اليهودي ما نصَّه " قبل خراب الهيكل بأربعين سنة انفتحت ‏أبواب الهيكل من تلقاء ذاتها، حتى وبَّخ الحبر يوحنان بن زكاي قائلاً: أيها الهيكل ‏‏00 أيها الهيكل 00 لماذا تضطرب منزعجًا؟ أنا أعلم نهايتك وشيكة الحدوث. لقد ‏تنبأ عنك زكريا بن عدو ( زك11/1 ) حين قال:" اِفْتَحْ أَبْوَابَكَ يَا لُبْنَانُ فَتَأْكُلَ النَّارُ أَرْزَكَ. ‏‏" (20) .‏ 

‏ وذكر المؤرّخ والكاهن اليهوديّ يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36-100م) ‏والذي عاصر وعاش بنفسه أحداث خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل أنَّه حدثت ‏علامات كثيرة في عيد الفصح تُنْذر وتُنْبِئ بخراب الهيكل القادم، فيذكر أنَّ نجمًا ‏ظهر كسيف ووقف فوق أورشليم واستمر النجم المذنب عام كامل، ثم يتحدَّث عن ‏نور أشرق في الساعة التاسعة من الليل حول المذبح والهيكل وإستمر ساطعًا كضوء ‏النهار لمدة نصف ساعة وإعتبره البسطاء فأل حسن، ولكن الخبراء رأوا فيه نذيرًا ‏بما هو قادم ويذكر أنَّه أثناء نفس العيد وُلدت بقرة، قُدمت للذبيحة، حملاً في وسط ‏الهيكل وأنَّ البوابة الشرقية للرواق الداخلي والتي كانت مصنوعة من نحاس سميك ‏وضخمة جدًا لدرجة أنَّها كانت تحتاج إلي عشرين رجلاً لتحريكها كل ليلة وكانت ‏تُغلق بالمتاريس والقضبان الحديديّة وكان لها أذرع حديدية تغوص بعمق العتبة ‏الصخرية الصلدة، هذه البوابة الضخمة شاهدها الحراس وهي تنفتح ذاتها فأسرعوا ‏وأبلغوا القائد وتمكَّنوا من إغلاقها بجهدٍ شاقٍ وظنَّ غير الخبراء أنَّ هذا فأل حسن ‏وأنَّ الله فتح لهم أبواب السعادة ولكن الحكماء أدركوا أنَّ أمن الهيكل قد إنكسر من ‏ذاته وأنَّ ذلك مقدِّمة لخراب الهيكل القادم (21) .‏ 

‏ وما جاء في التلمود وما ذكره يوسيفوس إلى جانب ما ذكر في الأناجيل ‏ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(19) Jos. The Jewish W. B6 :5,299. 

(20) المسيح في يوسيفوس ص49. 

(21) Jos. The Jewish W. B6 :5, 288-295. 



ــــــــــ 

‏- 147 – 

الأبوكريفية يتطابق تماماً مع ما جاء في الإنجيل ولا يتعارض معه ويؤكِّد حقيقية ‏وتاريخية حدوث هذه العجائب والمعجزات .‏ 

‏ تقرير بيلاطس البنطي إلي الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر: أرسل بيلاطس البنطي ‏الوالي تقريرًا إلي الإمبراطور الروماني المعاصر طيباريوس قيصر شرح فيه ‏بإيجاز شديد ما فعله المسيح من أعمال ومعجزات وما حدث في أثناء محاكمته ‏وصلبه وموته وقيامته وقد ذكر هذا التقرير ترتليان (145-220م) (22) ، كما ذكره ‏أيضًا المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس (264-340م) والذي قال عنه " ولما ذاع في ‏الخارج خبر قيامة مخلصنا العجيبة وصعوده ، فإنَّه جريًا علي العادة القديمة التي ‏سرت بين حكام المقاطعات نحو إرسال تقرير للإمبراطور عن كل الحوادث الجديدة ‏التي تحدث فيها لكي لا يخفي عليه شئ ‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏ جريًا علي هذه العادة بعث بيلاطس ‏البنطي إلي طيباريوس بالأنباء التي ذاعت في الخارج في كل أرجاء فلسطين ‏المتعلقة بقيامة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح من الأموات. وقد أعطي وصفًا أيضًا عن ‏عجائب أخري عرفها منه، وكيف اعتقد الكثيرون نتيجة قيامته من الأموات أنَّه إله ‏‏" (23) . وهذا نصَّ ما جاء في رسالة بيلاطس كما جاء في مجموعة آباء ما قبل ‏نيقية (24) عما حدث وقت صلبه.‏ 

‏ " وعندما صُلب كانت هناك ظلمة علي الأرض تمامًا واختفت الشمس تمامًا وبدت ‏السماء مظلمة علي الرغم من أنَّ ذلك كان بالنهار، وظهرت النجوم وكان ضوؤها ‏معتمًا في آنٍ واحدٍ، وكما أعتقد فإنَّ عظمتكم لا تجهلون ذلك، لأنَّه أضيئت ‏مصابيح في العالم كله من الساعة السادسة (12ظهراً) حتى المساء وبدا القمر مثل ‏الدم ولم يضئ طوال الليل برغم أنَّ البدر كان في تمامه . وناح أوريون ‏ Orion ‏ ‏والنجوم أيضًا علي اليهود للشرِّ الذي فعلوه ". 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(22) Apol. 1:21 . 

(23) يوسابيوس ك 2ف 1:2،2 . 

(24) Ante N.F. vol. 8p. 4632. 



‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 148 – 

رابعاً: واليهود، من رؤساء كهنة وفريسيين وكتبة وغيرهم، الذين شاهدوا هذه ‏الظواهر الإعجازيّة، وخاصّة ما حدث في الهيكل، آمنوا بالمسيحيّة بعد قيامة ‏المسيح وبعد حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين وانضموا إليها بالآلاف وكانوا هم ‏أوَّل من حملوا لواءها إلي العالم أجمع. وهذا ما دُوِّن لنا في سفر أعمال الرسل ‏وفي تاريخ الكنيسة في القرون الأولي. ويُعلِّق هيلد ‏ Held ‏ علي هذه الحقائق ‏الإنجيلية وما حدث في الهيكل بقوله أنَّ هذا النذير ذا المغزي كان بلا شك التفسير ‏لحقيقة أنَّ عدد كبير من الكهنة تحوّلوا إلي المسيحيّة في الأزمنة الرسوليّة الأولي.‏ 

‏ أما من جهة قيامة كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين لحظة موته وظهورهم ‏لكثيرين بعد قيامته فقد سجل لنا القديس أغناطيوس تلميذ بطرس الرسول الذي ‏أستشهد سنة 107م أنَّ المسيح أقام أنبياء من الموت عند مجيئه إلى العالم " أنَّ ‏أنبياء كتلاميذه بالروح كانوا ينتظرونه كمعلم ولأنَّه رجاؤهم فقد أقامهم عند مجيئه ‏‏" (25) . كما سجَّل بابياس الذي عاش في بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي (70-155م) ‏وكما نقل لنا عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنَّه سمع " قصة عجيبة من ‏بنات فيلبس (الرسول) . لأنّه يقول أنَّ واحدًا قام من الأموات في عصره (عصر ‏فيلبس) " (26) .‏ 



‏ 8 ‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏ إيمان قائد المئة وبقية الجنود الرومان الذين كانوا يحرسون ‏ الصليب : ‏ 

‏ وكما آمن الآلاف من اليهود وانضموا إلي المسيحيّة بسبب ما حدث من قوات ‏وعجائب وقت صلب المسيح وموته، هكذا أيضًا آمن الكثيرون من الرومان بسبب ‏حدوث هذه المعجزات والعجائب، يقول الكتاب " وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ». " ‏‏( مت27/54 )، 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(25) Magnesians ch.9. 

(26) يوسابيوس ك 3ف 9:39 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 149 – 

لقد أدرك قائد المئة والجنود أنَّ ما حدث علي الصليب وأثناء عملية ‏الصلب وما حدث عن موت السيّد المسيح يدلّ علي أنَّ المصلوب لم يكنْ مُجَرَّد ‏إنسان عاديّ، بلّ أكثر من ذلك وأعظم، فقد سمعوا بآذانهم كلمات المسيح علي ‏الصليب وشاهدوا بعيونهم ما حدث ومن ثم فهموا ما قاله رؤساء الكهنة وهم ‏يسخرون منه " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ! " ( مت27/40 )، وربما كانوا أيضًا ‏قد سمعوا قولهم لبيلاطس " يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ " ( يو19/7 )، فآمنوا ‏أنَّـه حقًا كـان " ابْنَ اللَّهِ ".‏ 



‏9 ‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏ أقوال المصلوب وتصرفاته هل يمكن أن تكون لغير المسيح ؟ 

‏ بعد أنْ استعرضنا عمليّة الصلب من جميع جوانبها نأتي إلي هذا السؤال الهام: ‏ 

هل يمكن أنْ تحدث تلك الظواهر الإعجازيّة لو كان المصلوب إنسان آخر غير ‏المسيح؟ 

وهل يمكن أنْ يتصرف هذا الآخر نفس التصرّفات وتخرج منه نفس ‏الأقوال التي صدرت من فم المصلوب؟ 

والإجابة بالقطع كلا، فلا يمكن أنْ تغيب ‏الشمس في عزّ الظهيرة ولا أنْ تتزلّزل الأرض ولا أنْ تنشق الصخور ولا أنْ ‏ينشقّ حجاب الهيكل لموت أيّ إنسان مهما كان، إلاَّ لموت المسيح فقط، فهو البار ‏وربّ المجد.‏ 

ولا يمكن أنْ تخرج الكلمات التي خرجت من فمه الطاهر من فم مصلوب آخر، فقد ‏كان ينتاب المصلوبين نوبات من الهلع والجنون والصرع والتشنج وكان يخرج من ‏أفواههم، نتيجة لذلك، سبّ وتجديف وصراخ، وهذا ما فعله اللصَّان اللذان صُلِبَا ‏معه والتي وصلت بهما درجة الهلع واليأس إلي التجديف علي المسيح ذاته حتي ‏أدرك اللصّ اليمين، في لحظات نورانيّة خطأه وتاب، بينما كان المسيح برغم كثرة ‏الآلام وسكرات الموت هو الحمل الوديع محبّ البشر، فقد غفر لصالبيه وشفع فيهم ‏لدي الآب، وقَبِلَ توبة اللصّ التائب ووعده بالفردوس في نفس اليوم، وترفَّق بأمِّه ‏العذراء وسلَّمها لتلميذه الحبيب، وفي ساعات الظلمة صرخ معلنًا احتجاب وجه ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

‏- 150 – 

الآب عنه بسبب اجتيازه الآلام الروحيّة كنائب عن البشريّة، وفي النهاية أعلن أنَّ ‏كلّ ما جاء لأجله قد أُكمل، وعندما أسلم روحه البشريّة بإرادته استودعها في يَدَيّ ‏الآب.‏ 

والغريب أنَّ المعارضين لصلب المسيح أدركوا ذلك ولم يعترضوا علي أي تصرّف ‏أو قول صدر من المسيح أو نسبوه لغيره ولكن أحدهم زعم " أنَّ التلاميذ كانوا ‏واقفين من بعيد ولم يقترب أحد منهم إلي المصلوب ولم يتحدّث إليه "، وإعتبر أنَّ ‏ما ذُكر في الإنجيل هو من روايات التلاميذ أنفسهم !! ونقول لهذا وأمثاله هل يقبل ‏عقل إنسان مؤمن بوحي الله والكتب الموحي بها أنَّ التلاميذ الحواريّين الذين قيل ‏عنهم " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي (المسيح) قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ ‏بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ " ( المائدة: 111 ) . وأنَّهم " أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ " ( آل عمران: 52 )، ‏وأنصار المسيح ، وأنَّهم قالوا " رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ (المسيح) فَاكْتُبْنَا ‏مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ " ( آل عمران: 53 ) . والذين قال لهم المسيح " وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ " ( أع1/8 )، هل يمكن أنْ ‏يكونوا ملفّقي روايات ؟!! بالطبع كلا وحاشا.‏ 

‏ كما أنَّ كثيرين من أتباع المسيح كانوا قريبين من الصليب بدرجة كافية ليروا كل ‏شئ ويسمعوا كل ما قاله وعلي رأس هؤلاء مريم العذراء التي خاطبها مباشرة ‏وعندما سلَّمها لتلميذه يوحنا وتلميذه الحبيب ابن زبدي الذي تسلَّم منه مباشرة أُمه ‏العذراء والذي تابع محاكمة المسيح وصلبه عن قرب ودون خوف لأنه كان معروفاً ‏عند رئيس الكهنة ( يو15/18 )، وكان هناك أيضًا العشرات من تلاميذ المسيح غير ‏المعروفين (27) والذين قصُّوا لبقيَّة التلاميذ ما حدث أثناء عمليّة الصلب. وكذلك ‏العشرات من رؤساء الكهنة الذين آمنوا ولكن خفية بسبب الخوف من الطرد من ‏المجمع اليهودي ( يو12/42 )، 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(27) يذكر القديس بولس الرسول أن السيد المسيح بعد قيامته ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ (1كو 6:15) وبالطبع كان العشرات من هؤلاء عند الصليب وقريبين منه جداً دون خوف لأنهم كانوا غير معروفين لرؤساء الكهنة'. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 151 – 

ولكنهم علي أيَّة حال كانوا تلاميذه وانضموا إلي ‏المسيحيّة بعد قيامته، هؤلاء كانوا واقفين دون خوف وشاهدوا كل شئ وسمعوا كل ‏ما قيل بكل دقة وقصُّوه علي بقيّة التلاميذ. وهذه الحقائق تؤكِّد بصورة جازمة أنَّ ‏المصلوب لم يكن سوي شخص السيد المسيح. كما أنَّ كثيرين من الجماهير التي ‏كانت محتشدة حول الصليب وشاهدوا ما حدث وسمعوا ما قاله السيد ندموا لأنهم ‏وافقوا رؤساء الكهنة على صلبه " وَكُلُّ الْجُمُوعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِهَذَا الْمَنْظَرِ لَمَّا أَبْصَرُوا مَا كَانَ رَجَعُوا وَهُمْ يَقْرَعُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ. " ( لو23/48 ) ، ‏حزنًا وندمًا وأسفًا. 

‏ 

‏10 - دفن جسد المسيح وشهادة يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس :‏ 

أ - التأكد من موته وطعن جنبه بحربة :‏ 

‏ حسب عادة الرومان كان يجب أنْ يظلّ المصلوبين علي الصليب حتي يموتوا ‏ويتعفّنوا أو يدفنهم أحد. ولكن حسب الناموس اليهودي كان يجب أنْ لا تبيت جثث ‏المصلوبين علي الصليب، ونظرًا لأنَّ عمليّة الصلب تمّت يوم الجمعة وكان يوم ‏استعداد واليوم التالي هو يوم السبت المقدّس عند اليهود وكان هذا السبت بالذات هو ‏بداية عيد الفصح العظيم والذي كان يوم الجمعة استعدادًا له لذا كان يجب أنْ يموت ‏المصلوبين ويُدفنوا قبل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة؛ " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ إِذْ كَانَ الاِسْتِعْدَادُ - أَيْ مَا قَبْلَ السَّبْتِ - " ( مر15/42 ). وكانت عمليّة كسر سيقان المصلوبين ‏عمليّة قانونيّة في القانون الروماني تسمى " بضربة الرحمة"، وكذلك كان الطعن ‏بالحربة، وكانت هذه العمليّة تتمّ بضرب الساقين بمطرقة خشبيّة ثقيلة، وبرغم ‏فظاعة هذه الضربة كانوا يرون أنَّها تُعجّل بموت المصلوبين وتُنهي عذابهم علي ‏الصليب " فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. " ( يو19/32-33 )، لقد مات ‏المسيح في زمن قياسي ولم يبقَ علي الصليب إلا ستّ ساعات فقط فلمَّا أتي العسكر ‏إليه ليكسروا ساقيه ليعجلوا بموته وجدوه قد مات ، نعم مات هكذا سريعًا لسببين ‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 152 – 

الأول هو أنَّه قَبِلَ الموت بإرادته واَسْلَم روحه للآب بإرادته كما سبق أن أكد " لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. " ( يو10/18 ) ، والثاني راجع لما عاناه ‏طوال حوالي 20 ساعة متواصلة من آلام نفسيّة وجسديّة، خاصّة وأنَّه قُبض عليه ‏وحُوكم ليلاً وأُهين إلي جانب ما لاقاه من ضربٍ ولطمٍ ولكمٍ والذي انتهي بجلده ‏جلدات وحشيّة قطعت لحمه في معظم أجزاء جسده إضافة إلي إكليل الشوك الذي ‏إنغرست أشواكه في رأسه. وبرغم أنَّ الجنود تأكدوا تمامًا من موته بخبرتهم إلاَّ ‏أنَّ واحد منهم أراد أنْ يكون مطمئن تمامًا إلي موته، خاصَّة وأنَّ الأمر بالتعجيل ‏بموت المصلوبين كان صادرًا من الوالي الروماني، كما أنَّ المصلوب ذاته كان ذا ‏أهميّة قصوي لكل من اليهود والوالي، لذا طعن جنبه بحربة اخترقت القلب ومزقته ‏تمامًا " لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. " ( يو19/34 )‏، كان الجندي مدربًا علي هذه الطعنة. والتي يقول العلماء أنَّها ‏كانت تُطعن من اليمين إلي اليسار لكي تخترق القلب وتمزّقه، وعلي إثر هذه ‏الضربة التي اخترقت القلب ومزقته " خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. " من جنبه بالرغم من أنَّه كان ‏قد مات، وهذه علامة أخري تؤكِّد لنا أنَّه بالرغم من أنَّ الجسد كان ميتًا إلاَّ أنَّه لم ‏ير فسادًا ؛ يقول العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م) : " في الأجساد الميتة الأخري ‏يتجمد الدم ولا يخرج منه ماء نقي. ولكننا نجد العجب في حالة الجسد الميت ‏ليسوع فإنَّه حتي بعد الموت كان في الجسد دم وماء، خرجا من جنبه " (28) ، ويقول ‏وستكوت العالم وأسقف كرسي درهام بإنجلترا :‏ 

‏ " نحن نؤمن أنَّه من اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح بدأ جسد الرب يأخذ استعداده ‏بالتغيرات التي انتهت بإستعلان القيامة. وأنَّ خروج دم وماء من جنبه يلزم أنْ ‏يُعتبر كعلامة حياة من موت " (29) . 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(28) Ag. Celsus 2:36. 

(29) شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا، الأب متى المسكين جـ 1226:2 

‏‏ ــــــــــ 

‏- 153 – 

والعجيب أنَّ ما طلبه رؤساء اليهود هنا صار شهادة عليهم وعلي من يزعمون ‏الآن أنَّ المسيح لم يمتْ علي الصليب، لأنَّه بإصرارهم علي إنهاء حياة المصلوبين ‏بكسر سيقانهم كذلك طعن الجندي المدرب جيدًا لجنب المسيح بحربة مدببة اخترقت ‏القلب ومزّقته فقد حرموا من موقف كان يمكن أنْ يستغلوه ويزعموا، بعد قيامته، ‏مع القائلين الآن، أنَّ المسيح لم يمتْ علي الصليب وإنما كان قد أغمي عليه فقط ثم ‏فاق من غيبوبته في القبر، ولكن بعدما حدث وتأكَّد بصورة قاطعة لا لبس فيها أنَّ ‏المسيح قد مات حقًا علي الصليب فقد حرم كلاهما من هذه الفرصة التي تناسب ‏خبثهم المعهود وأفكارهم الضالة، حيث إنَّهما، كليهما، يقولون ما لا يؤمنون به ‏لمجرد التشكيك.‏ 

ب ‏ ‎ – ‎ ‏ الدفن :‏ 

‏ بعد ذلك جاء يوسف الرامي وطلب من بيلاطس الإذن بدفن جسد المسيح، وهذا ‏الرجل كان غنيًا ومشيرُا وشريفًا وصالحًا بارًا وعضوًا في السنهدرين، كما كان ‏أيضًا منتظرًا لملكوت السموات وتلميذًا خفيًّا للسيّد المسيح ومن ثمَّ فلم يكن موافقًا ‏علي القبض علي المسيح ومحاكمته وصلبه، يقول الكتاب : " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ - وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْمِيذاً لِيَسُوعَ. " ( مت27/57 )، " ‏ جَاءَ يُوسُفُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ مُشِيرٌ شَرِيفٌ وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً مُنْتَظِراً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ " ‏‏( مر15/43 )، " وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ وَكَانَ مُشِيراً وَرَجُلاً صَالِحاً بَارّاً - هَذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُوافِقاً لِرَأْيِهِمْ وَعَمَلِهِمْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ مَدِينَةٍ لِلْيَهُودِ. وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً يَنْتَظِرُ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. " ( لو23/50-51 )، " ‏ ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ " ( يو19/38 ) . هذا الرجل الذي ‏كان تلميذًا للسيد المسيح ولكن لم يعلنْ الحقيقة مثله مثل المئات من رؤساء اليهود، ‏فقد " آمَنَ بِهِ (المسيح) ذَلِكَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ لِئَلا يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ " ( يو12/42 )، هذا الرجل تجاسر ‏عند موته " فَتَجَاسَرَ وَدَخَلَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. " ‏‏( مر15/43 ). ‏


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

كان لابد أنْ يحصل علي إذن الوالي التي كانت الأمور في يده فدخل علي بيلاطس الوالي ‏الروماني، بحكم موقعه كأحد رؤساء اليهود وكأحد أثريائهم " وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ " ‏، إذ أنَّه بعدما شاهد بنفسه ما حدث من عجائب ومعجزات حدثت عند صلب المسيح ‏وموته زال عنه كل خوف وعمل ما لم يستطيع تلاميذ المسيح عمله غير عابيء بما ‏سيُقال عنه أو يُتخذ ضده، فقد كان الله قد أعدَّه لهذه المهمّة لأنَّه لو لم يفعل ذلك ‏لكان اليهود قد دفنوا السيد في إحدي المقبرتَين العامّتَين وكان طلب يوسف الرامي ‏هذا سبب تعجّب واندهاش من الوالي فلما تأكد من قائد المئة أنَّه مات هكذا سريعًا ‏وعلي غير المعتاد أمر " فَأَمَرَ بِيلاَطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ. " ( مت27/58 )، " فَتَعَجَّبَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ مَاتَ كَذَا سَرِيعاً. فَدَعَا قَائِدَ الْمِئَةِ وَسَأَلَهُ: «هَلْ لَهُ زَمَانٌ قَدْ مَاتَ؟» وَلَمَّا عَرَفَ مِنْ قَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ وَهَبَ الْجَسَدَ لِيُوسُفَ. " ( مر 15/44-45 ) دون تردّد.‏ 

‏ " وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً. " ( يو19/39 )، وكان نيقوديموس هذا " مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ 000 رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. ‏‏" ( يو3/1 )، وكان من المؤمنين بيسوع المسيح وسبق له أنْ قابله ليلاً " هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». " ( يو3/2 )، وإستفسر منه عن أمورٍ روحيّة، كما سبق ‏له أنْ دافع عنه في مجلس السنهدرين الذي كان عضوًا فيه عندما أدانوا السيد دون ‏أنْ يستمعوا له فقال لهم، " وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ: أَلَعَلَّ نَامُوسَنَا يَدِينُ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ أَوَّلاً وَيَعْرِفْ مَاذَا فَعَلَ؟ " ( يو7/50-51 )، ولكنّه صمت أمام إرهابهم. ‏ 

‏ هذا الرجل ظهر علي مسرح الأحداث دون خوف أو تردّد وقام بعملية تحنيط ‏الجسد ودهنه بالأطياب، فقد توزّعت الأدوار بينه وبين يوسف الرامي الذي حصل ‏علي إذن الوالي بدفن الجسد وإشترى كفنًا من الكتان الفاخر وأنزل الجسد عن ‏الصليب ( مر15/46 ) بينما ذهب هو إلي المدينة وإشترى كميّة كبيرة من الأطياب ‏غالية الثمن جدًا " مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً. فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا. " ( يو19/39-40 ) .‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 155 – 

كانت عادة اليهود أن~ يدهنوا موتاهم بالأطياب والحنوط عند تكفينهم وذلك لحفظ ‏الجسد سليمًا لفترة ولكن ليس كالمصريين القدماء الذين أخذوا عنهم هذه العادة بل ‏لمجرّد تكريم الجسد ومن ثم فلم ينزعوا من الجسم المخ والأحشاء والأجزاء القابلة ‏للفساد بل كانوا يدهنون الجسد من الخارج فقط.‏ 

‏ وقد إستخدم نيقوديموس في دهان جسد المسيح بالأطياب كمية كبيرة من " المر " ‏والذي له مفعول طبي مطهر، وكان يُستخدم كأحد مواد التحنيط الأساسيّة عند ‏قدماء المصريين (30) ، و" العود " وكان غالي الثمن جدًا وله رائحة نفّاذة تظلّ عالقة ‏بالجسد لسنوات عديدة، "نحو مئة منًا " أي حوالي 36 كيلو .‏ 

‏ وبعد دهن الجسد بالأطياب ولفُّه بالكتّان والأربطة وضعاه في قبر يوسف الرامي ‏الجديد والمنحوت في الصخر والذي لم يدفن فيه أحد من قبل ( مت27/60؛ ولو 23/53 ). ‏وهذا القبر كان في نفس موقع الصليب مما جعله مناسبًا ليتمّ دفن جسد المسيح فيه ‏قبل غروب الشمس وبداية سبت الفصح العظيم " وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً. " ( يو19/41-42 ). ثم وضع حجرًا ضخمًا علي ‏القبر ( مت27/60 ) لمنع أيّ خطر قد يتعرّض له الجسد المقدّس سواء من إنسان أو من ‏حيوان.‏ 

‏ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(30) كانت عملية تحنيط جثة الميت عند قدماء المصريين تتم بسحب المخ من الجمجمة بإدخال آلة حديدية من فتحتي الأنف ثم بتنظيف الجمجمة وغسلها بالعقاقير، وكذلك إخراج محتويات البطن من خلال فتحة تُعمل بطول الخاصرة وغسلها بالعرقي (خمر النخيل) ثم بسكب العطور المسحوقة، وبعد ذلك يملأ تجويف البطن بالمر مع السنا Cassia ومختلف الأطياب، عدا البخور، وتغلق الفتحة وتنقع الجثة في النطرون مدة سبعين يوماً، وبعدها تغسل وتلف وتربط بالكتان الفاخر الذي يثبتونه في الجثة باللبان، الذي يستخدمه المصريين عامة بدلاً من الصمغ العربي، وتوضع الجثة في تابوت خشبي على شكلها ثم يوضع التابوت قائماً أمام حائط المقبرة. ( Herodotus B. 2:86 ) . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 156 – 

وكان هناك بعض النساء اللواتي كنّ يتابعنّ دفن الجسد المقدس " وَتَبِعَتْهُ نِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ أَتَيْنَ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَنَظَرْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جَسَدُهُ. فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطاً وَأَطْيَاباً (إضافية) وَفِي السَّبْتِ اسْتَرَحْنَ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ " ( لو23/55-56 ).‏ 

‏12 - ختم القبر ووضع حراسة مشددة عليه :‏ 

‏ عاد رؤساء اليهود من كهنة وفرّيسيين إلي منازلهم سعداء ليستعدّوا للفصح بعد أنْ ‏ظنُّوا أنَّهم قضوا علي المسيح، خاصّة وأنَّهم تأكَّدوا من صلبه وموته ودفنه، ولكن ‏كان بداخلهم شعور غير مريح من أنَّه قد يظهر ثانية كما قال، فقد تذكّروا ما سبق ‏أنْ أعلنه وردّده مرّات كثيرة من أنَّه سيقوم من الموت في اليوم الثالث. فقرّروا أنْ ‏يطلبوا من الوالي الروماني بيلاطس البنطي أنْ يختم القبر ويضع حراسة عليه " ‏ وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاِسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لِئَلا يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «عِنْدَكُمْ حُرَّاسٌ. اذْهَبُوا وَاضْبُطُوهُ كَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ». فَمَضَوْا وَضَبَطُوا الْقَبْرَ بِالْحُرَّاسِ وَخَتَمُوا الْحَجَرَ. " ( مت27/62-66 ). وهكذا وضعوا حراسة مشددة علي القبر وختموا الحجر ‏بالشمع حتي لا يمكن أنْ يتحرّك من مكانه بدون كسر هذه الأختام، وقد تصوّروا ‏أنَّهم بذلك قد منعوا تحقيق نبواته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث دون أنْ يدروا أنَّ ما فعلوه ‏كان برهانًا علي حقيقة موته واستحالة خروج جسده من القبر سواء بالسرقة أو ‏التواطؤ لأنَّ الجنود الرومان حرسوا القبر بأوامر مشدّدة من السنهدرين وتحت ‏قيادته مع موافقة الوالي وسلطانه، وهؤلاء جميعًا أعطوا البرهان الأوَّل لحقيقة ‏قيامته من الموت فقد حرسوا جسده بكل عناية ولما قام من الموت كان من ‏المستحيل عليهم جميعًا أنْ يمنعوا خروجه من القبر وهو الذي انتصر علي الموت ‏والهاوية.‏ 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 157 – 

‏13 - انتحار يهوذا :‏ 

‏ بعد أن برهنَّا تفصيليًا علي صحَّة موت المسيح علي الصليب يتبقّي لنا أنْ نُعَلِّق ‏علي الزعم القائل بأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ هو يهوذا وليس المسيح، يقول لنا الكتاب " حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَماً بَرِيئاً». فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. لِهَذَا سُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. " ( مت27/3-8 ). فقد إنتحر يهوذا ندمًا وحزنًا بأنْ خنق نفسه، ويقول الكتاب ‏أيضًا أنَّه سقط وانسكبت أحشاؤه " إِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. " ، وكان جميع سكان أورشليم يعرفون هذه الحقيقة " وَصَارَ ذَلِكَ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ " ، كما أن الحقل الذي تم شراؤه بالثلاثين من ‏الفضة كان معروفاً أيضا لجميع سكان أورشليم " حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذَلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقْلَ دَمَا» (أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ). " ( أع 1/18-19 ).‏ 

‏ كان صلب المسيح وموته علي الصليب معروفًا لجميع سكان أورشليم كما كان ‏انتحار يهوذا أيضًا وانسكاب أحشائه وشراء حقل الدم الذي جُعل مقبرة للغرباء ‏بالثمن الذي باع به المسيح معروفًا لجميع سكان أورشليم وكلا الحادثتَين تمَّا في ‏مكانَين مختلفَين وبعلم ومعرفة جميع سكان أورشليم، وهذا في حدّ ذاته يردّ علي ‏كلّ إدّعاء ويُبْطِل الأقوال المبنيّة علي الخيال والأوهام والبعيدة تمامًا عن الحقيقة ‏والواقع.‏ 

ــــــــــــــــــــ 

‏- 158 -‏ 

الفصل الحادي عشر 
صلب المسيح حقيقة مؤكدة 
مسيحياً وتاريخياً ووثائقياً 
إنَّ حقيقة صلب المسيح كحادثة تاريخيّة بمغزاها التاريخيّ والعقيديّ واللاهوتيّ تشكل ثلث الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقيّة أسفار العهد الجديد، بل وتكرّرت كلمة صليب عن المسيح ومرادفاتها؛ الصليب وصلب ويصلب وصلبوا وصلبوه ومصلوب والمصلوب أكثر من ثمانين مرّة، وكانت عقيدة صلب المسيح وفدائه للبشريّة هي محور وجوهر وقلب الإنجيل المُبَشَّر به للعالم كله. 

كما شهد لها، إلي جانب التاريخ المسيحيّ، التاريخ اليهوديّ والرومانيّ واليونانيّ والسوريّ ، ولدينا الوثائق التاريخيّة التي سجّلت ذلك. 

يتكلّم أصحاب نظريّة الشبه ونُقّاد الكتاب المقدّس بصفة عامة عن الكتاب المقدّس وعقائده وكأنَّها خرجت من زاوية مغمورة في مكان مغمور وفي زمن شبه مجهول !!!!! ويتجاهلون حقيقة أنَّ أحداث الإنجيل تمَّت وسط عشرات الآلاف بل وملايين البشر، وأنَّ الجماهير الغفيرة كانت تحيط بالمسيح دائمًا " حَتَّى كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَدُوسُ بَعْضاً " ( لو12/1 )، كما يقول القديس لوقا، كما أنَّ أحداث صلب المسيح لم تتمَّ سرًا ولا في زاوية، بل تمَّت في أورشليم وفي عيد الفصح اليهودي الذي كان يحضره، بحسب تقدير المؤرّخ والكاهن اليهوديّ يوسيفوس، حوالي 2 مليون ونصف يهودي من جميع بلاد الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة. ومن ثمَّ كان الناس، سواء في فلسطين أو سوريا، منذ الأيام الأولي لكرازة الرسل يعرفون هذه الأحداث جيدًا. لذا فعندما وقف القديس بولس الرسول يُحاكم أمام الملك هيرودس أغريباس قال له " لأَنَّهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَالِمٌ الْمَلِكُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُهُ جِهَاراً إِذْ أَنَا لَسْتُ أُصَدِّقُ أَنْ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُفْعَلْ فِي زَاوِيَةٍ.


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

صلب المسيح وقيامته هما قلب الإيمان المسيحي وجوهر رسالة المسيحية : 

يقول الكتاب المقدس في أوَّل قانون إيمان مكتوب في الكنيسة صدر يوم الخمسين لقيامة السيد المسيح ودونَّه القدّيس بولس الرسول بالروح القدس في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس والتي يُجمع العلماء والنقّاد علي أنَّها كُتبتْ حوالي سنة 55م أي بعد خمسة وعشرين سنة من القيامة والتي تشهد علي إيمان الكنيسة في فجرها الباكر حيث تسلّم القدّيس بولس نفسه هذا الإيمان في السنة الثالثة للقيامة " وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِالإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ وَبِهِ أَيْضاً تَخْلُصُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلاَمٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. إِلاَّ إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثاً! فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ للإثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ أَخٍ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاقٍ إِلَى الآنَ. وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ ثُمَّ لِلرُّسُلِ أَجْمَعِينَ. وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ كَأَنَّهُ لِلسِّقْطِ ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا. " ( 1كو15/1-8 ) . 

فالصلب والقيامة هما أساس الإيمان المسيحيّ وجوهر رسالة المسيحيّة ودعوتها لأنّها قامت علي هذا الأساس. وقد سجَّل لنا العهد الجديد في كلِّ أسفارِه وكذلك التقليد وكتابات آباء الكنيسة في القرون الثلاثة الأولي وقوانين الآباء الرسل أحداث وتفاصيل الصلب والقيامة ومغزاها بالنسبة للإيمان المسيحي، بل وكانت أوَّل عظة بعد حلول الروح القدس هي عن الصلب والقيامة، بل وكان أوَّل ما كُتِبَ في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، بإجماع العلماء، هي أحداث الصلب والقيامة، ويتلخّص هذا الإيمان فيما جاء في قانون مجمع نيقية المُنعقد سنة 325م " وصُلِبَ عَنَّا عَلَي عَهْدِ بيلاطس البنطي، وتألَّم وقُبِرَ، وقَامَ من الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب، وصعد إلي السموات " . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 160 – 

2 - موقف التلاميذ والرسل قبل القيامة وبعدها : 

قدَّم مُعظم التلاميذ والرسل حياتهم ثمنًا لدعوتهم في المسكونة كلّها بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ومات وقام من الموت وصعد إلي السماء، وذهبوا إلي السماء شهودًا وشهداء، ولكن هؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل لم يكونوا قبل القيامة بهذا الحماس وهذه القوَّة، كما لم يكونوا علي حافة الإيمان وينتظرون من يُحَرِّكهم حتي يقوموا بدعوتهم وإنما العكس تمامًا، فقد كانوا مُتَشَكِّكين ويائسين وخائفين وفاقدي الأمل وضعفاء وقد تركوا السيّد عند القبض عليه " كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. " ( مت26/56 ). ولم يدخل معه المحكمة إلاَّ يوحنا لأنَّه " كَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ " ( يو18/15 )، أمَّا بطرس فقد تبعه عن بُعد وأنكره عندما إنكشف أمره. وعند صلبه وموته ودفنه لم يظهر أحد منهم علانية سوي يوحنَّا والنساء ( يو18/25 )، وكانوا في حزن شديدٍ وغمٍ واكتئابٍ وقد فقدوا الرجاء في قيامته برغم أنَّه كرَّر أمامهم، ولهم خاصَّةً، مرَّات عديدة أنَّه سيقوم من الموت في اليوم الثالث وأغلقوا علي أنفسهم الأبواب خوفًا من اليهود لئلا يفعلوا بهم نفس ما فعلوه بسيِّدهم وتشتَّت البعض وعاد البعض إلي قراهم وتحقَّق فيهم ما سبق وأنبأهم به السيِّد " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. " ( يو16/20-22 )، كما وعدهم. 

وكان السيد أيضًا قد سبق ووعدهم أنَّه بعد قيامته سيظهر لهم وحدهم " بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. " ( يو14/19 ). 

وبعد أنْ قام السيِّد وظهر لهم وحدهم حسب وعده الصادق لهم وتوالى ظهوره لهم 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 161 – 

مرات عديدة تحوَّلوا إلي النقيض تمامًا، فتحوَّل حزنهم إلي فرح، ونسوا بعد القيامة الشدَّة التي عاشوها قبلها وامتلأوا بالفرح الذي لم يُنْزَع منهم إلي الأبد. وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم، حسب وعد معلمهم لهم (1) ، يوم الخمسين عندما حلَّ الروح القدس عليهم وتحوَّلوا إلي شجعان أقوياء ووقفوا أمام العالم كلَّه وليس في أيديهم سوي الإنجيل وانتصروا علي هذا العالم بقواته الروحيّة الشريرة والماديّة، فقد حوَّل مجد القيامة وقوتها هؤلاء الحزاني الضعفاء إلي أعظم منتصرين وقادهم السيد " مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ " ( 2كو 2/14 )، وشحنهم الروح القدس بطاقة روحيّة وكان معهم في كل مكان وزمان كما زوَّدهم السيِّد بالآيات والمعجزات التي برهنت علي صحَّة إيمانهم. 



3 - مواجهة الرسل للعالم بحقيقة الصلب والقيامة : 

وقف القدّيس بطرس الرسول مع التلاميذ والرسل جميعًا، بعد أنْ حلَّ عليهم الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين ونادوا في قلب أورشليم، التي صُلِبَ فيها المسيح منذ سبعة أسابيع فقط، أمام الآلاف الغفيرة من اليهود وقال: " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْيَهُودُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَجْمَعُونَ000 اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ. هَذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ. لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ000 لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً.000 فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " ( أع 2/14-32 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) ( يو16:14، 17، 26، 15، 16، 7؛ لو 49:24؛ أع 4:1، 1:2-4) . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 162 – 

وفي نفس الأسبوع صعد القدّيسان بطرس ويوحنا إلي الهيكل عند صلاة الساعة التاسعة (الثالثة ظهراً) وشفيا الأعرج من بطن أمه فإندهش الناس لذلك فقال لهم القديس بطرس: " إِلَهَ آبَائِنَا مَجَّدَ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَأَنْكَرْتُمُوهُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ بِيلاَطُسَ وَهُوَ حَاكِمٌ بِإِطْلاَقِهِ. وَلَكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَاتِلٌ. وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " ( أع 3/13-15 ). 

ولما قُبض عليهما وحوكما أمام رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ " حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلأَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا رُؤَسَاءَ الشَّعْبِ وَشُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ 000 لْيَكُنْ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هَذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحاً. " ( أع 4/8 و 10 ) . 

وبعد سجن بطرس الرسول وإخراج الملاك له من السحن وقف الرسل ثانية أمام رؤساء الكهنة وقالوا لهم " قَدْ مَلأْتُمْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِتَعْلِيمِكُمْ وَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْلِبُوا عَلَيْنَا دَمَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ " فقال لهم الرسل " لَهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هَذَا رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ بِيَمِينِهِ 000 وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَيْضاً " ( أع 5/28 و 30-32 ) . 

وكذلك وقف القديس إستفانوس وهو يُحاكم أمام السنهدرين وقال لهم " أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ " ( أع 7/52 ). 

وكانت نتيجة هذه العظات وغيرها هي انضمام آلاف اليهود بما فيهم كهنه ورؤساء كهنة وغيرهم من رجال الدين إلي المسيحيّة، ثم حدوث اضطهاد عظيم علي الكنيسة في أورشليم وتشتَّت المؤمنون، عدا الرسل، إلي خارجها. وفي كل الحالات لم يجرؤ اليهود علي مواجهة الرسل بأي شئ يمكن أنْ يُناقض إيمانهم سوي القتل والاضطهاد، الذي صار بركة للكنيسة. كما أنَّ إيمان الآلاف منهم 

ــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

بالمسيح بحقيقة قيامته نتيجة لكرازة الرسل والآيات التي أجراها الله علي أيديهم ( أع 5/12 )، لهو أكبر دليل علي صحَّة كلّ حرف تكلّموا به . 

وعندما بشَّر القدِّيس بطرس الرسول أوَّل جماعة من الأمم في قيصريّة بفلسطين وعلي رأسهم القائد الروماني كرنيليوس، قال لهم " أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا. 000 الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. " ( أع10/37-41 ). 

فقد بشَّر الرسل أناس من اليهود والأمم يعرفون كل ما جري وحدث للرب يسوع المسيح من صلب وموت ودفن، أمَّا القيامة وظهوراتها فقد خصَّ الله بها الشهود الذين سبق فإختارهم والذين سبق فوعدهم " بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. " ( يو14/19 ). وكان علي هؤلاء الشهود أنْ يشهدوا بما سمعوا ورأوا للعالم أجمع " وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ " ( أع1/8 ). وفي مواقفهم لم يجرؤ أحد أنْ يُناقض أو يكذِّب حرف مما قالوه لأنَّه كان معلومًا عند الجميع. 

وبعد تحوُّل القدِّيس بولس إلي المسيحيّة وقف في مجمع اليهود في أنطاكية بيسيديّة وقال لهم " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ بَنِي جِنْسِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ بَيْنَكُمْ يَتَّقُونَ اللهَ إِلَيْكُمْ أُرْسِلَتْ كَلِمَةُ هَذَا الْخَلاَصِ. لأَنَّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا هَذَا. وَأَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّتِي تُقْرَأُ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ تَمَّمُوهَا إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ. وَمَعْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْمَوْتِ طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ. وَلَمَّا تَمَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ وَوَضَعُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. وَظَهَرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً لِلَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ شُهُودُهُ عِنْدَ الشَّعْبِ. " ( أع 13/26-31 ). 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 164 – 

وقال للملك هيرودس أغريباس ومجمع الحاضرين معه " أَنَا لاَ أَقُولُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ مَا تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ: إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ " ( أع26/22-23 ). 

وهكذا واجه تلاميذ المسيح ورسله اليهود بحقيقة قيامه المسيح الذي صلبوه، كما واجهوهم باللوم لصلبهم له برغم أنَّ ذلك تمَّ بإرادة الله ومشورته الأزليّة وعلمه السابق ، كما واجهوا العالم الوثني وقدموا له المسيح المصلوب برغم عثره الصليب بالنسبة له " نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً " ( 1كو1/23 )، وواجهوا الجميع بالقيامة، قيامة الرب من الأموات، ولم يكن للعالم دليل ضدَّهم فاليهود يعترفون بأنَّهم صلبوا المسيح واليونانيون والرومان ينظرون إليه باعتباره الذي صلبه اليهود ، أمَّا القيامة فلم يستطع العالم إنكار حقيقتها خاصَّة وأنَّ الذين نادوا بها أيَّدَهم الله بالبراهين والآيات والعجائب والمعجزات التي أثبتت صحَّة دعواهم وكرازاتهم ولم يكن أمام العالم سوي قبول هذه الحقائق والإيمان بالمسيحيّة أو اضطهاد رسل المسيح حتي الدمّ. 



4 – التلاميذ شهود إثبات الصلب وخلفاؤهم والسند المتصل لهم : 

تسلَّم التلاميذ ورسله الرسالة من الرب يسوع المسيح، وكان لهؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل خلفاء وتلاميذ أسمتهم الكنيسة بالآباء الرسوليِّين، ومن هؤلاء من كان تلميذًا للقدِّيس بطرس مثل أغناطيوس أسقف إنطاكية، وبوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي كان تلميذًا للقديس يوحنّا الرسول تلميذ المسيح، وإكليمندس الروماني تلميذ القدِّيس بولس وغيرهم. هؤلاء استلموا منهم الإنجيل الشفوي قبل أنْ يُكْتَب، مع بقيَّة المؤمنين، ثمَّ الإنجيل المكتوب، ثمَّ سلَّموه بدورهم لخلفائهم هم أيضًا، مع بقيَّة الجماعة والكنيسة المسيحيّة. 

كانت هناك دائمًا سلسلة متواصلة من الشهود. فمثلاً كان القدِّيس يوحنا تلميذًا للمسيح وكان من ضمن تلاميذ يوحنّا القدِّيس بوليكاربوس ومن تلاميذ القديس 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 165 – 

بوليكاربوس القدِّيس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بفرنسا، وبالتالي ما يقوله الواحد هو ما نقله عن الآخر، فقد نقل بوليكاربوس عن يوحنّا ونقل إريناؤس عن بوليكاربوس وبالتي ما كتبه إريناؤس هو شهادة القدِّيس يوحنا المنقولة عبر بوليكاربوس، وهكذا . وهؤلاء سلَّموه بدورهم لمن بعدهم حتي جاءت المجامع الكنسيّة سواء المحليّة والتالي بدأت في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي، أو المسكونيّة التي بدأت بمجمع نيقية سنة 325م. وقد واجه هؤلاء العالم كله بحقيقة الصلب والقيامة، وكان العالم جميعه ينظر إليهم كأتباع المصلوب الذي صلبه اليهود ولكنهم واجهوه بحقيقة قيامته وانتصاره علي الموت وصعوده إلي السماء وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة في السماء. وهذه بعض فقرات مما كتبوه : 

(1) اكليمندس الروماني (30 – 100م) : تلميذ الرسل وأسقف روما : يقول في رسالته : " لنركز أنظارنا علي دم المسيح متحقّقين كم هو ثمين لدي أبيه، إذ سفكه لأجل خلاصنا، وقدَّم نعمة التوبة للعالم كله" . " لنُكرم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قدَّم دمه لأجلنا " . " وقد صار الرب يسوع المسيح باكورة القائمين من الموت " . " وبعدما تسلم الرسل أوامرهم واقتنعوا بقيامه ربنا يسوع المسيح تمامًا، وتأكَّدوا من كلمة الله، ذهبوا في ثقة الروح القدس للكرازة ". 

(2) أغناطيوس الأنطاكي ( 30 – 107م) تلميذ بطرس الرسول وأسقف كنيسة إنطاكية : يقول في رسالته إلي أفسس " إنَّ روحي هي ضحيّة الصليب، والصليب هو عثرة لغير المؤمنين، أمَّا لنا نحن فهو خلاص وحياة أبديّة" (أف 1:18) . 

ويقول في رسالته إلي ترالس " يسوع المسيح 000 تألم حقاً علي عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب حقًا ومات حقًا أمام السمائيّين والأرضيّين ومن تحت الأرض قام حقًا من الأموات " (9: 1و2). 

وقال في رسالته إلي سميرنا " أنا أؤمن أنَّه بعد القيامة كان ما يزال له جسد، وأؤمن أنَّه هكذا الآن، ومثال ذلك، عندما جاء للذين كانوا مع بطرس قال لهم " 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 166 – 

جسّونى وانظروا أني لست روحًا بدون جسد " وفي الحال لمسوه وآمنوا أنَّه كان روحًا وجسدًا 000 وبعد قيامته أكل وشرب معهم 000 " (ف2) . 

(3) بوليكاربوس (65-155م) تلميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول: يقول في رسالته إلى فيلبى: "يسوع المسيح سيدنا الذي تحمَّل الموت من أجلنا وأقامه الله حالاً رباطات الجحيم " (2:1). "آمنوا بمن أقام سيدنا يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات وأعطاه مجدًا " (1:2). " فلنلتصق دائمًا برجائنا وعريس عدالتنا يسوع المسيح الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (الصليب)" (1:7) . 

(4) رسالة برنابا المكتوبة سنة 100م وقد جاء فيها : " أنَّ السيد قد إحتمل تسليم جسده إلي الفساد. كان المقصود هو تنقيتنا وغفران خطايانا الذي تمَّ بنضح دمه " (1:5). " يا أخوتي إذا كان السيد قد إحتمل أنْ يتألَّم من أجل نفوسنا وهو ربّ المسكونة 000 فكيف قبل أنْ يتألَّم علي أيدي الناس؟ ولكي يُعطّل الموت ويُبَرْهِن علي القيامة من الأموات ظهر بالجسد وإحتمل الآلام " (5:5). " إنَّه هو الذي أراد أنْ يتألَّم هكذا، وكان عليه أنْ يتألَّم علي الصليب " (12:5). 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وأيضًا " قد تألَّم ليُحْيينا بجراحه، فلنؤمن أنَّ ابن الله لم يتألَّم إلاَّ لأجلنا وقد سُقِيَ الخلّ والمرارة عندما صُلِبَ " (7: 2و3). " لذلك نُعَيِّد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات وظهر وصعد إلي السماء " (9:15). 

(5) يوستينوس الشهيد (100-165م) : يقول في حواره مع تريفو اليهودي " لأنَّه حقًا بقي المسيح علي الشجرة (الصليب) حتي المساء تقريبًا ودفنوه في المساء وفي اليوم الثالث قام ثانيه " (2) . 

وقال في كتابه علي القيامة " لماذا قام (المسيح) في الجسد الذي تألَّم به إلاَّ لكي يُبَينِّ قيامة الجسد؟ وتأكيدًا لهذا، فعندما لم يعرف تلاميذه إنْ كان قد قام بالجسد 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(2) Dialogue. Ch. 97. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 167 – 

حقًا وكانوا ينظرون إليه بشكٍّ قال لهم : " أليس لكم إيمان حتي الآن، أنظروا أنَّى أنا، وسمح لهم أنْ يجسُّوه ويروا آثار المسامير في يَدَيْه، وعندما اقتنعوا تمامًا أنَّه هو نفسه وفي الجسد سألوه أنْ يأكل معهم كي ما يكونوا أكثر يقينًا، أنَّه قام في جسده الحقيقيّ ؟ فأكل شهد عسل وسمكًا " (3) . 

(6) ايريناؤس (120 – 220) أسقف ليون بفرنسا : هذا القديس كتب فصولاً طويلة شرح فيها آلام السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته ودفنه وقيامته نكتفي منها بهذه الفقرة : " وكما قام المسيح بجوهر الجسد وكشف لتلاميذه آثار المسامير والفتحة في جنبه 000 فقد قام بقوته هو" (4) . 



4 - التقليد المسيحي وحقيقة الصلب والقيامة : 

التقليد المسيحي هو تعليم رسل السيد المسيح الذي تسلموه من السيد نفسه وسلموه لخلفائهم وتلاميذهم، وقد مارسوه عمليًا من خلال شعائرهم وصلواتهم وأصومهم واحتفالاتهم " تَحْفَظُونَ التَّعَالِيمَ كَمَا سَلَّمْتُهَا إِلَيْكُمْ. " ( 1كو 11/2 )، " فَاثْبُتُوا إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِالتَّعَالِيمِ الَّتِي تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهَا، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِالْكَلاَمِ أَمْ بِرِسَالَتِنَا. " ( 2 تس 2/15 )، " فَكَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ، قَدِ ابْتَدَأَ الرَّبُّ بِالتَّكَلُّمِ بِهِ، ثُمَّ تَثَبَّتَ لَنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا، شَاهِداً اللهُ مَعَهُمْ بِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَقُوَّاتٍ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ وَمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، حَسَبَ إِرَادَتِهِ؟ " ( عب 2/3-4 ). 

(1) القداس الإلهي : والذي يتركَّز جوهره حول موت المسيح مصلوبًا ودفنه وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده. وقد مُورست صلوات القدَّاس منذ فجر الكنيسة علي أيدي الرسل، حيث بدأ بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة " وَكَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ عَلَى تَعْلِيمِ الرُّسُلِ وَالشَّرِكَةِ وَكَسْرِ الْخُبْزِ وَالصَّلَوَاتِ. " ( أع2/42 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(3) On Resurrection. Ch. 9. 

(4) Against Her. B. 5:7. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 168 – 

يقول القديس بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس " كَأْسُ الْبَرَكَةِ الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ شَرِكَةَ دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ شَرِكَةَ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ " ( 1كو10/16 )، " لأَنَّنِي تَسَلَّمْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ مَا سَلَّمْتُكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الَّتِي أُسْلِمَ فِيهَا أَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَشَكَرَ فَكَسَّرَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي». كَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَمَا تَعَشَّوْا قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا كُلَّمَا شَرِبْتُمْ لِذِكْرِي». فَإِنَّكُمْ كُلَّمَا أَكَلْتُمْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ وَشَرِبْتُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ تُخْبِرُونَ بِمَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى أَنْ يَجِيءَ. " ( 1كو11/23-26 ). 

ومن أقدم القداسات التي استخدمتها الكنيسة، قداس القديس يعقوب، قداس كنيسة أورشليم، وقداس القديس مرقس، قداس كنيسة الإسكندرية واللذان استخدمهما الرسولان قبل استشهادهما في القرن الأول الميلادي . 

أ - قداس القديس يعقوب، وتوجد منه أجزاء من مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الثالث جاء فيه "وعند تقديم حياته بإرادته للموت علي الصليب 000 أخذ خبزًا علي يديه 000 وقال خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم يُعْطَي لمغفرة الخطايا 000 وهكذا أيضًا بعد العشاء أخذ الكأس 000 وقال لنا إشربوا منها كلَّكم، هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد، المسفوك لأجلكم ولأجل كثيرين يُعْطَى لمغفرة الخطايا 000 هذا اصنعوه لذكري، لأنَّ كلّ مرّة تأكلون هذا الخبز وتشربون هذه الكأس تُبَشّرون بموت الرب وتعترفون بقيامته إلي أنْ يجئ 000 تذكَّروا، إذاً، آلام تقديم حياته وصليبه المنقذ وموته ودفنه وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث وصعوده إلي السموات " (5) . 

ب - قداس القديس مرقس ، والذي تفرَّع منه قدّاسات القدِّيس باسيليوس والقدِّيس كيرلس والقدِّيس إغريغوريوس، وقدَّاس كلّ الرسل أو القدَّاس الأثيوبي، وهذا القدَّاس، قدَّاس القديس مرقس تطوَّر عنه قدَّاس القدِّيس كيرلس،


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وجاء في هذه القداس " لأنَّ كلّ مرّة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي وصعودي إلي أنْ أجيء 000 أيُّها السيِّد والرب القدير ملك السماء، عندما نُبَشِّر بموت اِبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ونعترف بقيامته المباركة من الموت في اليوم الثالث " (6) . 



(2) يوم الأحد : قدَّسَت الكنيسة منذ فجرها يوم الأحد تذكارًا لقيامة السيِّد المسيح فيه من الموت، وكانت تدعوه اليوم الأوَّل من الأسبوع " وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ (الأحد) إِذْ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِيَكْسِرُوا خُبْزاً " ( أع 20/7 )، ويوم الرب " كُنْتُ فِي الرُّوحِ فِي يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ " ( رؤ1/4 )، وجاء في رسالة برنابا (9:15) " لذلك نُعيِّد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات"، ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني " وفي اليوم المسمي يوم الشمس (الأحد) يجتمع معًا كل الذين يعيشون في المدن والريف وتُقرأ مذكَّرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء 000 الأحد هو اليوم الذي نجتمع فيه جميعًا لأنَّه اليوم الأوَّل الذي غيَّر الله فيه الظلمة والمادّة وعمل العالم وفي نفس اليوم قام يسوع المسيح مخلّصنا من الموت لأنَّه صُلب في اليوم الذي قبل السبت وفي اليوم الذي بعد السبت، الذي هو يوم الأحد ظهر لرسله وتلاميذه وعلَّمهم هذه الأمور التي سلّمناها لكم أيضًا لفائدتكم " (7) . 



(3) عيد القيامة : كانت القيامة هي محور التعليم المسيحي وجوهره وقد احتفلت الكنيسة بعيد القيامة مُنذ بدايتها ويذكر العلامة أوريجانس في نهاية القرن الثاني في رده علي كلسس كيف أنَّ الكنيسة تحتفل بأيام مُعيّنة وهى الأحد من كل أسبوع ويُسمّيه " يوم الربّ " والاستعداد والفصح الذي هو عيد القيامة ويقول أنَّ المسيحي الكامل " لا يتوقف أبدًا عن حفظ عيد البصخة (الفصح) لأن The Pascha الفصح، 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(6) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol, 1. 

(7) First Apology Ch. 67. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 170 – 

تعنى العبور، وهذا العبور هو قيامتنا مع المسيح، قمنا مع المسيح " و " ورفعنا وأجلسنا معه في السمائيات " (8) . 



(4) صوم الأربعاء والجمعة : صامت الكنيسة منذ أيامها الأولي الأربعاء والجمعة لأنَّ الأربعاء تمًّت فيه المؤامرة علي السيد المسيح عندما وعد يهوذا رؤساء الكهنة أنْ يسلمه لهم مقابل ثلاثين من الفضة ( مت26/14-15 )، ويوم الجمعة لأنَّه اليوم الذي صُلب فيه السيِّد المسيح ومات ودُفن. وقد جاء في الدسقولية المكتوبة قبل سنة 100م : " أما أنتم فصوموا الأربعاء والجمعة " (الدسقولية ف8) . 

وجاء في كتاب قوانين الرسل القديسين والذي يرجع لعصر الرسل وكُتب قبل القرن الثالث؛ " أمرنا (الرب) أنْ نصوم في اليوم الرابع (الأربعاء) والسادس (الجمعة) من الأسبوع، الرابع بسبب خيانته فيه والأخير بسبب آلامه " (9) ، " صوموا 000 في اليوم الرابع من الأسبوع ويوم الاستعداد (الجمعة) لأنَّه في اليوم الرابع إنقضي الحكم ضدّ الرب، فقد وعد يهوذا بخيانته الرب لأجل المال، وفي يوم الاستعداد لأنَّه في ذلك اليوم عاني الربّ موت الصليب في عهد بيلاطس البنطي " (10) . 



(5) علامة الصليب : كان الصليب قبل صلب المسيح عليه علامة خزي وعار وبعد قيامته صارت علامة مجد وفخر " نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ. " ( 1كو1/23-24 )، " وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ. " ( غل6/14 )، ومن ثمَّ صارت علامة الصليب مصدر فخر لجميع المؤمنين، وكانوا يرسمونه علي منازلهم ومقابرهم وكنائسهم، ويري البعض في قوله: " أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ عُيُونِكُمْ قَدْ رُسِمَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ بَيْنَكُمْ مَصْلُوباً! " ( غل 3/1 )، رسم للصليب. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــ 

(8) Origen against C. 

(9) Constitution of the H. Ap. B 5:3. 

(10) Ibid 7:2. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 171 – 

وكان المؤمنون يطردون الأرواح النجسة برسم علامة الصليب، وقد جاء في مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الأوَّل إكتشفها علماء الآثار وتوجد الآن في المكتبة الأهليّة بقاعة الرسامات بباريس. ما نصَّه: "ياصليب طهرني. أطردك أيها الشيطان. بحيث لا تبرح مقرك أبدًا. أفعل ذلك باسم سيدي الحي (أي المسيح) " (11) . 



5 - المجامع المسكونية : 

كان المسيحيّون منذ البدء عندما يختلفون في أمر عقيدة ما يجتمعون في مجامع مكانيّة، أي في دولة واحدة، عندما يكون هذا الأمر موجود في هذه الدولة فقط، ويجتمعون في مجامع مسكونيذة، أي عالميّة، تضمّ ممثلين عن المسيحيّين من رجال الدين في كلّ بلاد العالم المسيحيّ، لكي يناقشوا هذه العقيدة، وكان علي رأس هذه المجامع المسكونيّة مجمع نيقية سنة 325م، ومجمع القسطنطينيّة سنة 381م، ومجمع أفسس سنة 431م، ومجمع خلقيدونيّة سنة 451م، والتي ناقشت مواضيع خاصَّة بشخص المسيح من جهة لاهوته وتجسّده. ولكن موضوع صلب المسيح فلم يختلف عليه أحد ولم يُناقش في أي مجمع، سواء كان مكانيًا أو مسكونيًا، وكان أمرًا متفقًا عليه ولا خلاف حوله، بل وقد وضع مجمع نيقية خلاصة الإيمان المسيحي في هذا الأمر وهو قوله " تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس ، وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي ، تألم وقبر وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين أبيه " . وهذه الصيغة كانت مقبولة في كل المجامع المكانيّة والمسكونيّة، بل ويردّدها المسيحيّون في كلّ مكان في العالم مهما كانت طوائفهم. 

ولم تكن هذه الصيغة هي الأولي في تاريخ الكنيسة فقد سبقها عدّة صيغ، تسمّي بصيغ المعموديّة، كان يقولها الشخص الذي ينضمّ إلي المسيحيّة عند عماده، وفيما يلي بعض نماذج لها : 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(11) مجلة الهلال العدد العاشر السنة العاشرة . 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 172 – 

•  جاء في قانون إيمان الرسل (القرن الأول) : " تألّم في عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب (ومات) ودُفن ؛ (ونزل إلي الجحيم)، وفي اليوم الثالث قام من الأموات " 

•  وجاء في قانون إيمان القديس إيريناؤس بلاد الغال : فرنسا حاليًا، (عام 170م) : " الذي صار جسدًا (من العذراء) لأجل خلاصنا؛ وآلامه (في عهد بيلاطس البنطي)، وقيامته من الأموات " . 

•  وجاء في قانون إيمان العلامة ترتليان : من شمال أفريقيا (200م) : " ثُبّت علي الصليب (في عهد بيلاطس البنطي)، مات ودُفن، قام في اليوم الثالث " . 

•   .


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

وجاء في قانون العلامة أوريجانوس : من الإسكندرية (230م) : " تألَّم حقًا، ومات، قام من الأموات " . 

•  وجاء في قانون إيمان لوقيانوس، أو لوسيان (مُعلم أريوس) : إنطاكية (300م) : " الذي تألَّم من أجلنا، وقام من أجلنا في اليوم الثالث " . 

•  وجاء في قانون إيمان يوسابيوس : أسقف قيصرية (325م) : " الذي من أجل خلاصنا صار جسدًا بين البشر ؛ وتألَّم ، وقام في اليوم الثالث " . 

•  بل وجاء في إقرار الإيمان الذي قدمه أريوس في مجمع نيقية: " نؤمن بإله واحد ، الآب القدير ؛ وبالرب يسوع المسيح ابنه ، المولود منه قبل كل الدهور ، الله الكلمة الذي به صنع كل شيء ، ما في السموات وما على الأرض . الذي من نزل وصار متجسدا ؛ وتألم ، وقام ثانية " (12). 

وهكذا كان المؤمنون بالمسيحيّة في كل أنحاء العالم مؤمنون بصلب المسيح ولم يشذّْ عن ذلك سوي مجموعة من الأفراد الذين خلطوا بين فكرهم الغنوسي الدوسيتي الوثني السابق وبين المسيحيّة وقد انتهت بدعتهم وهرطقتهم مع نهاية القرن الثاني ولم يبقَ منهم سوي مجرَّد أفراد يظهرون بين الحين والآخر ويردّدون نفس القول لنفس السبب !!!! 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(12) Socrates Church History 1:26. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 173 – 

وحتي هؤلاء فقد آمنوا بصلب المسيح ودوّنوا في كتبهم التي أسموها أناجيل نفس تفصيلات أحداث الصلب كما وردت في الأناجيل القانونيّة، كما بيَّنا، مع إضافة عبارات تشير لفكرهم القائل بأنَّ المسيح لاهوت فقط وأنَّه ظهر كشبح وخيال لذا فقد كان صلبه بالنسبة لهم مجرد شبح وخيال !!!! 



6 – التاريخ العام لا يعرف إلا المسيح المصلوب : 

(1) التلمود اليهودي : ويُقرّ اليهود في تلمودهم بأنَّهم قتلوا المسيح وصلبوه فقد جاء في نسخته التي نُشرت في أمستردام عام 1943، ص 42 قوله " لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيومٍ واحدٍ. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه، ولمدة أربعين يومًا خرج منادٍ ينادي : إنَّ (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنَّه مارس السحر وأغري إسرائيل علي الارتداد، فعلي من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أنْ يتقدَّم. وإذ لم يتقدَّم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه؟ ألم يكن مفسدًا ؟ وقد قيل في الأنبياء إنَّ شخصًا مثل هذا: " لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ ، بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ " ( تث13/8-9 ) (13) . 

وقال يوحنا بن زكّا تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري " إنَّ الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا علي يسوع بالموت لأنَّه جدَّف حين إدّعي أنَّه ابن الله 000 وأنَّه الله". ثم قال بعد ذلك: " ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلي الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب " ( عوض سمعان " قضية الغفران " ص 108 ونقولا يعقوب غبريال " مباحث المجتهدين " ط 6 ص 76 ). وقال الحاخام اليهودي جوزيف كلاونز الذي عاش في القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه يسوع الناصري بعد فحص الإشارات إلي يسوع في التلمود معترفًا دون محاباة قائلا: 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(13) Josh McDowell & Bill Wilson . He Walked Among Us p. 64. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 174 – 

" لم ينكر شيئاً في الأناجيل !! فقد جري تحريفها (في التلمود) فقط إلي مصدر لوم واستهزاء " (14) . 



(2) تقرير بيلاطس البنطي : وهذا التقرير ذكره القديس يوستينوس الشهيد عام 150م في أثناء دفاعه الأوَّل حيث أكَّد أنَّ صلب المسيح يُثْبِتَه تقرير بيلاطس، كما يُلَمِّح في نفس الدفاع إلي طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء، ثم يقول : " إنَّه حقًا قد صنع هذه ويمُكنك التأكُّد منها من تقرير بيلاطس " وأشار ترتليان أيضًا إلي نفس هذا التقرير (15) . 



(3) التاريخ الروماني : ويشهد التاريخ الروماني لصحَّة الحادثة بحسب ما يذكر كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125م) ، وهو مؤلّف رومانيّ عاصر ستّة أباطرة ولُقِّب بمؤرِّخ روما العظيم. وقال عنه ف. ف بروس F.F.Bruce أنَّه، تاسيتوس، كان، بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانيّة، مُطلعًا علي تقارير حكَّام أقاليم الإمبراطوريّة وسجّلات الدولة الرسميّة. وقد أشار إلي المسيح في كتابيه " الحوليَّات والتواريخ " ثلاث مرَّات أهمَّها قوله في الحوليَّات الجزء الثالث " لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة ( أي حرق روما ) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين، ونكَّل بها أشدَّ تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي إشتَقَّ المسيحيّون منه اسمهم، كان قد تعرَّض لأقصي عقاب في عهد طيباريوس علي يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشدّ الخرافات إيذاء، وإنْ كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة، ولكنّها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهوديّة المصدر الأوَّل لكل شرّ، بل انتشرت أيضًا في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم " (16) . 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(14) W.T. Bib. Is The Bible The Word of God? p . 65 . 

(15) The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54. 

(16) Tacitus, Annals, 15, 44 & The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54. 

ــــــــــ 

‏- 175 – 

واضح أنَّ الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها هي قيامة المسيح من الأموات. 



(4) التاريخ اليوناني : وكذلك أيضًا شهادة التاريخ اليونانيّ حيث يقول لوسيان اليونانيّ: والذي كان أحد مؤرِّخُو اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علَّق في مقال نقديّ ساخر علي المسيحيّين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلي المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحيّ واستعداد المسيحيّين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم، وحَسَبَهم شعبًا مخدوعًا يتعلَّق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتّع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذّاته وأبرز ما قاله " إنَّ المسيحيّين، كما تعلم، ما زالوا إلي هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميّزة، إسْتَنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها 000 ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحيّة) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب، استقرّ في عرفهم أنَّهم أخوة" (17) . 



(5) الرواقي مارا السوري (73 – 160) : كتب في رسالة له لابنه سيرابيون، كتبها من السجن، عن يسوع باعتباره ملك حكيم كسقراط وفيثاغورس قائلاً " أية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلي الأبد لأنَّه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علَّم بها "، ولكن الله إنتقم له " بتدميرهم وتشتيتهم في كل مكان " (18) . 

مع ملاحظة أنَّ هؤلاء، باستثناء اليهود وبيلاطس، قد كتبوا من منطلق معرفتهم عقيدة المسيحيّين في صلب المسيح عن طريق المسيحيّين أنفسهم، أي أنَّه كان هناك إجماع عند المسيحيّين، سواء في سوريا وما حولها واليونان وبقيّة الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة، علي صلب المسيح وهذا ما عرفه هؤلاء المؤرِّخون منهم. أمَّا تقرير بيلاطس فهو يَكْتُبُ كشاهد عيان وكذلك اليهود


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (1 نوفمبر 2005)

1- يقولون لشرح البيت المقدس مايبيله 500000000 ألف حرف <<<<<<<<< فريد
ثم أنتم تعمدتم 


وماذا أفعل بادلة من كتبكم هل نسيتم أننا لانؤمن بكتابكم المحرف مع احترامي لكم


2- أريد أدلة تقنع العقل منا أو من القراّنلاأريد دليل من كتبكم 



وأدلتكم غير مقتعة إلا لكم و أرجو أن تأتوني بأدلة أوضح وتدخل العقل


وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

هل قرأت رد ميرنا؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (1 نوفمبر 2005)

نعم المسيح لم يصلب إنما تخيل لكم وصلبوا صاحبه الخائن الذي أخبر عنه
_____________________________________________________

كما قلت ليست أدلة علي 

لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَ لَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَ أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ * ‏و َإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنْ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنْ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ 

_____________________________________________________

تفاسيركم غير صحيحة هذا أولاً
______________________________________________________


http://arabic.islamicweb.com/christianity/muhammad_deadat.htm 

أقرأوا هذا


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

هههه

اساله اذا قرا ردت الاخت ميرنا يقولي نعم المسيح م يصلب... و من انت لتقرر هذا؟؟؟؟

اليس المسيحيون هم اعرف بدينهم و ربهم؟؟؟ هل ترانا نقول ان محمد هو قطاع طرق و ليس بنبي و هو الذئب الذي تكلم عنه الرب يسوع المسيح....

فباي حق ان تنقض بدون ادلة او براهين.. تريد اثبات عدم صلب المسيح, اثبته من الكتاب المقدس...


هناك ادلة كثيرة ملموسة تدل على صلب المسيح الا وهي قبره الموجود في فلسطين لخد الان و حتى الكفن الذي كفن به... موجود و عن طريق التكنلوجيا الحديثة استطاعوا الى التوصل الى شكل تشبيهي لوجه المسيح بسبب الاثار الموجودة على الكفن...


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

لقد تحدثنا معك واتينا باالبراهين
من الكتاب المقدس ومن القران 
ومن الاحاديث
ومن المؤرخين
وانت لم تريد ان تفتح بصيرتك 
فأنا اصلي ان يفتح الله بصيرتك
لترى اللون الابيض ابيض
والاسود اسود


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> الأن دوري أنا أبدأ بالأسئلة :
> 
> 
> 1- ماهو الدليل على أن المسيح صلب؟
> ...


 

بجوابك اسابق اقريت على ان القران يقر بالقتل و يحث المسلمين على قتل اهل الكتاب و المشركينو و طلبت تحول جهة المحاورة الى محور ثاني فهذ يرجع لك..

المهم طرحت انت اسالة و تمت الاجابة عليها.. يا ريت يكون جوابك كاجوبتنا بالدليل و البرهان لا ب القول لا هذا غير صحيح و فقط... الرجء عدم الاستخفاف بعقولنا... منتظرين مداخلتك...


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

سؤال 


هل هذا اموضوع لطرح مناقشة عن كيفية الحوار ام لوضع الشبهات ؟


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*ما هي الأدلة على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟*

الإجابة: 

أولاً: إعتراف القرآن!

1- لقد إعترف القرآن بكتابنا المقدس وأنه موحى به من الله وأنه هدى ونور للناس في قوله عن التوراة: "قُل من أنزل الذي جاء به موسى نوراً وهدىً للناس؟  قل الله" (سورة الأنعام).  وفي قوله عن الإنجيل "وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل (سورة الحديد).  وفي قوله عن الإنجيل والتوراة معاً: "وأنزلنا التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" (سورة آل عمران).  وعن سلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف: "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمِنوا بما أنزلت مصدقاً لما معكم" (سورة النساء).  بل والإحالة إليه للتأييد والتدليل في قوله: "فإن كنت في شكٍ مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذي يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك" (سورة يونس)... إلخ.

2- ولقد إعترف القرآن كذلك بثالوثنا تفصيلاً؛ الله، وكلمته، وروح قدسه.  وذلك في قوله: "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه عيسى بن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين" (سوره آل عمرن).  وفي قوله: "وآتتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيّدنا بروح القدس" (سورة البقرة).  وهذا هو ثالوثنا؛ الله الذي نطلق عليه لفظ الآب أي المصدر أو العلة العاقلة للوجود، وكلمته التي نطلق عليها الإبن لأنه مولود من العقل الأزلي، وروحه القدوس روح الحياة في الله ولكل الوجود.

3- لقد إعترف بألوهية المسيح في قوله: "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه المسيح عيسى" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله: "إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه" (سورة النساء).  وهذا هو إيماننا الكامل بالمسيح أنه كلمة الله وجوهره روحي (روح منه) وأنه من السماء وليس من هذا العالم (كلمته ألقاها إلى مريم) وأنه مُرسَل من الله (ورسول منه).

4- لقد إعترف بسر تجسده: "فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثَّل لها بشراً سوياً" (سورة مريم).  وفي قوله: "إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً.  قالت أنَّى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكُن بغيّاً.  قال كذلك قال ربك وهو عليَّ هيِّن..  وكان أمراً مقضياً" (سورة مريم).  وهذا هو إيماننا أنا المسيح ولد بقدرة الله على خلاف الطبيعة بطريقة معجزية تفوق إدراك البشر.

5- لقد إعترف بموته وقيامته من الموت وصعوده إلى السماء "السلام عليَّ يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً" (سورة مريم).  وكذلك في قوله "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنم متوفيك ورافِعَك إليَّ" (سورة آل عمران)..

6- لقد إعترف بأن العذراء مريم التي ولد المسيح هي فوق كل نساء العالم "وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله إصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين" (سورة آل عمران).  وهذا هو إيماننا في العذراء القديسة مريم أنها كأم المسيح فاقَت كل نساء العالم في الكرامة.

7- لقد إعترف بأعمال المسيح الإلهية والتي تخص الله وحده وذلك في قوله عن كخالِق من الطين "إني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكممن الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله عنه كشافي للأمراض ومقيم للموتى: "وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله عنه كعالِم للغيب "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم.  إن في ذلك لآية لكم وإن كنتم تؤمنون" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله إنه لا سلطان لإبليس عليه في قوله: "وإنمي سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم" (سورة آل عمران).  ويؤكد معنى هذه الآية تفسير الرازي لوجاهة المسيح في الدنيا بقوله "سمعت رسول الله يقول ما من مولود من بني آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهِل صارِخاً من نَخْسِهِ إياه، إلا مريم وإبنها".

وهذا هو إيماننا بالمسيح أنه به خُلِقَ كل شيء وأنه شفى المرضى وأقام الموتى وأنبأ بالغيب، وليس لإبليس سلطان عليه.



البرهان الثاني على صحة المسيحية:  رعاية أقباط مصر:

        إن أقرب برهان إلى إدراكنا في مصر، وهو دليل ملموس لنا جميعاً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي، وأنه ديانة إلهية هو –حسب قول دارسو تاريخ مصر من عصر الرومان إلى يومنا هذا- إنه معجزة بقائنا نحن ملايين الأقباط أحياء إلى هذا اليوم ورعاية الله لنا بالرغم من عوامل الإبادة التي مررنا بها عبر العصور المتتالية سواء بالإستشهاد أو بالإضطهاد أو الإذلال أو بالنفي والسبي أو بالهجرة...  ويندهش الكثيرون لصمود الإيمان المسيحي في مصر لعشرات القرون من السنين بالرغم من كل هذا... إلخ.



البرهان الثالث:  ظهور النور من قبر السيد المسيح:

        إنه برهان عملي محسوس ومنظور على مستوى كل العالم على صحة الإيمان المسيحي ذلك هو شهادة الله له بظهور نور من قبر السيد المسيح في سبت النور لعيد القيامة كل عام، وإشعال الشموع منه وتوزيعها على كل الموجودين من مندوبي كنائس العالم.  وهذا أمر ليس مخفياً على أحد ومكشوف لكل العالم. وظهور النور من قبر بعينه دوناً عن سائر قبور البشر يدل على أن صاحب هذا القبر كائن سماوي.  ولكن من البديهي أنه ليس هناك كائن سماويي يُدفَن في قبر إلا إذا كان قد لبس جسداً ومات ثم دفن.  ومَنْ هذا يا تُرى غير كلمة الله الذي نزل من السماء وتجسد من العذراء وذاق الموت على الصليب ودُفِنَ ثم قام من الموت وترك القبر فارِغاً، وجعل بزوغ النور منه في تِذكار قيامته كل عام برهاناً على قيامته حقاً من الموت؟  وبرهاناً على صدق رسالته!



البرهان الرابع:  وجود الكفن المقدس:

        إن الكفن الذي كان ملفوفاً فيه جسد المسيح، أجرى عليه فريق من الباحثين على مدى العصور وحتى يومنا هذا دراسات علمية بأحدث الأجهزة التكنولوجية، وأثبتوا فيها أن هذا هو كفن المسيح الذي يحمل كل علامات آلامه وصلبه.  والكفن حقيقة قائمة وموجودة ويعتبر شهادة محسوسة ومنظورة.  ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هذا الكفن ما يزال موجوداً في تورينو بإيطاليا.



البرهان الخامس:  ظهور السيدة العذراء:

        لا أحد ينكر حقيقة ظهور السيدة العذراء في مصر وفي أماكن متفرقة من أرجاء العالم المسيحي على مدى الأجيال المتعاقبة، ثم تكثيف ظهورها بجسمها النوراني على قِباب الكنائس بجوار الصليب مرات عديدة في أماكن متفرقة في مصر في الفترة من إبريل 1968 إلى بداية عام 2001، وإستمرار ظهورها يومياً عدة ساعات من الليل مصحوباً بظواهر سماوية من أنوار وسحب من بخور وحمام من نور..  ثم تجدد ظهورها عام 2002 في أسيوط.. إلخ.

        إن هذا يحمل تعزية وتشجيعاً وتثبيتاً للإيمان بإعتباره إنكشافاً على العالم غير المنظور ورؤية السماء بمن فيها..  فهل هناك أكثر من إنكشاف السماء على الأرض بظهور العذراء يقيناً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟!



البرهان السادس: المعجزات الكُبرى على مرّ التاريخ:

        يذكر التاريخ معجزات كُبرة تمت على مشهد من ولاة مصر على مر العصور نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: نقل جبل المقطم في حكم المعز لدين الله الفاطمي، وفيضان النيل في عهد محمد علي باشا، والتأكد من ظهور النور من قبر المسيح في القدس أمام إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي باشا.

        ونذكر كذلك زيارة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لمشاهدة ظهور العذراء بالزيتون، وبعد التأكد من رؤيتها أصدر الإتحاد الإشتراكي بياناً يؤكد هذا الظهور.  ثم صَدَّق الرئيس بعد ذلك على تخصيص الأرض المواجهة لكنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون والتي كانت جراجاً لهيئة النقل العام لتُقام عليها كاتدرائية للقديسة العذراء، وهذا ما تم فعلاً.



البرهان السابع:  تطلع الكثيرين للنهج على درب المسيحية:

        من البراهين القوية على صدق المسيحية تطلُع كثير من الشعوب وأصحاب الديانات إلى إقتفاء أثر روحانياتها وفضائلها وأساليب عباداتها وتشريعات أحوالها الشخصية وأنشطتها الإجتماعية...  وبهذا التطلع بدأت بعض الديانات تلبس ثوب المسيحية الكاملة وهذا كله تمهيد لإنضمامهم لحظيرة الإيمان بالمسيح تحقيقاً لما تنبأ به في قوله "لي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (يو16:10)..


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Messias قال:
			
		

> سؤال
> 
> 
> هل هذا اموضوع لطرح مناقشة عن كيفية الحوار ام لوضع الشبهات ؟


 
قاعديا هو المناقشة بمواضيع مختلفة, لكن بما انك غير ملم باسلوب الحوار المختلف الاديان فعم نعطيك نصائح و ارشادات.... مثلا انت سالت سؤال في المسيحية, لازم بترد علينا من الكتاب المقدس, يعني بحجج و ادلة حتى تكون المحاورة عادلة...


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

أولاً منذ متى أنتم أتيتم دليل على صحتكم من القراّن؟


ذكر القراّن كتاب الأنجيل وذكر أنه خرف من قبل القوم الضالمين


المسلمين يد واحدة سواء سني أو شيعي  رد على أحد مواضيعكم 



أي كتاب المسيحين أكثر من 90 نوع فأي نوع انتم؟؟



وشكراً


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

سأكمل كلامي غداً وسأقرأ ردودكم غداً و سأجاوب غداً بإذن الله


نظراً لضيق الوقت و نظراً لكثرة الأشغال التي شغلتني عن منتداكم اليوم وعن قراءة الردود وأنا دعوت قليل من الأشخاص المسلمين إلى منتداكم أمس وسيأتون إليكم اليوم



وشكراً


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

أنتظروني غداً بإذن الله لأقرأ ردودكم و أرد عليكم 


وشكراً


----------



## Al Rashed (2 نوفمبر 2005)

أهلا أختي   

طيب نرد عليك
أولا بالنسبة لموضوع إعتراف القرآن فهذا كل ما في الامر انكم اخذتوا الايات اللتي فيها ذكر المسيح وفسرتوها حسب معتقداتكم ونفس الشيء نعمله نحن نفسر القرآن حسب معتقداتنا وهذا الشيء لأن القرآن هو اصلا مصدر معتقداتنا 
راح اظهر لك كل اية ذكرتيها وافسرها حسب فهمنا نحن




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 
> قد إعترف القرآن بكتابنا المقدس وأنه موحى به من الله وأنه هدى ونور للناس في قوله عن التوراة: "قُل من أنزل الذي جاء به موسى نوراً وهدىً للناس؟  قل الله" (سورة الأنعام).



طيب ..!!  هنا يقصد التوراة وليس الانجيل ^_^




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> وفي قوله عن الإنجيل "وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل (سورة الحديد).  وفي قوله عن الإنجيل والتوراة معاً: "وأنزلنا التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" (سورة آل عمران).



وهاتين الايتين تثبتان ان الانجيل والتوراة كتب انزلها الله على العباد حتى يهتدوا بها فهي كالنور اللذي يهتدي به الانسان في الظلام
ولكن الايتان لم تقولان ان التوراة والانجيل سلما من التحريف والتغيير 
ونحن المسلمون نعترف بالتوراة والانجيل على انها كتب مقدسة انزلها الله لكننا نقول انها محرفه الان ^_^



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 
> وعن سلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف: "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمِنوا بما أنزلت مصدقاً لما معكم" (سورة النساء).



وهنا فسرتي الايه تفسير خاطئ ...
هذه الاية تتكرر كثير في القرآن في اكثر من شكل وهي تخاطب اليهود من بني اسرائيل وتقول لهم :
امنوا بالانجيل الذي ذكر عندكم في التوراة والذي يصدق ما كٌتب عندكم في التوراة

ولها معنى اخر وهو :
يا ايها اليهود والنصارى امنوا بالقرآن الذي ذكر عندك في التوراة والانجيل
ويمكنكم تميز اي المعنيين يقصد في السور من سياق الاية  ^_^ 




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 
> بل والإحالة إليه للتأييد والتدليل في قوله: "فإن كنت في شكٍ مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذي يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك" (سورة يونس)... إلخ.




اترك الرد هنا لمن هم اعلم مني ^_^




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 
> 2- ولقد إعترف القرآن كذلك بثالوثنا تفصيلاً؛ الله، وكلمته، وروح قدسه.  وذلك في قوله: "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه عيسى بن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين" (سوره آل عمرن).



وهذه الايه لا تعني ابدا ان المسيح ابن الله وليس فيها اي دلاله على ذلك او على الثالوث^_^



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> وفي قوله: "وآتتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيّدنا بروح القدس" (سورة البقرة).



نفس الرد على الاية السابقه^_^



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 
> - لقد إعترف بألوهية المسيح في قوله: "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه المسيح عيسى" (سورة آل عمران).




وهذه لا تعني اي اعتراف بالاوليه للمسيح فعبارة (بكلمه منه) في الاية تعني رسول منه فكلمته اي الناقل لكلام الله 
ثم انت تقول ان القرآن يعترف بألوهيه المسيح مع ان اهم عبارة وركيزة في القرآن والاسلام هي  
لا إله إلا الله 
يعني الالوهيه لله وحده فكيف يثبت القرآن كلاما خلافا لهذا ؟؟
^_^


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> وفي قوله: "إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه" (سورة النساء).



نفس الرد السابق وكلمه روح منه تعني ان الله نفخ فيه من روحه كما نفخ في آدم الروح منه يعني المسيح مثل ادم كلهم صنف واحد
هذا ما يثبته القرآن^_^



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 
> لقد إعترف بسر تجسده: "فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثَّل لها بشراً سوياً" (سورة مريم).



وهذه فهمتها خطأ فعبارة (فأرسلنا إليها روحنا) تعني أرسلنا إليها جبريل عليه السلام فكثيرا ما يصف الله تعالى جبريل عليه السلام في القرآن بأسم: (روحنا) وهناك حكمة من هذا^_^ 



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> وفي قوله: "إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً.  قالت أنَّى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكُن بغيّاً.  قال كذلك قال ربك وهو عليَّ هيِّن..  وكان أمراً مقضياً" (سورة مريم).  وهذا هو إيماننا أنا المسيح ولد بقدرة الله على خلاف الطبيعة بطريقة معجزية تفوق إدراك البشر.



شيء جميل ^^
نحن ايضا نتفق معكم في هذا ^_^




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 5- لقد إعترف بموته وقيامته من الموت وصعوده إلى السماء "السلام عليَّ يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً" (سورة مريم).  وكذلك في قوله "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنم متوفيك ورافِعَك إليَّ" (سورة آل عمران)..



جميل جدا ^^
شيء اخر نتفق فيه
لكن في قوله (يوم أموت) لا يعني انه مات حين صلبه اليهود لان اليهود لم يصلبوه اصلا 
في اعتقادنا طبعا^_^




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> لقد إعترف بأن العذراء مريم التي ولد المسيح هي فوق كل نساء العالم "وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله إصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين" (سورة آل عمران).  وهذا هو إيماننا في العذراء القديسة مريم أنها كأم المسيح فاقَت كل نساء العالم في الكرامة.



تماما
فهذا يعني ان مريم العذراء لم تختلف عن اي من نساء العالم بشر مثلها مثل اي بشريه في العالم
لكن الله فضلها واصطفاها بنعمة عظيمه ان يكون ابنها المسيح رسول عظيم يبلغ كلمات الله إلى العالم ^_^



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> الإجابة:
> 7- لقد إعترف بأعمال المسيح الإلهية والتي تخص الله وحده وذلك في قوله عن كخالِق من الطين "إني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكممن الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله عنه كشافي للأمراض ومقيم للموتى: "وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله عنه كعالِم للغيب "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم.  إن في ذلك لآية لكم وإن كنتم تؤمنون" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله إنه لا سلطان لإبليس عليه في قوله: "وإنمي سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم" (سورة آل عمران).  ويؤكد معنى هذه الآية تفسير الرازي لوجاهة المسيح في الدنيا بقوله "سمعت رسول الله يقول ما من مولود من بني آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهِل صارِخاً من نَخْسِهِ إياه، إلا مريم وإبنها".
> 
> وهذا هو إيماننا بالمسيح أنه به خُلِقَ كل شيء وأنه شفى المرضى وأقام الموتى وأنبأ بالغيب، وليس لإبليس سلطان عليه.




وهذا هو إيماننا نحن أيضا لمعجزاته
لكن هي ليست اعمال أليهه بل هي معجزات مثل معظم المعجزات اللتي جاء بها الرسل جميعا
فقد جاء ايضا موسى بمعجزات كثيرة جدا وانا على استعداد اذكرها جميعا حسب ذكرها في التوراة
لكن هل هذه المعجزات جعلت من موسى إله ؟
طبعا لا !!
وهل معجزات المسيح تجعل منه إله ؟
طبعا لا !!
^_^






هذا ردي على البرهان الاول وعلى البرهان الثاني في الرد التالي


في أمان الله ^_^


----------



## Al Rashed (2 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> البرهان الثاني على صحة المسيحية:  رعاية أقباط مصر:
> 
> إن أقرب برهان إلى إدراكنا في مصر، وهو دليل ملموس لنا جميعاً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي، وأنه ديانة إلهية هو –حسب قول دارسو تاريخ مصر من عصر الرومان إلى يومنا هذا- إنه معجزة بقائنا نحن ملايين الأقباط أحياء إلى هذا اليوم ورعاية الله لنا بالرغم من عوامل الإبادة التي مررنا بها عبر العصور المتتالية سواء بالإستشهاد أو بالإضطهاد أو الإذلال أو بالنفي والسبي أو بالهجرة...  ويندهش الكثيرون لصمود الإيمان المسيحي في مصر لعشرات القرون من السنين بالرغم من كل هذا... إلخ.




تسمي هذا برهان ؟؟؟   

لقد قلب الله احوال الامم والفئات على مر سنين عديدة مرة يكون المسيحين اقوى من المسلمين ومرة يكون المسلمين اقوى من المسيحين ومرة المسيحين اقوى من اليهود ومرة اليهود اقوى من المسيحين وغالبا كلما تقوت فئه على فئه اخرى تضطهد الفئة الافوى الفئة الاضعف وهذا حصل في جميع الاديان واثبته التاريخ
ثم ان كثير من الفئات الوثنيه كالمجوسيه والبوذية وغيرها عاشت لأوف ألوف السنين ولا تعتقدي أنها لم تسلم من الاضطهاد والقتل 

لا يكمن ابدا اعتبار هذا برهان حقيقي^_^



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> البرهان الثالث:  ظهور النور من قبر السيد المسيح:
> 
> إنه برهان عملي محسوس ومنظور على مستوى كل العالم على صحة الإيمان المسيحي ذلك هو شهادة الله له بظهور نور من قبر السيد المسيح في سبت النور لعيد القيامة كل عام، وإشعال الشموع منه وتوزيعها على كل الموجودين من مندوبي كنائس العالم.  وهذا أمر ليس مخفياً على أحد ومكشوف لكل العالم. وظهور النور من قبر بعينه دوناً عن سائر قبور البشر يدل على أن صاحب هذا القبر كائن سماوي.  ولكن من البديهي أنه ليس هناك كائن سماويي يُدفَن في قبر إلا إذا كان قد لبس جسداً ومات ثم دفن.  ومَنْ هذا يا تُرى غير كلمة الله الذي نزل من السماء وتجسد من العذراء وذاق الموت على الصليب ودُفِنَ ثم قام من الموت وترك القبر فارِغاً، وجعل بزوغ النور منه في تِذكار قيامته كل عام برهاناً على قيامته حقاً من الموت؟  وبرهاناً على صدق رسالته!



تسمحي لي سأسمي هذا البرهان (واحد)



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> البرهان الرابع:  وجود الكفن المقدس:
> 
> إن الكفن الذي كان ملفوفاً فيه جسد المسيح، أجرى عليه فريق من الباحثين على مدى العصور وحتى يومنا هذا دراسات علمية بأحدث الأجهزة التكنولوجية، وأثبتوا فيها أن هذا هو كفن المسيح الذي يحمل كل علامات آلامه وصلبه.  والكفن حقيقة قائمة وموجودة ويعتبر شهادة محسوسة ومنظورة.  ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هذا الكفن ما يزال موجوداً في تورينو بإيطاليا.


وسأسمي هذا (إثنان)



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> البرهان الخامس:  ظهور السيدة العذراء:
> 
> لا أحد ينكر حقيقة ظهور السيدة العذراء في مصر وفي أماكن متفرقة من أرجاء العالم المسيحي على مدى الأجيال المتعاقبة، ثم تكثيف ظهورها بجسمها النوراني على قِباب الكنائس بجوار الصليب مرات عديدة في أماكن متفرقة في مصر في الفترة من إبريل 1968 إلى بداية عام 2001، وإستمرار ظهورها يومياً عدة ساعات من الليل مصحوباً بظواهر سماوية من أنوار وسحب من بخور وحمام من نور..  ثم تجدد ظهورها عام 2002 في أسيوط.. إلخ.
> 
> إن هذا يحمل تعزية وتشجيعاً وتثبيتاً للإيمان بإعتباره إنكشافاً على العالم غير المنظور ورؤية السماء بمن فيها..  فهل هناك أكثر من إنكشاف السماء على الأرض بظهور العذراء يقيناً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟!



 وهذا (ثلاثه)


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> البرهان السادس: المعجزات الكُبرى على مرّ التاريخ:
> 
> يذكر التاريخ معجزات كُبرة تمت على مشهد من ولاة مصر على مر العصور نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: نقل جبل المقطم في حكم المعز لدين الله الفاطمي، وفيضان النيل في عهد محمد علي باشا، والتأكد من ظهور النور من قبر المسيح في القدس أمام إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي باشا.
> 
> ونذكر كذلك زيارة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لمشاهدة ظهور العذراء بالزيتون، وبعد التأكد من رؤيتها أصدر الإتحاد الإشتراكي بياناً يؤكد هذا الظهور.  ثم صَدَّق الرئيس بعد ذلك على تخصيص الأرض المواجهة لكنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون والتي كانت جراجاً لهيئة النقل العام لتُقام عليها كاتدرائية للقديسة العذراء، وهذا ما تم فعلاً.



وأخيرا هذا (أربعه)



وكــردا على (واحد) و(إثنان)و(ثلاثة)و(أربعة) أقول :



جميع ما ذكرته هنا يدخل تحت مسى (((( الظواهر الغير طبيعية )))) او (((( المعجزات )))) وكتعريف بسيط اقول : ان المعجزات هي الشيء الذي يراه الانسان ويعجز عن تفسيره تفسيرا علميا ..^^
لذلك يبدأ بتفسيره على هواه تفسير دينا او روحيا او سحريا او اي تفسير اخر  وقد شهر الانسان على مر السنين الكثير من المعجزات والظواهر الغير طبيعية او مفهومه لها ففسرها تفسيرا دينيا اي حسب دينه 
فمثل المعجزات اللتي ذكرتها عن المسيحيه وقد فسرها المسيحيون لأانهم رأوئها في بييئتهم 
ومثلهم مثل سائر الاديان يوجد الكثير من المعجزات اللتي تفسر وفقا لدين 
وفي الاسلام
لديك مثلا المعجزة اللتي تقول ان شهاده لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله قد كتبت على البحر وشوهدت بالاقمار الصناعية (وعندي الصور لو اردتم)
او ان المساجد هي الابنيه الوحيدة اللتي لم تهدم في الزلازل التي اصابت تركيا والهند رغم ان كل الابنيه حولها تدمرت (وعندي الصور أيضا) 
او ان جثث الصالحين لا تأكلها الديدان ولا تتحلل في القبور  أو ان الكعبة المشرفة هي المكان المضيء الوحيد في الكرة الارضية كما رواى رواد الفضاء عندما رأوا الارض من القمر 
كما ترى الكثير من المعجزات التي لا يفسرها العقل فيفسرها الدين
وليس فقط في الاسلام او المسيحية او اليهودية
لقد رأيت بعيني كاهن بوذي تدهسه شاحنة عملاقة ولا يحدث له شيء 
وايضا مجموعة من الكهنه في قمة جبل متجمد جلسوا عراه الظهور ثم وضعوا فوق ظهورهم مناشف نقعت في ماء مثلج بعد مدة قصيرة خرج البخار من المناشف من الحرارة  !!! جف جميع الماء من المناشف وكانت حرارة اجساد الكهنه مرتفعه جدا !!

كما تري اختي
يوجد الكثير من المعجزات في العالم لم يستطع الانسان تفسيرها مثل السحر والحسد والجن وشعوذة الفراعنه ومثلث برمودا وغيرها ..
ولا نستطيع ان ننسب معجزة إلى دين او دين اخر وبالتالي لا نستطيع ان  نستعملها كدليل او برهان لأن مثل هذه الامور لا تصدق حتى ترى بالعين وتدركها الحواس
في رأي ان ان المعجزات هي الشيء المذهل اللي يفهمه الانسان لكنه لا يقدر عظمه
مليان الناس في العالم لا يشربون الخمر بفضل تعاليم محمد !! وهذه هي المعجزات الحقيقة



ثم ان بعض ما ذكرته مثل رؤية المسيح ومريم العذراء وخروج النور هذه كلها تدخل في ضمن التخيل النفسي للعقل الباطن للأنسان وانا لست بعالم نفس او هلوسه لكن اخي الاكبر كذلك وممكن تتأكدو من هذا الشيء من مختص 






			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> البرهان السابع:  تطلع الكثيرين للنهج على درب المسيحية:
> 
> من البراهين القوية على صدق المسيحية تطلُع كثير من الشعوب وأصحاب الديانات إلى إقتفاء أثر روحانياتها وفضائلها وأساليب عباداتها وتشريعات أحوالها الشخصية وأنشطتها الإجتماعية...  وبهذا التطلع بدأت بعض الديانات تلبس ثوب المسيحية الكاملة وهذا كله تمهيد لإنضمامهم لحظيرة الإيمان بالمسيح تحقيقاً لما تنبأ به في قوله "لي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (يو16:10)..




هذه ما فهمتها صراحة    ؟؟
ممكن شرح اكثر



في رعايه الله ^_^


----------



## SuBoH (2 نوفمبر 2005)

اولا ابدا بتحية الاسلام

" السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته "

انا سعيد جدا بهذا النقاش الحضاري

وسأنضم اليكم

انا قرأت هذا الموضوع كاملا صفحة صفحة

وغرفت انه الاخوان المسيحيين فاهمين القرآن غلط ويفسروا على كيفهم

اعزائي

القران الكريم يحوي معاني لغوية قوية 

هناك مسلمين حتى لا يعرفونها فكيف بكم ؟؟؟!!!!

ارجو قبل تفسير اي ايه

الانتباه لانه كتاب سماوي وليس لعبة

واعتقد انه الاخوة ما قصروا وردوا على جميع اسئلتكم 

ولكن انتم قلتم ان الاسلام يحث على القتل والقتال

اعوذ بالله

فالاسلام عكس ذلك

نحن اهل سلام وامان

وبما ان ديننا هو الحق

علينا نشره

بالكلمة الحسنة الطيبة

فاذا لم تامنو 

ابقوا على دينكم 

لانه سيكون هناك يوما للحساب



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> اولا السلام لك
> ثانيا
> مللنا من الكلمات الشعرية والتهم
> اننا كفار ومشركيين
> ...



حبيبي اذا انت تقول انه اهل مصر والاردن ...الخ ليسوا عرب

تكلم عن نفسك

انا افخر باني """"""" مسلم """"""""" و """"""" عربي """"""

بس انا عندي سؤال للاخوة المسيحية ::

انا اعرف انه عند النصارى 3 الهان

فكيف بالله عليكم هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نحن نؤمن باله واحد .. كما جاء في كتابه العظيم ::

"قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد"

فعلى سبيل المثال ::

هل ينفع ان يقود السيارة 3 اشخاص؟؟؟؟؟

هل ينفع ان يدير المدرسة 3 اشخاص؟؟؟؟؟

وهذا نفس الحال مع الحياة

لا ينفع ان يديرها غير واحد احد

هو الله تعالى

ولاحظوا ::

" لم يلد ولم يولد "

فكيف سيكون النبي عسيى ابن الله ( استغفر الله )



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> لقد تحدثنا معك واتينا باالبراهين
> من الكتاب المقدس ومن القران
> ومن الاحاديث
> ومن المؤرخين
> ...



انا اللذي ادعو الله ان يهديكم الى الدين الحق

فديننا دين التسامح 

دين الاخوة والمحبة

كلنا اخوة كنا سنة او شيعه 

نحترم كل الاديان

نقدر كل البشر

لاننا اخوة في الانسانية

قرآننا هو مرجعنا

ورسولنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )

وربنا الله تعالى

اتمنى انكم فهمتوا وجهة نظرنا

وبمناسبة عيد الفطر ... كل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*اولا 
سلام المسيح يملا قلبك
انا في موضوع سابق تكلمت في هذا وسوف اعيد باختصار
نحن لانؤمن بثلاثة الهة كما تفضلي
نحن معشر المسيحين نؤمن باله واحد
وعن المثل الذي تقدمت به
هل تستطيع ان تقود السيارة 
وانت مغمض عينيك
وانت بلا روح
وانت بلا نفس
هل الشمس الذي تراها واحدة ام ثلاثة
فهي قرص اي (حجم )
وهي تصدر اسعة
وهي تصدر حرارة
فهل الشمس ثلاثة
نحن لانقول باسماء الآب والآبن والروح  القدس اله واحد
بلنقول باسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس اله واحد*


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد 


القراّن له علومه و تفسيره للشيوخ العرب وليس أجانب يفسرون بمفعول مادري مجهول مادري معروف!!



بأي حق تسبون النبي المصطفى وتقولون بأنه قاطع الطرق! أم لأنه أبلغ رسالة الله عز وجل أ, لأنه منع السرقة و منع شرب الخمر التي سادت عن المسيحين و اليهود


أي إله هذا يجعل ابنه يتصلب !!!! أستغفر الله\



تفاسيركم غير صحيحة وأدلتكم لاتعتبر شيء سأتي لكم بأدلة منكم بعد قليل لتروا الفرق


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

سأتيكم بكثير و  بمزيد من الأدلة فلدي  ولكن أنتظروني لبعض الوقت لكثرة أشغالي


وشكراً


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف بسبب التشتيت


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

العقل زينة بني البشر
ايها الآخ الموسوي
ارسي على كلمة واحدة
هل محرف
ام غير محرف
لان التفاسير الخالية التي لايقبلها لاالقران ولا السنة ولا اهل البيت
ولاحتى انسان عاقل
اوكي
اذا سلمت بما قلت اي ان الكتاب المقدس غير محرف سوف ارد عليك واحدة واحدة
وان قلت محرف
يرجى تحرير مشاركتك بيدك
احسن مايقوم عليك اهل دينك
ويقوم عليك الردة
وانت تعلم
بالسيف
ارجوك ارسي على كلمة واحدة 
محرف ام لا


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> العقل زينة بني البشر
> ايها الآخ الموسوي
> ارسي على كلمة واحدة
> هل محرف
> ...




السلام عليكم



أولم تقولوا هات لنا أدلة من الأنجيل  أو تنسحبون من كلامكم كالعادة 

أرجو الرد على أسئلتي و أدلتي لوسمحت وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع


ثانياً لن أعدل مشاركتي   

محرف محرف محرف 


عدل أسلوبك رجاء ولاتتكلم عن المسلمين لأنك ليس أهلاً أن تتكلم عنهم و أنت لاتعرفهم ولاتعرف أركاننا و لاتعرف .... لايحتاج



العقل زينة الإنسان لوعرف استعماله


التوتر والشتم ينمي عن ضعف جوابك


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*هذا هبل و ليس بمحاورة.... عندما بدأت بالمناظرة تقيدنا بالاسئلة التي طرحت و لم نقم بالتشتيت و اللصق و النسخ بردودنا... سألت كم سؤال و اجبنا عليه كان المفروض يا تستمر بالمناقشة بنفس الاسئلة يا تترك المجال للطرف الاخر بادارة القسم الاخر من الحور...*


*كل المداخلات المشتتة التي رددتها سوف تحذف و اذا تكر الامر فسوف يغلق الموضوع و ينقل الى المحذوفات*


*اتفقنا من البداية بالالتزام و الحوار خطوة خطوة*


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلام الميسح *لمن استحقة* * : 
  اولا:* أولم تقولوا هات لنا أدلة من الأنجيل أو تنسحبون من كلامكم كالعادة* اذا كنت اصلا لا تؤمن بإنجيلنا و تدعي تحريفه- فبأي عين كالحة يا **مستسلم** وهذه التسميه الوحيده التي تستحق انت و امثالك- تستشهد و تجابه؟؟!
  ثانيا:*عدل أسلوبك رجاء ولاتتكلم عن المسلمين لأنك ليس أهلاً أن تتكلم عنهم و أنت لاتعرفهم ولاتعرف أركاننا و لاتعرف * عدل انت اسلوبك و تذكر انك هنا في بيتنا *الميسحي * فاحترم هذا البيت و تكلم بأدب حتى لا تهان- فلا انت و لا كل جماعتك اهل للتكلم عن اشرف و اصدق ديانة حلت على الارض لتطهر اهلها- فمن تطهر تطهر يا سيَد و انتهى الأمر- لسنا بحاجة لعظاتك *الفاشلة و العارية من الصحة  ديننا بشرفنا و يشَرف كل من يعرف المسيح الحق أما من تخلى عنهم الله لقله ايمانهم و اجحادهم وسود بصيرتهم وعمق كفرهم فهؤلاء ميؤوس منهم, نتركهم  لله وحده قادر على اصلاحهم فهو القادر على كل شئ- امَا نحن فلا نملك الإ الشفقة عليهم و الصلاة لأجلهم علَهم يهتدون - فأشرف لك ان تلتحق بإحدى منتدياتك الإسلامية فهناك و هناك فقط ستجد عزائك مع امثالك - امَا نحن المسيحيون الفخورون بديننا سنبقى كبارا فخورين بهذا المسيح العظيم المخلص أملين منه الأخذ بيدك انت و امثالك من الضاليين.

*يسوع كان وسيبقى محبة شئت انت و امثالك ام ابيت : )


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (2 نوفمبر 2005)

اشكرك اخ my rock على سعة صدرك على هكذا  نماذج بشرية و ارجو منك دوام الإشراف النبيه و الواعي حتى لا نعطي المجال لهكذا بشر بالتبجح على ديننا العظيم و تدنيسه - فهو دين كان و سيبقى اعظم فخر وشرف لنا بالرغم من انوف الجميع.


----------



## Sameh EL-Sherif (2 نوفمبر 2005)

لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).

هل هذا ورد فى إنجيلكم ؟

فلو نظرنا لتفسيرة

متى قيل هذا ؟
جـ / عندما إتهمه اليهود بالتجديف أراد أن يثبت لهم أنه لم يأتى لينقض ديم موسى أو أتى بدين جديد

إذن !

فإن عيسى يثبت بلسانه أنه لم يأتى بدين جديد
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق.انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة


مثل ما فعل موسى " عليه السلام " ومحمد " صلى الله عليه وسلم "


----------



## christian for ever (2 نوفمبر 2005)

يا مسلم يا سامح قرءانك يقول لك اقراء اذاً قبل ان تتكلم عن غيرك اقراء اولاً و تنور عن كتاب غيرك و عندما تفهم و تتنور و عندها, عندها فقط تسطيع ان تتكلم و تسأل اما عن سؤالك فرغم انه تافه لكن : المسيح عندما كان يبشر لم يكن يقول اتيت لكم بدين جديد بل قال تعلوا اليا و انا اعطيكم ملكوت الله( و انا هنا اختصر لك اشياء كثيرة كان يقولها المسيح و لكن ارجع الى الكتاب المقدس و *اقراء كل ما قاله المسيح) * وعندها تفهم ان المسيح كان يدعو الناس اليه و ليس لدين و لكن سمي اتباع المسيح بالمسيحيين نظراً لانهم يتبعوه و الدليل هو ان المسحية هي صفة و ليس اسم اي معنى كلمة مسيحي هو الذي آمن بالمسيح وتبعه  اتمنى ان تكون فهمت وان لم تفعل فاقراء الانجيل لتفهم


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

Sameh EL-Sherif قال:
			
		

> لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
> 
> هل هذا ورد فى إنجيلكم ؟
> 
> ...


 

شاطر... المسيح اتى ليكمل خطة الله و هي امتداد من العهد القديم.... اما تشبيه ما فعله المسيح بمحمد فهو خاطئ, و بعيد كل البعد لانه ينقص الادلة و البراهين و لو اردنا التمعن اكثر, فياريت لو تاتي لنا بامثلة


سلام و نعمة رب المجد...


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين 



عندما أتيت لكم أدلة من الأنجيل حذفتوهم حتى لانهدي الناس 

ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين الأن عرفت لماذا لم تريدو النقاش في منتدى أخر إسلامي لكي تحذفوا أي حقيقة ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين


(الله يهدي من يشاء)


والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

كالعادة... يبدأ باللعن و السباب عند النفاذ


بنعطيك فرصة اخيره...


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *هذا هبل و ليس بمحاورة.... عندما بدأت بالمناظرة تقيدنا بالاسئلة التي طرحت و لم نقم بالتشتيت و اللصق و النسخ بردودنا... سألت كم سؤال و اجبنا عليه كان المفروض يا تستمر بالمناقشة بنفس الاسئلة يا تترك المجال للطرف الاخر بادارة القسم الاخر من الحور...*
> 
> 
> *كل المداخلات المشتتة التي رددتها سوف تحذف و اذا تكر الامر فسوف يغلق الموضوع و ينقل الى المحذوفات*
> ...





ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقاً

 لماذا لم تجعل الحقيقة ظاهرة لماذا حذفت الأدلة لماذا ؟؟؟


الإنتصار حليفنا والدليل طريقنا


الأن بعد أن ظهرت الحقيقة تحذفوا الرسائل


اللهم أهدهم


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

بل كالعادة حذف الحقيقة أن أردت أن تكمل الحوار فلن أكمله هنا
سأكمله في منتدى أخر 


وشكراً


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (2 نوفمبر 2005)

و هو المطلوب :d


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (2 نوفمبر 2005)

الله اللـــــــــــــــــــــه يا forever  قول كمــــان


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

الرجاء التزام الهدوء... اخي السيد الموسوي المسلم  اتفقنا من بداية المحاورة على السير خطوة خطوة... لكنك وغت بالمحاورة... بل لم تصبح محارة بل اشبه بالنقل من مواقع اخرى بدون قراءة الموضع من قبلك... هل نحن هنا لنمزح؟؟


الموضوع يغلق...


----------

